# New jersey Winter 2018/19



## iceyman

i had a good yeAr last starting the new thread so figured id do it again.. let hope this year is as good or better than last year. . happy plowing


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I was wondering how long you were going to wait. lowblue:


----------



## Mike_PS

I'll close the old one now


----------



## Randall Ave

Get the snow rolling, cause yesterday sucked, and today is already getting there.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Get the snow rolling, cause yesterday sucked, and today is already getting there.


Yesterday sucked real bad. Todays gona suck even worse.. 96 weds and 73 Saturday.. man the beaches had a **** year and its ending thd same way


----------



## djt1029

Packed it up a little early today, couldn't stand laying pavers in the blazing sun anymore. Bring on snow, can't wait


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Packed it up a little early today, couldn't stand laying pavers in the blazing sun anymore. Bring on snow, can't wait


Can't stand this business anymore to be honest, most challenging year I've ever experienced.


----------



## shawn_

Just bought a new to me 08 6.4 F350 dually king ranch, going to put the wideout XL on this year . Added my 4th truck in 4 years not bad , can't wait for winter keep on growing & hopefully pick up a machine or two in the near future! 


This summer has been terrible!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Can't stand this business anymore to be honest, most challenging year I've ever experienced.


I think the heat, then rain has people in odd moods. My problem here, getting some companies to pay. The secretary keeps saying its turning to much into a hobby.


----------



## truckie80

Rough season here too, not horrible but it's been rough keeping up, dealing with more breakdowns than usual, lost a good guy too but it is what it is, just glad falls around the corner


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Rough season here too, not horrible but it's been rough keeping up, dealing with more breakdowns than usual, lost a good guy too but it is what it is, just glad falls around the corner


We've had an equipment bug this year also, very frustrating.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Iceyman, do you own the luncheonette next door too?


----------



## Mike_C

My mechanic's been busy this year too. Hard to believe it's labor day weekend this years flying by. Late starts tend to do that


----------



## Petr51488

Where do you guys find guys to work for landscaping? I am in need of a guy . Paying 18$ an hour. Where do I look/ post?


----------



## Randall Ave

Here, ya go to Dover in the morning by the train station. Day laborors galore.


----------



## Petr51488

I need some with experience


----------



## shawn_

Petr have you tried creating a sponsored post on Facebook? Finding guys is tough Facebook reaches hundreds of thousands of people .


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Where do you guys find guys to work for landscaping? I am in need of a guy . Paying 18$ an hour. Where do I look/ post?


Not easy this time of year, looking for a foreman?


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Not easy this time of year, looking for a foreman?


No foreman, just someone who knows how to cut, trim and do bushes. Doesn't need a license. Just someone who can do the work.


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Petr have you tried creating a sponsored post on Facebook? Finding guys is tough Facebook reaches hundreds of thousands of people .


I have not. Does it work?


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> I have not. Does it work?


I have never done it, but know guys that have & it has worked for them.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mr. Efficency,

In response to your last post about my brown issues:

Nutsedge and Kyllinga already taken care of. Exact same soil under sod, did not put down any topsoil since what was there was actually OK dark soil.

Seems like it only really happened on lawns with full sun and insisted on every day irrigation against my advice, or the power to the controller went out and reset it to every day. I think it is ascochyta leaf blight from what I gather. Will fix whatevever it hurt in a few weeks with aerating/slice seeding.


----------



## Mike_C

$18/hour for a grunt?


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> $18/hour for a grunt?


Define grunt? And is that too much?


----------



## truckie80

$18/hour for a laborer even if he knows how to cut and trim seems pretty steep especially to start and without a license, the labor pool's entitled enough


----------



## Petr51488

I’ve given my card out to a lot of guys- many seemed surprised at 18$ but no phone calls yet. We work 40-50 hours a week, I supply the drinks, I buy lunch on fridays, and I do other nice things here and there. I also pay for day offs on holidays. I try to not work Saturday’s either and a lot of guys seem to like that.


----------



## Randall Ave

Finding help just plain sucks. And your on the high side of the pay scale for starting out new hires.


----------



## J.Ricci

$18/hr is high for maintenance laborers in general, not just for new hires


----------



## AG09

truckie80 said:


> $18/hour for a laborer even if he knows how to cut and trim seems pretty steep especially to start and without a license, the labor pool's entitled enough





J.Ricci said:


> $18/hr is high for maintenance laborers in general, not just for new hires


Yes that is high especially when they do not have a license. I can see if they had an issue with their license and was in the process of restoring it and they can cut, trim, mulch, etc with no issues.


----------



## iceyman

public service announcement: if you have a teenage daughter(under 18) do not let her go to a festival in a big city with 40k people. I cant imagine they leave the house the way they are dressed when we see them. I mean shorts cut to their ass and bras are apparently acceptable forms of clothing. And somehow they all have fake ids that are actually real ids and get served alcohol all day.. its not good except for the fact that they buy a helluva lot of chicken fingers and fries. My 1 yrd old daughter will get to enjoy these festivals when shes older if shes working for me and thats it. Wild stuff


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Define grunt? And is that too much?


Way too much


----------



## Petr51488

Thanks for the input guys. I just don’t get if I’m paying way too much- how no one wants to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## V_Scapes

I can't help but to imagine that soon there won't be many people at all that will want to work in this industry,which is a shame because an individual can make a good living if they have the knowledge. I feel that at some point small to mid level companies like me just won't exist.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I just don't get if I'm paying way too much- how no one wants to jump on the band wagon.


Bad time of year to try to hire someone too.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Bad time of year to try to hire someone too.


Yea guessing any good labor is locked up for the year


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Bad time of year to try to hire someone too.


Why? If someone is offering more money why not switch over than suffer for another 3 months. My guy of 6 years left me last week to work for another company. Didn't tell me or anything- just didn't show up the next day. People have ZERO integrity these days. Couldn't pick up the phone or just tell me the day before. That was a real kick in the balls.

And besides- when IS a good time? lol


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Why? If someone is offering more money why not switch over than suffer for another 3 months. My guy of 6 years left me last week to work for another company. Didn't tell me or anything- just didn't show up the next day. People have ZERO integrity these days. Couldn't pick up the phone or just tell me the day before. That was a real kick in the balls.
> 
> And besides- when IS a good time? lol


Is that what you paid him or are you trying to make the offer so attractive that you get someone? Just curious and not trying to be an ass


----------



## iceyman

Florence in fantasy land ..


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Is that what you paid him or are you trying to make the offer so attractive that you get someone? Just curious and not trying to be an ass


I was paying 16. And now want to make the offer attractive. I thought 16 was good. That's after all taxes are taken out too


----------



## Randall Ave

If after taxes he was taking home 16. You are paying about 21 an hour?


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> If after taxes he was taking home 16. You are paying about 21 an hour?


19-20 ish. It's hard work. I treat my guys like gold.


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> 19-20 ish. It's hard work. I treat my guys like gold.


That's good pay, it's just scary the work force seems to be getting worse, not better.


----------



## iceyman

The news should start paincking in the next day or so if things stay the way they are


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> The news should start paincking in the next day or so if things stay the way they are
> 
> View attachment 183633
> 
> 
> View attachment 183634
> 
> 
> View attachment 183635


What are we looking at here, between work and dad, not much extra time.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Why? If someone is offering more money why not switch over than suffer for another 3 months. My guy of 6 years left me last week to work for another company. Didn't tell me or anything- just didn't show up the next day. People have ZERO integrity these days. Couldn't pick up the phone or just tell me the day before. That was a real kick in the balls.
> 
> And besides- when IS a good time? lol


Don't have to tell me, I had a foreman for three years ran all my maintenance and gave me a few days notice he was leaving and he was at 20/hr with over time. I'm still feeling the effects of it since memorial day weekend. Not an easy business to be in right now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What are we looking at here, between work and dad, not much extra time.


Basically a just forming hurricane that if you follow as modeled now there would be a block in the Atlantic and force it somewhere on the east coast.. alot of time to go.. without a block it will likely eat the fishes


----------



## shawn_

Been watching that hurricane hopefully it brings some swell into the jersey shore Tuesday & Wednesday of next week. That’s what it’s looking like a good surf session is needed!


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Been watching that hurricane hopefully it brings some swell into the jersey shore Tuesday & Wednesday of next week. That's what it's looking like a good surf session is needed!


Hopefully it stays a couple hundred miles offshore and you still get your swell without the rest of the headaches


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> That's good pay, it's just scary the work force seems to be getting worse, not better.


Yes, very scary.

My luck is about the same. I have 2 guys now. Started guys off at $15 gross. One is up to $16 gross and has worked since April, and other is $16 gross as well working since July. I am planning to give my July hire/#2 another raise up to "crew leader" pay within this month since he has proven that he is able to run mowing route, etc without me there and I want him back in the spring...

#2 is almost definitely back in the spring. I am pretty sure I need to find a new helper/#1 for next season though. Will have to start putting word out as soon as this season is over with my current hiring luck.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Hopefully it stays a couple hundred miles offshore and you still get your swell without the rest of the headaches


Always anywhere from 400-1200 miles off shore is a good hurricane for swell . The closest the better but I agree no headaches


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hopefully it stays a couple hundred miles offshore and you still get your swell without the rest of the headaches


Let us know if its time to gas and fire up the generators.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Let us know if its time to gas and fire up the generators.


Yea my sunday/monday we should have a pretty good clue. I made good money working for fema during sandy but idk if my wife will love the idea of leaving for 10 days with 3 kids now


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Hopefully it stays a couple hundred miles offshore and you still get your swell without the rest of the headaches


Hope for and looking like the same from your charts if I am reading them right... Have not heard anything locally.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hopefully it stays a couple hundred miles offshore and you still get your swell without the rest of the headaches


Agreed, don't need to be dealing with a hurricane right now. A rain day would be nice that's about it.


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll see what next week brings...hope it stays far enough off it just kicks up some surf for us. Watching about a dozen friends lose everything they had worked for in Sandy is something I don't want to experience again


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> We'll see what next week brings...hope it stays far enough off it just kicks up some surf for us. Watching about a dozen friends lose everything they had worked for in Sandy is something I don't want to experience again


Almost record ridge jn the Atlantic will not let this go ots as modeled right now.. not good


----------



## shawn_

Looking for someone in the lawn maintenance side of things to help me out with something if you could please PM ASAP!


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Looking for someone in the lawn maintenance side of things to help me out with something if you could please PM ASAP!


Shoot V scapes or Kawasaki guy a message. The are the experts here in that field.


----------



## V_Scapes

We certainly don't need anymore rain the lawns are growing like an SOB and on top of that I fired my "foreman" this week. Is it winter retirement season yet?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> We certainly don't need anymore rain the lawns are growing like an SOB and on top of that I fired my "foreman" this week. Is it winter retirement season yet?


Better get the boats ready










Thats just sunday to weds


----------



## kawasaki guy

View attachment 183733

Looks like rain in some way every day this coming week. Will have to what actually happens, might have an easy week.


----------



## kawasaki guy




----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> View attachment 183733
> 
> Looks like rain in some way every day this coming week. Will have to what actually happens, might have an easy week.


Easy? Might not work a couple days this week but wait till your breaking your balls next week cutting the lawns you didn't get to.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We certainly don't need anymore rain the lawns are growing like an SOB and on top of that I fired my "foreman" this week. Is it winter retirement season yet?


I work alone, have a part timer. I would sometimes love a full time guy. But help just sucks to deal with. My problem is my part time secretary is retiring soon. That's going to hurt a lot. She hates snow, but shes moving to New Hampshire.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> View attachment 183734


Your just full of good news aren't ya.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Your just full of good news aren't ya.


Ya.


V_Scapes said:


> Easy? Might not work a couple days this week but wait till your breaking your balls next week cutting the lawns you didn't get to.


true that. But, if it rains for a full week or something like that I usually just start mowing again like normal come Monday.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking like a washout tomorrow. North Carolina seems to be the landfall spot for Florence, feel bad for them but happy we aren't the ones taking the brunt.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> We certainly don't need anymore rain the lawns are growing like an SOB and on top of that I fired my "foreman" this week. Is it winter retirement season yet?


What happened?


----------



## Randall Ave

They can have the rain, but I'm sure we will get our fair share. As far as help, ya gotta wonder, they always think its better fishing on the other side of the island, till they get there.


----------



## iceyman

The outer banks may be gone a week from now.. gona really bad down there if it stalls on top them


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The outer banks may be gone a week from now.. gona really bad down there if it stalls on top them


Was just watching ch 7 Jeff Smith said possibly 20-30"of rain. Reminds me of Harvey this time last year.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Was just watching ch 7 Jeff Smith said possibly 20-30"of rain. Reminds me of Harvey this time last year.


Where a bouts was he talking?


----------



## V_Scapes

No one is certain right now, landfall looks to be Thurs/Friday. North or South Carolina.


----------



## iceyman

Sun rising over flo.. pretty dam cool looking


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm happy I called the guys off this morning it's dumping here


----------



## djt1029

Got a couple hours of work in before it got to be too much this morning. Not looking like a good week


----------



## Randall Ave

Channel 7 said they could get 40 inches of rain. That happens, they are done. Won't be anything left.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Channel 7 said they could get 40 inches of rain. That happens, they are done. Won't be anything left.


And days of storm surge and high winds.. the reason barrier islands shouldnt be occupied but that will never change... until they are all wiped out


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> And days of storm surge and high winds.. the reason barrier islands shouldnt be occupied but that will never change... until they are all wiped out


Wiped out, in a couple days mabey. Then, no building, just a nature preserve. And it always amazes me when they say, I can't believe this happened.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> Wiped out, in a couple days mabey. Then, no building, just a nature preserve. And it always amazes me when they say, "I can't believe this happened AGAIN."


Fixed it.

I remember a few decades ago the news was talking to some homeowner on Cape Cod (I know, not NJ), who was rebuilding their house for the 4th time. I have no idea how they got insurance.


----------



## Randall Ave

Aerospace Eng said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> I remember a few decades ago the news was talking to some homeowner on Cape Cod (I know, not NJ), who was rebuilding their house for the 4th time. I have no idea how they got insurance.


If you can afford to live out on some of those areas, that may be the third weekend summer house out of the other five. When they ain't in say Europe.


----------



## Randall Ave

My daughter goes to Stockdon down south Jersey. What have you guys down that way heard? I'm a father and a worrier.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No real concern at this time.










Source: https://www.weather.gov/media/phi/current_briefing.pdf


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> My daughter goes to Stockdon down south Jersey. What have you guys down that way heard? I'm a father and a worrier.


Were fine.. once it hits the coast its gona retrograde south


----------



## Randall Ave

Thanks guys.


----------



## iceyman

Philly thru nnj should get smacked by rain and some wind next weds or so


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Philly thru nnj should get smacked by rain and some wind next weds or so


Saw that the track is straight thru PA currently. That storm is barely moving right now.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Saw that the track is straight thru PA currently. That storm is barely moving right now.


Were talking 6 days away.. storm will go sw then hook back to ne


----------



## iceyman

Euro


----------



## Mike_C

Mother nature obviously doesn't like the Carolina's or landscapers in the north east very much this year


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Mother nature obviously doesn't like the Carolina's or landscapers in the north east very much this year


They can keep it down there. Looks like we will get rain next week from it. Sun came out here yesterday for bout two minutes. Kinda like God was teasing us.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Mother nature obviously doesn't like the Carolina's or landscapers in the north east very much this year


Or ice cream men


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> They can keep it down there. Looks like we will get rain next week from it. Sun came out here yesterday for bout two minutes. Kinda like God was teasing us.


Beautiful weekend incoming


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Beautiful weekend incoming


Very happy about that, going to the Yanks game sunday


----------



## djt1029

I'll be there Friday & Saturday, figured if I go twice they should win one of them.


----------



## iceyman

Winter is coming


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Winter is coming
> 
> View attachment 183948


The word, hijack comes to mind.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'll be there Friday & Saturday, figured if I go twice they should win one of them.


Frustrating weekend watching them, red Sox this week should be interesting


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The word, hijack comes to mind.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Frustrating weekend watching them, red Sox this week should be interesting


Flat ever since Judge went down


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Flat ever since Judge went down


He should be back soon he's dressing for games now. Would be nice if Stanton got back into a good groove too.


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone here have a walker mower? Key turns- sirens go on, but nothing when I go to start. No clicking - nothing. Last time this happened a wire was off on the starter. Obviously not the case this time lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Called the guys off for tomorrow looks to be nasty. We don't need anymore rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone here have a walker mower? Key turns- sirens go on, but nothing when I go to start. No clicking - nothing. Last time this happened a wire was off on the starter. Obviously not the case this time lol


Safety sensor/switch most likely, had that happen a couple of times over the years


----------



## iceyman

Well the big rains wont materialize except for localales under those storms.. big weekend coming up for me.. apparently paul simons last Concert is Saturday


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Safety sensor/switch most likely, had that happen a couple of times over the years


Maybe you missed one of the walkers 357 grease points


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Well the big rains wont materialize except for localales under those storms.. big weekend coming up for me.. apparently paul simons last Concert is Saturday


He's still alive?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> He's still alive?


I hope so lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I hope so lol


When I was a freshman in high school. In English class we studied Simon and Garfunkel. That was 1973.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> When I was a freshman in high school. In English class we studied Simon and Garfunkel. That was 1973.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> Safety sensor/switch most likely, had that happen a couple of times over the years


I'm embarrassed to say it was the battery. I used the mower all morning without any problems. Used it on a house- put it in the trailer to go to the next house and it apparently dies. Never had a weak start, didn't click like a dead batter would, nothing. Just died from one house to the next. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Petr51488 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it was the battery. I used the mower all morning without any problems. Used it on a house- put it in the trailer to go to the next house and it apparently dies. Never had a weak start, didn't click like a dead batter would, nothing. Just died from one house to the next. Makes no sense to me at all.


Dead cell. If it is a flooded battery, check the water level.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it was the battery. I used the mower all morning without any problems. Used it on a house- put it in the trailer to go to the next house and it apparently dies. Never had a weak start, didn't click like a dead batter would, nothing. Just died from one house to the next. Makes no sense to me at all.


When batteries want to go they just go..weve had skids in snow storms die after being used for many hours than not start maybe 4 hours later.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> When batteries want to go they just go..weve had skids in snow storms die after being used for many hours than not start maybe 4 hours later.


Yea it's weird. Never had one die within 10 min of it being just fine. Would always be the next morning, after a cold night.. anything lol


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Petr51488 said:


> Yea it's weird. Never had one die within 10 min of it being just fine. Would always be the next morning, after a cold night.. anything lol


I did have that happen to me with a flooded cell in my wife's car. She couldn't start the car and got a jump, then picked me up at the airport, after about a 1/2 hour drive. She turned off the car while I loaded.....went to restart, nobody home in less than a minute. I popped the caps, one of the cells was low. I poured in some bottled water, and the car started fine. Replaced the battery the next day.


----------



## V_Scapes

We don't need another drop of rain till next spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We don't need another drop of rain till next spring.


It is just straight down pooring here, no wind at all.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It is just straight down pooring here, no wind at all.


Same here. Just had turkeys running through the yard..they were splashing water as they went through the lawn.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> We don't need another drop of rain till next spring.


The only drops of rain we need are the ones that stay frozen til they hit the ground


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The only drops of rain we need are the ones that stay frozen til they hit the ground


After last winter I never would have thought I'd say it but I'm kinda looking forward to snow season.


----------



## djt1029

Hasn't really slowed down here since 6AM. First real day off I've had in forever


----------



## V_Scapes

Severe storms expected around dinner time tomorrow


----------



## kawasaki guy

Petr51488 said:


> Yea it's weird. Never had one die within 10 min of it being just fine. Would always be the next morning, after a cold night.. anything lol


Had same issue on Scag V Ride lawn mower. But I think it was overnight.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was just out on a service call. The moon is trying to break through. But I'm sure it will start monsooning again.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was just out on a service call. The moon is trying to break through. But I'm sure it will start monsooning again.


Its clear for the time being


----------



## iceyman

Big and bright


----------



## J.Ricci

Anyone having trouble getting good pumpkins and gourds this year? Picked up my pallets yesterday and a third of them are rotting already


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone having trouble getting good pumpkins and gourds this year? Picked up my pallets yesterday and a third of them are rotting already


I'm no farmer. But all this rain, and anything on the ground may rot.


----------



## djt1029

Having a hard time this year with that too, and the prices are a little crazy


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone having trouble getting good pumpkins and gourds this year? Picked up my pallets yesterday and a third of them are rotting already


Thin crop, they always say that this year they actually seem to have meant it


----------



## Randall Ave

Poured last night for a while. So basically we get one sunny day a week now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Poured last night for a while. So basically we get one sunny day a week now.


Basically.. freaking depressing.. watch once winter is here well have 3 months of sun and 40s


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Basically.. freaking depressing.. watch once winter is here well have 3 months of sun and 40s


Good. I'll get some travel time in and cleanups will actually start in early March again!


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Good. I'll get some travel time in and cleanups will actually start in early March again!


Praying for an early spring next year


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Praying for an early spring next year


I assume your season is done at end of October?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I assume your season is done at end of October?


I thought he might head south for a bit. But he does do snow. Gotta sat Today was a nice day.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I assume your season is done at end of October?


Pretty much.. have a couple weekend events left than done.. head south?? Lol i have 3 kids to take care of everyday.. i pray for snow.. my winter income


----------



## iceyman

What a perfect weekend


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> What a perfect weekend


I think this is the best weekend we have had in months. I hope you worked a gig this weekend.


----------



## Mike_C

About time we had a nice weekend, rains already back in the forecast for Tuesday last I saw


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> About time we had a nice weekend, rains already back in the forecast for Tuesday last I saw


Doesn't look to be much though


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Doesn't look to be much though


I hope not, these last few days could get ya spoiled


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think this is the best weekend we have had in months. I hope you worked a gig this weekend.


Couple jobs..well take it


----------



## Randall Ave

FYI, state police are pulling trucks over, rt 46 east In Rockaway


----------



## V_Scapes

Currently in a tornado watch


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Currently in a tornado watch


Heading for a trailer park nearby?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Currently in a tornado watch


Storms looked nasty coming over pa


----------



## V_Scapes

Heavy rain and vivid lightning ramped up about 15 mins ago


----------



## iceyman

Came out of my hockey game last night like 1115 and it was torrential with insane lightning


----------



## Randall Ave

Not bad out today, but I re newed my CDL today. This morning a physical, then two hours at motor vehicle. What a way to spend the day.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Not bad out today, but I re newed my CDL today. This morning a physical, then two hours at motor vehicle. What a way to spend the day.


Always a fun day


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Always a fun day


Sat there an hour and a half. Lots of different people. Many girls could use a diet. But the lady in the prayed on latex pants. Not bad.


----------



## truckie80

If you really want to see something nice, go to the DMV in Oakland and look for the young brunette. You're welcome


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> If you really want to see something nice, go to the DMV in Oakland and look for the young brunette. You're welcome


I'm 60, her mom's more my speed.


----------



## J.Ricci

Yeah who do you think he is, heat miser? haha


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> If you really want to see something nice, go to the DMV in Oakland and look for the young brunette. You're welcome


There's always eye candy there


----------



## kawasaki guy

Now all of the sudden I am having issues with my compressor, right before I am starting on blowouts. Only starts when it wants to, sounds like it is skipping a beat or something, and then stalls out after sputtering a few seconds. Spark issue. Getting fuel. Or it will start, sputter, and then die. No spark afterwards. I suspect it is the little piece circled off of the coil. terminal for wire from ignition switch/power is really loose. Started seeing my in line spark tester light up while I was turning over and moved wire. But now I can't get it to do the same thing again, so I am starting to think it was coincidental. Has always been loose too, since I bought it. I don't even know what the part is called, much less where to find it. First thought was that maybe I need to adjust/clean or replace points again, was done 2 years ago. I don't think it is the coil, but I guess it could be.


----------



## truckie80

Anyone going to the Yankee game tomorrow night? Looks like a great night for a game


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> View attachment 184530
> View attachment 184531
> Now all of the sudden I am having issues with my compressor, right before I am starting on blowouts. Only starts when it wants to, sounds like it is skipping a beat or something, and then stalls out after sputtering a few seconds. Spark issue. Getting fuel. Or it will start, sputter, and then die. No spark afterwards. I suspect it is the little piece circled off of the coil. terminal for wire from ignition switch/power is really loose. Started seeing my in line spark tester light up while I was turning over and moved wire. But now I can't get it to do the same thing again, so I am starting to think it was coincidental. Has always been loose too, since I bought it. I don't even know what the part is called, much less where to find it. First thought was that maybe I need to adjust/clean or replace points again, was done 2 years ago. I don't think it is the coil, but I guess it could be.


Yea i have no clue lol


----------



## Randall Ave

A close up picture would help us.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Anyone going to the Yankee game tomorrow night? Looks like a great night for a game


Heading there shortly, feels like playoff weather


----------



## J.Ricci

Boone must have money on Boston tonight...awful decision making


----------



## V_Scapes

Sad performance tonight


----------



## djt1029

Absolutely embarrassing...almost don't even want to watch tonight


----------



## Randall Ave

Yankees will win, they want to play all the games to sell tickets.


----------



## V_Scapes

Glad to at least see CC back on the mound


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Boone must have money on Boston tonight...awful decision making


I've hated his style all season, zero passion


----------



## V_Scapes

Feels like a rainy day in Florida. Had to put the air conditioners on.


----------



## Randall Ave

This is getting depressing. But, we are not in the pan handle.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> This is getting depressing. But, we are not in the pan handle.


They got obliterated


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> They got obliterated


The video footage of during the storm and aftermath is incredible.


----------



## Randall Ave

The town I think it is called Mexico Beach? Its pretty much gone.


----------



## iceyman

Just ur average train getting toppled over


----------



## Randall Ave

Yup, that's a problem. 150 mile an hour wind, does some damage.


----------



## iceyman

Is it bad that i cant wait to pick up my new 8’ snow ex.. it wont even be on my truck but i just want to see shiny new steel.. 2 more weekends for me then let it snow


----------



## Randall Ave

Is it me, or did the storm track a little more north than they thought.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Is it me, or did the storm track a little more north than they thought.


Yea it did.. talk about fast mover tho.. in less than 2 days that thing went from florida coast then north to the atlantic.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea it did.. talk about fast mover tho.. in less than 2 days that thing went from florida coast then north to the atlantic.


I do not know about where you are, but the wind is cranking here today.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I do not know about where you are, but the wind is cranking here today.


Gustyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I do not know about where you are.


For snow the events with a rain snow line we are usually right in the battlezone.. 3 miles north can have 8" and 3 miles south can have a slushy coating. Could be worse and we could live in ocean county then i would be miserable lol


----------



## truckie80

Rest of the week looks decent, although they did say the rain today was going to stop early and it's still coming down on and off here


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Rest of the week looks decent, although they did say the rain today was going to stop early and it's still coming down on and off here


We've been having to skip some lawns every week because the soil is just so saturated.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> We've been having to skip some lawns every week because the soil is just so saturated.


sinking here, even the 21/30" mowers. And my barrels keep floating away. :laugh: These are from Friday.


----------



## Randall Ave

We don't eve get any sun anymore.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> We don't eve get any sun anymore.


Barely saw it today. Called a rain day after the AM rain, and because there was brake fluid all over under the hood of the truck. Should have it back tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We don't eve get any sun anymore.


Pretty sad our weather is nowadays..i cant wait til next summers 3 month drought


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Pretty sad our weather is nowadays..i cant wait til next summers 3 month drought


Absolute craziness, wind chills in the upper 20s Thursday morning then 60s and rain Saturday.


----------



## Mike_C

Horrible year


----------



## kawasaki guy

Back to blowouts tomorrow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Horrible year


In every way imaginable if I might add.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Back to blowouts tomorrow.


If I was a irrigation contractor right now I'd be in florida already pulling up to a bar on my jetski ready to order a cold Corona with lime.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> If I was a irrigation contractor right now I'd be in florida already pulling up to a bar on my jetski ready to order a cold Corona with lime.


You can pull up with a skid and make some cake right now.


----------



## djt1029

I'm just hoping the leaves drop fast this year and we can wrap up for the season mid December. It's been a while since we were able to do that and I'm losing motivation by the day


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> You can pull up with a skid and make some cake right now.


I'll take jet ski please


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'm just hoping the leaves drop fast this year and we can wrap up for the season mid December. It's been a while since we were able to do that and I'm losing motivation by the day


I'm with you on that! If we get a good freeze tonight should help move things along.


----------



## Mike_C

Wind chill in the 20's tomorrow morning, keep your fingers crossed for a nice wind storm in the next week or two and we might luck out with an early end date


----------



## Randall Ave

S little frosty here this morning.


----------



## gman2310

Anyone need a fisher mount? came off a truck we bought, a 2013 ram 3500 cab & chassis. We have switched to Western . First person to pick it up it's yours .


----------



## Randall Ave

A lot of fire trucks blowing by. I hear Dover is a blazing.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> A lot of fire trucks blowing by. I hear Dover is a blazing.


I see it on news 12, 7 alarm fire with building collapse.


----------



## truckie80

8th transmitted with 4 structures collapsed from what I've heard most recently


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I see it on news 12, 7 alarm fire with building collapse.


I'm on top of Mine Hill, You could smell it and here the helicopters. They are filling the fire trucks around the corner from me at the fire house.


----------



## Randall Ave

My wife must be at the sauce again. She said a NorEaster this weekend with some snow? I think shes busting me.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Coastal storm aka Noreaster, yes. Snow unlikely, except for maybe wet mix in higher elevations. 
There's also a chance that the remnants from Hurricane Wilma will be headed for us.


----------



## V_Scapes

The noreaster and Wilma will be the same thing. Last I heard this morning wind driven rain for Saturday, maybe a few wet flakes for us mountain folk.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> keep your fingers crossed for a nice wind storm in the next week or two and we might luck out with an early end date


Looks like the wind you wanted is on the way.


----------



## Randall Ave

How much rain we looking at?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Maybe an inch up your way, maybe 2 along shore. Wind is the bigger threat.


----------



## Randall Ave

I gotta re plumb air brakes on a trailer tomorrow, on site. I think I'm calling in sick.


----------



## V_Scapes

Saturday is a great day for a rain storm to roll in not gonna lie


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Saturday is a great day for a rain storm to roll in not gonna lie


Hope the wind isnt too bad


----------



## Randall Ave

Raining here, it's windy, but not real bad.


----------



## V_Scapes

Put the V plow and salter on the truck yesterday everything works well and got all my commercial contracts back.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Saturday is a great day for a rain storm to roll in not gonna lie


Especially when you can grab devils tickets for $18 a seat


----------



## iceyman

No power .. thankfully no big trees down on my property


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Especially when you can grab devils tickets for $18 a seat


Can't wait to go to a game. Hard to believe they don't play the rangers till late January.


----------



## V_Scapes

Drove around and checked out some of my properties today, there's barely any cleanup work to do yet, this is the latest leaf drop i can remember.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Drove around and checked out some of my properties today, there's barely any cleanup work to do yet, this is the latest leaf drop i can remember.


We had some fall yesterday but alot of leaves left hanging


----------



## djt1029

Of course it's going to be a slow drop why should the weather cooperate with us at all this season


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Of course it's going to be a slow drop why should the weather cooperate with us at all this season


It's miserable. If we're lucky this constant rain will shut off for November.


----------



## Randall Ave

Rained this afternoon here, had to go to FaifField to fix a trailer, rained some there to. I have not cut my grass in 5 weeks, I'm going to need cows n goats.


----------



## iceyman

On my blizzard plow i lost a light in the last event last year.. these lights suck with the plastic clips.. can i use any lights as a replacement??


----------



## treeguyry

Staying busy here from the storm Saturday, perfect timing to restock the firewood piles


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> On my blizzard plow i lost a light in the last event last year.. these lights suck with the plastic clips.. can i use any lights as a replacement??


Should be able to use any Western or Fisher lights?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> On my blizzard plow i lost a light in the last event last year.. these lights suck with the plastic clips.. can i use any lights as a replacement??


Post a picture of the light. If it just has a 1/2 stud mount, any light should work.


----------



## iceyman

..


----------



## AG09

Whats everyone paying for bulk treated and non treated this year? I have seen prices go up a few bucks this year due to freight charges.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 185579


Kinda looks like a Western two stud mount. They should work.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Kinda looks like a Western two stud mount. They should work.


Just splice the wires together?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Just splice the wires together?


They are not all wired the same, I'm on my phone, type something better in a bit


----------



## Randall Ave

Shop is very busy, finally got a free second. When I replace these, I remove the front housing, use a test light and write down what color wire does what, then I pull the harness out of the head lamp assembly. I mount the new lamps, remove the access cover, then run the old harness into the new lamp and make my connections in there so there is no bundle of but splices hanging out in the breeze.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Shop is very busy, finally got a free second. When I replace these, I remove the front housing, use a test light and write down what color wire does what, then I pull the harness out of the head lamp assembly. I mount the new lamps, remove the access cover, then run the old harness into the new lamp and make my connections in there so there is no bundle of but splices hanging out in the breeze.


Appreciated.. will let u know when i need more help lol .. shudnt be too hard


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Appreciated.. will let u know when i need more help lol .. shudnt be too hard


By your posts, you seem pretty handy, you will do fine. Remember use heat shrink connections.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yet another beautiful day


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Yet another beautiful day


I didn't know you moved out of state. This is getting very old. I'm going to have to hire someone to do my yard. Every darm weekend.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone doing full cleanups yet? This is the latest we've ever started.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> By your posts, you seem pretty handy, you will do fine. Remember use heat shrink connections.


Ya im a part time electrician, plumber, and basically everything else lol.. yep love the heat shrinkers


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone doing full cleanups yet? This is the latest we've ever started.


Wayy too many leaves still hanging


----------



## Randall Ave

I swear, if we ever get a weekend that it doesn't rain, I'm going to die of shock.


----------



## sota

I like to put a light coating of liquid electrical tape on the splice, before I slide the heat shrink over it. seems to make a much nicer water proof connection/covering, similar to the fancy glue impregnated automotive ones I've seen.


----------



## Randall Ave

If I'm wiring in the lamp housing, not needed, but out in the elements I use heat shrink ends, and then put a heat shrink over that.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone doing full cleanups yet? This is the latest we've ever started.


I'm thinking getting a customer of mine to do my yard this fall. Shops busy, fell off the back of the service truck, still limping. I got an acre with about 40 darn trees, any idea what I'm looking at?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone doing full cleanups yet? This is the latest we've ever started.


Sort of...real start of cleanups will be Monday


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm thinking getting a customer of mine to do my yard this fall. Shops busy, fell off the back of the service truck, still limping. I got an acre with about 40 darn trees, any idea what I'm looking at?


Hard to say without seeing it.



djt1029 said:


> Sort of...real start of cleanups will be Monday


Same. My crew did a full route this week and got all the lawns blown off and cut. Pouring here now and next week looks unsettled.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I swear, if we ever get a weekend that it doesn't rain, I'm going to die of shock.


Im in allentown pa for a wedding and holy hell it poured last night


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone doing full cleanups yet? This is the latest we've ever started.


Started Monday, they're dropping pretty good in some spots, not much at all in others


----------



## V_Scapes

Tons of leaves fell overnight, mostly oak and hickory hanging on here, pretty happy about that.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Just stumbled acrosss local thread
Winds took down a ton of leaves around here. Will be starting cleanups early next week with this many down.


----------



## J.Ricci

Leaf box went on the truck today, ready to roll Monday morning for the first real day of cleanups


----------



## sota

Wind was kicking the leaves off pretty good here as well.
Also brought down a tree down the road from me.

Kinda wish we had another one of those freak storms before the trees de-leaf... last time we had so many trees come down between that event and hurricane sandy, I'm STILL burning off the free firewood I obtained.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Leaf box went on the truck today, ready to roll Monday morning for the first real day of cleanups


Forecast ain't looking to good


----------



## kawasaki guy

Cut back to EOW mowing on all accts and skipped this week, and started on fall pruning/cleanups on Tuesday. After one more round of cuts this week, all fall cleanups/final cuts until the list is finished. Will start with the ones with no leaves, and do the big ones at the end.

Hope to have most of the list finished before hunting season starts.


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't know how you guys can get anything done the way this weather sucks anymore. Weather channel shows rain for Monday and Tuesday. I'm going to cut my grass short today. then mabey everything can blow away.


----------



## Macdog22

Rain Monday Tuesday hopefully bring all the leaves down packed up by Thanksgiving then let it snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Finished by Thanksgiving? Now that's a wet dream!


----------



## truckie80

Macdog22 said:


> Rain Monday Tuesday hopefully bring all the leaves down packed up by Thanksgiving then let it snow


That ain't happening, mid December _maybe._


----------



## Mike_C

We'll have blowouts done this week, that's probably the only thing that will be done here by Thanksgiving


----------



## iceyman

Macdog22 said:


> Rain Monday Tuesday hopefully bring all the leaves down packed up by Thanksgiving then let it snow


Welcome!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Monday, Tuesday and now seeing Friday rain!!! Next week not looking much better or drier either!


----------



## iceyman

Keep an eye out for next Monday you fellas up north


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C said:


> We'll have blowouts done this week, that's probably the only thing that will be done here by Thanksgiving


I have all of them but 3 finished I could not seem to get onto any lists, I will do them next week, then I can put my tow behind compressor away for the season. 


Shade Tree NJ said:


> Monday, Tuesday and now seeing Friday rain!!! Next week not looking much better or drier either!


Looks like it is not any better to the south either.


----------



## Mike_C

kawasaki guy said:


> I have all of them but 3 finished I could not seem to get onto any lists, I will do them next week, then I can put my tow behind compressor away for the season.
> 
> View attachment 185784


Just got under 100 today. Christmas light installs start if the sun ever comes out this week. Always something to do


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Keep an eye out for next Monday you fellas up north


Don't talk like that. My own truck is in what I call, the dead zone inside the garage, it's gutted like a pig. Just not enough time. I'm just finishing up a Western install for a customer. I did cut my grass yesterday afternoon, twice.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Keep an eye out for next Monday you fellas up north


Enough out of you.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Enough out of you.


Dont shoot the messenger


----------



## Mike_C

Wouldn't mind a nice salt run, other than that way too much **** to do


----------



## V_Scapes

Made it to 1030 today before the sky opened up.


----------



## sota

was on rt9 in manalapan all the way up to and on to the parkway. monsoon and flooding. if that had been snow...


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Dont shoot the messenger


Couple storms lining up next week. First one looks to cut but the second may have some more cold air to work with.. even at that may be an interior ny/pa kinda storm.. well see but the fact that these storms riding up our coast wont stop is a good sign for winter


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Made it to 1030 today before the sky opened up.


Yup, two Coca Cola road calls today. They don't get I'm not crawling around under there junk during the monsoon.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Managed to get in a full day, but it started to rain a bit after lunch.


----------



## iceyman

Added a light to the skid.. i hated how dark it was behind me.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Yup, two Coca Cola road calls today. They don't get I'm not crawling around under there junk during the monsoon.


Lol


----------



## djt1029

Seems like most trees here lost 60-70% of their leaves all in the last few days. Crazy


----------



## Stevengalanos

iceyman said:


> i had a good yeAr last starting the new thread so figured id do it again.. let hope this year is as good or better than last year. . happy plowing


Hello does anyone know where I can get snow plow accounts


----------



## iceyman

Stevengalanos said:


> Hello does anyone know where I can get snow plow accounts


Like houses or Walmart's?


----------



## Stevengalanos

iceyman said:


> Like houses or Walmart's?


Anything it doesn't matter for me


----------



## iceyman

Stevengalanos said:


> Anything it doesn't matter for me


Lol what equipment do you have? How much experience?


----------



## Stevengalanos

So I have a snow plow with the salter and a van with snow blows and Shovlers and been doing this for like 2 years but my father-in-law Is been doing this for 25 years


----------



## iceyman

Stevengalanos said:


> So I have a snow plow with the salter and a van with snow blows and Shovlers and been doing this for like 2 years but my father-in-law Is been doing this for 25 years


Do you have a business with insurance? You will need that for any commercial accounts.. you can get away with doing residential for cash but then it will all be word of mouth. Tough to advertise when ur under the table


----------



## Randall Ave

Stevengalanos said:


> So I have a snow plow with the salter and a van with snow blows and Shovlers and been doing this for like 2 years but my father-in-law Is been doing this for 25 years


For drive ways, run an add on Craigslist, and try faceplace marketplace.


----------



## sota

I hooked up with my landscaper and work for him during the winter. Maybe look into something like that.


----------



## Stevengalanos

True


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Seems like most trees here lost 60-70% of their leaves all in the last few days. Crazy


Almost all the houses we've been cleaning up have barely any or no leaves hanging on, finals will be a breeze.



Stevengalanos said:


> Hello does anyone know where I can get snow plow accounts


I have a business for sale.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Almost all the houses we've been cleaning up have barely any or no leaves hanging on, finals will be a breeze.
> 
> I have a business for sale.


All my Locust trees are bare, early for this year. Them darn Japanese red maples hold there leafs till the end tho.


----------



## Mike_C

Dropping quick that's for sure


----------



## Randall Ave

Had to do a road service for Coka Cola to Hacketstown today. It was spitting some snow and sleet for a few minutes. Just sayen.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Had to do a road service for Coka Cola to Hacketstown today. It was spitting some snow and sleet for a few minutes. Just sayen.


Its coming


----------



## Randall Ave

Both Ferds are on the road, I have a backhoe in for repair, tomorrow grabbing two out of the pile and making sure they work.


----------



## RONK

Flurries in Sussex County today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Yup, here in Morris also.


----------



## RONK

Surprised me,air temperature was about 40 when it started,I would think upper atmosphere was colder.


----------



## S_Marino87

Working an overnight tonight, wind chills already below 30. Making me anxious to get out there and test the new plow out


----------



## LAB INC

S_Marino87 said:


> Working an overnight tonight, wind chills already below 30. Making me anxious to get out there and test the new plow out


Well hello everyone looks like I am back for another season, it's that time of the year once again! Hope everyone had a great season, I am excited for the upcoming plow season. I just purchased two new Western Wideouts, hoping to break them in this year. What's everyone's predictions for this year?


----------



## sota

Dark cloud and some flakes yesterday morning out at Clinton WMA.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Well hello everyone looks like I am back for another season, it's that time of the year once again! Hope everyone had a great season, I am excited for the upcoming plow season. I just purchased two new Western Wideouts, hoping to break them in this year. What's everyone's predictions for this year?


Predictions from my people are above average (possible 200% of normal) with feb being extremely cold and snowy.. well see


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Well hello everyone looks like I am back for another season, it's that time of the year once again! Hope everyone had a great season, I am excited for the upcoming plow season. I just purchased two new Western Wideouts, hoping to break them in this year. What's everyone's predictions for this year?


Pimp status with 2 new wideouts


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> *Dark cloud*


Lab or a real one?


----------



## V_Scapes

We had a decent burst of snow yesterday too.
Rain is now in the forecast for Friday. Was hoping to have a good dry stretch after Tuesday.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> We had a decent burst of snow yesterday too.
> Rain is now in the forecast for Friday. Was hoping to have a good dry stretch after Tuesday.


Def gona be a storm friday. The models are back and forth between rain and/or snow


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Def gona be a storm friday. The models are back and forth between rain and/or snow


News12 mentioned it could start as wintry mix.


----------



## Randall Ave

Guy picked up one install I just did, wants another truck done now. But its his leaf truck. Bringing it in on Tuesday cause its going to Rain?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Guy picked up one install I just did, wants another truck done now. But its his leaf truck. Bringing it in on Tuesday cause its going to Rain?


Looks like rain for first half of the day


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Predictions from my people are above average (possible 200% of normal) with feb being extremely cold and snowy.. well see


I hope so, time will tell. I hope it holds off untial middle of Dec.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Pimp status with 2 new wideouts


I should of held off, every time I buy new plows it does not snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Thursday night looking interesting


----------



## sota

oh shush you.


----------



## djt1029

Guess I'll put the salters in tomorrow to play it safe


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Thursday night looking interesting


Trending colder atm.. you guys up north def have a solid shot at least salting. We took all our plows down today just in case we have to scramble.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Trending colder atm.. you guys up north def have a solid shot at least salting. We took all our plows down today just in case we have to scramble.


Yea but changing to rain and warming up Friday morning? If it accumulates late enough might be able to let it slide.


----------



## sota

to all the clouds holding in the snow...


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Yea but changing to rain and warming up Friday morning? If it accumulates late enough might be able to let it slide.


Depends how hard a thump we get on Thursday.. if u guys manage 5-6" before changeover you will be pushing


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Depends how hard a thump we get on Thursday.. if u guys manage 5-6" before changeover you will be pushing


Really? For one time I hope we don't get any snow. I am trying to finish up a job and it's will mess us up. What think this storm is going to do?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Really? For one time I hope we don't get any snow. I am trying to finish up a job and it's will mess us up. What think this storm is going to do?


Snow to sleet to rain but possible dry slot after sleet


----------



## truckie80

Wouldn't it be nice if we could ever just end the season anymore. Every year it snows before cleanups are done, and right before spring cleanups are set to start.


----------



## iceyman

Its been a whole 6 months since our last snowfall


----------



## V_Scapes

We will be scraping Thursday night, gonna be a heavy wet mess. Day of prep tomorrow.


----------



## sota

I'm betting at most 1" of snow fall, but with a transition early friday to rain it'll all get washed away.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm dragging out too tomorrow, keep putting it off working on other things. My secretary of 22 years retired. So now for the time being I'm also the office bit$h.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Its been a whole 6 months since our last snowfall


May 2 I remember we were doing a clean up in high elevation and had snow showers.


----------



## kawasaki guy

The blowout list is 100% finished. I will probably get a few calling and panicking though once it gets colder. Have not put the compressor away just yet. Should be finished fall cleanups in 2-3 weeks if all goes as planned.

No new snow removal contracts this season. :clapping:


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I'm betting at most 1" of snow fall, but with a transition early friday to rain it'll all get washed away.


Its setting up for a good start to the season in the next couple weeks


----------



## sota

:hammerhead: not really mentally ready to start. 

FYI, i'm on the B/C border, near the 'i' in Somerville.


----------



## Calla704

I received a text from my supervisor, looking mostly like I am just going to be putting down salt. Low end plowing north of 78 and west of 287. I'm also in somerset county


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Calla704 said:


> I received a text from my supervisor, looking mostly like I am just going to be putting down salt. Low end plowing north of 78 and west of 287. I'm also in somerset county


Welcome to the forum. You DOT I take it? Planning on any pre-treating?


----------



## Calla704

k1768 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You DOT I take it? Planning on any pre-treating?


I'm actually not, I commercially plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Sorry, no offense intended.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> :hammerhead: not really mentally ready to start.
> 
> FYI, i'm on the B/C border, near the 'i' in Somerville.


This was just updated, my area went from 3-5 to 1-2.


----------



## djt1029

1-2" here too, best case scenario is cleanups until it starts, salt run tomorrow night and the rain melts everything off so we can restart cleanups Friday. Probably can't get that lucky though


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> 1-2" here too, best case scenario is cleanups until it starts, salt run tomorrow night and the rain melts everything off so we can restart cleanups Friday. Probably can't get that lucky though


Back end snow showers will swing thru Friday morning and could accumulate.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Checking in, I am still alive. 
I hope tomorrow it turns to all rain and washes it all away quickly.
I am Not in a plow mode/mood at all. 

Too many lawns left to do still.


Peace


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Why not, the 12z euro.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> 1-2" here too, best case scenario is cleanups until it starts, salt run tomorrow night and the rain melts everything off so we can restart cleanups Friday. Probably can't get that lucky though


Only change to what you put is getting a pre salt in too


----------



## truckie80

Most of my snow works residential so I probably won't get much out of this one just another delay in the cleanup schedule


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> This was just updated, my area went from 3-5 to 1-2.





Mr Efficiency said:


> Why not, the 12z euro.
> 
> View attachment 186198


lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> lol


Not fun..


----------



## V_Scapes

Easy to tell everyone is in panic mode seeing how quiet this thread is.


----------



## Petr51488

Or that nothing is going to happen. I’m hoping it’ll be all on the grass and melt off over night so I can continue with cleanups. The wind has been ****ty the last few days.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Easy to tell everyone is in panic mode seeing how quiet this thread is.


Any accumulation will be north of me.. models have had the sharp cutoff for days.. i hope you guys get some goods even though you dont want it yet


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Easy to tell everyone is in panic mode seeing how quiet this thread is.


Well, I was here last night working on town stuff, then a fuel pump outside in the dark, F800 ford with a 5.9 Cummins. Three calls already, my plow don't work. I'm already waiting for spring.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Any accumulation will be north of me.. models have had the sharp cutoff for days.. i hope you guys get some goods even though you dont want it yet


Im loaded with salt so I'm hoping to at least spread a full hopper.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Im loaded with salt so I'm hoping to at least spread a full hopper.


Especially because its a daytime event while frozen is falling.. dont wait until rain starts lol..if it even does up there.. might hit that dryslot after the frozen part is done


----------



## iceyman

I just want to see flakes here


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Things just got real, real quickly.

Winter storm warnings now.

Euro model is King.


----------



## rizzoa13

We just had one of our wawas in Millville for a plow... I’ve been out since 730 pre-salting this was not expected at all.


----------



## sota

uhhh.... it's really falling right now. this looks worse than 1" total to me.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Judging by image from security camera I'd say close to 2" in Western Monmouth. NWS still calling for rain and low 40s overnight. Most should wash away.


----------



## iceyman

145 freehold


----------



## sota

just had to drive in this. holy hell it's a mess out there already.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Very bad roads in N NJ Traffic is dead stopped everywhere. Rt 46 west in Roxbury TWP is a parking lot


----------



## sota

same by me. all these vehicles with crappy tires doing nothing but spinning.
too bad we live in such a crappy society, I could have at least shoved a couple delivery vans up the small crest by my house.


----------



## Petr51488

This **** sucks. Wasn’t suppose to be anywhere near what’s out there. No way does this wash away.


----------



## kawasaki guy

All rain in Ocean City. Getting caught up on estimates and invoices today at least.


----------



## djt1029

**** this. Wish the rain would start already really don't want to have to do the houses too, definitely going to be screwed on cleanups for a bit here too...


----------



## Randall Ave

We got five and a half inches here now.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Middlesex county by exit 8A total mess.


----------



## djt1029

Friend of mine was just telling me it took him 4 hours to get from Jersey City to the Rt 80 / Turnpike merge, glad I don't spend much time on highways to get my route done


----------



## kawasaki guy

Wind is howling! Every tree should be 100% bare by now.


----------



## treeguyry

Probably close to 6" here


----------



## Mike_C

Going to be an all nighter here, roads are atrocious


----------



## iceyman

Probably 3” or so here.. got some seat time Thumbs Up

In other news central park had a zero % chance at 6+ from nws.. had 6.6 earlier.. biggest storn to date in history


----------



## Petr51488

I think everyone - including myself- got caught with their pants down on this one. Roads are horrendous and there’s a solid 5” out there. I’ll be out first thing in the morning. Not working in the rain.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> I think everyone - including myself- got caught with their pants down on this one. Roads are horrendous and there's a solid 5" out there. I'll be out first thing in the morning. Not working in the rain.


This sucks, way more then I thought we would get. We have been plowing, so much for just a salt run. I feel bad for you guys who have clean ups left. I don't think this is going away that fast.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> This sucks, way more then I thought we would get. We have been plowing, so much for just a salt run. I feel bad for you guys who have clean ups left. I don't think this is going away that fast.


Down here with temps and mid 40s next couple days it will melt but everything will be Saturated as all hell..threw my salter on at 230 today in mod/heavy snow lol.. saddle up for a big year fellas


----------



## Petr51488

LAB INC said:


> This sucks, way more then I thought we would get. We have been plowing, so much for just a salt run. I feel bad for you guys who have clean ups left. I don't think this is going away that fast.


I'm not nearly as mad about the cleanups as I am as to how much snow we got . We were 1-3 and ended up with 6.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Down here with temps and mid 40s next couple days it will melt but everything will be Saturated as all hell..threw my salter on at 230 today in mod/heavy snow lol.. saddle up for a big year fellas


Do you think we are going to have a good one? Nice start as much as I complain I wish we did nkt get this storm. I have some work that's almost done and now it's going to push it back.


----------



## Oakplow

Good 3 ish inches in Mercer county. Just finished up the commercials. Definitely going to be behind on the cleanups now.


----------



## iceyman

Chopping


----------



## sota

Easily 6" here before the rain came. Started plowing @18:30 finished @02:00. Roads were and still are a total disaster.
Bed


----------



## djt1029

Got around 12 hours in. Snowing again now


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Do you think we are going to have a good one? .


Yes .. pay attention to dec 1-2 ish for another storm


----------



## Randall Ave

Rt 46 here at 7 am was a mess again. Got in at 2:30, back out at 5:00. I'm getting to old for this crap.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Rt 46 here at 7 am was a mess again. Got in at 2:30, back out at 5:00. I'm getting to old for this crap.


This sucked, we stayed out all night. I don't see this melting off that fast, I was right in the middle of a big job. Roads where very bad in 07924.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> This sucked, we stayed out all night. I don't see this melting off that fast, I was right in the middle of a big job. Roads where very bad in 07924.


Its already melted here


----------



## truckie80

suns out strong melting pretty good but it’ll take a few days


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> This sucked, we stayed out all night. I don't see this melting off that fast, I was right in the middle of a big job. Roads where very bad in 07924.


I got called out by the town. Did 120 miles, all in town.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I got called out by the town. Did 120 miles, all in town.


Do u burn through edges?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Do u burn through edges?


One a year on average, but I get 5/8 thick if possible.


----------



## V_Scapes

Solid 6" here and saw a few people measure 8 and 11". Went out at 7pm got home at 4am. Gonna be a while before we can start cleanups again.


----------



## Randall Ave

Didn't warm up as much as I had hoped.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Didn't warm up as much as I had hoped.


I agree, little melting today but not much. I think it's all going to freeze over again.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its already melted here


We had a little melting today not to much.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

What a b!tch of a storm, close to 8" of snow sleet and freezing rain fell here, heavy stuff.


----------



## J.Ricci

We were back to work today, not jealous of you guys with snow on the ground at all


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> We were back to work today, not jealous of you guys with snow on the ground at all


You southern boys never usually are.


----------



## V_Scapes

I have piles in my lots that look like mid January.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Snow Storm total maps.


----------



## sota

rinsed the rig off a bit ago. found a good candidate for the random clunk I hear from the back occasionally; tailpipe rotted off the muffler, and is just hanging by its hooks.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> rinsed the rig off a bit ago. found a good candidate for the random clunk I hear from the back occasionally; tailpipe rotted off the muffler, and is just hanging by its hooks.


Bungee it back up lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Mechanics wire. I just did a road trip to the Western dealer. Spare parts for customers. $900.00, and I will need more stuff in a week.


----------



## sota

it's not even connected to the muffler any longer.


----------



## djt1029

The boys are washing everything today, construction crew should be back to work Monday but we'll see about cleanups may be another couple days


----------



## gman2310

Saw this yesterday. Lets hope so.


----------



## iceyman

gman2310 said:


> Saw this yesterday. Lets hope so.
> 
> View attachment 186322


Yea 2 storm chances at least during that period.. first one looks like a cutter second could come up the coast. Pattern is settling in.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea 2 storm chances at least during that period.. first one looks like a cutter second could come up the coast. Pattern is settling in.


I think I am going to get truck #3 in the shop and see if I can breath some life back into it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think I am going to get truck #3 in the shop and see if I can breath some life back into it.


Nows the time to do it


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Nows the time to do it


Its the time, and money thing. Darn kids college. Anyway, I'm going to try to drag it down by the door and cut the bed off tomorrow. That truck would have made at least 1300.00 the other day.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> The boys are washing everything today, construction crew should be back to work Monday but we'll see about cleanups may be another couple days


It was warm here today and barely any melting. Not looking good.


----------



## Randall Ave

Melted a little here, kind of a gloomy day.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Its the time, and money thing. Darn kids college. Anyway, I'm going to try to drag it down by the door and cut the bed off tomorrow. That truck would have made at least 1300.00 the other day.


Gona be a big year.. get that truck going


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Gona be a big year.. get that truck going


Just gotta run to the hospital first. Get a tetanus shot, then good to go. Why wait till the bloods flowing


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Well Wednesday I had to replace the lower lift frame on one of my 8' pro plus plows.
Westchester machine wanted $790 for it ( they only had one in stock) and the new style replacement one was $330 but needed modification to work.
I saved $500 and put the new style one on, had to make and weld on a bracket for the pump, move lights over to the new lift frame that has the top and make some spacers since I didn't have time to run out and get some. Job took me 3 hours.
The newer style lift frame is also much better, thicker steel. My old feet bolted right on.
Thank God I did that Wednesday because I had to do everything with that one truck. Went 19 hrs straight plowing, my one driver could not get here since he was stuck on I 80 and at 2:30am said screw this and went home.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Just gotta run to the hospital first. Get a tetanus shot, then good to go. Why wait till the bloods flowing


Bleeding is required as it's the sacrifice to the Gods to give you good luck.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> It was warm here today and barely any melting. Not looking good.


Same hear, looks like this week is out on some jobs.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Who is ready for more snow in N NJ? 
0z GFS is showing this snow to occur very early morning on Tuesday. Will need to see some more runs of same to confirm its possibility.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Who is ready for more snow in N NJ?
> 0z GFS is showing this snow to occur very early morning on Tuesday. Will need to see some more runs of same to confirm its possibility.
> 
> View attachment 186342


Been trending south


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Been trending south


Yup, storms usually do tend south on the models with a falling NAO and AO and precip/winter precip ends up further south then modeled. They tend north and precip is north then modeled when the NAO and AO are both rising. One of the reasons the storm Thursday had a bunch more winter precip further S&E then modeled because both were falling. 
I discovered this a few years ago and most times holds true.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup, storms usually do tend south on the models with a falling NAO and AO and precip/winter precip ends up further south then modeled. They tend north and precip is north then modeled when the NAO and AO are both rising. One of the reasons the storm Thursday had a bunch more winter precip further S&E then modeled because both were falling.
> I discovered this a few years ago and most times holds true.
> 
> View attachment 186343
> 
> 
> View attachment 186344


Ao setting up for a big one in early december


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Ao setting up for a big one in early december


Any other good news?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Any other good news?


Im going to disney dec 5-9th so its guaranteed to snow?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Im going to disney dec 5-9th so its guaranteed to snow?


It will probably snow then.

I will never go to Disney again, last time we went, the only magical thing about Disney that occured was the money on my pockets magically disappeared very quickly.


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 talking about Tuesday morning also. I'm leaving the plows and salter on. I don't think we'll be doing any cleanups before Thanksgiving anyway.


----------



## sota

I was going to unpack the jeep today, but now I'm thinking that's a bad idea.

I did revamp the location of my shovel carrier (aka, $15 bike rack) so now they won't catch the ground and I figured out a better way for them to stay on without working so hard at it.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> News12 talking about Tuesday morning also. I'm leaving the plows and salter on. I don't think we'll be doing any cleanups before Thanksgiving anyway.


If the next 15 -20 days materializes you may not do any cleanups the rest of the year


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> If the next 15 -20 days materializes you may not do any cleanups the rest of the year


Wonderful.


----------



## sota

I just need it to not be stupid weather until after the 26th.


----------



## djt1029

Looks like enough melted off that we can work around some piles tomorrow, better than nothing.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Looks like enough melted off that we can work around some piles tomorrow, better than nothing.


I drove around and we are not that lucky. Hopefully Tuesday.


----------



## Petr51488

Back to cleanups tomorrow.


----------



## truckie80

Starting back up with cleanups tomorrow here as well


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I drove around and we are not that lucky. Hopefully Tuesday.


Same here still buried.


----------



## Mike_C

We're not going to be able to start back on cleanups for a while yet. Few projects we can get back to tomorrow but aside from that we'll be in a holding pattern


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> We're not going to be able to start back on cleanups for a while yet. Few projects we can get back to tomorrow but aside from that we'll be in a holding pattern


What part of the state are you?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

So much snow cover still here this am in Succasunna, I am located just west of @Randallave


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Anyone know how much snow is still on the ground in basking ridge/farhills area or are lawns opened up?


----------



## LAB INC

Mr Efficiency said:


> Anyone know how much snow is still on the ground in basking ridge/farhills area or are lawns opened up?


 Still pretty covered I live in that town. Some has melted but not much at all.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I am very lucky I am still at it I guess. no snow at all. 2 more weeks. :dancing:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

LAB INC said:


> Still pretty covered I live in that town. Some has melted but not much at all.


Thanks..


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I don't know the owner, a friend does, figure it can't hurt to spread the word more. Howell Police (732) 938-4111


----------



## sota

there a VIN or serial # on it someplace? and if so what and where?


----------



## iceyman

Sucks


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Everything I know about it is in that screen capture.


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> I don't know the owner, a friend does, figure it can't hurt to spread the word more. Howell Police (732) 938-4111
> 
> View attachment 186442


Completely sucks, I hate a thief.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

k1768 said:


> I don't know the owner, a friend does, figure it can't hurt to spread the word more. Howell Police (732) 938-4111
> 
> View attachment 186442


That Sucks, its probably being stripped down or in a storage container heading over seas soon.
That is not stolen by an avg schumbag trailer equipment thief.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> That Sucks, its probably being stripped down or in a storage container heading over seas soon.
> That is not stolen by an abe schumbag trailer equipment thief.


Yep machines have about a 98% never see ya again rate


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Yep machines have about a 98% never see ya again rate


Yup unfortunately.. 
I am surprised new expensive equipment like that doesn't have hidden lowjack like GPS tracking on it.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup unfortunately..
> I am surprised new expensive equipment like that doesn't have hidden lowjack like GPS tracking on it.


Yep i agree.. my skid is brought onsite(hoa) the night before a storm.. i mean my skid isnt a new 50k piece of equipment so prolly wouldn't catch the eye of a thief but less time on site the better


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup unfortunately..
> I am surprised new expensive equipment like that doesn't have hidden lowjack like GPS tracking on it.


I may get a few like this for some equipment.
https://get.spytec.com/gl300-buy-no...MI9Kqqg-vh3gIVDYrICh203wqOEAEYAyAAEgLpE_D_BwE


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> I may get a few like this for some equipment.
> https://get.spytec.com/gl300-buy-now/?campaignid=1547747439&adgroupid=61780788667&keyword=+vehicle +gps +tracker&matchtype=b&device=m&network=s&targetid=kwd-21224096578&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9Kqqg-vh3gIVDYrICh203wqOEAEYAyAAEgLpE_D_BwE


Thats nifty looking.. 2 week battery I wonder how long it lasts in winter cold


----------



## sota

note it's like $28/month monitoring.
Also there's a hard wire kit available.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup unfortunately..
> I am surprised new expensive equipment like that doesn't have hidden lowjack like GPS tracking on it.


You can get it but I think it's a monthly payment. And if the lowjack battery goes dead then it's useless.they tried to sell me on it when I bought my mini.


----------



## sota

I need to get back on my search of making a cell phone a tracking device. The problem is finding an app that handles the job.

You can get a freedompop phone, stick it on the basic/free plan, and it'll have enough data to run every month (500MB.)


----------



## V_Scapes

Pulled the salter and plows off today, fixed a plow headlight. Finally back to cleanups tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a calm couple of weeks.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Pulled the salter and plows off today, fixed a plow headlight. Finally back to cleanups tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a calm couple of weeks.


Should get a calm week then hell could break loose.. storm after storm rolling up


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Should get a calm week then hell could break loose.. storm after storm rolling up


Hey, you made a funny. Well, just finishing up one town truck, new battery, solenoid, and melting plow battery harness. Service the plow, might as well change the engine oil, not much in it. Got another one outside waiting, same thing, kinda weird.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup unfortunately..
> I am surprised new expensive equipment like that doesn't have hidden lowjack like GPS tracking on it.


You might want to think about something like a tile for your equipment. just hide it somewhere in the cab. It might even work inside a plastic fairing.

www.thetileapp.com

Wouldn't help once it was in a sea container, but then neither would a lojack.

On a separate note, they would have had to winch it with the wheels locked, correct? On my 2011 Kubota excavator it has a key that has to be programmed. You can get into the cab without it, but unless your key is paired, you can't start anything.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I want to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving .

Got lots to do next few days so I will probably not be posting. 

Stay warm, it is going to be very cold Wed night into Friday.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> I want to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving .
> 
> Got lots to do next few days so I will probably not be posting.
> 
> Stay warm, it is going to be very cold Wed night into Friday.


Happy thanksgiving.. a week from now we start tracking storms


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, you made a funny. Well, just finishing up one town truck, new battery, solenoid, and melting plow battery harness. Service the plow, might as well change the engine oil, not much in it. Got another one outside waiting, same thing, kinda weird.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Serious Snow squall line is heading south on S NY state now, may need to salt latter. What falls should dry up rather quickly this eve since the Arctic air coming is very dry and winds will be strong.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NWS just issued this on the snow squalls heading south.


----------



## iceyman

I love thanksgiving.. my dad is a helluva cook


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 5' degrees outside here this morning.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Got 5' degrees outside here this morning.


Yea last night was nibbly


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea last night was nibbly


Yup. Wife and kid went shopping, just me and the mutt on the couch watching TV. But, alas, they returned.


----------



## sota

I'm stuck at da inlawz.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I'm stuck at da inlawz.


Thats why they invented alcohol


----------



## sota

they dry people


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> they dry people


Then, more for you to drink.


----------



## J.Ricci

Made the mistake of going to Lowes today and bought a bunch of **** I didn't really need but it was on sale


----------



## V_Scapes

I made the mistake of trying to do cleanups this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

It was only 5 out here this morning when I went to breakfast. All my trucks were at the shop, the wife had to take me over, boy was she pissed. Mabey I should have took here with me.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> they dry people


Flask it


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Made the mistake of going to Lowes today and bought a bunch of **** I didn't really need but it was on sale


Did the same...went for new batteries for a few of my tools and a few new sets of Christmas lights for my house ended up leaving with a bunch of other stuff. The guys got a bunch of cleanups done also, not bad for barely getting over 20 degrees today


----------



## sota

ironically here in western PA, it's a buttload warmer than at home.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm seeing rain for late today, ya think it's going to freeze?


----------



## sota

Seeing a heavy rain storm later tonight.
No expected ice from that event.


----------



## J.Ricci

Started final cleanups today


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Started final cleanups today


God bless. We're still doing properties we haven't touched yet. Good thing is we won't have to come back. Should be able to start finals next week.


----------



## djt1029

Starting my finals next Monday


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> God bless. We're still doing properties we haven't touched yet. Good thing is we won't have to come back. Should be able to start finals next week.


Same here. And a lot of the properties are soaked so we cant even cut them.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Starting my finals next Monday


I wish!! Lucky you! I just want finish already. Hopefully I finish with the houses we haven't got to next week and then start going back to the ones we did in the very beginning.


----------



## truckie80

Might be able to start mine this Friday


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Same here. And a lot of the properties are soaked so we cant even cut them.


Yup and trying to use the leaf plow on most lawns is risky too.


----------



## Mike_C

We should be starting final's sometime next week, weather's been killing us


----------



## S_Marino87

Curious about you guys that do Christmas lights, when do you have your installs done by? One of my neighbors was telling me how they have a guy and he comes like a week before Christmas. Seems like a waste at that point if you’re paying for it but what do I know


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Curious about you guys that do Christmas lights, when do you have your installs done by? One of my neighbors was telling me how they have a guy and he comes like a week before Christmas. Seems like a waste at that point if you're paying for it but what do I know


Most professional jobs around here are up already


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Landscapes have so many leaf clean up still to do, we cracked out a bunch of fert and lime apps today and did a bunch with leaves, can't waite any longer. so many lawns have many wet areas also. 
So glad I modified the Triumphs to go 6 mph, in a time crunch it saves about 13-14 min an hour going 1 mph faster per machine then stock.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Curious about you guys that do Christmas lights, when do you have your installs done by? One of my neighbors was telling me how they have a guy and he comes like a week before Christmas. Seems like a waste at that point if you're paying for it but what do I know


We'll be done by the end of the day Monday. Moved on to mostly greens by now though, all strictly lighting jobs are done.


----------



## djt1029

I've got one install left, we'll do it either tomorrow or Saturday. I wouldn't do any that close to Christmas, too much of a scramble.


----------



## V_Scapes

Making good progress with cleanups this week, we got a few finals done the past 2 days. Wish the rain this weekend would just hold off, leaves are finally drying out.


----------



## J.Ricci

We're making pretty smooth progress on finals, few weeks out. Construction's booked solid through New Years. Been a good year


----------



## Petr51488

How the hell are you guys doing cleanups with all this wind??


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> How the hell are you guys doing cleanups with all this wind??


Bite the bullet and suck it up. I wanna be done.


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> How the hell are you guys doing cleanups with all this wind??


You don't do cleanups when it's windy?


----------



## Oakplow

Mr Efficiency said:


> Landscapes have so many leaf clean up still to do, we cracked out a bunch of fert and lime apps today and did a bunch with leaves, can't waite any longer. so many lawns have many wet areas also.
> So glad I modified the Triumphs to go 6 mph, in a time crunch it saves about 13-14 min an hour going 1 mph faster per machine then stock.


 Isn't it illegal to apply fertilizer after November 15th? I have my license too and I cant remember of its November or December.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Bite the bullet and suck it up. I wanna be done.


:werd:
I one man put up a 12x20 garage-in-a-box yesterday; a task the instructions say you need 3+ people for. The wind didn't make it any easier.


----------



## snowpushers

You have until today to apply fertilizer. December 1 is the cut off date until March 1 the following year for the state of N.J.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> :werd:
> I one man put up a 12x20 garage-in-a-box yesterday; a task the instructions say you need 3+ people for. The wind didn't make it any easier.


Those are light enough that i can do it alone. I think im gona put one up just for my skid to live under


----------



## iceyman

Models love a storm next weekend.. sat into sunday.. and of course im in disney til Sunday afternoon.. god my wife will kill me if i change my flight but the inlaws will be with us so that might soften the blow


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> You don't do cleanups when it's windy?


I do- they just take twice as long. On days like today where there is no wind- I get so much more done.


----------



## Randall Ave

Oakplow said:


> Isn't it illegal to apply fertilizer after November 15th? I have my license too and I cant remember of its November or December.


What is the reasoning for this?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Oakplow said:


> Isn't it illegal to apply fertilizer after November 15th? I have my license too and I cant remember of its November or December.


Nov 15 for homeowners and Dec 1 for business to apply fert. 
We applied a pallet today by 1 pm, first one we did this am, we used 9 bags in 40 min. Cranked rpms to 3,600 and moving along at about 6.3 mph, flying.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Today's 12z euro for day 9 time frame, a possibility. 









Get them clean ups done..


----------



## sota

any way you can provide a link to the source of those euro model images?
I tried finding them but failed.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> any way you can provide a link to the source of those euro model images?
> I tried finding them but failed.


You need to have a subscription to weather service like wxbell to get the euro model prints. 
You can sign up and pay monthly or yearly.


----------



## V_Scapes

The upcoming week looks nice and clear. If we can haul ass we'll be in decent shape. Epawa is also talking about next weekend's threat. If that comes to fruition, we might be putting this season to bed.


----------



## djt1029

Got some extra labor lined up for next week, construction crew going to work on finals as well. Did a few this week, starting full swing with everyone tomorrow, we may be able to finish before the storm next weekend if we skip gutters until after the snow. Would be the earliest I finished leaves in a very long time


----------



## truckie80

Making a push here too, we should just finish in time if we get the snow


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> The upcoming week looks nice and clear. If we can haul ass we'll be in decent shape. Epawa is also talking about next weekend's threat. If that comes to fruition, we might be putting this season to bed.


Yes it does but big rains coming latter today into Sunday so wet soggy lawns will continue. 
Current radar image. Holy large precipitation field.

We don't need more rain at this point.


----------



## iceyman

Next weekends threat is now just over a week out., hopefully the models dont lose it .. i have a feeling they wont.. i just have to hope and pray it starts Sunday afternoon and not sat night.. no sense in lookjng at snow maps right now just hope that a storm is still there


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> any way you can provide a link to the source of those euro model images?
> I tried finding them but failed.


33andrain.com the euro starts to roll at 1pm/am so by 2 any map you could want to look at will be posted on that forum along with fantastic discussion.


----------



## sota

I prefer snow late friday/early saturday, with ending before saturday night. that way school isn't affected on monday.


----------



## shawn_

I prefer all storms to happen Tuesday, thru Thursday. Those are my days off of work and I’m out of days , unpaid days here we gooooo


----------



## iceyman

Next sunday monday is the next chance .. right now its a MA/SE storm.. which is perfect cause the models dont have a clue 7 days away


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Next sunday monday is the next chance .. right now its a MA/SE storm.. which is perfect cause the models dont have a clue 7 days away


Yup been following this one closely could be a decent one as well


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> 33andrain.com the euro starts to roll at 1pm/am so by 2 any map you could want to look at will be posted on that forum along with fantastic discussion.


heh... perusing that site now a bit. one Co-Founder / Super Administrator lives in the next town over from me.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Next sunday monday is the next chance .. right now its a MA/SE storm.. which is perfect cause the models dont have a clue 7 days away


Good let it stay up there. I'm good with no snow till after New year's.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> heh... perusing that site now a bit. one Co-Founder / Super Administrator lives in the next town over from me.


If this threat is real on tues or Wednesday the amount of talented people on their is unreal.. just gota weed thru a couple of the idiots that feel the need to post


----------



## kawasaki guy

djt1029 said:


> Got some extra labor lined up for next week, construction crew going to work on finals as well. Did a few this week, starting full swing with everyone tomorrow, we may be able to finish before the storm next weekend if we skip gutters until after the snow. Would be the earliest I finished leaves in a very long time


Should finish cleanups this week. A week later than last year. Also have 1 less guy, and more rain days.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'd be happy with a couple salt runs until New Years then a **** show from January - February. Seems like we're in for some good work weather this week until that threat comes through


----------



## V_Scapes

My customers are going crazy on me lately, am I the only one??


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> My customers are going crazy on me lately, am I the only one??


Tell them 3rd wettest year on record


----------



## sota

what kind of crazy are we talking about?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Tell them 3rd wettest year on record


They don't care


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> They don't care


Lol


----------



## shawn_

Anyone still getting calls for people wanting estimates? lot of small businesses been contacting me lately . Probably did 15 estimates the last 2 wks .

Had a NSP contact me for homedepot 21k for the season tried to tell me it was a bargain because it’s a 6 month 3500$ a month contract & there’s no sidewalks & because it’s December I would
Get a 3500 check next wk if I signed the contract for November . So it’s a (FREE) 3500$ they explained LOL.


----------



## iceyman

@Randall Ave hey i picked up a suburbanite for my dads 01 silverado.. have a mount for it but wiring harness is for a ford.. any way to make this work without hooking up all the light adapters? He only does 2 small lots just trying to make this work easiest way possible:. I can always wire lights separately or throw a light bar on it


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Anyone still getting calls for people wanting estimates? lot of small businesses been contacting me lately . Probably did 15 estimates the last 2 wks .
> 
> Had a NSP contact me for homedepot 21k for the season tried to tell me it was a bargain because it's a 6 month 3500$ a month contract & there's no sidewalks & because it's December I would
> Get a 3500 check next wk if I signed the contract for November . So it's a (FREE) 3500$ they explained LOL.


Tell them 40k and its a deal


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Tell them 40k and its a deal


I told them I can get this done for 43k . They said there's not that much wiggle room. LOL I said good luck .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I told them I can get this done for 43k . They said there's not that much wiggle room. LOL I said good luck .


They probably got it for 45-50


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> My customers are going crazy on me lately, am I the only one??


Had one lady tell me I was "stupid" for not wanting to do her crappy little driveway because "the other guy was charging $50 for 5 minutes of work" but other than that I can't complain much



shawn_ said:


> Anyone still getting calls for people wanting estimates? lot of small businesses been contacting me lately . Probably did 15 estimates the last 2 wks .
> 
> Had a NSP contact me for homedepot 21k for the season tried to tell me it was a bargain because it's a 6 month 3500$ a month contract & there's no sidewalks & because it's December I would
> Get a 3500 check next wk if I signed the contract for November . So it's a (FREE) 3500$ they explained LOL.


Every year they call later and later. Picked up 3 good lots in the last week but I'm maxed out now


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> @Randall Ave hey i picked up a suburbanite for my dads 01 silverado.. have a mount for it but wiring harness is for a ford.. any way to make this work without hooking up all the light adapters? He only does 2 small lots just trying to make this work easiest way possible:. I can always wire lights separately or throw a light bar on it


Just wire in a toggle switch. Cheap and easy.


----------



## sota

djt1029 said:


> Had one lady tell me I was "stupid" for not wanting to do her crappy little driveway because "the other guy was charging $50 for 5 minutes of work" but other than that I can't complain much


I always love prospective clients that think it's a great idea to insult me. It's a great way to know who NOT to work for.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Had one lady tell me I was "stupid" for not wanting to do her crappy little driveway because "the other guy was charging $50 for 5 minutes of work" but other than that I can't complain much


Any idea how much the $50 driveway should've been? I always love when people tell me they're "willing to pay" what they were paying before.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Just wire in a toggle switch. Cheap and easy.


 But use all the other wires and connections right? Like leave the iso mod in place just dont hook up lights?


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Had one lady tell me I was "stupid" for not wanting to do her crappy little driveway because "the other guy was charging $50 for 5 minutes of work" but other than that I can't complain much
> 
> Every year they call later and later. Picked up 3 good lots in the last week but I'm maxed out now


I meant for cleanups.
I have a friend helping us out so have a 5 man crew now. Should be able to wrap up next week.


----------



## Randall Ave

By the news, you southern guys might get some snow today?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> By the news, you southern guys might get some snow today?


Possibly a couple inches wayyy down south and closer to coast.. never know where an ivt will set up


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Possibly a couple inches wayyy down south and closer to coast.. never know where an ivt will set up


21 in Mine Hill here now. I'm off to Franklin to work on a trailer at s Shop Rite. Nice clear sky up here.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> By the news, you southern guys might get some snow today?


Not very much if any. 40% chance from 1-5 pm, temps 37 dropping to 34. As per my I phone. Maybe some salt if it is still wet overnight.


----------



## sota

I hate working on stuff in the cold.
It's always harder to take apart, and I wind up getting cut far more often.


----------



## rizzoa13

We’re out pre-salting everything we’re supposed to get 3-4 in Atlanta county. Have a dusting so far and it’s plenty cold enough.


----------



## iceyman

Pretty well modeled down there


----------



## rizzoa13

That’s pretty much right over top all my areas thank you snow gods


----------



## iceyman

rizzoa13 said:


> That's pretty much right over top all my areas thank you snow gods


Nice when that happens


----------



## kawasaki guy

Had to stop cleanups at 12:30, snow getting too bad. 1-2” on grass, dusting to 1-1.5” or so on pavement. Luckily my condos are dusting, so maybe a dusting. There is not enough to do the houses/will melt anyways.

I thought we would get nothing.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> But use all the other wires and connections right? Like leave the iso mod in place just dont hook up lights?


Is this a three plug?


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like the weekend storm is off the table??


----------



## sota

trying to install the rats nets of wires for what looks like a Western Unimount plow in my landscaper's truck. Whoever pulled this thing out did a number on it. I should have it buttoned up sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Is this a three plug?


Yes 3 separate plugs on each side


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like the weekend storm is off the table??


Still early but u northern guys have a very slim shot at anything.. mid atlantic might get a historic storm and be shut down for a week


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yes 3 separate plugs on each side


I gotta look at the wiring diagrams tomorrow.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Still early but u northern guys have a very slim shot at anything.. mid atlantic might get a historic storm and be shut down for a week


Well let's get this mid Atlantic storm going please .


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Still early but u northern guys have a very slim shot at anything.. mid atlantic might get a historic storm and be shut down for a week


Yikes. They can have it.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Yikes. They can have it.


I want it lol.. been in disney for 6 hours and im already broke.. most models have it staying in the south where they have no idea how to handle 16+ ".. would be wild to see


----------



## truckie80

Should be entertaining, although 6 inches of snow crippled Jersey a few weeks back


----------



## Randall Ave

News channel 12 said Brigantine got 7 inches?


----------



## sota

it's too bad I can't roll down to like NC/SC area with the plow, and make payuplowblue:


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Should be entertaining, although 6 inches of snow crippled Jersey a few weeks back


Because no one was ready for it.. down south they cant be ready for it because they dont have the means to handle it.. good ole nj spent thousands yesterday on trucks sitting on the sides of the roads in case it snowed.. now that's ridiculous


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> it's too bad I can't roll down to like NC/SC area with the plow, and make payuplowblue:


I want to bring a couple skids down.


----------



## shawn_

It’s a good move heading down south and plowing our businesses . VB 2012 snow storm contractor from NY was plowing all the hotels & salting them walking away with 2-6k a property depending how big. Who’s going to argue his prices? There’s no plows for hundreds of miles lol.


----------



## sota

kinda wish I'd had the jeep and the plow in Erie during christmas last year. The hotel we were staying at had a problem with whatever company was supposed to service them, and the lot was essentially unplowed for most of the storm. I'm amazed we got out with the wife's car, but Goodyear made a surprisingly good all season tire in their Tripletreads. Bet I could have gotten the room for free for our days there, plus some serious cash.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> News channel 12 said Brigantine got 7 inches?


7.5"


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> I want it lol.. been in disney for 6 hours and im already broke.. most models have it staying in the south where they have no idea how to handle 16+ ".. would be wild to see


Magical place where the Money in you pockets disappears into fairy dust quickly.


----------



## Mike_C

More than likely packing up and heading south this weekend with some of the boys


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> More than likely packing up and heading south this weekend with some of the boys


Get it dude


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> More than likely packing up and heading south this weekend with some of the boys


Pictures required.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> More than likely packing up and heading south this weekend with some of the boys


You have a contact?


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> You have a contact?


Yeah. Sending a small group of guys down tonight


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Yeah. Sending a small group of guys down tonight


Do they need more guys ?


----------



## kawasaki guy

@Randall Ave Ever seen a machine do this? Not sure how it could happen from just my guys and I using it from 11:30-3:15. My shadtree mechanic thinks that a few were already sheared and this did it in. Looks like an easy fix at least. Rental guy sounded mad. Oh well. I was not running it when it sheared, but operator said he had to keep going back/Forth to turn and it felt sloppy before it broke. Ditch wi
tch mini skid steer.

Think the whole flange just comes off, or drill out and retap threads?


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Do they need more guys ?


Need them? Most likely. But will they pay for them? That I doubt. Seems like most down there have no idea what they're really in for


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> @Randall Ave Ever seen a machine do this? Not sure how it could happen from just my guys and I using it from 11:30-3:15. My shadtree mechanic thinks that a few were already sheared and this did it in. Looks like an easy fix at least. Rental guy sounded mad. Oh well. I was not running it when it sheared, but operator said he had to keep going back/Forth to turn and it felt sloppy before it broke. Ditch wi
> tch mini skid steer.
> 
> Think the whole flange just comes off, or drill out and retap threads?
> 
> View attachment 187258
> 
> 
> View attachment 187260
> 
> 
> View attachment 187261


Try a small center punch on the edge first, try to tap them in a circle out. If not, you can try drilling, but those bolts may be very hard. If that doesn't work. Weld a nut on them an try to remove that way.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Need them? Most likely. But will they pay for them? That I doubt. Seems like most down there have no idea what they're really in for


A foot+ will cause problems for a long time without being touched


----------



## iceyman

At least i get to fly over a snow storm


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> A foot+ will cause problems for a long time without being touched


Not my decision


----------



## HeatMiser

Looks pretty clear this week


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> Looks pretty clear this week


You must be busy lately with all the cold we've had.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

iceyman said:


> At least i get to fly over a snow storm
> 
> View attachment 187335


You were closer to the storm then we were!


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Looks pretty clear this week


Winter weather returns christmas week


----------



## iceyman

@Randall Ave i hooked everything up and i have up left and right. No down when pressed.. controller goes into float but plow doesnt move


----------



## sota

@iceyman is there a down adjustment screw, that controls how fast it descends?


----------



## Randall Ave

Using a test light. Do you have power and ground at the valve magnet. If no, check the grill plug. If yes put a jack under the plow, remove the valve. Put the magnet on the valve. Connect a set of alligator leads to it. It should click. Clean it and blow it out in both positions. If still no good replace the valve.


----------



## HeatMiser

V_Scapes said:


> You must be busy lately with all the cold we've had.


It's been a nice start for sure, always good when you're getting second deliveries in on the homeowners this far before the new year


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> It's been a nice start for sure, always good when you're getting second deliveries in on the homeowners this far before the new year


Gona be a great winter for you


----------



## V_Scapes

We will have cleanups wrapped up before Friday. Clear calm weather has been great but leaves are staying frozen to the ground all day in shady spots.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Not my decision


How did your guys make out?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> We will have cleanups wrapped up before Friday. Clear calm weather has been great but leaves are staying frozen to the ground all day in shady spots.


Always something to complain about.. lmao .. its never easy unfortunately


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Always something to complain about.. lmao .. its never easy unfortunately


Been a rough year, consensus is consistent throughout all industry pros.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Been a rough year, consensus is consistent throughout all industry pros.


And not just the grass pros.. 3rd wettest year doesnt help the ice cream industry much either


----------



## J.Ricci

Knocked out a front porch today start to finish and finals will be done tomorrow. The end is in sight


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone have a diesel mechanic here in mouth county.? my 99 7.3 fuel filter housing is leaking and was hoping to get someone to swap out orings and replace water separator drain valve


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> How did your guys make out?


They're on the way home now, overall storm was very good to us. It will be real nice to have my mechanic back in the shop though tomorrow.


----------



## sota

So how does one get in on this journeyman Go South plowing thing?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> So how does one get in on this journeyman Go South plowing thing?


Gota know people in big places .. cant go down there blind


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Gota know people in big places .. cant go down there blind


Its all connections and who you know, its like municipal work, if you don't know anyone, its very hard to get your foot into the door.


----------



## V_Scapes

Might be rigging the salter back into the truck for Thursday


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Gota know people in big places .. cant go down there blind


Thumbs Up


----------



## sota

well, if anyone wants another vehicle with a small plow that loves to do driveways, keep me in mind. 
might even be able to supply my own shoveller too, if the deal works out.


----------



## AG09

sota said:


> well, if anyone wants another vehicle with a small plow that loves to do driveways, keep me in mind.
> might even be able to supply my own shoveller too, if the deal works out.


lets talk...where you from?


----------



## treeguyry

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2018/12/1...e-by-fumes-at-north-jersey-condo-complex.html

Be safe out there guys, saw this earlier and thought of all the landscapers on here


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone have a diesel mechanic here in mouth county.? my 99 7.3 fuel filter housing is leaking and was hoping to get someone to swap out orings and replace water separator drain valve


I do reach me at 732-403-9120


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2018/12/1...e-by-fumes-at-north-jersey-condo-complex.html
> 
> Be safe out there guys, saw this earlier and thought of all the landscapers on here


That's awful. Not far from me at all


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2018/12/1...e-by-fumes-at-north-jersey-condo-complex.html
> 
> Be safe out there guys, saw this earlier and thought of all the landscapers on here


Sad but why run a mower in a trailer for any decent amount of time period? Kinda a real question since im not in grass biz


----------



## J.Ricci

Dollars to donuts thats a standard cab truck with a crew of 4 or more riding 2 in the truck 2 in the trailer, otherwise they would've been able to just walk out of the trailer.

Terrible story. Guess we'll be having a quick meeting in the morning tomorrow reminding the guys about CO


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone have a diesel mechanic here in mouth county.? my 99 7.3 fuel filter housing is leaking and was hoping to get someone to swap out orings and replace water separator drain valve


That's an easy repair. You can do it yourself.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Dollars to donuts thats a standard cab truck with a crew of 4 or more riding 2 in the truck 2 in the trailer, otherwise they would've been able to just walk out of the trailer.
> 
> Terrible story. Guess we'll be having a quick meeting in the morning tomorrow reminding the guys about CO


Seems way more plausible than they were working on the machine. Sad situation all around. Hopefully the owner has all his ducks in a row a lot of eyes will be on every aspect of his business now


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Seems way more plausible than they were working on the machine. Sad situation all around. Hopefully the owner has all his ducks in a row a lot of eyes will be on every aspect of his business now


OSHA will be coming to see him. I do not know the specifics. And I feel sorry for the families.


----------



## truckie80

Saw OSHA on scene when it was on the news yesterday. Hope the guys were all on the books


----------



## djt1029

Owner’s a friend of mine, terrible situation all the way around. Doesn’t sound good for the other guy either but hopefully he can pull through.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Owner's a friend of mine, terrible situation all the way around. Doesn't sound good for the other guy either but hopefully he can pull through.


Jeez sorry man


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Owner's a friend of mine, terrible situation all the way around. Doesn't sound good for the other guy either but hopefully he can pull through.


Awful situation for all involved


----------



## sota

what are we thinking for this "storm" tomorrow morning.
I'm feeling like it's going to dust us, then get washed away pretty quickly.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> what are we thinking for this "storm" tomorrow morning.
> I'm feeling like it's going to dust us, then get washed away pretty quickly.


Nnj has a chance at 1-2


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Nnj has a chance at 1-2


Just a pain in the ass. Wish I would've put the salter in today, good news is should be outta here by mid afternoon.


----------



## sota

I'm not seeing the need to mount up the plow and get fully kitted out to push snow again.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Shawn i hope ya dont mind ima keep your number. I decided to order a o ring set for my 7.3 and i just got the fuel filter housing out. Tomorrow im going to clean it and put new orings and install and hope that fixes it. Looks like it was def leaking out of 3 of the lines from the fillings. o rings were basically gone. Does anyone know what i could go buy and soak the fuel filter housing in over night i want to get it really clean so i dont have to worry about it for a long time.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Just a pain in the ass. Wish I would've put the salter in today, good news is should be outta here by mid afternoon.


I think it might be a salt run but thats it.. i agree leaves these clippers for mid January


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Oops replyig to wrong post.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

treeguyry said:


> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2018/12/1...e-by-fumes-at-north-jersey-condo-complex.html
> 
> Be safe out there guys, saw this earlier and thought of all the landscapers on here


They must of been hanging bout in the trailer to warm up, not good.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> well, if anyone wants another vehicle with a small plow that loves to do driveways, keep me in mind.
> might even be able to supply my own shoveller too, if the deal works out.


I am looking for a guy, located in Randolph area, Morris county NJ. You from the area?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I may have to push the hill tops tomorrow and then Monday into Tuesday looks like more snow. 





































Monday into Tuesday including tomorrow.


----------



## sota

Mr Efficiency said:


> I am looking for a guy, located in Randolph area, Morris county NJ. You from the area?


Sadly, no. I'm in Union county. And if you're getting hit in Randolph, I'm probably getting hit in Berkeley Heights, so that doesn't work. I was more looking for the aspect of helping out, and making money in, areas that get hit when we don't; hence the discussion about VA/Carolina's.

Also on all but the last of those maps you posted, I'm literally on the border of the grey shade. I love the mountain ridge that Rt. 78 rides on/along. It creates such insane weather differentials just a couple hundred yards from my front door.


----------



## sota

djt1029 said:


> Owner's a friend of mine, terrible situation all the way around. Doesn't sound good for the other guy either but hopefully he can pull through.


I'm more than a little intrigued as to what the genesis was for the decision making that went on.


----------



## djt1029

One crew out doing cleanups, one crew out on gutters, one on pavers and I’m out salting. Interesting day.


----------



## djt1029

sota said:


> I'm more than a little intrigued as to what the genesis was for the decision making that went on.


Keep wondering


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> One crew out doing cleanups, one crew out on gutters, one on pavers and I'm out salting. Interesting day.


Finished everything yesterday, I've got a day or two of little crap next week but told the guys to stay home today. Tomorrow we'll wash everything. Nice to take it easy finally


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> One crew out doing cleanups, one crew out on gutters, one on pavers and I'm out salting. Interesting day.


Finished cleanups yesterday thank goodness. I'll be out for a salt run soon too.


----------



## Mike_C

Pretreated everywhere here, trying to get some leaves done also. Typical everything all at once


----------



## Randall Ave

Everything here is just wet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Salted almost all my commercial didn't even hook up a plow. I'll take one of these little coatings every week.


----------



## J.Ricci

Nothing here, got a lot of work done though. Should be able to take a few extra days off for Christmas this year if the weather cooperates


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Nothing here, got a lot of work done though. Should be able to take a few extra days off for Christmas this year if the weather cooperates


Christmas week snow returns.. hopefully after


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Christmas week snow returns.. hopefully after


I don't doubt it, but according to you we were gonna be buried by now. Poor LAB probably is rocking himself back and forth in the shower from the emotional rollercoaster


----------



## V_Scapes

A couple more salt runs would be cherry but anything plowable can wait. I've got a bunch of parties and gatherings I'd rather not miss the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sota

can we get a whopper on the 29th?
give me an excuse NOT to visit the inlaws?


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey guys i have a 2008 cat 246c and it sat for two months and i jumped it last week to put it on the trailer and move it to my church to use for the winter. went there today to start it and the battery was dead so i jumped it and it would start and run for a little and than turn off. The day i moved the machine to my church it ran great after jumping it. Does anyone know what would cause this? is it possible there isnt a enough juice in the battery? thanks


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> I don't doubt it, but according to you we were gonna be buried by now. Poor LAB probably is rocking himself back and forth in the shower from the emotional rollercoaster


Ha Ha I am holding in there so far to tell you the truth, give it a few weeks and I might be getting that way. I have some other work we are trying to get done with so I am kind of glad that it is holding off. I would be happy if it starts up after the New Year!


----------



## UniqueTouch

nevermind he didnt take the tarp off the machine and had the exhaust and the whole rear covered. Got over there and it started right up and cleared some brush just to test it for a half hour. Amazing coulda been an expensive day


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I don't doubt it, but according to you we were gonna be buried by now. Poor LAB probably is rocking himself back and forth in the shower from the emotional rollercoaster


Well its not like a historic storm didnt happen last week.. it was just supressed to the south.. still an east coast storm and rhey will continue


----------



## iceyman

Were gona be fine this season.. it will get cold and it will snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Seeing the potential for a changeover Sunday night for this area, would love a Monday morning salt run please and thanks.


----------



## djt1029

Finished cleanups yesterday, I’ve got work for the next week but the pressures off now. It’s a good feeling. Would be nice to get a salt run or two in this week


----------



## V_Scapes

There was a WWA up for my area but it looks like they dropped it.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> There was a WWA up for my area but it looks like they dropped it.


Wet


----------



## V_Scapes

Reamins for Warren and Sussex till 9pm


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hopefully someone can at least get a salting in. Down here in western Monmouth it’s the same story as all of fall.....rain and wet, wet and rain and more of it raining and being wet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Bad icing in northern Sussex. More rain at the end of the week. Gotta start a drainage job Tuesday, should be a soupy mess.


----------



## Randall Ave

Could it have rained any more today. Getting a little sleet here


----------



## sota

almost wish it was snow.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Rain yesterday and today here as well.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> Rain yesterday and today here as well.


Salt trucks where on route 24 near the 287 exit close to Morristown.


----------



## Mike_C

Got a decent salt run in up here, not a full route but I'll take it.


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Got a decent salt run in up here, not a full route but I'll take it.


Where you located?


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> Where you located?


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Where you located?


Sites in Sussex, Morris and Warren counties. Basically the states snowbelt


----------



## iceyman

Cold being pushed back a week.. hopefully January comes in quick and cold


----------



## shawn_

It’s over


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Cold being pushed back a week.. hopefully January comes in quick and cold


Works for me, will be nice to enjoy Christmas and New Years. After that a few inches every week would be great


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Works for me, will be nice to enjoy Christmas and New Years. After that a few inches every week would be great


I can get behind that. We'll have cleanups and most landscape work finished by the end of the day Wednesday, looking forward to cutting down on payroll for a while. Best time of year


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> It's over


Fall is definitely almost over


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Sites in Sussex, Morris and Warren counties. Basically the states snowbelt


For some reason I thought you were from South Jersey.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I can get behind that. We'll have cleanups and most landscape work finished by the end of the day Wednesday, looking forward to cutting down on payroll for a while. Best time of year


Always love collecting fall invoice checks.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Looks like back to back snow events for N NJ, day before Christmas, light one and day after Christmas. A salter? and then a pusher? Possible.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Looks like back to back snow events for N NJ, day before Christmas, light one and day after Christmas. A salter? and then a pusher? Possible.


Yea both look light but euro has em nonetheless.. going into new year looks promising .. this ice cream man needs it


----------



## Petr51488

Who do you guys use for residential snow insurance?


----------



## V_Scapes

I use The Hartford for business liability and workmans comp and business auto


----------



## Randall Ave

Harlysville does my garage policy for the truck repair. I would have to look at the workmans comp and the road plowing policy.


----------



## Mr. Jon

Petr51488 said:


> Who do you guys use for residential snow insurance?


Duryea Agency saved me thousands when I switched from Farm Family. They have 3 offices in Blairstown, Glen Gardner, and Manahawkin, NJ. 908-537-2000 is the Glen Gardner office.


----------



## gman2310

Did you have farm family for snow plowing or did they get another insurance provider for you


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Guys i dont know if you have any suggestions but I purchased a skidsteer this year and was trying to find some work for it this winter. If anyone knows anyone that may be looking. I reached out to a few people and waiting to hear back to see, but in the mean time wanted to check out on here as well. Thanks appreciate it


----------



## Oakplow

Where are you located? I can pass on your name and number to the guy I sub for.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey Guys i dont know if you have any suggestions but I purchased a skidsteer this year and was trying to find some work for it this winter. If anyone knows anyone that may be looking. I reached out to a few people and waiting to hear back to see, but in the mean time wanted to check out on here as well. Thanks appreciate it


What area?


----------



## Mr. Jon

gman2310 said:


> Did you have farm family for snow plowing or did they get another insurance provider for you


I had Farm Family for liability, auto, & workers comp. My Farm Family agent got the snow insurance from another provider.
Now I have all of it with Duryea and save thousands.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey Guys i dont know if you have any suggestions but I purchased a skidsteer this year and was trying to find some work for it this winter. If anyone knows anyone that may be looking. I reached out to a few people and waiting to hear back to see, but in the mean time wanted to check out on here as well. Thanks appreciate it


Where are you out of?


----------



## gman2310

Mr. Jon said:


> I had Farm Family for liability, auto, & workers comp. My Farm Family agent got the snow insurance from another provider.
> Now I have all of it with Duryea and save thousands.


I may have to get a quote. I've had farm family for close to 14 years, maybe time to shop.


----------



## V_Scapes

Deluge tonight. Happy we wrapped everything up today, looks like a solid office day tomorrow!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Deluge tonight. Happy we wrapped everything up today, looks like a solid office day tomorrow!


Yup, supposed to be another flood night, and rain all day tomorrow. I would like to see either snow or have summer come back.


----------



## sota

on a brighter note, this foul weather means I've been able to get lots of work done on my garage remodel.


----------



## iceyman

Storm every 3 days.. imagine if we can lock some cold air in


----------



## Mike_C

Company Christmas party today so it can rain as much as it wants. No work would’ve been getting done anyway


----------



## UniqueTouch

Do any of you guys use brine? I've heard that it cuts down their salt consumption by 1/3. Wondering if that is true or myth. Was thinking about taking my old 300 gallon sealcoating tank that is clean which has agitation paddles inside for a mixing tank. Wondering if that would work. I was watching some videos on brine mixing tanks and they looked like they were more complicated than they needed to be but I don't know.


----------



## V_Scapes

Hoping to squeak out a salt run Monday morning


----------



## iceyman

Some homemade wings.. my buddy chopped off the sides of an 8' western to make a 5' plow for his dingo.. so i repurposed the ends..


----------



## Oakplow

Looks sweet. I need that on my plow. Weather app showing some signs of snow on the first. Anybody else seeing anything?


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Looks sweet. I need that on my plow. Weather app showing some signs of snow on the first. Anybody else seeing anything?


First should kickoff our winter.. gfs shows a cutter but most other models have a storm off the coast..by the 5th-10tg we should be in a pattern that could produce big things


----------



## Oakplow

Hoping the storm is off the coast on the first. Made new year plans in Philly that I dont want to cancel. After that let it snow.


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Hoping the storm is off the coast on the first. Made new year plans in Philly that I dont want to cancel. After that let it snow.


Well right now off the coast means we get snow.. you want it ots or a cutter lol.. i want snow


----------



## Oakplow

I want snow just on the second. My girlfriend is going to kill me if I have to cancel on our plans.


----------



## Randall Ave

Oakplow said:


> I want snow just on the second. My girlfriend is going to kill me if I have to cancel on our plans.


I remember those days, back in the 70s


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like alittle snot coming in tomorrow morning. Would love to sling some salt.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like alittle snot coming in tomorrow morning. Would love to sling some salt.


Nnj could see 1-2


----------



## Oakplow

Seems like just more rain in central Jersey. Grounds are swamped. One of the worst falls for cleanups in awhile. Glad I'm done.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Nnj could see 1-2


Eh 2" seems excessive. Not even an advisory out for us.


----------



## shawn_

Where is 1-2” in NNJ expected ?


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> Where is 1-2" in NNJ expected ?


Snowing here right now


----------



## V_Scapes

Just finished a salt run, merry Xmas to me!


----------



## djt1029

Nothing here other than a couple flakes mixed with some rain, not even salt run worthy.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Nothing here other than a couple flakes mixed with some rain, not even salt run worthy.


Way north had all cold surfaces covered nicely but all roads looked wet.. next storm chance is nye.. models have it now but 7 days away is well 7 days away


----------



## iceyman

Early NYE


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Where is 1-2" in NNJ expected ?


More in ny .. mostly on colder surfaces they got a nice covering.. up upstate nj had some snow


----------



## S_Marino87

Merry Christmas everyone, from the midnight tour in the heart of Newark...


----------



## UniqueTouch

S_Marino87 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, from the midnight tour in the heart of Newark...


Merry Christmas my friend be safe


----------



## iceyman

Merry Christmas.. now lets get some dam snow


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Merry Christmas.. now lets get some dam snow


55 and rain Friday:laugh:


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 55 and rain Friday:laugh:


Hopefully last cutter than were in business


----------



## J.Ricci

Merry Christmas, time to go fishing until people come over...high point of the day


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Merry Christmas, time to go fishing until people come over...high point of the day


What's running at the moment?


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> What's running at the moment?


Mostly just me from the family


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Mostly just me from the family


Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone is enjoying Christmas! Hope we get some snow when I return in two weeks from FL!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone is enjoying Christmas! Hope we get some snow when I return in two weeks from FL!


Euro has the dec 30/31 storm.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro has the dec 30/31 storm.


I did here something about that, I guess we will have to see what happens. Might have to come home, Mery Christmas!


----------



## Randall Ave

You stay on vaca. We will all wash n wax our trucks, break our plows. Then it has to snow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol ain’t that the truth


----------



## sota

just let me get back on the 30th, then we can get dumped on.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> You stay on vaca. We will all wash n wax our trucks, break our plows. Then it has to snow.


I plan on staying, no rush to come home. Merry Christams.


----------



## Mike_C

Merry Christmas gentlemen, and LAB


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Merry Christmas gentlemen, and LAB


Thank you!


----------



## iceyman

I hate the weather and the models used to predict them.. its a shame how terrible our medium to long range models are.. i mean in 2018 we cant predict the pattern 10 days out.. fugly.. still very early in the season just needed to vent lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Anything more than 5 days out you can take with a grain of salt as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anything more than 5 days out you can take with a grain of salt as far as I'm concerned.


Yep.. but certain models are designed to sniff out how the atmosphere is working.. not what the surface( clouds/rain/snow) is showing.. but even these models flip flop more than a benny at the beach.. good news is the new gfs still has a NyE storm while the old gfs has a supressed rainstorm.


----------



## iceyman

Sunday into night


----------



## iceyman

Ahhh the dreaded SE ridge will make this rain for most of us.. next chance jan 4-7 ish.. keep hope.. im buying a let it snow lawn ornament tmrw.. based on years past thats the missing ingredient lol


----------



## djt1029

I can live with January 4-7 range, 2-3 more days of work left and we're completely done until spring


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I can live with January 4-7 range, 2-3 more days of work left and we're completely done until spring


What ya got goin on?


----------



## Mike_C

I'm going down the shore tomorrow night and coming back Tuesday, put me on the no snow until after the 4th list


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> What ya got goin on?


Finishing up a paver job, little bit of tree work and have some drainage work also. Can not wait to have that done, billed, and start sleeping in


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Finishing up a paver job, little bit of tree work and have some drainage work also. Can not wait to have that done, billed, and start sleeping in


I hear ya. I retired last thursday, did some drainage and boulder wall work for a friend. Reminded me why I don't work in the winter, nothing gets easier.


----------



## Petr51488

How many of you guys have issues with customers paying ? And how do you deal with it? Out of about 200 accounts- I have one or two. I’m probably consisted lucky with having so few - but I can’t stand it when people owe money and string me along. I don’t do my invoices each month- usually do them 2 months at a time. I would have canned them- but they moved.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> How many of you guys have issues with customers paying ? And how do you deal with it? Out of about 200 accounts- I have one or two. I'm probably consisted lucky with having so few - but I can't stand it when people owe money and string me along. I don't do my invoices each month- usually do them 2 months at a time. I would have canned them- but they moved.


How much


----------



## Petr51488

Hundred bucks


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> How many of you guys have issues with customers paying ? And how do you deal with it? Out of about 200 accounts- I have one or two. I'm probably consisted lucky with having so few - but I can't stand it when people owe money and string me along. I don't do my invoices each month- usually do them 2 months at a time. I would have canned them- but they moved.


I have some slow payers but I also bill monthly. I would never bill every 2 months. Just think of how your utilities get billed...every month. Why should you be any different. For late payers I just charge and late and/or finance charge just like credit cards do.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya. I retired last thursday, did some drainage and boulder wall work for a friend. Reminded me why I don't work in the winter, nothing gets easier.


I'm with you, heaters and pop up tents can only do so much. I don't like it, but we do keep pretty busy in the winter here



Petr51488 said:


> Hundred bucks


Having any money on the street sucks, but at a few hundred bucks I'd consider myself lucky


----------



## V_Scapes

I try my hardest to invoice every 4 weeks no matter what. Not always easy but it gets every one into a groove. I had a rough year so I need to look into quick books and see who's behind. 
If you have someone who is behind substantially, small claims court is best. You probably won't get your full amount but it's worth inconveniencing them to get some money.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I'm with you, heaters and pop up tents can only do so much. I don't like it, but we do keep pretty busy in the winter here


Literally a tale of two states in one.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Having any money on the street sucks, but at a few hundred bucks I'd consider myself lucky


Add 2 zero's to that and I would still be happy with that number right now. Checks always come in REALLY slow this time of year


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Add 2 zero's to that and I would still be happy with that number right now. Checks always come in REALLY slow this time of year


It is a tough time of year to collect for us. I have a small group of good customers that are usually a billing cycle or two behind BUT they are always good for it. It's the ones that are three months behind with two new Mercedes in the driveway that piss me off.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> It is a tough time of year to collect for us. I have a small group of good customers that are usually a billing cycle or two behind BUT they are always good for it. It's the ones that are three months behind with two new Mercedes in the driveway that piss me off.


You guys add fees? A 30$ late charge that you can always take off helps them call you at least


----------



## Petr51488

Its so hard for me to do them every month. I hate doing them, the cost of stamps is less on me ( no I cant email the bills) and I also send a prepaid return envelope with my bills. Try my best to make it easy on them. Most are great- its the one or 2 that piss me off. And I feel like with late fees- they think of paying the lawn guy as bottom of the bills list- meaning hes the last to get paid- so charging them wont work. also- I would have to have the bills out by a certain day every month etc and theres just so much that can keep me from getting them done. That's why every 2 months works.

On a side note- anyone want to buy a walker or Kubota tractor? 10k on the walker 320 hours and 21,500 on the tractor 986 hours. has a heated cab, backhoe, and Kubota mower deck.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Its so hard for me to do them every month. I hate doing them, the cost of stamps is less on me ( no I cant email the bills) and I also send a prepaid return envelope with my bills. Try my best to make it easy on them. Most are great- its the one or 2 that piss me off. And I feel like with late fees- they think of paying the lawn guy as bottom of the bills list- meaning hes the last to get paid- so charging them wont work. also- I would have to have the bills out by a certain day every month etc and theres just so much that can keep me from getting them done. That's why every 2 months works.
> 
> On a side note- anyone want to buy a walker or Kubota tractor? 10k on the walker 320 hours and 21,500 on the tractor 986 hours. has a heated cab, backhoe, and Kubota mower deck.
> 
> View attachment 188062
> 
> 
> View attachment 188063
> 
> 
> View attachment 188064


How many horses on the kubota


----------



## Petr51488

26


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Add 2 zero's to that and I would still be happy with that number right now. Checks always come in REALLY slow this time of year


Add another to that and I would still be happy

We bill at the end of every month, 31+ days out gets a late fee. Once it's another month the girls in the office start calling


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Add another to that and I would still be happy
> 
> We bill at the end of every month, 31+ days out gets a late fee. Once it's another month the girls in the office start calling


You have to send a statement every month. Here when I finish the job, the invoice hits the mail. Statement at end of the month.


----------



## Mike_C

Each invoice that goes out has a past due balance on it and shows how far out it is, anyone who doesn't get an invoice but is past due gets a statement.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Look at that, it's raining again.


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> Look at that, it's raining again.


Its Friday, it has to rain.


----------



## UniqueTouch

When are we going to get some winter temps.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> When are we going to get some winter temps.


Well get there slowly


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Rain is he word of the day, not much has changed since mid July.

Rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## shawn_

How about some more rain to go with our rain


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> How about some more rain to go with our rain


Everybodys a comedian. This just plain sucks. I don't ever remember a time where all it has done is rain.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Everybodys a comedian. This just plain sucks. I don't ever remember a time where all it has done is rain.


There hasnt been a time like this ever.. the sick joke would be if we got really cold and went dry the whole time lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> There hasnt been a time like this ever.. the sick joke would be if we got really cold and went dry the whole time lol


Look at the bright side, you guys don't have to listen to me complaining about the no snow. Maybe I should stay in FL for the season.


----------



## Randall Ave

I've been in Newton outside the last two hours fixing a lift gate. I would like it a little dryer right now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Everybodys a comedian. This just plain sucks. I don't ever remember a time where all it has done is rain.


Same, after today's rainfall, NJ has experienced the most ever rainfall in one year.


----------



## V_Scapes

Two more chances of rain next week


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Two more chances of rain next week


Just shoot me.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Two more chances of rain next week


The 3/4 has marginal chance to snow


----------



## shawn_

Icy I can see it happening , all this moisture all year we finally get temps where snow is a possibility & bam no more moisture and dry cold spell. We do live in NJ dont forget


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icy I can see it happening , all this moisture all year we finally get temps where snow is a possibility & bam no more moisture and dry cold spell. We do live in NJ dont forget


I think were good


----------



## Randall Ave

45' outside and sunny. Anyone want to buy some snow plows?


----------



## HeatMiser

It would be great if it could get cold again...


----------



## shawn_

Bought 9’6” mvp, wideout xl & 2.5 yard tornado this season . Waiting patiently for a snow storm


----------



## sota

so, think peeps will have fire sales on gear this year?


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> It would be great if it could get cold again...


Couple weeks its gona flip


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> so, think peeps will have fire sales on gear this year?


We have 3 months left of the season.. last year march was our biggest month


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Bought 9'6" mvp, wideout xl & 2.5 yard tornado this season . Waiting patiently for a snow storm


Im 8k into new plows also lol


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Im 8k into new plows also lol


Yeah the spreader jumped up a bit this year just paid 7k for the spreader alone ....
It better snow real soon LOL


----------



## sota

"boss" dropped off the truck for me to wire the plow up... again. helps when i'm told which truck the wiring is from (actually, Jeep, 2 relay setup), and which truck it's going on (dodge ram, 4 relay setup.)


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> We have 3 months left of the season.. last year march was our biggest month


Really hoping that's not the case again this coming spring.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Really hoping that's not the case again this coming spring.


I would do alot of borderline things to have a torched march.. give us our 6 weeks of winter from. Jan 15 to feb 28 and im thrilled.. going on year 5 of march being a winter month


----------



## Randall Ave

Spitting some snow here now.


----------



## shawn_

Yup snowing here too.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Yup snowing here too.


Got like 6 flurries here.. next shot is 1/3-1/4.. mother nature has to feel bad for us at some point..


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Got like 6 flurries here.. next shot is 1/3-1/4.. mother nature has to feel bad for us at some point..


She's teasing us with a little skin.


----------



## sota

was reading an article about how wisconsin plow guys are losing their minds (and wallets) over lack of snow.

I just hope when we start getting it, it's not all at once. I really don't need to try and and deal with FEET of snow. Nor do I want to have to drive the "bosses" truck... the one I'm working on. His rigs are... well, let's just say "sketchy" is being kind.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> was reading an article about how wisconsin plow guys are losing their minds (and wallets) over lack of snow.
> 
> I just hope when we start getting it, it's not all at once. I really don't need to try and and deal with FEET of snow. Nor do I want to have to drive the "bosses" truck... the one I'm working on. His rigs are... well, let's just say "sketchy" is being kind.


----------



## Oakplow

Next chance looking like the 9th near me. Still far out but fingers crossed . Happy new years to everyone.


----------



## sota

@iceyman why the quote but no reply? or is my computer wigging out?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> @iceyman why the quote but no reply? or is my computer wigging out?


I was drinking last night lol


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Bought 9'6" mvp, wideout xl & 2.5 yard tornado this season . Waiting patiently for a snow storm


Same with me two new wideouts and a Tornado, I am still in FL at this point looks like I am staying. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> was reading an article about how wisconsin plow guys are losing their minds (and wallets) over lack of snow.
> 
> I just hope when we start getting it, it's not all at once. I really don't need to try and and deal with FEET of snow. Nor do I want to have to drive the "bosses" truck... the one I'm working on. His rigs are... well, let's just say "sketchy" is being kind.


We either get 4" or 14".. no easy 6-8 in storms .. we went like 3 years with no storm total between 5-10"


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Same with me two new wideouts and a Tornado, I am still in FL at this point looks like I am staying. Happy New Year to all!


Maybe we should all come down and hang with you, then it might snow.


----------



## shawn_

I am down for a Florida trip, I usually don’t like Florida because it’s to hot . But I’m betting this time of year it’s nice


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm not in a rush for any snow. I've got plenty of equipment and trucks that need service and maintenance. Not to mention I still haven't cleaned up the leaves at my house.


----------



## sota

"boss" Is going to be the death of me. I see no point in trying to make a custom harness for this thing.
"Just wire up a toggle switch for the plow lights." :angry:
I don't do things half-assed like that.

1999 Dodge Ram 1500 with a western unimount plow 9-pin. If I'm right i need wiring kit 63396. already have the power wire hookup. Shopping around I've found it for $300. Now to just convince him to do it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Actually if you don't have DRLs. For a truck that old, I would just wire in a toggle switch. Two of my trucks are like that.


----------



## shawn_

More rain here in MoCo


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> More rain here in MoCo


Raining here too, what a surprise. I can't believe people will stand in Times Square on a night like tonight.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Raining here too, what a surprise. I can't believe people will stand in Times Square on a night like tonight.


Last year it was 9*.. those people shouldve been thrown in a mental institution


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Maybe we should all come down and hang with you, then it might snow.


Come on down, drinks and dinner on me. Usally I am wishing we had snow all ready but kind of enjoying the few days off.


----------



## AG09

LAB INC said:


> Come on down, drinks and dinner on me. Usally I am wishing we had snow all ready but kind of enjoying the few days off.


If Im not mistaken you said the same thing last winter. Not sure if happened?


----------



## Randall Ave

Wifes at work till 7 tonight. Just sitting here with the mutt, watching old movies and listening to the #@$%& rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Come on down, drinks and dinner on me. Usally I am wishing we had snow all ready but kind of enjoying the few days off.


Who even are you??


----------



## Randall Ave

If he's buying, I'm in.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Actually if you don't have DRLs. For a truck that old, I would just wire in a toggle switch. Two of my trucks are like that.


You mean a toggle to turn on the plow headlights? what about parking lights?


----------



## sota

Just had dinner at Jose Tejas in Woodbridge. No wait.

also this rain... holy crap. If this were snow we'd be looking at 12"+


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> You mean a toggle to turn on the plow headlights? what about parking lights?


You do your taps and wire in the parking and turn signals. Run a fused power feed to a three throw three pole switch, then run those two wires out to the truck side plow harness. I was not paying all that money for something I can do in my sleep for about eight bucks,


----------



## sota

a'ight. first I should figure out why the marker lights are being weird.


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> If Im not mistaken you said the same thing last winter. Not sure if happened?


Let's plan it for this year, I guess I was busy end of the season and forgot about it.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Last year it was 9*.. those people shouldve been thrown in a mental institution


----------



## sota

so what's the rain total for the year.


----------



## prezek

Not too far south of some of you guys. Here is where we landed officially for the year. Unreal 30" above average.


----------



## Mike_C

Awful year for weather, but managed to salvage it for the most part. 2019 couldn’t be much less cooperative


----------



## V_Scapes

Possiblity of a salt run thursday morning here.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Possiblity of a salt run thursday morning here.


Where are you? I don't see much moisture in the state but I do see some right on the fringe freezing temps .


----------



## Randall Ave

That's w


V_Scapes said:


> Possiblity of a salt run thursday morning here.


Yes, channel 12 just said a possibility of slight snow up here. But I just caught the end of it.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> so what's the rain total for the year.





Randall Ave said:


> That's w
> 
> Yes, channel 12 just said a possibility of slight snow up here. But I just caught the end of it.


light precip with nnj at or right below freezing.. maybe a salt run if ya get lucky


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Where are you? I don't see much moisture in the state but I do see some right on the fringe freezing temps .


NW passaic


----------



## djt1029

Drainage work today and tomorrow just in time for more rain...I'm not sure on exact numbers, but I've definitely done at least twice, probably 3-4x as much drainage work as last season


----------



## sota

good to have a chance of pace. 

I spent the morning "testing" out my mobile-all-the-things plan to be able to use my bay for more involved repair work again. Then I lost my Jeep keys for about 4 hours.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> good to have a chance of pace.
> 
> I spent the morning "testing" out my mobile-all-the-things plan to be able to use my bay for more involved repair work again. Then I lost my Jeep keys for about 4 hours.


Lost my wallet last friday.. such a pita.. im almost positive it is somewhere i own but havent had luck..


----------



## sota

the thing that'd be the hardest for me to replace, that's in my wallet, would be my FID. comparatively my driver's license would be simple.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lost my wallet last friday.. such a pita.. im almost positive it is somewhere i own but havent had luck..


That sucks, it's happened to me, all of us. Mine was mailed to me. Everything was in it cept for the cash.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> the thing that'd be the hardest for me to replace, that's in my wallet, would be my FID. comparatively my driver's license would be simple.


Yea i only had 3 cards, license, and health card.. just annoying lol


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks, it's happened to me, all of us. Mine was mailed to me. Everything was in it cept for the cash.


Lol at least i dont put cash in my wallet.. it was a smaller one just for plastic


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lol at least i dont put cash in my wallet.. it was a smaller one just for plastic


I've been married for 28 years, I never have cash in my wallet any more.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I've been married for 28 years, I never have cash in my wallet any more.


I have a cash business.. always use cash or the government takes it


----------



## sota

just found the wiring fault with the running lights for the plow.
brown wire junction in the harness had broken, inside all the sheathing.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> just found the wiring fault with the running lights for the plow.
> brown wire junction in the harness had broken, inside all the sheathing.


And this kids is why we buy new equipment.


----------



## sota

choir, you're preaching to it.
I cut out the bad/corroded splice (really?? dry crip connection??) and soldered in a splice.


----------



## J.Ricci

Got my excavator stuck today, by the time the guys called me they had managed to get one track about 6" below mud level and the other one caught on a rock just below the surface...I think next year we'll just start work again on the 3rd and take the extra day. Something always goes wrong when I work January 2


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> And this kids is why we buy new equipment.


I think hes getting paid at least


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> And this kids is why we buy new equipment.


Exactly why.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> I think hes getting paid at least


Oh, I sent him a text last night, telling him he's gonna owe me big time.
His response was "I told you the plow sat out for a couple years!" :angry:
I at least keep a tarp over mine!
The money he's "saving" by having me rig up the plow headlights, he's going to pay me for fixing the faulty plow harness.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I have a cash business.. always use cash or the government takes it


No cash payments here, it's all check or CC. I've had guys stop in and need a eight dollar part. Give me a CC.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys wanted to let ya guys know this place has 64 bag pallets of ice melt 40lbs pound bags for only $50 each. If anyone is interested. I was going to grab a couple due to the price. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys wanted to let ya guys know this place has 64 bag pallets of ice melt 40lbs pound bags for only $50 each. If anyone is interested. I was going to grab a couple due to the price. If anyone is interested let me know.


What? Fifty dollars for a pallet?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> What? Fifty dollars for a pallet?


That can't be right.


----------



## sota

hell if it is, let me know and I'll bring the car trailer out for 2 pallets.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys wanted to let ya guys know this place has 64 bag pallets of ice melt 40lbs pound bags for only $50 each. If anyone is interested. I was going to grab a couple due to the price. If anyone is interested let me know.


So its $.78 a bag???? Ill hook my trailer up in 20 minutes if thats true


----------



## Oakplow

Where is this?


----------



## shawn_

500 or 50?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What? Fifty dollars for a pallet?


If it is, I'll take a few hundred pallets. Where do I sign up


----------



## UniqueTouch

Go on Facebook classifieds and type on blizzard ice melt. Just leave me one please lol


----------



## iceyman

Pattern looks to change in the next 10 days with a storm around that period.. fingers crossed


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Pattern looks to change in the next 10 days with a storm around that period.. fingers crossed


We've heard that before, eventually it has to be true though


----------



## shawn_

This time instead of looking forward to this news , I will call it fake news & say Winter is over . Maybe then we will get something


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Pattern looks to change in the next 10 days with a storm around that period.. fingers crossed


But how much rain are we getting tonight.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> We've heard that before, eventually it has to be true though


Its jan 4th.. gota love the internet claiming winter is over.. this pattern was predicted months ago just took a little longer to finally come around.. instead of being 15-20 days away we are now seeing it day 10 on the models and it should get better with each week that follows.. absurd euro 45 day snow map came out last night.. obviously taken with a grain of salt but it just shows our pattern is finally setting up.


----------



## shawn_

It’s coming and when it comes , NJ weather will be able to use the word KABOOM 3x this season I feel
It


----------



## Petr51488

I’m enjoying the warmer weather. I’m actually able to do stuff outside without going numb after 20 minutes.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its jan 4th.. gota love the internet claiming winter is over.. this pattern was predicted months ago just took a little longer to finally come around.. instead of being 15-20 days away we are now seeing it day 10 on the models and it should get better with each week that follows.. absurd euro 45 day snow map came out last night.. obviously taken with a grain of salt but it just shows our pattern is finally setting up.


Plus you guys have not had to listen to me complaining yet.


----------



## sota




----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


>


Yes, in March.


----------



## sota

oh look, it's raining. again. still.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> oh look, it's raining. again. still.


Well it's Saturday, it's raining. Nothing out of the ordinary for Jersey.


----------



## Indycorp

I think I am going to head over to my shop and wax my plows, they look lonely. I've never seen so many rainy weekends in my life. Global warming, climate change, whatever...this rots.


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## iceyman

You will start hearing chirps about 1/13


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> You will start hearing chirps about 1/13


Chirps, like spring birds?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Chirps, like spring birds?


Lol opposite of spring birds.. gfs comes out at 1030 so well see if it holds.. it will be cold sunday like Teens cold


----------



## J.Ricci

Beautiful day to lay pavers...glad I'm not out there


----------



## shawn_

Weather boy said pattern moving in is opposite of snow weather


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> Weather boy said pattern moving in is opposite of snow weather


That's funny...mostly all other forecasters are saying the opposite


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Weather boy said pattern moving in is opposite of snow weather


Who?


----------



## iceyman

Sunday gfs


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Weather boy said pattern moving in is opposite of snow weather


Not a clue he has then


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Weatherboy is a fb/twitter guy that is suing another fb/twitter guy.

https://www.facebook.com/theWeather...her-nj-severe-weather-njth/10156183769910122/

http://www.weathernj.com/weatherboy-lawsuit-update/


----------



## sota

k1768 said:


> Weatherboy is a fb/twitter guy that is suing another fb/twitter guy.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/theWeather...her-nj-severe-weather-njth/10156183769910122/
> 
> http://www.weathernj.com/weatherboy-lawsuit-update/


that made my brain hurt, and it wasn't even much reading.


----------



## shawn_

Weather boy, is suing Nj weather ? Huh that should be interesting. 

Icy I like that model hopefully that rain keeps pushing out east!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Lawsuit started years ago. I think JC is counter-suing also. If you believe JC, all of the redacted stuff is due to WB, if it was up to JC everything would be public.


----------



## truckie80

Personally they both seem like jerks to me.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Beautiful day to lay pavers...glad I'm not out there


Do you southern guys ever stop?


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Sunday gfs
> 
> View attachment 188423


Works for me, would be nice to re-open the season with an easy 2-4


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Weather boy, is suing Nj weather ? Huh that should be interesting.
> 
> Icy I like that model hopefully that rain keeps pushing out east!


I dont look at any social media weather.. most of them are all about clicks and likes


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Sunday gfs
> 
> View attachment 188423


Still a ways out but also seeing it could be a miss?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Still a ways out but also seeing it could be a miss?


Could be north south or on top of us .. well find out in the coming days and pray its not supressed like 12/9


----------



## Oakplow

What are you seeing for tonight in our area Icey? Possible salting event?


----------



## Randall Ave

I just looked at the map, a little bit o something is heading our way. It has to do something, I have a 53 foot trailer with collapsing landing gear at a warehouse, so it is sure to do something.


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> What are you seeing for tonight in our area Icey? Possible salting event?


Squall line coming in then maybe north of 287 but could be 78 gets something


----------



## Oakplow

Freezing rain coming down right now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Possible freezing rain after midnight here until about 6am but temps are supposed to climb.


----------



## sota

Report from a south jersey bud said sleet came and was gone quickly.
Wife reported hearing but not seeing sleet on her drive home a few minutes ago.
Just stepped outside my kid's TKD class here in Warren... nothing happening as of right now.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Maybe I will be at just a salt run Sunday according to the last chart posted on here.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Maybe I will be at just a salt run Sunday according to the last chart posted on here.


Longggggg way away


----------



## sota

i'm just waiting to see if they delay school tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> i'm just waiting to see if they delay school tomorrow.


Why, is the mean teacher threatening a test?


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Do you southern guys ever stop?


Aside from Christmas & New Years we haven't stopped yet


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> i'm just waiting to see if they delay school tomorrow.


I'm sure it's more than likely for schools here.


----------



## Dondo

Butler called a 90 minuet delay


----------



## iceyman

Dondo said:


> Butler called a 90 minuet delay


:waving:


----------



## Randall Ave

Wife said some ice, snow on the windshield.


----------



## Mike_C

Routes done, site checks in progress. I’d take one of these a week


----------



## sota

deck has a coating of sleet/ice, but that's it. roads look wet but that's it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Routes done, site checks in progress. I'd take one of these a week


Me too, so damn easy. Schools delayed here also.


----------



## iceyman

Yesterday models looked great.. last night south.. lets see what today brings..


----------



## 512high

Lets see what sunday brings, maybe to south for me, good for you? I say we start to repeat 2015,after Jan-20 or so, maybe a few events before that time frame, but things look good as we go forward(lets hope)..


----------



## iceyman

512high said:


> Lets see what sunday brings, maybe to south for me, good for you? I say we start to repeat 2015,after Jan-20 or so, maybe a few events before that time frame, but things look good as we go forward(lets hope)..


End jan into feb should be good.. would be nice to start this weekend .. weve been snowless since mid November


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> End jan into feb should be good.. would be nice to start this weekend .. weve been snowless since mid November


At one point December looked good and so did early January. We'll see how it plays out. Eventually it'll snow, could be next week could be 6 storms in March and April. We'll see


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Me too, so damn easy. Schools delayed here also.


Sign me up. Ran through everywhere in a couple hours by myself


----------



## V_Scapes

Keep sending me salt events and I'll be a happy camper. Salted three times so far and haven't even hooked up a plow, not mad about it.


----------



## 512high

I have 26F, located 38 miles north of boston, salt event, last plow events here, November(s storms) we had chances in December, just bad luck, when next model runs spit out, hopefully Sunday is something, optimistic after Jan . 20 or so.....things "seem" long range lining up, we shall see(lol running out of crap to do in the shop..)


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> At one point December looked good and so did early January. We'll see how it plays out. Eventually it'll snow, could be next week could be 6 storms in March and April. We'll see


Yea but its day 9 and 10 on models that look good not day 15-20.. its around the corner and could start sat night


----------



## 512high

You know ur stuff iceyman ,ECMWF looking good in the future.......


----------



## iceyman

512high said:


> You know ur stuff iceyman ,ECMWF looking good in the future.......


I just follow people that explain what's happening good or bad.. not these guys on fb or twitter just looking for clicks and likes.. 90% of these "meteorologists" are crap


----------



## iceyman

Euro looks alot better for this weekend than it did last night and going thru the end of January we should lock in to our winter pattern.


----------



## iceyman

Brrrrrrrrrrrr.. jan 23rd


----------



## 512high

Thats the one! Boy if things line up right.....hope to remake January / February -2015!!


----------



## J.Ricci

Seems like it's been forever since a south Jersey special, maybe that'll change this weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

Possible rumble of thunder tonight, tornadoes out in Ohio..this weather is wack.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> Seems like it's been forever since a south Jersey special, maybe that'll change this weekend


You can have it lol it's on me


----------



## V_Scapes

Heavy rain and storms blowing up on radar right over NJ border currently


----------



## iceyman

Just got poured on


----------



## iceyman

New gfs(next month replaces current gfs)
Current gfs


----------



## shawn_

What does Sunday look like?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> What does Sunday look like?


not great.. im really only hoping for a couple inches any thing more and youll be disappointed


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> not great.. im really only hoping for a couple inches any thing more and youll be disappointed


At this point I'll be happy to hook the plows up and load the salters with salt & get a salting event lol


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> At this point I'll be happy to hook the plows up and load the salters with salt & get a salting event lol


Looking slim.. another MA event it looks like


----------



## iceyman

Good news is gfs shows storm after storm winding up on the coast.. once the Pacific becomes more favorable we can start rocking


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Good news is gfs shows storm after storm winding up on the coast.. once the Pacific becomes more favorable we can start rocking


Not sure if any of you guys can remember but 23 years ago we were digging out of the Blizzard of 1996, today would of been the day after. Crazy storm I was only 13 but I can remember working with my father.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Not sure if any of you guys can remember but 23 years ago we were digging out of the Blizzard of 1996, today would of been the day after. Crazy storm I was only 13 but I can remember working with my father.


Was amazing.. i was 11 .. remember playing snow football in the streets and we lived on a busy road.


----------



## iceyman

Euro gives us a nice overrunning event with light snow that woukd accumulate due to cold temps.. lets hope it gmhas a clue


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Was amazing.. i was 11 .. remember playing snow football in the streets and we lived on a busy road.


It was crazy, I can remember my father had a brand new 1996 Ram 2500 with a Fisher plow and the cummings. most of our trucks had been stuck, we where doing driveways with a backhoe. that was the good old days.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Was amazing.. i was 11 .. remember playing snow football in the streets and we lived on a busy road.


Hmm, I was 37 then. Had an old Jeep with a 6 ft Fisher. Fun times.


----------



## sota

I don't even remember what I did yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> I don't even remember what I did yesterday.


Kids


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Euro gives us a nice overrunning event with light snow that woukd accumulate due to cold temps.. lets hope it gmhas a clue


Looking like a general 2-3 for everyone.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looking like a general 2-3 for everyone.


Or 0 lol too early to tell


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Or 0 lol too early to tell


My plow is on now, should I take it off? Mabey that will help.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Winter '14-'15 I didn't get first push in until 1/24; ended up billing 97.25 hours between then and end of March. I'm not throwing in the towel on this season just yet.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Or 0 lol too early to tell


I'm good with that too


----------



## Randall Ave

At least we had a day with no rain.


----------



## Mike_C

Just want to get a good read on whats going on so I know if I can go away for the weekend or not, already broke the news to the wife and kids so I can only look good from here if things change


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Just want to get a good read on whats going on so I know if I can go away for the weekend or not, already broke the news to the wife and kids so I can only look good from here if things change


Ur from way north right?


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Winter '14-'15 I didn't get first push in until 1/24; ended up billing 97.25 hours between then and end of March. I'm not throwing in the towel on this season just yet.


Were just gettn started..


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> Euro gives us a nice overrunning event with light snow that woukd accumulate due to cold temps.. lets hope it gmhas a clue


The peeps at 33and are all over the place on this one.


----------



## J.Ricci

Broke 2 fingers last night on my controller hand so it'll more than likely be plowable now. You're welcome?


----------



## sota

how the hell????


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Broke 2 fingers last night on my controller hand so it'll more than likely be plowable now. You're welcome?


Ouch. Appreciate the sacrifice though haha


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> how the hell????


My buddy bought a piano for his kid and apparently it had less than 2 fingers worth of clearance in the door. It wouldn't have been as bad if his moron friend who was helping didn't think just pushing it with no warning would be a great idea


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> The peeps at 33and are all over the place on this one.


So are the models lol


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Broke 2 fingers last night on my controller hand so it'll more than likely be plowable now. You're welcome?


Oh crap, that sucks.


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> My buddy bought a piano for his kid and apparently it had less than 2 fingers worth of clearance in the door. It wouldn't have been as bad if his moron friend who was helping didn't think just pushing it with no warning would be a great idea


I hope you promptly pimp slapped said "friend" with your good hand.


----------



## iceyman

Our snow sunday depends on how much the confluence pressing from the north screws us.. gfs says it does while cmc says snow spreads further north


----------



## shawn_

Which of them turds are more accurate?

Anywho I’m routing for the top turd


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Which of them turds are more accurate?
> 
> Anywho I'm routing for the top turd


They both suck lol


----------



## 512high

Tides WILL change after the 19th or so(hoping will great confidence)....patience


----------



## iceyman

512high said:


> Tides WILL change after the 19th or so(hoping will great confidence)....patience


Yes they will.. things already changing.. hopefully next weekend is the first real storm


----------



## Randall Ave

101.5 this morning, you southern guys should get something. He said possibly up to 6". Us Yankees ain't getting squat.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> 101.5 this morning, you southern guys should get something. He said possibly up to 6". Us Yankees ain't getting squat.


Southern as in kawasaki.. us Monmouth guys might be one county too far north


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Southern as in kawasaki.. us Monmouth guys might be one county too far north


The cutoff is that far south? Can't decide if I need to go into full prep mode.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> The cutoff is that far south? Can't decide if I need to go into full prep mode.


It looks like light snow which may accumulate an inch or so but idk how much precip will actually fall. Doesnt look like much.. storm is healthy until it hits us than precip field gets squashed.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs


----------



## Kevin_NJ

10 days away


----------



## sota

did what I hope is the final cleanup/org work needed in the garage, to be able to pull the jeep in with the plow on, backwards. probably will mount up tomorrow to test/practice.


----------



## sota

Wind right now is outstanding. Sitting out front of my kids school, and the Jeep is rocking so much I feel like playing a Stevie Ray Vaughan track!


----------



## Randall Ave

I took the plow off today, that might help. I was at the one trucking terminal today. The law company was there today in this cold/wing doing a clean up, I guess. The workers didn't look like they were enjoying it.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Gfs
> 
> View attachment 188526


By the looks of that..salt run at best.


----------



## Randall Ave

We need a good two footer


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> We need a good two footer


I second that my friend!


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> We need a good two footer


No thanks.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We need a good two footer


Next weekend


----------



## sota

can we get it spread out over 12 hours or more of total snowfall time? bring it down too fast and I'll be <censored>


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> can we get it spread out over 12 hours or more of total snowfall time? bring it down too fast and I'll be <censored>


I am with ya 100% lol snow moving big storm!


----------



## Indycorp

LAB INC said:


> Not sure if any of you guys can remember but 23 years ago we were digging out of the Blizzard of 1996, today would of been the day after. Crazy storm I was only 13 but I can remember working with my father.


I was 24 during that storm. I plowed for 74 hours straight. Made out very well that year.


----------



## Randall Ave

Indycorp said:


> I was 24 during that storm. I plowed for 74 hours straight. Made out very well that year.


WE need that to hit us again!!!!


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> WE need that to hit us again!!!!


As much as i want a 2' er i kinda dont.. having operators in machines for that long scares me.. i need the money tho so bring it


----------



## Kevin_NJ

10 days away


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> 10 days away


This time it looks real


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> This time it looks real


Latest update on the storm? Most likely nothing in MoCo? And def nothing up north right. From everything I've read and seen it looks like the stays the same . But I just seen a new model looking like it tracked more toward MoCo a little.


----------



## 512high

agreed, that just a few runs.....later tonight model runs might have us to a sleet fest..., then tommorow as a blizzard, lets see if we can hold a solution for a few days.....


----------



## LAB INC

Indycorp said:


> I was 24 during that storm. I plowed for 74 hours straight. Made out very well that year.


It was crazy, even at the age of 13 I can remember my father made out well. Any of you older guys what was the going rate back then on new plows. If I can recall I think my father paid around $2,800.00 for a new Fisher.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

shawn_ said:


> Latest update on the storm? Most likely nothing in MoCo? And def nothing up north right. From everything I've read and seen it looks like the stays the same . But I just seen a new model looking like it tracked more toward MoCo a little.


Euro (and maybe another) shifted it a hair North. I don't think Monmouth/Mercer/Top-half of Ocean will get a pushable event. Salt run for sure.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> This time it looks real


Not the first time it looked good and failed. Still holding out hope, but having a hard time feeling positive. I really thought this weekend was going to be a slam dunk up until a couple of days ago.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Not the first time it looked good and failed. Still holding out hope, but having a hard time feeling positive. I really thought this weekend was going to be a slam dunk up until a couple of days ago.


But the pattern on the models have moved up in time and is already changing from the last month


----------



## iceyman

The key is dont look at individual storms on the 10 day models but the atmosphere as a whole and why it could finally gives us a decent to big storm


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Believe me, I want snow. I've got a pending motorcycle trip this summer that won't happen if I don't get in enough hours.

Time will tell.....


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> It was crazy, even at the age of 13 I can remember my father made out well. Any of you older guys what was the going rate back then on new plows. If I can recall I think my father paid around $2,800.00 for a new Fisher.


I bought my first new plow the next year. 8.5 western. I think it was 2680.00 out the door. And I still have it.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I bought my first new plow the next year. 8.5 western. I think it was 2680.00 out the door. And I still have it.


I had a feeling I was close with that price. Prices where a lot better back then.


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 doesn't even have me in a snow map, can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> News12 doesn't even have me in a snow map, can't remember the last time that happened.


They sprayed that crap on Rt 46 by me. I guess they have to justify their existence, cause we ain't getting nothing up here.


----------



## rizzoa13

We've had brine on top of brine down in Atlantic county for the last few days... The parkway had it up to 105 also (thats as far north as I went).


----------



## HarryTHook

Heavy brine suburbs here (Montgomery north of Philly). Weather weenies still unsure, but I am headed to the shop this morning and mounting the plow and spreader. I think its gonna be a plow event 2 to 4 inches


----------



## iceyman

Im gona hook up today .. Monmouth is the farthest north that has a chance for any accumulation and that is still slim.. hoping for that last second 50 mile push north


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Really? I've been going back and forth. Was planning to hook up today as of last night. Looked this morning and said no need. See how it looks late this afternoon I guess.


----------



## Oakplow

I am unsure about Mercer county. I'm hooked up but maybe only salting? We will see I guess


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm not putting mine on, I do not think we are getting anything up here.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not putting mine on, I do not think we are getting anything up here.


Yea no reason.. new nws map


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea no reason.. new nws map
> 
> View attachment 188580


What's your long range best guess at?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

@iceyman did Isotherm over at 33 just say mount up? 
Either way I figure I'll load up my ballast today.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm not even gonna bother loading the salter.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> @iceyman did Isotherm over at 33 just say mount up?
> Either way I figure I'll load up my ballast today.


Must be talking about next week.. was just at skating lessons with my kid


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What's your long range best guess at?


We start winter next week


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Must be talking about next week.. was just at skating lessons with my kid


I don't think so, it was in this weekend's thread.

Ballast loaded up. Blade still off for now.


----------



## Oakplow

Apartment complex next to my commerical account pre treated already.


----------



## iceyman

My hoa was pretreated


k1768 said:


> I don't think so, it was in this weekend's thread.
> 
> Ballast loaded up. Blade still off for now.


i see what he said now.. basically Monmouth south is where we could see something.. we need that bump north at the last minute tho to accomplish anything.. snow totals have gone up for the south today so maybe well get lucky.. an inch in this cold will not melt so we will run a full plow if thats what we get


----------



## Kevin_NJ

If it rains next weekend I may lose it.


----------



## sota

k1768 said:


> If it rains next weekend I may lose it.


Now I have that Eminem song in my head. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

While I'm slightly saddened I know who that is, I'm proud I have no idea what song you're talking about.


----------



## HarryTHook

k1768 said:


> @iceyman did Isotherm over at 33 just say mount up?
> Either way I figure I'll load up my ballast today.


Another little bump up, wx guys calling for more with accumulation up to North Jersey. Real time mapping still shows it south of us here in Philly. 
Ambient temp 32F, road temp 34F measured with non contact pyrometer. Bit warm… Lets see


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> Now I have that Eminem song in my head. Thanks!


Huh?? These guys.


----------



## Randall Ave

HarryTHook said:


> Another little bump up, wx guys calling for more with accumulation up to North Jersey. Real time mapping still shows it south of us here in Philly.
> Ambient temp 32F, road temp 34F measured with non contact pyrometer. Bit warm… Lets see


Its 26 here right now. Bout perfect for snow. But it ain't coming up by rt.80/206. And my plows behind the shop.


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> Another little bump up, wx guys calling for more with accumulation up to North Jersey. Real time mapping still shows it south of us here in Philly.
> Ambient temp 32F, road temp 34F measured with non contact pyrometer. Bit warm… Lets see


Will they say they busted after its over or act like it never happened.. real question


----------



## sota




----------



## Mr Efficiency

Light dusting here in Northern NJ now with more light snow falling before it ends soon. 
Not even enough to lay down some melt.


----------



## shawn_

Got a salt run in today


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Got a salt run in today


Light dusting, salt run 07924 and 07931. I was kind of shocked to see it,it had looked like we would not be getting any.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was up at 3, we had nothing, at a light dusting. The town and state pummeled it with salt.


----------



## djt1029

Not a flake here didn’t even set my alarm for this one


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I did go and lay down a little ice melt and I didn't do this one.

Damned-if-you-do damned-if-you-don't
Customer Tex to me.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I did go and lay down a little ice melt and I didn't do this one.
> 
> Damned-if-you-do damned-if-you-don't
> Customer Tex to me.
> View attachment 188634


ArntAr you in morris county? I'm out servicing trailers. Mostly blue sky


----------



## iceyman

Next weekend could be wild


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Next weekend could be wild


We can only hope


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Could be. Could also be rain. Or ice. Or nothing.
Time will tell...


----------



## 512high

iceyman said:


> Next weekend could be wild


*If those runs continue to be in agreement till Wednesday , then I'm ready to lock it in, gosh I would be happy with 4-8" at this point, just please no more RAIN


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> Could be. Could also be rain. Or ice. Or nothing.
> Time will tell...


Right now it's a blind date. Who knows.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Could be. Could also be rain. Or ice. Or nothing.
> Time will tell...


Im feeling good things coming. monmouth and south has a chance to mix with more towards the south but im getting pumped


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Im feeling good things coming. monmouth and south has a chance to mix with more towards the south but im getting pumped


I'm trying to stay reserved. Iso seems less enthused about the 20th. Too much against it, things have to line up just right. Still seems think better things are still to come.

We'll see.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> I'm trying to stay reserved. Iso seems less enthused about the 20th. Too much against it, things have to line up just right. Still seems think better things are still to come.
> 
> We'll see.


Chance for a couple inches Thursday night also.. iso is very reserved most of the time .. very smart guy tho


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Next weekend could be wild


Let's hope so!


----------



## sota

I have to tear into the wife's call all this week, so if things want to get froggy on the weekend, I'd be ok with that. Just PLEASE no 20" in 2 hours types of things, OK? and could it also start snowing AFTER the friday rush hour? Really don't want a repeat of roads clogged with morons like last time.


----------



## sota

NJ drivers in a rush hour snow storm...


----------



## Petr51488

I think I’m the only one- but I don’t want a huge snow storm. Creates nothing but stress and problems. I’d be happy with the same thing we got this weekend ( nothing) or a 1-3”. It’s greaf being able to get stuff done


----------



## sota

@Peter51488 you're not the only one, trust me.


----------



## djt1029

I’d take smaller storms over big ones any day


----------



## iceyman

5” is a perfect storm.. on the model train the euro has switch to rain for sunday.. well what the 12z suite brings


----------



## Mike_C

I like the smaller ones too, that said up to a foot I don't consider that big of a deal either...


----------



## V_Scapes

Three different scenarios for the weekend again, should be interesting to see what track it takes.

I've got plane tickets to Florida Feb 5-12. Would be a miracle if Im able to leave.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Three different scenarios for the weekend again, should be interesting to see what track it takes.
> 
> I've got plane tickets to Florida Feb 5-12. Would be a miracle if Im able to leave.


Our winters do seem to start later each year.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> ArntAr you in morris county? I'm out servicing trailers. Mostly blue sky


Yup, close to you. Was at 1,100' on North side if hill facing nose bleed driveway.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Next weekend could be wild


Flash freeze looks likely right aftet 2" of precip in N NJ.
Not good.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Flash freeze looks likely right aftet 2" of precip in N NJ.
> Not good.


Alot still on the table but 1-3 than rain than backend snow with frigid temps is baddddd


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Our winters do seem to start later each year.


Short memory.. last December was moneyy


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Short memory.. last December was moneyy


I'm old, don't remember yesterday. But I remember that red head from the late 70's.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm old, don't remember yesterday. But I remember that red head from the late 70's.


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

@iceyman so now we're 14-15 days away; is that what I'm reading over at 33?
I'm still trying to play catch-up over there.

Edit: 2 weeks away for SE of I-95 in NJ at least.


----------



## V_Scapes

I've never seen so much snow equipment for sale in my life.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Already? Seems short-sighted to me. Or desperate from no profit margins/reserves.


----------



## Randall Ave

I've go two Unimounts I am going to sell. Two trucks, four plows. But since I hate myself. I am going to look at a 1994 chevy tomorrow. With a 6.2 diesel, 53,000 miles, and she don't even run.


----------



## V_Scapes

Who's watching the devil's game?


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> @iceyman so now we're 14-15 days away; is that what I'm reading over at 33?
> I'm still trying to play catch-up over there.
> 
> Edit: 2 weeks away for SE of I-95 in NJ at least.


We have 2 storms in the next 11 days.. who knows what each will do.. also a chsnce for 1-3 on thurs night.. you have to know who to take seriously over there.. too many cliff jumpers


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Sure, but most of the maps being posted show most precip NW of 95. And/or the R/S line near/along 95. They've said you can't look at the R/S line this far out, but not how far out you can pay attention to it. 

We'll see....


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Sure, but most of the maps being posted show most precip NW of 95. And/or the R/S line near/along 95. They've said you can't look at the R/S line this far out, but not how far out you can pay attention to it.
> 
> We'll see....


A 100 mile jump either way by the low can change us to almost all snow or 50s and rain.. too early to look at r/sn lines


----------



## Randall Ave

Every job I have is will not fit in the shop. Hopefully nothen till Thursday night. News 12 this morning showed the line above 78. Still to early to tell.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Sure, but most of the maps being posted show most precip NW of 95. And/or the R/S line near/along 95. They've said you can't look at the R/S line this far out, but not how far out you can pay attention to it.
> 
> We'll see....


Thursday night seems like a hit for my area.

As for the weekend, still a ways out, nobody knows.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Who's watching the devil's game?


What the hell is happening in this game


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> What the hell is happening in this game


Umm.. we're scoring.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Umm.. we're scoring.


So are they lol


----------



## V_Scapes

I've got tickets for me and 7 friends for the rangers game...I swear to God if it snows that day..


----------



## djt1029

Crazy game, just got home from it. Rangers game is the one I've been most paranoid about snow for all season along with Kovalchuck's return the next week


----------



## iceyman

Latest UKIE on board .. great to see


----------



## sota

sounds like I need to bust my butt on the wife's car even more tomorrow, so I can get it out of my bay. Can't pull the jeep into hers with the plow on it... I don't think.


----------



## iceyman

Ukie holds strong today.. lets hope euro comes back to us


----------



## V_Scapes

According to Lee Goldberg's forecast front end thump of snow then all of us change to rain then quick hit of snow on the back end. Looks like upstate NY gets crushed.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> According to Lee Goldberg's forecast front end thump of snow then all of us change to rain then quick hit of snow on the back end. Looks like upstate NY gets crushed.


Yep, just watched it myself. Looks like turning over to rain the first storm.


----------



## sota

So those of us on the 78 corridor aren't going to see much.


----------



## V_Scapes

Southern and central areas little snow or just rain Thursday night. All snow for northern sections 1-3.


----------



## djt1029

Mostly rain this weekend seems more annoying than anything


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Mostly rain this weekend seems more annoying than anything


Better than getting buried as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Better than getting buried as far as I'm concerned.


I am always late to the party, so are we back to a rain event for the weekend, as usual.


----------



## sota

someone just tell me if I have to mount up the plow or not.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Better than getting buried as far as I'm concerned.


I'm with you


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I am always late to the party, so are we back to a rain event for the weekend, as usual.


Depends, at the moment northern counties will be plowing. Southern sections will see more rain, subject to change.



sota said:


> someone just tell me if I have to mount up the plow or not.


Where are you


----------



## sota

rt.78 exit 43


----------



## Oakplow

How is Mercer county area? I am seeing lots of change overs.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> rt.78 exit 43


I guess it was too much work to type a town name.


----------



## Randall Ave

He must be over by Scotch Plains. That area.


----------



## iceyman

Guys were talking about a storm 5 days away .. nothing is close to set in stone.


----------



## iceyman

When the ukie is on ur side you have to take it serious.


----------



## HarryTHook

WPC Probabilities has anything way north of us in Philly area. For Friday, and it's way too soon to call. And all the weather dudes have snow boners right now so it's a good sign. I think by Thursday we should have good maps and models so it's sit and wait. Rest assured, a lot of stuff is coming, just don't like the temp forcast.....


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea temps look warm in general through the weekend aside from Sunday night.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> I guess it was too much work to type a town name.


If I tell you "berkeley heights" it won't put you in the right place.
I am literally on the border of multiple towns and multiple counties, to the point that even the police have no clue half the time.
so my choice to list the specific exit off of rt78 is more accurate.
hell the weather is even frequently totally different a mere 1000 ft from my front door.


----------



## iceyman

One run trend on gfs..


----------



## shawn_

That’s a lot of rain


----------



## Randall Ave

For Sunday, channel 12 showed freezing rain, then temps dropping to 6'. There will not be a door not frozen shut Monday morning.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> One run trend on gfs..
> 
> View attachment 188743


My weather app was saying 5-8 inches Saturday night, did you see this in any spot?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> My weather app was saying 5-8 inches Saturday night, did you see this in any spot?


Dont torture yourself with what apps say


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> My weather app was saying 5-8 inches Saturday night, did you see this in any spot?


Lets see if the 12z models keep trending south.. 100 miles and we are all snow.. or only a brief changeover.. areas that get alot of rain will be completely screwed.. the cold pouring in after the storm is real


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Lets see if the 12z models keep trending south.. 100 miles and we are all snow.. or only a brief changeover.. areas that get alot of rain will be completely screwed.. the cold pouring in after the storm is real


Yes it's going to get very cold.


----------



## Randall Ave

I just looked at the weather channel, Sat night 5-8 inches of snow/ice. Sunday night minus 2 degrees. I ordered four cases of fuel conditioner yesterday.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I just looked at the weather channel, Sat night 5-8 inches of snow/ice. Sunday night minus 2 degrees. I ordered four cases of fuel conditioner yesterday.


Everyone should have a good handle on it by tomorrow. Epawa had a good video this morning laying out details.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Everyone should have a good handle on it by tomorrow. Epawa had a good video this morning laying out details.


Our storm comes on land tmrw so it will be sampled better


----------



## iceyman

Right now euro shows 3-5 nnj than 1.2 ice than 2-4.. disaster


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Right now euro shows 3-5 nnj than 1.2 ice than 2-4.. disaster


I no I'm very tired, long week. But ya lost me. Is this for Saturday night?


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks nasty for you guys up north with the ice. Hoping to salt here at least


----------



## shawn_

Yes that’s saturday night


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Right now euro shows 3-5 nnj than 1.2 ice than 2-4.. disaster


Really, could this be correct?


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 188762
> 
> 
> Really, could this be correct?


Yes it could very well happen.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 188762
> 
> 
> Really, could this be correct?


Latest nam has helluva ice storm instead of all that snow.. very finicky storm .. literally 10 mile difference in warming can mean snow and heavy ice .. gona be wild somehwere .. i think any accumulations will be north of driscoll to start but well see when and where the storm tracks..


----------



## Petr51488

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 188762
> 
> 
> Really, could this be correct?


I've been watching this flip flop since this last Sunday. I'm sure it'll change a lot more by Saturday.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> I've been watching this flip flop since this last Sunday. I'm sure it'll change a lot more by Saturday.


I agree, they had it as 5-8 this morning.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Latest nam has helluva ice storm instead of all that snow.. very finicky storm .. literally 10 mile difference in warming can mean snow and heavy ice .. gona be wild somehwere .. i think any accumulations will be north of driscoll to start but well see when and where the storm tracks..


I am interested to see what is going to happen, not to crazy about ice.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I am interested to see what is going to happen, not to crazy about ice.


Ice sucks but a real possibility than temps around 0-5 n-s.. baddd


----------



## V_Scapes

Is it April yet?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Is it April yet?


Winter is just starting.. you dont want to miss all the fun do ya?? Lol


----------



## shawn_

All year you guys complained about not being able to work because of rain & now ya want April! LOL bring on the ice or anything else that is billable . Multiple saltinga & a plow event is well needed .


----------



## Mike_C

That much ice is barely worth the billing, massive risk especially with 50+ trucks/pieces of equipment on the road for that long of a period of time. We'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## sota

If it goes to sleet/ice, I don't even see any point in me going out, honestly. I mean, I'm just a plow; I don't have the means to salt.


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> All year you guys complained about not being able to work because of rain & now ya want April! LOL bring on the ice or anything else that is billable . Multiple saltinga & a plow event is well needed .


I am the last guy to complain about rain or no snow. I wouldn't care if it didn't snow at all this winter. My winters are for relaxing. Last one before the first baby comes along. So you better believe I'll be taking it easy now lol

On a side note- accuweather and news 12 seem to think it's a 1-3" or so storm. More rain than snow. I just hope it's not a lot of snow and then rain. That's just miserable


----------



## sota

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085750489956999168
... I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## iceyman

It will be known as king ukie if this verifies .. still mixing in the middle of the storm which may cut totals but a huge shift south.. euro up next


----------



## sota

as much as I don't want that much snow, I'd rather it be snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> It will be known as king ukie if this verifies .. still mixing in the middle of the storm which may cut totals but a huge shift south.. euro up next
> 
> View attachment 188774


I'm busy with repairs. But not one snow plow related call. And the one entity I plow for has not called me, but they owe me over 4gs now. So mabey I might get to watch this one from the sidelines.


----------



## sota

what is it with plowing, where people think they can get by not paying?


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> what is it with plowing, where people think they can get by not paying?


Plowing? I think you just mean life


----------



## iceyman

Monday morning .. yikes


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Monday morning .. yikes
> 
> View attachment 188776


I'm just going to unplug my phone Monday morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> That much ice is barely worth the billing, massive risk especially with 50+ trucks/pieces of equipment on the road for that long of a period of time. We'll see how it shakes out.


Im thinking the same. I think we'll plow whatever we get by Sunday morning then hunker down thru the ice. Let county and dpw get out there first.


----------



## J.Ricci

Monday looks like a real good day to not leave the house


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> It will be known as king ukie if this verifies .. still mixing in the middle of the storm which may cut totals but a huge shift south.. euro up next
> 
> View attachment 188774


Heavy snow will stay out in PA. More rain and ice for nj.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Heavy snow will stay out in PA. More rain and ice for nj.


Yep .. ukie just caved .. huge storm for the ski resorts


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Yep .. ukie just caved .. huge storm for the ski resorts


What's the forecast showing?


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Yep .. ukie just caved .. huge storm for the ski resorts


Good. Itching to get up there this year


----------



## Petr51488

Any updates on today’s storm? Looks like it’s little to nothing


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Any updates on today's storm? Looks like it's little to nothing


Looks like an inch give or take a few **** hairs for us here in Bergen


----------



## Oakplow

Just a salt run I think here in Mercer county


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Just a salt run I think here in Mercer county


Im praying for an inch so we can scrape and rape.. sunday will be alot of rain except for nnj which will see some snow first before a changeover.. than the brutal cold comes in:.


----------



## Oakplow

I have a contract where I'm taking over a few lots from an in house management company and they are telling me not to scrape only salt this one... last storm we had earlier this week they didn't even want me to salt. I dont know what to do as anything under 2 inches is at their discretion but the safety on the lots is the least of their worries.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Im praying for an inch so we can scrape and rape.. sunday will be alot of rain except for nnj which will see some snow first before a changeover.. than the brutal cold comes in:.


Is the ice storm as bad as they say it's going to be? I'd rather prepare with generators and gas than worry about other people. Especially with the cold following it


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Is the ice storm as bad as they say it's going to be? I'd rather prepare with generators and gas than worry about other people. Especially with the cold following it


All about how much the mid levels of atmosphere warm.. nnj could stay 32 and under but if a mid level warms than it freeze at the surface it could be a freezing rain deal


----------



## Indycorp

Just an update....I got 12 hours in Sunday am afternoon, ended up with about 3-4 inches here. It looks like tonight may be the same deal. This weekend...YUCK, hopefully you guys in CNJ and NNJ may get lucky this weekend.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> All about how much the mid levels of atmosphere warm.. nnj could stay 32 and under but if a mid level warms than it freeze at the surface it could be a freezing rain deal


Watching ch7 now models trending back North alittle. I don't think we'll have a solid idea until tomorrow afternoon.

Until then, looking forward to a easy push tomorrow morning.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Watching ch7 now models trending back North alittle. I don't think we'll have a solid idea until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Until then, looking forward to a easy push tomorrow morning.


Praying for an inch tonite..


----------



## Indycorp

djt1029 said:


> I'd take smaller storms over big ones any day


I like the big storms....it keeps 90 % of the idiots indoors. The other 10% we just bury their cars when they get stuck.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

10 days away, right?


----------



## Mike_C

Indycorp said:


> I like the big storms....it keeps 90 % of the idiots indoors. The other 10% we just bury their cars when they get stuck.


I guess someone has to like the big storms


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> 10 days away, right?


Keep faith


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I guess someone has to like the big storms


In the bigger storms, do you guys pull over for the wave overs, and do you have some type of a minimum? I don't do anything for anyone in my town section if I am called out, but in other areas I might stop this year. And the town stopped by today. Want me to be on a stand by Saturday night, if they might need me. I'm not getting paid tho.


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> All about how much the mid levels of atmosphere warm.. nnj could stay 32 and under but if a mid level warms than it freeze at the surface it could be a freezing rain deal


Just reviewed for the midnight thing here and this weekend. If what I am seeing is correct, Sunday will be a practice drive backwards with your salter. Because there will be enough ice that you can't go forward. Midnight to 4 AM Monday, like the song... Ice Ice Baby


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> 10 days away, right?


How about we get through this weekend first?


----------



## djt1029

Looks like we may luck out with the storm moving out earlier than originally expected Sunday. Hope this little system tonight actually gives us some work come morning


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Looks like we may luck out with the storm moving out earlier than originally expected Sunday. Hope this little system tonight actually gives us some work come morning


For sure I was happy to see that too.

I think I'll be scraping come morning,got all the guys notified.


----------



## Petr51488

Tonight’s storm doesn’t look that great- unless the radar fills in?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Tonight's storm doesn't look that great- unless the radar fills in?


Well see what happens


----------



## shawn_

Tonight’s storm is the type of storm that gives us something out of nothing . I’m prepared for it.


----------



## Dondo

Butler in Morris County it started fluffing around 10:30 and started to cover the street around midnight


----------



## Mike_C

Pretreat's working pretty well so far


----------



## iceyman

Sidestreets covered and radar looks solid


----------



## iceyman

Based on radar sj is doing pretty well here


----------



## djt1029

Really light coating here, scraping a few places but this ones mostly a salt run


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes said:


> How about we get through this weekend first?


Not much for us to get through down here. Just a lot more rain and an ice threat Sunday. 
We've been hearing pushable snow is 10 days away since Nov. I have 0 hours so far. 
I think you missed my sarcasm.

Good luck to you Northern folks, stay safe.


----------



## Petr51488

Today is one of those storms where I have no clue if I should go out or not. Suppose to get up to 40 and hopefully melt it. Will hit the commercials though. Houses likely won’t be done .


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> Today is one of those storms where I have no clue if I should go out or not. Suppose to get up to 40 and hopefully melt it. Will hit the commercials though. Houses likely won't be done .


I scraped off the dinner that I do. As soon as it gets light out, should hopefully burn off. I told the owner, I needed the practice.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Enough to clear, and first billable commercial this season


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Blast from the past! Welcome back.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> In the bigger storms, do you guys pull over for the wave overs, and do you have some type of a minimum? I don't do anything for anyone in my town section if I am called out, but in other areas I might stop this year. *And the town stopped by today. Want me to be on a stand by Saturday night, if they might need me. I'm not getting paid tho.*


Wait... they want you to do work, but not get paid for it?


----------



## V_Scapes

Scraped a couple commercials, backpack blowers for the walks. Salt burned everything off quickly.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Enough to clear, and first billable commercial this season
> 
> View attachment 188827
> 
> 
> View attachment 188828


Do you still have the Dodge?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Do you still have the Dodge?


.....
.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Kevin_NJ said:


> Blast from the past! Welcome back.


Thanks! Where's the community coffee shop hangout? Freehold?


----------



## djt1029

Full commercial route done, only did 4 residential's but that's still 4 more than I'd like.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Thanks! Where's the community coffee shop hangout? Freehold?


I don't know, group get togethers have never been my thing.


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> .....
> .
> 
> View attachment 188837


Sweet


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> .....
> .
> 
> View attachment 188837


Still looking good.


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> Not much for us to get through down here. Just a lot more rain and an ice threat Sunday.
> We've been hearing pushable snow is 10 days away since Nov. I have 0 hours so far.
> I think you missed my sarcasm.
> 
> Good luck to you Northern folks, stay safe.


To be fair, a few times it was allegedly 7 days away...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

J.Ricci said:


> To be fair, a few times it was allegedly 7 days away...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'm glad last year was the first year with my new blade. I'd not only be kicking myself for buying it but also going crazy for not being able to use it if it was this year.


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> I'm glad last year was the first year with my new blade. I'd not only be kicking myself for buying it but also going crazy for not being able to use it if it was this year.


Bought a snowrator this year (snowless winter may be my fault) at least it can salt and pre-treat because we've yet to drop the blade


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Bought a snowrator this year (snowless winter may be my fault) at least it can salt and pre-treat because we've yet to drop the blade


How much was it? I am possibly looking into one of them for a sidewalk machine .


----------



## HeatMiser

I love the treat of a real cold day like Monday, we'll be running deliveries late tonight again payup


----------



## shawn_

Anyone hear any weather reports ? For central NJ & NNJ Newark area.


----------



## Petr51488

Made the right call by not doing the residentials today. Everything was gone by 1-2pm. People would have been pissed


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> I'm glad last year was the first year with my new blade. I'd not only be kicking myself for buying it but also going crazy for not being able to use it if it was this year.


Yep i got 2 new to me plows this year.. a brand new snow ex and a suburbanite for my dads cute little truck.. havent touched either yet.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Anyone hear any weather reports ? For central NJ & NNJ Newark area.


Were rain here man.. maybe a little thump in beginning but thats about it.. newark could be a battleground


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Yep i got 2 new to me plows this year.. a brand new snow ex and a suburbanite for my dads cute little truck.. havent touched either yet.


That's painful


----------



## Oakplow

Just salt salt and more salt tomorrow into Monday for me


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> How much was it? I am possibly looking into one of them for a sidewalk machine .


Just over $10k out the door. It's a great machine for pretreating and salting...that's about all I can attest to at the moment


----------



## shawn_

I am a 9'6" V , Wideout XL & 2.5 yard tornado deep this season i am glad I got some saltings in so far.

Had the W/O on the truck this am our so I decided to drop it just so it scraped the ground HA.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> I am a 9'6" V , Wideout XL & 2.5 yard tornado deep this season i am glad I got some saltings in so far.
> 
> Had the W/O on the truck this am our so I decided to drop it just so it scraped the ground HA.
> 
> View attachment 188884


How did you like it? I bought two as well this year as well as a spreader, have yet to use the plows. They are saying 1-3 now or my area, went form 8-12 - 5-7.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> How did you like it? I bought two as well this year as well as a spreader, have yet to use the plows. They are saying 1-3 now or my area, went form 8-12 - 5-7.


Where are you located? I didn't get a chance to look at any weather yet? I'm in Mine Hill.


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> How did you like it? I bought two as well this year as well as a spreader, have yet to use the plows. They are saying 1-3 now or my area, went form 8-12 - 5-7.


For the brief usage I used it for I love it. But I already knew I would having used an older W/O . This one is a tank tho


----------



## djt1029

TWC says 1-3 here too...not that I go off of them. 2-4 is about what I'm expecting, just going to get out there once it goes from snow/ice or whatever frozen crap we're getting to plain rain whenever that is


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Governor Murphy has announced a State of Emergency beginning at 12:00PM tomorrow, Saturday, January 19, 2019.

The State Emergency Operations Center will be activated as of 12:00PM Saturday, January 19, 2019, as well.

Source:
https://www.facebook.com/READYNEWJERSEY/posts/2520578991292817?__tn__=K-R

I saw an unconfirmed report that there will be restrictions on commercial vehicles North of I-195.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Governor Murphy has announced a State of Emergency beginning at 12:00PM tomorrow, Saturday, January 19, 2019.
> 
> The State Emergency Operations Center will be activated as of 12:00PM Saturday, January 19, 2019, as well.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.facebook.com/READYNEWJERSEY/posts/2520578991292817?__tn__=K-R
> 
> I saw an unconfirmed report that there will be restrictions on commercial vehicles North of I-195.


So, I can stay home.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

There will also be a travel restriction barring tractor trailers, car-pulled trailers - anything attached to your car that gives you more than two axles - recreational vehicles, and motorcycles on roads north of Interstate 95. But that does not include the New Jersey Turnpike and Garden State Parkway.

"Source":
https://www.nj.com/weather/2019/01/...r-storm-it-takes-effect-noon-on-saturday.html


----------



## Kevin_NJ

An Executive Order needs to be issued to declare a SoE, typically they are posted (with more details) on government website(s). I have not been able to locate one for this weekend yet.


----------



## sota




----------



## iceyman

If the cold can hang on a little longer or it starts 25 miles south nnj will see higher numbers than that


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> If the cold can hang on a little longer or it starts 25 miles south nnj will see higher numbers than that


And if the cold doesn't hang on as long and it starts 25 miles north we won't see jack....


----------



## sota

the projection maps are all over the damn place.
I don't think we'll know the truth even after the storm has passed!


----------



## Mike_C

Kevin_NJ said:


> Governor Murphy has announced a State of Emergency beginning at 12:00PM tomorrow, Saturday, January 19, 2019.
> 
> The State Emergency Operations Center will be activated as of 12:00PM Saturday, January 19, 2019, as well.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.facebook.com/READYNEWJERSEY/posts/2520578991292817?__tn__=K-R
> 
> I saw an unconfirmed report that there will be restrictions on commercial vehicles North of I-195.


CYA after the **** show that was the November 15 storm


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Where are you located? I didn't get a chance to look at any weather yet? I'm in Mine Hill.


07924 Bernardsville NJ


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> For the brief usage I used it for I love it. But I already knew I would having used an older W/O . This one is a tank tho


I had a feeling you would say that, I as well loved the old wideout. The last two years I have been using the MVP-3 but went back to the new wideout when it came out. I can't wait to use it, they did a great job on the new one I think.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> And if the cold doesn't hang on as long and it starts 25 miles north we won't see jack....


Seeing the ice forecast for my area I'd be happy not getting anything. Haven't been looking at the weather much today, waiting for tomorrow morning forecast. Got ten yards of salt delivered today so pretty pumped about that.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Seeing the ice forecast for my area I'd be happy not getting anything. Haven't been looking at the weather much today, waiting for tomorrow morning forecast. Got ten yards of salt delivered today so pretty pumped about that.


Where did you get it from and what kind of price?


----------



## Mattymax

I'm in Morris County. Latest projection is 6-9" then into rain sunday am. Expecting to get my larger commercial done before the rain starts so it isn't super heavy. Then go work on my residential...then clean up commercial and salt later in the day. Going to be warm Sunday then a huge drop by late afternoon. Like someone else said, they are all over the place with totals. We will know after the storm. 

matt


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Where did you get it from and what kind of price?


Braen in Haledon, 70/ton. Can't beat it.


----------



## shawn_

Is that treated salt, Or regular ?


----------



## V_Scapes

Straight rock


----------



## treeguyry

My municipal truck's on standby starting tomorrow at noon, tax dollars hard at work


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> And if the cold doesn't hang on as long and it starts 25 miles north we won't see jack....


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa forecast for nnj 5-8 snow and up to .15 ice...heavy ice zone moved northward.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa forecast for nnj 5-8 snow and up to .15 ice...heavy ice zone moved northward.


Yea everything looks north today.. hope the ice isnt too bad for you guys


----------



## iceyman

And try to melt whatever you can before the deep freeze comes in


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Here'e the EO on the SoE; does not list specific travel restrictions though.

https://nj.gov/infobank/eo/056murphy/pdf/EO-50.pdf

Edit:
Travel restrictions per NJSP:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1975762862478246&id=102867543101130


----------



## Randall Ave

The CFO and me just went to Home Deeps to get a few things. It was a mad house by the pallets of salt.


----------



## sota

We're gonna get whiffed.


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel seems to really have dropped off on the totals. Was in the 3-5 yesterday. Now it’s about an inch.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

49* f and 100% chance of rain. Well, I guess its a good day to connect the hose back on, and wash the trucks


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Weather channel seems to really have dropped off on the totals. Was in the 3-5 yesterday. Now it's about an inch.


Epawa video this morning said they might lower totals too. Storm is trending warmer. Temps near the coast close to 60 Sunday morning!


----------



## djt1029

Just checked epawa downgraded my area to a coating to an inch with a half an inch to an inch of rain after it. Should be plenty to wash it away, might just be scraping commercials again


----------



## Mike_C

It's looking like 3-6 up here also looks like that 1-3 line cuts through my service area. So much for that major storm stuff


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## J.Ricci

Nothing down here, best case for us is salting puddles tomorrow


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa video this morning said they might lower totals too. Storm is trending warmer. Temps near the coast close to 60 Sunday morning!


And down to 7 at night


----------



## iceyman

Theres a major storm just need to be on a chairlift to witness it


----------



## sota

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 49* f and 100% chance of rain. Well, I guess its a good day to connect the hose back on, and wash the trucks


just leave 'em outside, and soap 'em down. let the rain wash 'em off.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm thinking another dud. And I just put four new sneakers on the back of the service truck today. Only $720.00. I think I'm in the red today.


----------



## Oakplow

Commerical site wants salting early Monday morning around 3am. Just rain here


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Commerical site wants salting early Monday morning around 3am. Just rain here


Hard freeze tmrw.. any standing water will be a brick.. we sent out emails to all commercials explaining why we could possibly salt tmrw before the freeze and again Monday morning


----------



## HarryTHook

Loaded for salting, but still unsure about this one. Just looked at maps and radar. What a crapshoot


----------



## V_Scapes

HarryTHook said:


> Loaded for salting, but still unsure about this one. Just looked at maps and radar. What a crapshoot


Agreed. Curious to see how this actually pans out. Was just watching news12, seems like snow and ice still keeps pushing farther North.


----------



## djt1029

Radar doesn't look good for me, only seems to be about 3 hours of snow. I'm too far east


----------



## kawasaki guy

Looks like I will just be doing a heavy salt run or 2 tomorrow here.


----------



## S_Marino87

Well, it looks like nothing for me out of this one


----------



## sota

Pretty pissed off.
Spent that time getting ready, now I get to undo it all tomorrow I guess.
Really was looking forward to at least 7 hours out there, as I got guns to buy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Lightly coming down now


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm working outside doing an oil cooler on a DT466E. Its just starting to spit a little snow here, and I mean not much. The wife roasted a chicken, mash taters, gravy, the whole thing. She don't get if your going to be up all night, I would rather eat a light dinner.


----------



## V_Scapes

Lee Goldberg's forecast saying low is tracking further north than expected. Ice staying in southern NY.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Lee Goldberg's forecast saying low is tracking further north than expected. Ice staying in southern NY.


This storm is like a bad blind date. You get prepared, have high hopes. You show up, and she really don't resemble the picture. And you get know where.


----------



## sota

@Randall Ave
Worse: you go on a blind date, you wind up marrying her, and regretting it for the last 16 years. 

eta: as of 1915 it's snowing lightly in Berkeley Heights.


----------



## djt1029

Nothing going on here yet


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Braen in Haledon, 70/ton. Can't beat it.


Yes that's a good price. Especially since you can buy smaller quantities instead of having to buy a tri axle every time.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Pouring rain here on the coast


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Lee Goldberg's forecast saying low is tracking further north than expected. Ice staying in southern NY.


Snowing in 07924, starting to stick, time will tell.


----------



## Mattymax

Morris county. Snowing. Way too warm. Rain will be taking over soon. Not sure how they are still saying 3-5”


----------



## djt1029

Snowing decent now sticking a bit, rain takes over at midnight according to the radar


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow here with a coating.


----------



## Mattymax

Once the rain takes over it’s all gone. 40 degrees by 5 am


----------



## Randall Ave

I have a dinner to do, they open at 7:00. I guess I will go move the slush around.


----------



## Mattymax

I plan on going out around midnight to check my lots. I don’t think any of my residential will need any service


----------



## shawn_

Anyone in Newark area got a weather report?


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Anyone in Newark area got a weather report?


I was in Newark about hour ago for dinner and it was just raining.


----------



## S_Marino87

Rain in Newark


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Next weekend looking like could be something....a week out so I’m sure will just be rain again


----------



## V_Scapes

Heading out within the hour to go through the commercials. Might not even touch driveways.


----------



## sota

I'm assuming the dill weed across the street from me, plowing the black top in the reservation parking lot, gets paid more when he drops blade then when he just sits there with his lights on.


----------



## LAB INC

Shade Tree NJ said:


> Next weekend looking like could be something....a week out so I'm sure will just be rain again


I see that to, would not shock me if it will rain. Snow is now rain and ice in 07924.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Torrential rain. Teaming....


If this was snow, I would be out all night.

Night folks


----------



## Mike_C

Few inches here, still snowing. We'll be all rain in a couple hours, half the guys are out everyone else is coming in at midnight


----------



## V_Scapes

About 1.5" down here but changed to all sleet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Went thru the whole route besides one commercial pretty quickly. Dumping rain for a while now making for a sloppy mess.


----------



## Randall Ave

It was kinda like plowing soupy mashed potatoes.


----------



## djt1029

Washed away real fast. What a joke, I’ll be lucky to salt today for refreeze.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> About 1.5" down here but changed to all sleet.


About the same here, it's now pouring rain like crazy. What a mess it's going to be later.


----------



## iceyman

We gota get lucky soon or later


----------



## Petr51488

That was total horse ****. As much as I didn’t want a ton of snow- with all the hype since last Sunday of 10-16” of snow- then 8-12 then 3-5 then 8-12 all this hype of huge snow storm- literally nothing outside. Sleepless nights pacing like I’m some drug addict. Got a coating last night- maybe 1/4 inch - all gone by now.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> That was total horse ****. As much as I didn't want a ton of snow- with all the hype since last Sunday of 10-16" of snow- then 8-12 then 3-5 then 8-12 all this hype of huge snow storm- literally nothing outside. Sleepless nights pacing like I'm some drug addict. Got a coating last night- maybe 1/4 inch - all gone by now.


When models show the cut line at the driscoll all week and it ends up 100 miles north yea that sucks.. i had zero expectations for us here but you guys got shafted.. it happens


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> We gota get lucky soon or later


Like being married for 30 years?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Its 53* f and still raining.

Buddy in Vermont go 2 feet plus of dry powdery snow, and it's still snowing. It's also 10* f there

Gotta love January in NJ


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Washed away real fast. What a joke, I'll be lucky to salt today for refreeze.


Just finished scraping down a commercial in Riverdale. Gonna head back out shortly to salt then I'm parking the trucks for the night, no way I'm driving with this cold coming.


----------



## iceyman

Check out this lot(not mine) .. there might be 12" of ice by tmrw morning


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Check out this lot(not mine) .. there might be 12" of ice by tmrw morning
> 
> View attachment 188937


Get the ice skates out.


----------



## Hydromaster

Just dumped 500 pounds of salt in it and call it Brine


----------



## Mike_C

Ran through the whole route, now cleaning the trucks that won't be going out again tonight to re-salt. Wind chill around -22 apparently for us tomorrow


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Ran through the whole route, now cleaning the trucks that won't be going out again tonight to re-salt. Wind chill around -22 apparently for us tomorrow


I just topped off the service truck. Dumped two bottles of Conditioner in the fuel. Tomorrow is going to be horrible.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Its 53* f and still raining.
> 
> Buddy in Vermont go 2 feet plus of dry powdery snow, and it's still snowing. It's also 10* f there
> 
> Gotta love January in NJ


Here's Vermont for ya !


----------



## HeatMiser

nothing but salting here. Another solid day of deliveries today more of the same for tomorrow. The news has actually been helpful. phone's ringing constantly with people overreacting about tomorrows cold thinking it's going to be here for weeks with all the hype


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> nothing but salting here. Another solid day of deliveries today more of the same for tomorrow. The news has actually been helpful. phone's ringing constantly with people overreacting about tomorrows cold thinking it's going to be here for weeks with all the hype


Any issues with the heating oil gelling up in the tank of the truck?


----------



## Indycorp

Welcome to Portland Oregon east everyone. Rain started in June and decided to never end......Where is a good polar vortex when you need one? Let's hope February decides to stay cold. I waxed my plows last week, time to wax the salt spreaders, my tires, maybe even the dog.....CMON SNOW!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Indycorp said:


> Welcome to Portland Oregon east everyone. Rain started in June and decided to never end......Where is a good polar vortex when you need one? Let's hope February decides to stay cold. I waxed my plows last week, time to wax the salt spreaders, my tires, maybe even the dog.....CMON SNOW!!


PV is coming but if it's too strong could suppress everything to the South.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> PV is coming but if it's too strong could suppress everything to the South.


Well if anything we are running current, its the weekend, and it rained. Got 11 here right now.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Well if anything we are running current, its the weekend, and it rained. Got 11 here right now.


About the same at my house in Mendham, have a fire going. Not looking forward to 5am.


----------



## truckie80

Fire going watching the NFL fix another game for the Pats here. Going to the Knicks game before work tomorrow, not looking forward to venturing out there


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Fire going watching the *NFL fix another game for the Pats* here. Going to the Knicks game before work tomorrow, not looking forward to venturing out there


Some things never change


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm hoping the door to my truck opens tomorrow morning


----------



## Oakplow

I got called to salt again at 5am. Hope nothing breaks with this cold.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'm hoping the door to my truck opens tomorrow morning


Already have a few trucks loaded up and parked inside for the night, wind chills - 13 already here


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Already have a few trucks loaded up and parked inside for the night, wind chills - 13 already here


Wishing I had that luxury at the moment


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Already have a few trucks loaded up and parked inside for the night, wind chills - 13 already here


Thats sweet. I wish i was able to do that. Instead i gotta get up 4a to load up and be on my way.


----------



## snowpushers

Loaded one spreader truck, backed up into pole barn and plugged in truck engine heater. I hope I'am able to start the Honda engine on the spreader!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Zero degrees, salt frozen but the Cummins started right up.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

snowpushers said:


> Loaded one spreader truck, backed up into pole barn and plugged in truck engine heater. I hope I'am able to start the Honda engine on the spreader!!!


I don't have a spreader, but I have found that ether is your friend in this case. For my small engines. I'll use ether instead of choke when it is cold, as I have found it works better on the engines I have.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Zero degrees, salt frozen but the Cummins started right up.


You put any fuel conditioner in?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> You put any fuel conditioner in?


Absolutely


----------



## snowpushers

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't have a spreader, but I have found that ether is your friend in this case. For my small engines. I'll use ether instead of choke when it is cold, as I have found it works better on the engines I have.


I've been using Star Brite- star Tron in all my gasoline engines, and 5w/30 Synthetic engine oil during winter months with good results. I also run Stanadyne Performance formula in all my Diesel engines, never had a gelling problem. The only issue this morning was getting the over head door to open in my pole barn! The weather stripping on the bottom of the door was frozen to the concrete floor, had to use a square shovel to break lose! The old Honda engine started after two pulls.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Zero degrees, salt frozen but the Cummins started right up.


Use treated salt and that wouldn't be an issue. That is part of the reason i switched to treated years ago not to mention it working at lower freeze points. My pile didn't have any clumps or crust on it with the temps at 6* this morning.


----------



## AG09

snowpushers said:


> Loaded one spreader truck, backed up into pole barn and plugged in truck engine heater. I hope I'am able to start the Honda engine on the spreader!!!


Have you thought about switching to an electric salter instead of gas?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> PV is coming but if it's too strong could suppress everything to the South.


If the atlantic is in our favor it will push storm up the coast


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> Have you thought about switching to an electric salter instead of gas?


Guys in the snowbelt parts of the world mostly use gas or hydraulic


----------



## snowpushers

I've owned this present spreader (Torwel) for the past thirteen years. It's a gas over hydraulic spreader - very happy with it! I had very wet sand and salt go through it with out any problems. I had one hydraulic line blow in all the years (replaced it in 30 minutes). When I bought the unit the salesman said to go with the Briggs motor ( better for the cold weather). Took my chance and went with the Honda, never had a problem with that engine over all these years! I just feel comfortable staying with this system - "if it ain't broke, why change?".


----------



## AG09

iceyman said:


> Guys in the snowbelt parts of the world mostly use gas or hydraulic


Gotcha....why is that?


----------



## AG09

snowpushers said:


> I've owned this present spreader (Torwel) for the past thirteen years. It's a gas over hydraulic spreader - very happy with it! I had very wet sand and salt go through it with out any problems. I had one hydraulic line blow in all the years (replaced it in 30 minutes). When I bought the unit the salesman said to go with the Briggs motor ( better for the cold weather). Took my chance and went with the Honda, never had a problem with that engine over all these years! I just feel comfortable staying with this system - "if it ain't broke, why change?".


I definitely agree if it aint broke dont fix it. And like you i woulda went with a honda over briggs.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Use treated salt and that wouldn't be an issue. That is part of the reason i switched to treated years ago not to mention it working at lower freeze points. My pile didn't have any clumps or crust on it with the temps at 6* this morning.


Definitely a bonus to using treated but we don't see these kind of temps very often. Not sure what I was thinking leaving it in the spreader overnight. Gonna wait till tomorrow to get it out.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Definitely a bonus to using treated but we don't see these kind of temps very often. Not sure what I was thinking leaving it in the spreader overnight. Gonna wait till tomorrow to get it out.


I did that one time and it was real pain and i said never again will I do that. Had to use a spade and breaker bar to break it apart. Even using treated salt i never pre load or leave it in if i have any left over.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I did that one time and it was real pain and i said never again will I do that. Had to use a spade and breaker bar to break it apart. Even using treated salt i never pre load or leave it in if i have any left over.


I've been good thus far. Just too damn cold today.


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> Gotcha....why is that?


Better reliability... better throw pattern.. gas or hydros is stronger than electric


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Better reliability... better throw pattern.. gas or hydros is stronger than electric


I agree, looks like we are going to be getting some rain this week. Just watched Lee Goldberg and it shows some rain coming with possibly of ice to start.


----------



## Randall Ave

He thought he could pull the trailer out.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Better reliability... better throw pattern.. gas or hydros is stronger than electric


My Stiker is electric and spreads really even and can launch salt 40'.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> He thought he could pull the trailer out.
> View attachment 189044
> View attachment 189045


hey, that broke.
also, more details? more pictures?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> I'm hoping the door to my truck opens tomorrow morning


Thanks for jinxing me kind of. ( I said that because I read yourI post yesterday and thought, that never happened to me) Started my truck this morning fine, got got in after 15 minutes and drove to my first stop, tried to get out of the vehicle and the door mechanism inside was frozen, I tried every witch way to open the door still would not open. I had to use passenger side for first stop. I ended up pouring a quarter of a gallon of orange windshield washer deicer fluid down in the door opened within 5 minutes.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Thanks for jinxing me kind of. ( I said that because I read yourI post yesterday and thought, that never happened to me) Started my truck this morning fine, got got in after 15 minutes and drove to my first stop, tried to get out of the vehicle and the door mechanism inside was frozen, I tried every witch way to open the door still would not open. I had to use passenger side for first stop. I ended up pouring a quarter of a gallon of orange windshield washer deicer fluid down in the door opened within 5 minutes.


Is it a new Ford, they are having a lot of recalls on doors.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> hey, that broke.
> also, more details? more pictures?


I guess he was trying to pull out a trailer froze to the ground, heavy shaft, kinda supprised it broke that way.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> My Stiker is electric and spreads really even and can launch salt 40'.


I have all electric also just from reading on this site thats the consensus


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Is it a new Ford, they are having a lot of recalls on doors.


GMC 3500 HD


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I guess he was trying to pull out a trailer froze to the ground, heavy shaft, kinda supprised it broke that way.


the broke bolts on the one cap look weird; they look rusty, not clean like the u-joint cap.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wind is still cranking here. Looks like a good dump of rain mid week followed by a few possible salt runs.


----------



## J.Ricci

The boys are out digging a water main in 10 degree temperatures...glad it's by the hour.


----------



## Hydromaster

What? the ground heaves out east?

Must’ve been caused by over application of salt .


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> The boys are out digging a water main in 10 degree temperatures...glad it's by the hour.


From what I know, here in town today. There is a company doing gas lines, but they got a water main.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> He thought he could pull the trailer out.
> View attachment 189044
> View attachment 189045


A guy blew up the joint on the drive shaft on an Autocar/Volvo triaxle down here a few weeks ago. Was pretty funny to see it happen.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

There's cracked water lines all over down here. I guess eventually, they'll get to them


----------



## LAB INC

I see rain on the way, just what we need more rain!


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I see rain on the way, just what we need more rain!


Lots of it too maybe 1.5". Good day to start servicing blowers and mowers.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Lots of it too maybe 1.5". Good day to start servicing blowers and mowers.


I agree with you in that, maybe one day we will get a good storm.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I've all but given up on this winter. If I'm wrong, I'll be pleasantly surprised, but I'm not getting my hopes up or buying into the hype anymore. Will try not to at least.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> I've all but given up on this winter. If I'm wrong, I'll be pleasantly surprised, but I'm not getting my hopes up or buying into the hype anymore. Will try not to at least.


Its kinda like giving up on ur nfl team at halftime down 21.. no way they can come back right.. well we shall see


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Its kinda like giving up on ur nfl team at halftime down 21.. no way they can come back right.. well we shall see


Still plenty of time. But not seeing anything exciting 7 days out but besides maybe a salt run Sunday and tuesday.


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> Its kinda like giving up on ur nfl team at halftime down 21.. no way they can come back right.. well we shall see


I mean, he could be a Jets fan


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> I mean, he could be a Jets fan


Hahahah


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Its kinda like giving up on ur nfl team at halftime down 21.. no way they can come back right.. well we shall see


Yeah, the anti-American nfl means nothing to me. Sure, I get the anolgy, and I truly hope we have a repeat of 2014-15 (I think or was it 15-16?) where we had a very late start and then 1-2 events a week after. I'm just over the 10 days away nonsense.


----------



## LAB INC

Kevin_NJ said:


> I've all but given up on this winter. If I'm wrong, I'll be pleasantly surprised, but I'm not getting my hopes up or buying into the hype anymore. Will try not to at least.


Same with, I am sure we will get something at some point. Usually I am more worked up at this point but for some reason this year it's not getting to me. I kind of could care less at this point. I kind of expected it not to snow this year since I bought a bunch of new equipment. That always seems to happen.


----------



## LAB INC

Kevin_NJ said:


> Yeah, the anti-American nfl means nothing to me. Sure, I get the anolgy, and I truly hope we have a repeat of 2014-15 (I think or was it 15-16?) where we had a very late start and then 1-2 events a week after. I'm just over the 10 days away nonsense.


I think it was 2016, looking back on my FB posts 2016 we had a very big storm on this date.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> . I'm just over the 10 days away nonsense.


I think your in the majority there.. at least cold is coming in and for the most part is here(minus tmrw..ugh). Let see where it goes from here


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I think it was 2016, looking back on my FB posts 2016 we had a very big storm on this date.


First storm of the year was a biggie on 23/24th


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> First storm of the year was a biggie on 23/24th


Yep, I can remember it well. Was a great storm, what you guys think of the new GM? I was thinking of selling my 2016, I was thinking of going back to a Ford but was condescending a Ram as well.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Yeah, the anti-American nfl means nothing to me. Sure, I get the anolgy, and I truly hope we have a repeat of 2014-15 (I think or was it 15-16?) where we had a very late start and then 1-2 events a week after. I'm just over the 10 days away nonsense.


Idk why you would want a repeat of that, I remember being a zombie for two weeks straight.


----------



## Mattymax

LAB INC said:


> Yep, I can remember it well. Was a great storm, what you guys think of the new GM? I was thinking of selling my 2016, I was thinking of going back to a Ford but was condescending a Ram as well.
> 
> View attachment 189158
> 
> 
> View attachment 189159


The GMC is a lot better looking than the CHEVY. At least they fixed the small back seat of the crew cab. The FORD is HUGEE. That is what made me make the switch and just how much of a beast the FORD is. Dont get me wrong I love my SILVERADO

I just sold my 2011 2500HD and waiting for my special order 2019 F-350 6.7 CCSB.


----------



## iceyman

Our dodges work for us


----------



## LAB INC

Mattymax said:


> The GMC is a lot better looking than the CHEVY. At least they fixed the small back seat of the crew cab. The FORD is HUGEE. That is what made me make the switch and just how much of a beast the FORD is. Dont get me wrong I love my SILVERADO
> 
> I just sold my 2011 2500HD and waiting for my special order 2019 F-350 6.7 CCSB.


I was thinking about going back to Ford I had 7 CCSB in a row, my last two have been GM. I agree, I think the GM looks a lot better then the Silverado. I also think the new Ram is going to be nice. It's tuff call on this stuff.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Our dodges work for us


We have been happy with our Ram work trucks. I think New Ram is going to be nice.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> We have been happy with our Ram work trucks. I think New Ram is going to be nice.


My brother just got a big horn or something 1500 as a personal truck and it's pretty nice.. our 2500s have been good also


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> My brother just got a big horn or something 1500 as a personal truck and it's pretty nice.. our 2500s have been good also


Buddy of mine has that same truck, I think they did an amazing job. If the 2500 are the same I think it's going to be great.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Spending the thousands on liability insurance and not being a seasonal guy, to me, is the most disappointing. 


I do, however, really enjoy pushing snie


----------



## Mike_C

Only good thing about no snow in the immediate forecast is finally being able to get away this weekend after storm threats the last few


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes said:


> Idk why you would want a repeat of that, I remember being a zombie for two weeks straight.


I would absolutely prefer the hours spread out throughout the season.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No doubt the GMC looks better than the Chevy. Don't like the mirrors though. I've got a '15 GMC 2500 now after being a Dodge guy for 20 years or so. The GMC has been substantially more trouble free than any of my Dodges.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Only good thing about no snow in the immediate forecast is finally being able to get away this weekend after storm threats the last few


I'm really hoping it holds out thru early February. Supposed to be going to Florida for a week. Nothing substantial on the forecast from what i see.


----------



## LAB INC

Kevin_NJ said:


> No doubt the GMC looks better than the Chevy. Don't like the mirrors though. I've got a '15 GMC 2500 now after being a Dodge guy for 20 years or so. The GMC has been substantially more trouble free than any of my Dodges.


Same with me not crazy about the mirrors at all.


----------



## J.Ricci

Sun ended up coming out strong for about 15 minutes before setting. Guess we're back to work tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

Who's going to the devil's game thursday?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Who's going to the devil's game thursday?


I'll be there...First year as a season ticket holder's been disappointing but a win Thursday would help


----------



## lilsteve08

V_Scapes said:


> Who's going to the devil's game thursday?


My wife and son will be there, we are also first time season ticket holders, the devils need to be better organized to handle their team challenges.


----------



## J.Ricci

How they extended Hynes in the midst of this season is beyond me. Anyway, I'll be there Thursday


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> How they extended Hynes in the midst of this season is beyond me. Anyway, I'll be there Thursday


Trying to show stability.. cant wait to start going to games again when the kids are older


----------



## shawn_

Lets go islanders


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Lets go islanders


Lol cant even hate on ya since ur team has been bad for 25 years


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, at least it's a nice day. It either needs to snow or get warm. More rain coming, yuk.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> How they extended Hynes in the midst of this season is beyond me. Anyway, I'll be there Thursday


I like Hynes. I'm happy Schneider is off the roster. I'd play Blackwood every game the kid is sharp.


----------



## djt1029

Should’ve traded Schneider in the off-season when he had some value from those playoff games. If we can suck bad enough to get Hughes I can deal with it but we’ll probably go on just enough of a run to draft Pavel Zacha 2.0


----------



## gman2310

Anyone else ready to hit the panic button ? The worst snow season I have ever had to date.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Lets go PUPPY BOWL !


----------



## Randall Ave

gman2310 said:


> Anyone else ready to hit the panic button ? The worst snow season I have ever had to date.


Panic, this is no panic. Panic is when your watching TV with the wife, and your girl friend texts you that she's late.


----------



## V_Scapes

gman2310 said:


> Anyone else ready to hit the panic button ? The worst snow season I have ever had to date.


Not at all. Kinda hoping it stays like this so we get a mid to late March start.


----------



## gman2310

I would just like to have one good storm


----------



## J.Ricci

I really just want enough snow to cover the insurance


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> I really just want enough snow to cover the insurance


How much is your insurance ?

If we can get a few more salting that would be nice . Want to sprinkle in 1 or two storms that would be even nicer .


----------



## J.Ricci

20 something grand


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Panic, this is no panic. Panic is when your watching TV with the wife, and your girl friend texts you that she's late.


Or your gf texts you at all!!


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> How much is your insurance ?
> 
> If we can get a few more salting that would be nice . Want to sprinkle in 1 or two storms that would be even nicer .


A few salt runs would be nice, especially since I have 8 yards in stock.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Or your gf texts you at all!!


Depends on what she's sending you.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> 20 something grand


Do you mind if I ask how many trucks you have out there?


----------



## shawn_

I would assume that was just for lability for snow not snow & trucks combined. I could be wrong .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> I would assume that was just for lability for snow not snow & trucks combined. I could be wrong .


The reason I ask is that when you're not a "landscaper", or a "Tree dude", the insurance companies want your nut sack in a paper bag just to give you insurance here (as I'm sure you're already aware)

My policy from the last 3 years was canceled because they paid out too much on claims by other's here in NJ. They bailed NJ completely, and those who didn't have claims lose anyway, because they're out of here.

Wife (insurance agent) scoured for a while.

First quote: One truck, one plow $20,000 a year.

Second quote: same as above $10,000 a year.

Eventually found a company that was $1400 a year. Paid in full, get the policy which wasn't supposed to start until a month later, and read through the stipulations. They are misleading people to thinking they're providing snow plow insurance, when in reality what they sold me was a "Completed operations" policy. Simply stated, if I'm out plowing snow, and I haven't yet had the time to submit my invoice, get paid, and deposit the check (completing the completed operations requisite), I had ZERO coverage. So I'm out plowing, joe blow falls down before I can get my invoice paid, I'm totally screwed. NO representation, NO coverage.

Dropped that policy, and found another for $2100 that was actual coverage during and not some BS after policy.

Curious to see what the cost per vehicle he's paying on that $20,000 policy.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> A few salt runs would be nice, especially since I have 8 yards in stock.


Possibly Tuesday night into Wednesday, mabey something, then the cold kicks in again.


----------



## Randall Ave

I have a customer, small tree guy. Pick up and a mason dump. His plow insurance was 6500.00 last year, did have a slip and fall. And he didn't do the salting. This year hesh at $13,000.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I have a customer, small tree guy. Pick up and a mason dump. His plow insurance was 6500.00 last year, did have a slip and fall. And he didn't do the salting. This year hesh at $13,000.


Gota love nj.. i dont get the whole landscaper discount for snow removal?? What is the logic?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Gota love nj.. i dont get the whole landscaper discount for snow removal?? What is the logic?


Logic ?

In today's society ? Lol.

I know that if there is ever a claim on my jobs, I'll be in the same boat, no doubt.


----------



## J.Ricci

That’s just for snow removal liability, doesn’t include my vehicle insurance or anything else landscape / construction related, or any of my workman’s comp. 5 trucks


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> I would assume that was just for lability for snow not snow & trucks combined. I could be wrong .


Yes sir. Sadly


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Possibly Tuesday night into Wednesday, mabey something, then the cold kicks in again.


I saw that too, fingers crossed.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> That's just for snow removal liability, doesn't include my vehicle insurance or anything else landscape / construction related, or any of my workman's comp. 5 trucks


I believe it. As I always say, it's Jersey, all we do is pay. Eventually the small guy is going to be pushed out of the commercial plowing end.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> 20 something grand


Wanna trade?


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Wanna trade?


Christ I can only imagine what yours is


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Wanna trade?


Lol


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Wanna trade?


I can only imagine. I pay $6200 a year for snow and thats just a pair of pickups


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Wanna trade?


Trade billing then too right? Deal Lol


----------



## LAB INC

gman2310 said:


> Anyone else ready to hit the panic button ? The worst snow season I have ever had to date.


This season sucks, not going to panic at all. As well just would like to pay my insurance off.


----------



## exclusive

Mine goes by my signed contracts I’m paying 32000 just snow for 70k in signed contract from 17k last year my nuts hit the floor with this one


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Trade billing then too right? Deal Lol


You boys are cute


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> 20 something grand


Wow... 4 grand per truck...

I won't complain anymore at my rates


----------



## treeguyry

exclusive said:


> Mine goes by my signed contracts I'm paying 32000 just snow for 70k in signed contract from 17k last year my nuts hit the floor with this one


Ouch. Seasonal's?


----------



## Oakplow

I have a new insurance company that just started offering snow Liability in the last year or so. I switched my general Liability to them with a rider for snow. Cost me an extra $1200 this year to add snow to my general.


----------



## djt1029

Oakplow said:


> I have a new insurance company that just started offering snow Liability in the last year or so. I switched my general Liability to them with a rider for snow. Cost me an extra $1200 this year to add snow to my general.


What company's that if you don't mind me asking? Feel free to DM me.


----------



## iceyman

Theres a guy ben on ps thats a sponsor and probably can help you guys out


----------



## V_Scapes

Oakplow said:


> I have a new insurance company that just started offering snow Liability in the last year or so. I switched my general Liability to them with a rider for snow. Cost me an extra $1200 this year to add snow to my general.


My snow coverage is a rider as well.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tuesday might have some potential


----------



## shawn_

I use Bens insurance . He’s good & gets you good rates. What he couldn’t get me a good price was for workmen’s comp. they want 12k in workmen’s comp to cover one seasonal guy that’s going to make just say 10k for the season.

Went with a payroll company instead and workmen’s comp combined with payroll was much cheaper.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> Tuesday might have some potential


Would be nice to get something


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

treeguyry said:


> Would be nice to get something


I find myself saying the same thing, almost daily


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Tuesday might have some potential


Cold front with rain to snow.. def salt runs


----------



## V_Scapes

First hardscape estimate of the season coming up this week. One good thing about low snow winter is people get anxious early.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> First hardscape estimate of the season coming up this week. One good thing about low snow winter is people get anxious early.


Maybe you north Jersey guys can finally start spring on time this year


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Maybe you north Jersey guys can finally start spring on time this year


How bout us cnj guys starting spring on time.. its been 5 years


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Maybe you north Jersey guys can finally start spring on time this year


Fingers crossed man. Even if we could get a full week in before April would alleviate alot of pressure.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

What’s this Spring phenomenon you speak of? Never heard of it.


----------



## djt1029

Circled Monday March 18th on my calendar. If I can get started at any point that week I'll be thrilled, the following week would even be great.


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> I use Bens insurance . He's good & gets you good rates. What he couldn't get me a good price was for workmen's comp. they want 12k in workmen's comp to cover one seasonal guy that's going to make just say 10k for the season.
> 
> Went with a payroll company instead and workmen's comp combined with payroll was much cheaper.


Why so high for workers comp? Its regulated by the state? Did you have claim?


----------



## shawn_

AG09 said:


> Why so high for workers comp? Its regulated by the state? Did you have claim?


No never had a claim nor did I ever have workmens comp . I thought the price was ridiculous.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> No never had a claim nor did I ever have workmens comp . I thought the price was ridiculous.


I purchased WC for about 7 years. Sole prop, not required on owner. Average WC was $1000 a year. If I wanted to add myself, it would increase by $5500 a year, up to $28,000 gross income, moving upwards in cost from there on.

WC was used as back up for when subs hired had policy canceled during project, or excess lines. Never used, and discontinued policy when subs no longer needed


----------



## iceyman

Couple inches weds looks possible as cold front passes.. more n and w


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Couple inches weds looks possible as cold front passes.. more n and w


Here's to hoping


----------



## iceyman

Euro


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Euro
> 
> View attachment 189304


looks like I'm on the borderline between rain and snow.


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> looks like I'm on the borderline between rain and snow.


Alot of us are just depends on how quick it changes over


----------



## V_Scapes

http://epawaweather.com/weather-wee...7dk-3QL-hWEhxracvW5e-uU_CiHUCoohx3WjWqv1QxXWM

Inch or two NW NJ, after that, not looking great for the remainder of February.


----------



## AG09

shawn_ said:


> No never had a claim nor did I ever have workmens comp . I thought the price was ridiculous.


Thats crazy cause its based off of payroll. For landscape maintenance it 7% per $100 in gross payroll, For hardscape its just under 17% per 100 and if im not mistaken its like 15-16% per 100 for snow. Like i said its all regulated by the state. One thing is i use travelers just for my workers comp and its pay as you go so your not getting wacked making crazy high payments every quarter. It gets paid weekly with my payroll


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> http://epawaweather.com/weather-wee...7dk-3QL-hWEhxracvW5e-uU_CiHUCoohx3WjWqv1QxXWM
> 
> Inch or two NW NJ, after that, not looking great for the remainder of February.


Remainder of February? It hasnt even started yet.. long range models have been atrocious.. long way to go


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Remainder of February? It hasnt even started yet.. long range models have been atrocious.. long way to go


I don't even pay attention to the weather forcasters any more till the day before. Why get yourself all worked up. Can't control it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I don't even pay attention to the weather forcasters any more till the day before. Why get yourself all worked up. Can't control it.


Spot on..


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Remainder of February? It hasnt even started yet.. long range models have been atrocious.. long way to go


Because of the split flow in the Pacific.


----------



## djt1029

On the fringe of 1-2” this week here, works for me.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Because of the split flow in the Pacific.


Im not saying everything looks perfect but the models have been terrible forecasting where the MJO is and where its headed and it has implications on our weather days and weeks down the line. If a model thinks were getting stuck in p5-6 instead of moving to p7-8 it will make the extended model run horrible for us


----------



## iceyman

the models gave us a pattern change dec 26ish and it took another 3 weeks to materialize(cold wise).. cant trust any model past a couple days .. the verification scores have been bad this winter


----------



## Randall Ave

Are you guys able to get clients to sign up for seasonal accounts? The main reason I ask is the overhead and insurance outlay in this state anymore.


----------



## V_Scapes

1-2 for me too, hopefully a quick scrape and salt event.


----------



## Mike_C

I have a total of 4 seasonal accounts, I'm not a fan of them in general but the few I do have make sense for us. I'd rather bill per event any day though, even in a light snow year like this the salt runs add up


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Are you guys able to get clients to sign up for seasonal accounts? The main reason I ask is the overhead and insurance outlay in this state anymore.


We have 4 seasonal commercial accounts that if it were not to snow the company still makes money


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I have a total of 4 seasonal accounts, I'm not a fan of them in general but the few I do have make sense for us. I'd rather bill per event any day though, even in a light snow year like this the salt runs add up


But in leans years like this those checks each month are nice


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> http://epawaweather.com/weather-wee...7dk-3QL-hWEhxracvW5e-uU_CiHUCoohx3WjWqv1QxXWM
> 
> Inch or two NW NJ, after that, not looking great for the remainder of February.


I was looking at the long range, start of Feb does not look so great. I see a lot of rain.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Remainder of February? It hasnt even started yet.. long range models have been atrocious.. long way to go


I see that it's going to get cold then looks like some warm temps and rain for the start of Feb. What you thinking? I am starting to get a little jumpy.


----------



## S_Marino87

LAB INC said:


> I see that it's going to get cold then looks like some warm temps and rain for the start of Feb. What you thinking?* I am starting to get a little jumpy.*


There's the guy


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I see that it's going to get cold then looks like some warm temps and rain for the start of Feb. What you thinking? I am starting to get a little jumpy.


I thought you were in Florida chasing bikinis around?


----------



## J.Ricci

One seasonal here, not my favorite way to work things but it helps float through gaps in storms here and there



LAB INC said:


> I am starting to get a little jumpy.


Welcome back old friend


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I thought you were in Florida chasing bikinis around?


Lol, I should back at this point. I have been pretty good up to this point.


----------



## Randall Ave

Per the weather channel, for Teusday we might get a little more than a dusting, mabey a few inches, then it shows -6 degrees for Wensday night.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> One seasonal here, not my favorite way to work things but it helps float through gaps in storms here and there
> 
> Welcome back old friend


It's good to be back? Any of you guys ever hear from Grandview? He used to post in the from, have not seen him around in years.


----------



## Randall Ave

He was on another plowing forum, then it got shut down. Kinda hopeing he returns, allways liked his banter.


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> Per the weather channel, for Teusday we might get a little more than a dusting, mabey a few inches, then it shows -6 degrees for Wensday night.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> He was on another plowing forum, then it got shut down. Kinda hopeing he returns, allways liked his banter.


Hell,

I want to know if he ever fixed his plow headlamp!

Lol. He's a good guy.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Hell,
> 
> I want to know if he ever fixed his plow headlamp!
> 
> Lol. He's a good guy.


If I remember correctly, he did have a heart attact a few years ago.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> If I remember correctly, he did have a heart attact a few years ago.


That sucks. I had no idea. Can only hope he's well.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> If I remember correctly, he did have a heart attact a few years ago.


Wow, I hope he is ok. I looked on his profile and it showed he was not on since I think 2013. Would be nice to have him back.


----------



## Mike_PS

Grandview was banned briefly and was allowed back on several years ago...it has been HIS choice not to return so I just wanted to make that clear


----------



## LAB INC

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Grandview was banned briefly and was allowed back on several years ago...it has been HIS choice not to return so I just wanted to make that clear


Thank you for updating us, much appreciated!


----------



## Exclusive contracting

I have some seasonal I like them for the steady check in winter


----------



## iceyman

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Grandview was banned briefly and was allowed back on several years ago...it has been HIS choice not to return so I just wanted to make that clear


always watching


----------



## sota

MJD?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> MJD?


Hey Mike,

You need to get some sunlight on ya. Looking a little pale, there.


----------



## Mike_C

Restocked on salt, waiting on a trailer of calcium then I'm getting the hell out of the office. Hope we end the month of Feb strong since it looks like it may be a slow start


----------



## shawn_

Are we getting anything tomorrow some reports are saying 1-3” for Monmouth county ....


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Are we getting anything tomorrow some reports are saying 1-3" for Monmouth county ....


I would say kinda like last snow .. .5-1.5 .. maybe well get lucky.. hahaha prob not


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The fantasy maps don't even look that good.


----------



## V_Scapes

Most of the state looks to end as snow. 2-4 for up here.


----------



## Randall Ave

This morning, 101.5 said north of 78 and west of 287 could see 3 to 6 inches. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> The fantasy maps don't even look that good.


Cnj south under 2".. above 78 chance for 3-5


----------



## shawn_

How far above 78? Got a few accounts in Newark.


----------



## Mattymax

shawn_ said:


> How far above 78? Got a few accounts in Newark.


3.4 miles


----------



## iceyman

Mattymax said:


> 3.4 miles


Hhahah


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> How far above 78? Got a few accounts in Newark.


Well find out in 48 hrs lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

For the Northern NJ guys, ones in elevated areas. 
Be safe all.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> For the Northern NJ guys, ones in elevated areas.
> Be safe all.
> 
> View attachment 189369


Not yet, I'm heading out to fix a hole in a trailer roof. Actually two. There are two masts on a fork lift???


----------



## V_Scapes

From the maps I'm seeing the 3-6 area is Sussex and northward.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> From the maps I'm seeing the 3-6 area is Sussex and northward.


Ya know, I'm really at the point I just don't give a ____. Bring on the spring weather.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> From the maps I'm seeing the 3-6 area is Sussex and northward.


Highest elevations will get the most. should be pretty wet on the treated pavement tomorrow during the day except the highest elevations.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Not yet, I'm heading out to fix a hole in a trailer roof. Actually two. There are two masts on a fork lift???


We will do pretty good on top of the hills. Down in the valley by Me should be less tomorrow.
One of these days we got to go to Rosie's for lunch or breakfast.

Edit.

Not sure what your forklift comment it was about?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> From the maps I'm seeing the 3-6 area is Sussex and northward.


Should look kind of like this when all said and done. Mostly grass below 700 ft, non treated pavement above.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> We will do pretty good on top of the hills. Down in the valley by Me should be less tomorrow.
> One of these days we got to go to Rosie's for lunch or breakfast.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Not sure what your forklift comment it was about?


Trailer yard, 53 footer. Those holes are about 8 x 8. Fork lift mast. All sealed up now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Trailer yard, 53 footer. Those holes are about 8 x 8. Fork lift mast. All sealed up now.
> View attachment 189374
> 
> 
> View attachment 189373


That's good you got them all sealed up this afternoon and they won't be leaking in any water tomorrow.
I guess a New fork lift operator, trying to reach real high? Oops


----------



## J.Ricci

Salt run at best here tomorrow night


----------



## Mattymax

Hate the in-between storms. 
Do you plow? 
Do you not ? 
Will salt be enough ?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mattymax said:


> Hate the in-between storms.
> Do you plow?
> Do you not ?
> Will salt be enough ?


And no matter what you do someone is gonna *****.


----------



## djt1029

Scrape, salt, bill and wait for complaints to come in is all you can do


----------



## Oakplow

Winter advisory in Mercer but I dont see much accumulation that would be worth plowing. Maybe a salt but the apartment complex will only let me salt if they deem it's worth them salting the other apartment complexes that they do in house


----------



## Petr51488

Mr Efficiency said:


> Should look kind of like this when all said and done. Mostly grass below 700 ft, non treated pavement above.
> 
> View attachment 189372


Lmao you see that white spot in the north east ? That's me haha


----------



## iceyman

Mattymax said:


> Hate the in-between storms.
> Do you plow?
> Do you not ?
> Will salt be enough ?


If we get over half inch were pushing everything.. screw it


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Scrape, salt, bill and wait for complaints to come in is all you can do


Especially this winter its scrape and rape time


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Especially this winter its scrape and rape time


Ya gotta make something. None of us are doing this for a hobby.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Not at all. Kinda hoping it stays like this so we get a mid to late March start.


Want to start cleanups first or second week of March. Bought a second truck and want to put it to work.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Want to start cleanups first or second week of March. Bought a second truck and want to put it to work.


Wasn't last March a snowy era


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Wasn't last March a snowy era


Dude he's from Florida.


----------



## djt1029

kawasaki guy said:


> Want to start cleanups first or second week of March. Bought a second truck and want to put it to work.


You'll be fine it only snows there like what once every other leap year


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Petr51488 said:


> Lmao you see that white spot in the north east ? That's me haha


I fixed that for you..lowblue:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> If we get over half inch were pushing everything.. screw it


Got to, it's nont going to melt for days. Going to flash freeze and then become extremely cold.


----------



## Mike_C

Who was that team on the ice masquerading as the devils tonight?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Who was that team on the ice masquerading as the devils tonight?


They looked damn good tonight. I was curious how the break would treat us. Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## Petr51488

Mr Efficiency said:


> I fixed that for you..lowblue:
> 
> View attachment 189394


Haha thanks. I wasn't complaining though !


----------



## lilsteve08

What town are you from vscapes? I will be at the game Thursday with my wife and older son, I would like to say hello to you, I see you on Plowsite alot, we are 1st year season ticket holders.


----------



## djt1029

lilsteve08 said:


> What town are you from vscapes? I will be at the game Thursday with my wife and older son, I would like to say hello to you, I see you on Plowsite alot, we are 1st year season ticket holders.


What section are you in? First year here too


----------



## V_Scapes

Ringwood


----------



## lilsteve08

djt1029 said:


> What section are you in? First year here too


Section 119


----------



## iceyman

Nw guys should be golden for 3-5 later .. gona take alot longer for us in the middle to cool down ..


----------



## Mattymax

iceyman said:


> Nw guys should be golden for 3-5 later .. gona take alot longer for us in the middle to cool down ..


Weather ch still says under an inch 
Morris county


----------



## V_Scapes

Fine,light snow here with a sugar coating on the ground.


----------



## Mike_C

Coating down here, also met the new neighbors this morning and no matter how much snow we get today, they were the two biggest snowflakes I'll be seeing. Boy are they in for a treat tonight when we fire up a few dozen diesel engines and head out


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Coating down here, also met the new neighbors this morning and no matter how much snow we get today, they were the two biggest snowflakes I'll be seeing. Boy are they in for a treat tonight when we fire up a few dozen diesel engines and head out


Hahahhaah


----------



## iceyman

Mattymax said:


> Weather ch still says under an inch
> Morris county


I think ull get more than an inch but warren and sussex should be 3-5


----------



## djt1029

Nothing here yet, although according to my weather channel app it's been snow showering since around 7AM. You'd think they'd get the current weather right at least



Mike_C said:


> Coating down here, also met the new neighbors this morning and no matter how much snow we get today, they were the two biggest snowflakes I'll be seeing. Boy are they in for a treat tonight when we fire up a few dozen diesel engines and head out


Lol there goes the neighborhood


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Nothing here yet, although according to my weather channel app it's been snow showering since around 7AM. You'd think they'd get the current weather right at least
> 
> Lol there goes the neighborhood


Might be snowing just not reaching the ground.. virga


----------



## J.Ricci

Few flurries and some drizzle here. Started a foundation today would be nice to salt later and stack some billing


----------



## Randall Ave

Was just up in Sussex Township on a service call, about the same here as up there, just a fine snow, do not think we are getting much, but the county was scraping the road, nothen there.


----------



## iceyman

Chance for a line of serious snow squalls tmrw.. we will prob get more snow from that than tonite


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Chance for a line of serious snow squalls tmrw.. we will prob get more snow from that than tonite


Dusting hear in Bernardsville NJ.


----------



## S_Marino87

It was sticking here in Newark in colder spots, nothing in most areas though. Seems like we're in a gap now


----------



## iceyman

The front will form later on


S_Marino87 said:


> It was sticking here in Newark in colder spots, nothing in most areas though. Seems like we're in a gap now


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got back from salting my commercials and it was burning everything off quickly at thirty degrees. Loaded the salter again, time to wait.


----------



## sota

*AHEM*

BUBKIS HERE!

that is all.


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Coating down here, also met the new neighbors this morning and no matter how much snow we get today, they were the two biggest snowflakes I'll be seeing. Boy are they in for a treat tonight when we fire up a few dozen diesel engines and head out


Be careful with neighbors. They can become your worst nightmare. Some people have absolutely nothing better to do than to mess with you over any little thing that bothers them. People suck


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Be careful with neighbors. They can become your worst nightmare. Some people have absolutely nothing better to do than to mess with you over any little thing that bothers them. People suck


Yeah people do suck, but I'm not too worried, I've got 18 acres so the buffer zone is pretty strong I just happened to catch them by the mailbox. Won't make the mistake of saying hi again that's for sure


----------



## iceyman

Nw looks good on radar right now


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Nw looks good on radar right now[/QUO
> 
> Pouring rain, at my office in Bernardsville.


----------



## J.Ricci

Heavy rain here too, keeping fingers crossed for a salt run


----------



## Mike_C

We have 4" here easy at the yard. Did I hear on the radio that our idiot gov. closed state offices for this?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

About 3" here down the hill some from where Randall Ave is and he has got to have 4" or more now. We will start pushing at 9 -10 pm again. Not doing everything twice. 

This was an elevation only snow system like I said yesterday. 
Cold air is coming in soon salting will be needed at lower elevations also as dustings occur.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> We have 4" here easy at the yard. Did I hear on the radio that our idiot gov. closed state offices for this?


I was coming home at 5, stopped and watched the four state tri axle contractor plows go by scrapping Rt46, no snow, but the plows were down. Talk about wasting tax money.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mike_C said:


> We have 4" here easy at the yard. Did I hear on the radio that our idiot gov. closed state offices for this?


Early dismissal, started at 1:30.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> We have 4" here easy at the yard. Did I hear on the radio that our idiot gov. closed state offices for this?


What a joke right?



Randall Ave said:


> I was coming home at 5, stopped and watched the four state tri axle contractor plows go by scrapping Rt46, no snow, but the plows were down. Talk about wasting tax money.


I miss DOT money


----------



## V_Scapes

What a joke, everything got washed away. Just scraping a couple driveways now. Changing to snow as I type.


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> Be careful with neighbors. They can become your worst nightmare. Some people have absolutely nothing better to do than to mess with you over any little thing that bothers them. People suck


You just described my entire town.

Also: weather report.
Drive from Warren to home saw rain transitioning into something that could have been sleet/snow, but definitely wasn't straight rain. Gonna get froggy out there soon I bet.


----------



## S_Marino87

On the drive home from Newark it was rain the whole way, just walked the dog now it seems like some flakes are mixing in here and there. Unlikely I get work out of this though


----------



## iceyman

Shud be out by midnite.. were gona salt once its over or plow if we can


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> On the drive home from Newark it was rain the whole way, just walked the dog now it seems like some flakes are mixing in here and there. Unlikely I get work out of this though


I took the mutt out when I got home, they do like to play in fresh snow, but he hates it when it freezes over.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

All I gotta say is...


----------



## Randall Ave

Snow stopped here, time to go play a little


----------



## shawn_

Seems like rain is sticking around longer then originally thought? Whatever I’ll take another salting!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Salted my commercials on the way home again. School is delayed tomorrow so hopefully another salt run in the AM.


----------



## iceyman

Everything is wetand gona freeZe.. good thing they hyped last weeks freeze and not tonite


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Everything is wetand gona freeZe.. good thing they hyped last weeks freeze and not tonite


No wind tonight prior to the temps crashing so no chance of drying.

I'm looking forward to this squall line tomorrow gonna be nuts.


----------



## djt1029

Never went back to snow here, drizzle seems to finally have shut off. Going out now to salt


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> No wind tonight prior to the temps crashing so no chance of drying.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this squall line tomorrow gonna be nuts.


Yep squalls are hard to come by


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Not a drop of snow.

Nothing, nada, zilch.

Maybe next month


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Not a drop of snow.
> 
> Nothing, nada, zilch.
> 
> Maybe next month


We had a coating.. just got back from another salt run.. wish we could use those big metal things that hang off the front sooner or later


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> We had a coating.. just got back from another salt run.. wish we could use those big metal things that hang off the front sooner or later


This season is reminiscent of a few seasons back, where we prepped the trucks, paid the ins bills, got ready mentally, and stood around watching spring like weather hover over for most of the year.

Would be nice if it changes soon.

5 *f. tonight and clear. Nice night for a cuddle.

Gee. I wonder what that sexy woman at the gym is doing tonight.

( shhh! Don't let my wife hear )


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I was coming home at 5, stopped and watched the four state tri axle contractor plows go by scrapping Rt46, no snow, but the plows were down. Talk about wasting tax money.


.

Every time I was out on 46 I saw the DOT salting and salting and salting. wish I could set up a camera to see how many times they went by in the salt truck back and forth back.

Was about 6 or 7 dump trucks with plows on main Street in succasunna across from Brian's around 4 idling waiting to plow the salt off the roads.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Got in at 5 am and still up, was a Loner night for me the expected, one of my plow trucks lost reverse 3 hours in. Yea a GM, 2500 hd.

So much rust on the truck. not sure what I'm going to do.
Always something


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got in at 5 am and still up, was a Loner night for me the expected, one of my plow trucks lost reverse 3 hours in. Yea a GM, 2500 hd.
> 
> So much rust on the truck. not sure what I'm going to do.
> Always something


Drive a route where you only go forwards???

That sucks. Just paid $3500 to get my trans done. Hopefully you don't have to deal with hack mechanics, like I did


----------



## prezek

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Drive a route where you only go forwards???
> 
> That sucks. Just paid $3500 to get my trans done. Hopefully you don't have to deal with hack mechanics, like I did


I've had it with the couple of transmission shops near me for rebuilds. Last 2 I have used a Powertrain remanufactured and had my mechanic do the swap. Knock on wood, I've been very happy.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Drive a route where you only go forwards???
> 
> That sucks. Just paid $3500 to get my trans done. Hopefully you don't have to deal with hack mechanics, like I did


Hopefully it won't cost 3500 the truck's probably only worth that. I've had a fair amount of transmissions done at one location maybe he can just piecemeal the trans so it lasts the rest of the winter at a reduced cost.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got in at 5 am and still up, was a Loner night for me the expected, one of my plow trucks lost reverse 3 hours in. Yea a GM, 2500 hd.
> 
> So much rust on the truck. not sure what I'm going to do.
> Always something


Few bad typo sorry.. kind of tired but need to sleep


----------



## Mike_C

Last truck just got back in, pushed and salted everything. Looking forward to the squalls hoping they’re plowable


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Oh lookie alla da schnoooow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Salted wet lots last night, today could be interesting for at least some of the state


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Last truck just got back in, pushed and salted everything. Looking forward to the squalls hoping they're plowable


Ehh probably be too fast moving for a push but well see


----------



## V_Scapes

Salter is reloaded would love to squeak out another salt run, would be the forth in alittle over 24 hrs.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Salter is reloaded would love to squeak out another salt run, would be the forth in alittle over 24 hrs.


payup


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Salter is reloaded would love to squeak out another salt run, would be the forth in alittle over 24 hrs.


Its cold and gona be colder tonite.. lets hope we get another coating..

PSA! The radar might not look as good as the line actually is.. has to with how low the cloud tops are and that snow is less dense than water


----------



## Pa Plowman

Good Line of Squalls moved though Pa just across the River

More Salting


----------



## sota

Snow squall hitting my area right now. Directionally calling for near total whiteout conditions with the sucker.


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> Snow squall hitting my area right now. Directionally calling for near total whiteout conditions with the sucker.


Same hear in Bernardaville. Looks like a blizzard outside.


----------



## Oakplow

Just starting at 2 seconds ago here. Looked up from my phone at the gas station and it's coming down hard.


----------



## V_Scapes

Absolutely dumping here. Whiteout conditions.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Just had bit coming down and the stopped in ocean township


----------



## djt1029

Coming down like crazy here, started about 20 minutes ago. Nearly a white out now


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

5 minutes ago, there wasn't any snow at all here.

Serious...5 minutes ago

Snownado!!!


----------



## djt1029

From nothing to a nice coating in about 40 minutes. Time to salt again


----------



## V_Scapes

Quick salt run again in anticipation of re freeze. I wish I could salt this much every storm!


----------



## J.Ricci

I can't believe how many accidents I've seen since coming out here. Almost done with the route


----------



## UniqueTouch

the only good thing about this year is at least we got a decent amount of salt runs in and haven't had to destroy our trucks doing it. Would definitely enjoy a couple pushes this year but I have a feeling we'll be plowing late into march instead of Jan-Feb I am thinking but who knows. Its going to be what it is going to be. I just feel for you guys with huge operating costs.


----------



## J.Ricci

Anyone in the Bergen/Passaic county area at that fire at the paper plant tonight? Looks crazy


----------



## Mike_C

Morris sending companies to Bergen, seems like every winter theres a massive fire out that way, like that tinderbox apartment building a year or two ago


----------



## S_Marino87

Sounds bad, my department's on standby and we're about 20-30 minutes away.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

That Squall line was wild, dumped over 1" of snow here and then drifted quite a bit.

Had to make a round all around to plow a bunch of driveways, drifting ones and so many walks were all drifted in.
Glad it was nice and fluffy not bad running Pusher shovels fast right down the walkways we shoveled last night.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone in the Bergen/Passaic county area at that fire at the paper plant tonight? Looks crazy


Smoke showing up as snow on radar.. and a pic from Twitter


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I thought you guys were joking, regarding satellite view.

Toilet paper storage 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/2728176002

Wow.. Crazy.. I bet it was started by some dude with a grinder cutting an access to his fuel rank lines.

Grab your tp. Venezuela isn't the only shortage anymore.

From local radar


----------



## Randall Ave

Marcal Paper, was just buy there around 4:30 today


----------



## HeatMiser

The Marcel sign was iconic driving down 80 everyday. Crazy it's gone


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Marcal Paper, was just buy there around 4:30 today


Hmmm...

You pass by, TP factory goes up in flames....

Just saying..


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Sounds bad, my department's on standby and we're about 20-30 minutes away.


If you guys head in be safe, nasty night out there. I think Truckie and DJT are both vollie's in Bergen County too, not sure how close to Elmwood Park though


----------



## sota

that squall was AWESOME!


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> that squall was AWESOME!


It was wild. I was waiting in one of my lots and it looked like someone shook out a pillow case of snow suddenly.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> If you guys head in be safe, nasty night out there. I think Truckie and DJT are both vollie's in Bergen County too, not sure how close to Elmwood Park though


These nights its tough to be outside for more than a couple minutes.. give those responders alot of credit


----------



## treeguyry

Be safe to all involved, especially the guys from on here...I consider myself lucky to be home in the heat, watching tv and relaxing tonight


----------



## lilsteve08

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone in the Bergen/Passaic county area at that fire at the paper plant tonight? Looks crazy


I was with my wife and 4 yr old daughter, we were driving east in route 80 to the route 20 exit ramp, it looked as if the fire was crossing route 80 with the high winds, my wife got scared, we pulled over in 2 places to watch, very sad to loose an iconic landmark building like Marcal.


----------



## S_Marino87

We haven't been put to work but got bumped up to standby at one of Elmwood Park's stations a couple blocks from the fire, wind is nasty. Would be funny if I'm on standby with one of them without even knowing it but if they're from Bergen they're probably in the thick of it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wishing those first responders nothing but safe travels, no injuries.

Too cold for that crap


----------



## Randall Ave

I was on the back side of the Teterboro air port during the squall, could not see anything, wild driving. Had a road call last night around ten. It was -2, kinda chilly, feel for those guys at that fire.


----------



## J.Ricci

Rough night up there for sure with a long day ahead still


----------



## iceyman

Nice clipper coming tmrw with excellently timed high pressure over us .. cant buy a push


----------



## rizzoa13

What kind of accumulation is that clipper bringing? My sites are mostly in Vineland, Bridgeton and Millville and look to be right in the middle of that.


----------



## truckie80

We went in last night originally in a coverage role and got bumped up to the scene, got released around 1am. The bulk of the complex is collapsed, still burning as we speak. Night tour tonight at the real job, would like it to be a quiet one


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

truckie80 said:


> We went in last night originally in a coverage role and got bumped up to the scene, got released around 1am. The bulk of the complex is collapsed, still burning as we speak. Night tour tonight at the real job, would like it to be a quiet one


Thank you for your service. Everyone should appreciate you guys.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Second time, got frozen out of my truck again yesterday around 4:30 pm after the snow squall hit. I let the truck warm up before leaving, got in it drove to store to get a big coffee before making my rounds. Came out and couldn't get back in drivers side door, passenger side opened fine. I reached in and open the driver side window, poured orange deicer washer fluid down in the door jamb and handle again, within a minute it opened. 
Glad I had the washer fluid bottle in the back of the truck. 

Got to get some lube and spray in the door lock assembly, hopefully that will help doesn't happen again. 

Glad I got everything done yesterday evening, bit cold here this morning, -5° for the low.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Marcal Paper, was just buy there around 4:30 today


This is what's left, nothing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090968071454539776


----------



## iceyman

rizzoa13 said:


> What kind of accumulation is that clipper bringing? My sites are mostly in Vineland, Bridgeton and Millville and look to be right in the middle of that.


Maybe an inch.. doesnt look like much


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> We went in last night originally in a coverage role and got bumped up to the scene, got released around 1am. The bulk of the complex is collapsed, still burning as we speak. Night tour tonight at the real job, would like it to be a quiet one


Long cold night, hope you're not in for another tonight


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Maybe an inch.. doesnt look like much


Salt run for the southern guys.


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> We went in last night originally in a coverage role and got bumped up to the scene, got released around 1am. The bulk of the complex is collapsed, still burning as we speak. Night tour tonight at the real job, would like it to be a quiet one





djt1029 said:


> Long cold night, hope you're not in for another tonight


Any chatter about a cause? I know it's early but I also know how chatter travels around the fireground on a job like that


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Any chatter about a cause? I know it's early but I also know how chatter travels around the fireground on a job like that


Read an article that qouted a top guy at the company and they said they were always on fire.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Read an article that qouted a top guy at the company and they said they were always on fire.


I read the same thing. Supposedly it was a regular occurrence that the local FD was there putting out fires. You would think that the township would have had enough and required retrofitting of the building for sprinklers. Granted a half a million square feet is a lot to cover, but so is the lives of first responders, and costs for those lives lost would have far exceeded any retrofitting costs.


----------



## djt1029

Just after 12:00 today


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> Read an article that qouted a top guy at the company and they said they were always on fire.


2nd in 3 weeks 4th in 2 years. Always was a matter of time unfortunately


----------



## treeguyry

djt1029 said:


> Just after 12:00 today
> View attachment 189600


****


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> Just after 12:00 today
> View attachment 189600


Long nights, long days. Stay safe man


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Any chatter about a cause? I know it's early but I also know how chatter travels around the fireground on a job like that


Paper burns fast, did they teach you nothing in the academy back in the 1950's? haha


----------



## truckie80

Combustible dust is a scary thing


----------



## V_Scapes

And over a dozen cars on fire at EWR..da fuq is goin on.


----------



## iceyman

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Fire-Newark-Airport-Brooklyn-Bronx-505129561.html


----------



## truckie80

Hope the magic continues in Harlem tonight...I mean if I'm gonna be out in the cold I might as well get to be first due, it's more fun that way


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Hope the magic continues in Harlem tonight...I mean if I'm gonna be out in the cold I might as well get to be first due, it's more fun that way


Spoken like a true city truck guy lol


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Just after 12:00 today
> View attachment 189600


Just out of curiosity, if either you, truckie or Marino know how many departments ended up on this one?



J.Ricci said:


> Paper burns fast, did they teach you nothing in the academy back in the 1950's? haha


Fire bad, water good. We were still riding horse & carriage rigs back then...


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Just out of curiosity, if either you, truckie or Marino know how many departments ended up on this one?
> 
> Fire bad, water good. We were still riding horse & carriage rigs back then...


I saw something earlier that said 35+ departments


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> I saw something earlier that said 35+ departments


I can't remember ever hearing a "7 alarm" fire being called out.

Crazy...hope none of the guys fot hurt


----------



## J.Ricci

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I can't remember ever hearing a "7 alarm" fire being called out.
> 
> Crazy...hope none of the guys fot hurt


I think it ended up at 10+, same as the Seaside fire years back.We didn't have to deal with freezing cold temperatures and frozen temperatures that day/night though, thank God


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> I think it ended up at 10+, same as the Seaside fire years back.We didn't have to deal with freezing cold temperatures and frozen temperatures that day/night though, thank God


Anything that goes to a 5th or higher is a logistical nightmare, add in all the special calls at something like last nights fire and it's even more difficult. Great job to everyone involved, could have been a lot worse. Fire was stopped just short of at least one 2,000 gallon propane tank from what I read


----------



## Petr51488

35 departments? Stupid question but where does everyone park? Seems dangerous cramming that many trucks near the huge fire.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Wasn't last March a snowy era


Had a few inches on a Thursday, plowed, and was back to work the next day.


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> 35 departments? Stupid question but where does everyone park? Seems dangerous cramming that many trucks near the huge fire.


The 35 number seems a low since we were just on standby and the station we were at was crowded with 5 different departments. The guys on here who were actually on the fireground can speak to this more but there's multiple staging areas where manpower can park their rigs and walk in. Also rehab areas, EMS areas, command posts, etc. Probably were 30 something blocks shut down last night, most of which jammed with apparatus, plus all the parking lots in the area.


----------



## kawasaki guy

djt1029 said:


> You'll be fine it only snows there like what once every other leap year


Pretty much. Had that big storm last year and ended up having to rent a mini skid steer to move the 3-4' drifts. This year it has been one little few inch storm that I just salted away.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I still need to find another driver/crew leader. this will be interesting. Think I have 2 good laborers/non drivers already lined up at least.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> I still need to find another driver/crew leader. this will be interesting. Think I will have 2 good laborers/non drivers.


Finding help just plain sucks. I pay my part timer $30.00 an hour, lately he's always sick or busy.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Finding help just plain sucks. I pay my part timer $30.00 an hour, lately he's always sick or busy.


Pretty much. Not even sure where to start looking at this point. Only a month until my season starts.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sweet isn’t it great these little saltingd


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Sweet isn't it great these little saltingd


payuppayuppayup


----------



## djt1029

Wind chill of -1 and I’m heading out on a planting estimate...this just doesn’t seem right.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Wind chill of -1 and I'm heading out on a planting estimate...this just doesn't seem right.


I tried to clean the windows in my one shop yesterday.. spray the cleaner on them and went to use to squeegee and the cleaner was straight frozen to the window lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Washed my salt trucks this morning...even with a heated garage and hot water power washer it was a struggle. The second I walked out of the garage back into my house I became a walking popsicle.


----------



## rizzoa13

I power washed everything the other night and parked it. Loaded up with salt this morning got to my first site to pre-salt and the auger wouldn’t spin... had to dig out half a 5yard hopper get a wrench on it and break her free. Ice chunks came out!

Other dump truck didn’t get plugged in because it kept tripping my guys breaker at his house. Arc faults are shenanigans so I replaced it with a standard 20amp and got it to start charging. Truck has a cat c7 which hates to start anyway. Couldn’t get her to crank so we hit it with a rocket heater, still won’t crank. Found the ground strap was shot so replaced it with doubled up 1/0 and she’s up and running. It’s been an interesting morning.


----------



## iceyman

rizzoa13 said:


> I power washed everything the other night and parked it. Loaded up with salt this morning got to my first site to pre-salt and the auger wouldn't spin... had to dig out half a 5yard hopper get a wrench on it and break her free. Ice chunks came out!
> 
> Other dump truck didn't get plugged in because it kept tripping my guys breaker at his house. Arc faults are shenanigans so I replaced it with a standard 20amp and got it to start charging. Truck has a cat c7 which hates to start anyway. Couldn't get her to crank so we hit it with a rocket heater, still won't crank. Found the ground strap was shot so replaced it with doubled up 1/0 and she's up and running. It's been an interesting morning.


If things didnt happen all at once it wouldnt be any fun


----------



## J.Ricci

Snowing and sticking here. Gearing up for another salt run unexpectedly. Starting to like this winter


----------



## UniqueTouch

can anyone say salt run?? lol I think ima push my luck


----------



## iceyman

Radar to the south looks good .. once again us in cnj get mood flurries


----------



## rizzoa13

Gonna drop plow after we eat something.


----------



## Oakplow

iceyman said:


> Radar to the south looks good .. once again us in cnj get mood flurries


Doesnt seem like us cnj are ever going to get anything this winter. Just emailed the property manager to see if they want to salt tonight but I doubt it.


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Doesnt seem like us cnj are ever going to get anything this winter. Just emailed the property manager to see if they want to salt tonight but I doubt it.


Still long way to go


----------



## J.Ricci

Salted everywhere, 4 runs in a week. I’ll take this all winter long.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Salted everywhere, 4 runs in a week. I'll take this all winter long.


I wish I would've started running bulk years ago, so much more money to be made.


----------



## Mike_C

Beautiful day in the Poconos, although there's hardly any snow on the ground but that's been the case all winter.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Beautiful day in the Poconos, although there's hardly any snow on the ground but that's been the case all winter.


Did you ever buy a sled? Conditions upstate are supposed to be awesome right now.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Did you ever buy a sled? Conditions upstate are supposed to be awesome right now.


Yeah I got a pair of Pro-RMK 163's. Haven't really been able to play around with them much yet but I did go out for a couple hours earlier today.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I don't mind this whole salt runs only until spring thing either.

Got about 1-2" yesterday. Could still almost see the joints in sidewalks. Surprised guys were actually plowing it. I salted towards the beginning and then one more time after it was all over, and that took care of it.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Did you ever buy a sled? Conditions upstate are supposed to be awesome right now.


Great for snowboarding, can't wait to get up there again next weekend.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Great for snowboarding, can't wait to get up there again next weekend.


Where ya headed


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Where ya headed


My brother and his wife have a place up in Hunter, NY. Only made it up there 3 times this year so far but come Thursday night I'm getting the **** out of here


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> My brother and his wife have a place up in Hunter, NY. Only made it up there 3 times this year so far but come Thursday night I'm getting the **** out of here


Hows the new part of the mountain?


----------



## sota

that overstuffed squirrel in PA says, early spring.


----------



## treeguyry

sota said:


> that overstuffed squirrel in PA says, early spring.


After reading that he's wrong 61% of the time, I have even less confidence in that prediction than ever before.


----------



## Randall Ave

Almost feels like a warm spring day today.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Agreed, tossed a rack of ribs on the smoker and didn't freeze doing it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Tomorrow's low 50s, high 40's minimum through the weekend.

Nice week ahead, other than for snow


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm about to jump on the quad and enjoy with some buddies


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I should've done this *years *ago.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This is crazy


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I should've done this *years *ago.
> 
> View attachment 189751


What are you guys using to spray like a salt neutralizer on and under your rigs? Wondering if someone makes a foam you can spray and let sit before rinsing off.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Now that I've done this and it worked I'm thinking about getting an inline venturi device that is commonly used for fertilizer.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> What are you guys using to spray like a salt neutralizer on and under your rigs? Wondering if someone makes a foam you can spray and let sit before rinsing off.


Dogplow has a ingredient, but for the life of me, or alzimers, I can not remember the name of it.


----------



## Hydromaster

sota said:


> What are you guys using to spray like a salt neutralizer on and under your rigs? Wondering if someone makes a foam you can spray and let sit before rinsing off.


Salt-a-way or salt Terminator


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> Agreed, tossed a rack of ribs on the smoker and didn't freeze doing it.


Wings and brisket here. Perfect day for an anti Super Bowl party


----------



## LAB INC

Looks like spring has arrived! Out side next to my pool house using the BBQ, wonder when the snow will be back. Enjoy the game guys!


----------



## Randall Ave

Worked outside all day today. I was dying, had to much winter clothing on.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Worked outside all day today. I was dying, had to much winter clothing on.


I know it's crazy, it feels like summer after being out in the cold all week.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Dogplow has a ingredient, but for the life of me, or alzimers, I can not remember the name of it.


i've been using this stuff for years:https://www.homedepot.com/p/SAVOGRAN-Savogran-10501-12-Oz-Wood-Bleach-30142/300614433?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|VF|D24|3M|NA|PLA|3M_Sundries_Paint_Test|71700000047523376|58700004766740015|92700040663644252&gclid=CjwKCAiAv9riBRANEiwA9Dqv1ZLyFzKxbEN-xnRrN-PRVanYijzTgHjTgPwExIpTOkb8gHnsfs_EZRoCo2AQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Then I found out you can buy it for next to nothing through amazon which is where I buy it now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0147JPQAI/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Use a respirator, as the fumes are not to be messed with if you're sensitive. Gloves are mandatory. Protective clothing, especially your face. It will "BURN" if mixed too strong, or you get it on bare skin. Clothing use should be immediately washed after.

Use a 5 gallon, clean pail. Add 1 or 2 gallons of hot water (preferably), albeit cold water works too.

Mix 2 oz per gallon, and if it's really crudded up, you can make it 3 oz per gallon of water. I use 2 per gallon, and i've had no negative issues, even on my painted surfaces.

Mix it with a wooden stick until it's completely dissipated into the water.

Pour it into a chemical resistant pump sprayer.

Spray the stuff on the areas of salt, such as undercarriage, sides, etc. You should test an area of paint, aluminum or chrome, as it can discolor some metals, especially aluminum. Test all surfaces you're worried about. My truck has no surfaces I'm worried about, so it's all good with me.

let it sit for a bit, but try not to let it dry on there. If need be, to keep it wet, respray a few times. 10 minutes or so, and you should be able to rinse it off with lots of water. If you're concerned that the acid isn't being washed off, you can use some baking soda in a separate pump sprayer, and neutralize it that way. obviously, you will need to wash the baking soda mix off as well.

This will remove light rust, salt, calcium or other minerals on metals, plastics and painted surfaces. Remember to test any area you're concerned of discoloration.


----------



## iceyman

Went to Blue mtn today.. busier than expected but snow was probably best ive ever had in the pokes.. and it was nid 40s .. no jacket needed.. Im on the right with my mountain buddy on left


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Wings and brisket here. Perfect day for an anti Super Bowl party


I'm trying to watch it this year but it's not the same....I'm really only watching in hopes of Brady losing


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> View attachment 189767
> View attachment 189768
> Went to Blue mtn today.. busier than expected but snow was probably best ive ever had in the pokes.. and it was nid 40s .. no jacket needed.. Im on the right with my mountain buddy on left


Careful, there Icyman! Your buddy is attempting to clean that blueberry that you had stuck in your ear since the last ice cream accident at your place. If successful, you'll be buying dinner later.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Took a ride today. Anyone ever seen the ice falls on the side of 78????

Crazy rainbow colors I assume are mineral deposits being drawn out of the mountainside


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Took a ride today. Anyone ever seen the ice falls on the side of 78????
> 
> Crazy rainbow colors I assume are mineral deposits being drawn out of the mountainside
> 
> View attachment 189769


Great picture, looks like car wash soap


----------



## sota

which stretch of 78 is that.


----------



## fendt716

sota said:


> which stretch of 78 is that.





sota said:


> which stretch of 78 is that.


----------



## fendt716

between exit 7 and 11


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Took a ride today. Anyone ever seen the ice falls on the side of 78????
> 
> Crazy rainbow colors I assume are mineral deposits being drawn out of the mountainside
> 
> View attachment 189769


Passed that on way home.. snapped a quick pic on wifeys phone. Pretty cool


----------



## iceyman

gona be warmmm next couple days


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> gona be warmmm next couple days


That's for sure!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> That's for sure!


58* f tomorrow.

Winter???? What winter???


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> which stretch of 78 is that.


Fendt knows better than I, but pretty sure it's between Still valley and Bloomsbury


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> which stretch of 78 is that.


Mile marker 10.2








c

I can't believe the state cops haven't stopped folks from hanging there. People passing at 80mph is not the place to selfie


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 58* f tomorrow.
> 
> Winter???? What winter???


More like spring!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> More like spring!


Enjoy this week becuase the cold should come back after the 11th or so.. and if the mjo heads into deep ph 8 we should snow.. should


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Enjoy this week becuase the cold should come back after the 11th or so.. and if the mjo heads into deep ph 8 we should snow.. should


I know it's far reaching but what are you seeing for the 10-12th? I need to decide if I'm going to FLA from the 5-12 . The daily forecast video I watch isn't available today.


----------



## J.Ricci

Beautiful day to pour concrete


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I know it's far reaching but what are you seeing for the 10-12th? I need to decide if I'm going to FLA from the 5-12 . The daily forecast video I watch isn't available today.


Chance for something the 11th but right now its a not much


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Chance for something the 11th but right now its a not much


Thanks. Didn't look like anything impressive as of yesterday.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Thanks. Didn't look like anything impressive as of yesterday.


The euro and gfs have a storm for 11/12th.. so far it's starting to trend colder but well see


----------



## Randall Ave

After last week I can't believe it is 61 outside now.


----------



## djt1029

Bringing in a couple guys tomorrow and Wednesday, might as well get a little work in. This weather's too good to waste


----------



## S_Marino87

Re-roofed a garage today, felt like a spring day. Felt even better to get a job done a couple months ahead of schedule


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

S_Marino87 said:


> Re-roofed a garage today, felt like a spring day. Felt even better to get a job done a couple months ahead of schedule


Exactly what I did today. Had a job scheduled for March 15. Did it today

What els do ya do on a 60* day?


----------



## Pa Plowman

Geez, another Tax

Will attempts be made to Ban Salting?

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/02/04/rain-tax-likely-to-become-reality-in-new-jersey/


----------



## sota

while I won't disagree we use WAY too much salt in this state (lawyers, anyone?) I don't see this as being a way to solve that problem.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Pa Plowman said:


> Geez, another Tax
> 
> Will attempts be made to Ban Salting?
> 
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/02/04/rain-tax-likely-to-become-reality-in-new-jersey/


I wonder how that's going to work out when the state is the biggest polluters of all Creeks rivers and streams with all their excess salt use. Last storm the state salted so much and so many times they didn't even have to plow route 46.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Good day to "beach hang"

65* and spectacular...


----------



## Mike_C

Another great day, finished service on all the site machine and got a few billable jobs done. Tomorrow looks decent too


----------



## sota

I got started on the plow storage box idea I've had for a while.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> I got started on the plow storage box idea I've had for a while.


What's ya got going ? This thing works best for me.

lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Gorgeous day in Florida...if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Gorgeous day in Florida...if anyone was wondering.


Ha Ha Ha, funny guy. Actually it was in the 60s here today I believe.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Gorgeous day in Florida...if anyone was wondering.


Yea it was fantastic here


----------



## sota

Dogplow Dodge said:


> What's ya got going ? This thing works best for me.
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 189849


Wish something like that was $100/month or so. I'm a poor boy.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Wish something like that was $100/month or so. I'm a poor boy.


No room for a container anywhere? You can get a 40' for under 2k delivered.. pays itself off quick


----------



## sota

My town is going full on hitler right now, so no.

Semi-related: anyone here from the Washiington, NJ area? PM me.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> My town is going full on hitler right now, so no.
> 
> Semi-related: anyone here from the Washiington, NJ area? PM me.


I know the feeling


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> My town is going full on hitler right now, so no.
> 
> Semi-related: anyone here from the Washiington, NJ area? PM me.


Don't Jersey have three different Washingtons?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Don't Jersey have three different Washingtons?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Models all printing snow from next Tuesday. 
Euro model.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

0z GFS


----------



## iceyman

Yep nice to see gfs and euro both on board.. hopefully keeps trending in our favor


----------



## J.Ricci

Would be nice to get a push in especially since it would give us a little break in other work. I’ll take a few more days off


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Would be nice to get a push in especially since it would give us a little break in other work. I'll take a few more days off


Well gfs went wayyy west on the 12z .. well see what euro does in an hour.. cmc is a decent hit as well


----------



## Petr51488

Have we learned nothing about getting our hopes up a week out?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Glad I prefer Wawa

https://www.foxnews.com/health/new-...hepatitis-a-customers-urged-to-get-vaccinated


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Kevin_NJ said:


> Glad I prefer Wawa
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/new-...hepatitis-a-customers-urged-to-get-vaccinated


Lol

Sent to my wife. World's biggest Dunkin coffee fan. Freaked her out.

Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> Glad I prefer Wawa
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/new-...hepatitis-a-customers-urged-to-get-vaccinated


Well that just made me a little, sick.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Kevin_NJ said:


> Glad I prefer Wawa
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/new-...hepatitis-a-customers-urged-to-get-vaccinated


You know its the truth because its fox. Fair and Balance--- yyaaayyyaa


----------



## Kevin_NJ

UniqueTouch said:


> You know its the truth because its fox. Fair and Balance--- yyaaayyyaa


This source make you feel better?

https://capemaycountynj.gov/CivicAlerts.aspx?AID=620


----------



## djt1029

Kevin_NJ said:


> This source make you feel better?
> 
> https://capemaycountynj.gov/CivicAlerts.aspx?AID=620


Careful, someone may need a "safe space"


----------



## sota

the last safe space anyone had was in the womb, and if NY and VA have their way even THAT won't be remotely safe any longer.


----------



## UniqueTouch

aint that the truth. Sickening.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone know good places to look or buy from for caterpillar skid steer tracks? im looking for the whole assembly not just the rubber tracks. Thank you


----------



## iceyman

PURE FANTASY but.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Raining 

Ooh yippie!


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> PURE FANTASY but.......
> 
> View attachment 189931


Exactly, Pure fantasy.

The F3V-GFS model, what it the # of big snowstorms it has shown up to now for NJ and how many have occurred? 
It's got to of shown at least 7 out past 6 days and 0 have occurred. 0 & 7 record.

It's due to win eventually? Lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Raining
> 
> Ooh yippie!


It hasn't rained here in Northern NJ since two weeks ago tomorrow. 
There's a ton of salt washing off all the state roads around here. They've been white for almost 2 weeks and been salted so many freaking times. 
The US government needs to tax the state of New Jersey with a rain tax for their excessive salt use.


----------



## iceyman

Def needed the rain to wash the white away.. and yes the fv3 has been dreadful but at least most models have a stormfor this period.. it has to get one right.. right? Maybe?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Picked the wife up some hepatitis. This way, she can't say it was me, screwing around


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> PURE FANTASY but.......


Sounds like it's not even a fantasy anymore?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Picked the wife up some hepatitis. This way, she can't say it was me, screwing around
> 
> View attachment 189946


Looks like holmdel


----------



## Pa Plowman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Picked the wife up some hepatitis. This way, she can't say it was me, screwing around
> 
> View attachment 189946


Trust me, U'll still get blamed


----------



## djt1029

I had an estimate this morning at a Domino's location, once again the chains are the last to call. Snow or no snow, it still makes no sense


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Sounds like it's not even a fantasy anymore?


6 days away.. front end thump to rain.. anothr storm 2/16 .. just not our year .. still time tho


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## J.Ricci

Good time to start stocking up on snow equipment, seeing some fire sales starting to burn


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Good time to start stocking up on snow equipment, seeing some fire sales starting to burn


Only thing I did was spent about 2 gs on parts stock. Otherwise I didn't go for the newer plow yet. Wife would have shot me.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

J.Ricci said:


> Good time to start stocking up on snow equipment, seeing some fire sales starting to burn


This may put out the fire sales if it occurs, Tuesday next week. 
Latest GFS.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mr Efficiency said:


> This may put out the fire sales if it occurs, Tuesday next week.
> Latest GFS.
> View attachment 189951


Uh, it doesn't help when I'm in the white area....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Pa Plowman said:


> Trust me, U'll still get blamed


Yeah..... 31 years later, and that's no doubt.

Gotta be nice to her. All her girlfriends are divorcing their husbands. Next thing you know, I'll have a bunch of divorced women at my house, and I'll be outtta her faster than I can blink my eyes.


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Yeah..... 31 years later, and that's no doubt.
> 
> Gotta be nice to her. All her girlfriends are divorcing their husbands. Next thing you know, I'll have a bunch of divorced women at my house, and I'll be outtta her faster than I can blink my eyes.


Nothing worse than a meeting of the bitter divorcees


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Uh, it doesn't help when I'm in the white area....


White area is just poor resolution


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Uh, it doesn't help when I'm in the white area....


White areas along the coast are just model errors.

The one to 12z Euro backed off some. Not showing a lot of precip. Monday morning may be a salt run for all with 1/2"









Today is only Thursday so not to the weekend but we know what's going to really happen for Tuesday. Subtract Monday's snow from this map.


----------



## shawn_

I’m eating Chinese tonight from the place right next to that Dunkin


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> I'm eating Chinese tonight from the place right next to that Dunkin


And I bet the dumpster out back is kittycat free.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> And I bet the dumpster out back is kittycat free.


That dunkin is right around the corner from the hospital, so hepatitis can be treated there.


----------



## shawn_

Haha the cat tonight was very delicious .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> Haha the cat tonight was very delicious .


Just so you know, they used frozen cat. Not as fresh as you were led to believe

https://kdvr.com/2019/02/07/frozen-cat-rescued-after-being-found-unresponsive-in-montana-snow-bank/

Kittycicle


----------



## iceyman

Cory playing well tonight


----------



## shawn_

ISLANDERS BABY


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Cory playing well tonight


Best he's looked in a long, long time.


----------



## sota

why does every project wind up taking 5x longer than I expect it to?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> why does every project wind up taking 5x longer than I expect it to?


Unreasonable expectations?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> ISLANDERS BABY


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel site shows 3 to 5 for Tuesday. Wonder how many times that will change before then.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Weather channel site shows 3 to 5 for Tuesday. Wonder how many times that will change before then.


At least 3 to 5 times lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> At least 3 to 5 times lol


Maybe more, then we will get nothing.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I feel more disappointment coming.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Unreasonable expectations?


maybe.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I feel more disappointment coming.


can't be disappointed if you never get excited.


----------



## iceyman

All depends how long the cold can hang on for tues.. cnj and south have a better chance sunday night for 1-3


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> All depends how long the cold can hang on for tues.. cnj and south have a better chance sunday night for 1-3


I see rain for next Thursday after Tuesday's storm. What a bad year, glad I purchased two new wideouts. Have not used one yet this year.


----------



## shawn_

No hopes here.


----------



## iceyman

Meanwhile out in tahoe


----------



## iceyman

Ive actually noticed over the years that when tahoe is getting smacked we usually dont get much snow.. and vice versa.. i mean if they get 200” a year thats a bad year for them but theyve had 500”+ seasons


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Ive actually noticed over the years that when tahoe is getting smacked we usually dont get much snow.. and vice versa.. i mean if they get 200" a year thats a bad year for them but theyve had 500"+ seasons


500" a season???

Holy crap. My buddy in VT has seen nearly 100 inches of snow this season so far, and I thought that was crazy.


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 500" a season???
> 
> Holy crap. My buddy in VT has seen nearly 100 inches of snow this season so far, and I thought that was crazy.


Gota remember the base of these mountains are at 6000+ ft .. 
Base. 8000"
'17 422". 728"
'16 256". 495"
'15. 93". 223"
'14. 97". 300"
'13. 183". 326"

I wish they stillhad the record for 10-11 because i think it was like 500 at the base and 850 at 8000' .. crazy talk.. they have to build ramps to get snowmobile onto the snow from the parking lots


----------



## shawn_

Jay peak Vermont averages I think about 220” a year. Insane amount of snow there.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Jay peak Vermont averages I think about 220" a year. Insane amount of snow there.


In town thats probably right.. on the mountain its close to 300.. my uncle lives in jay:. Wish it wasnt 7.5 hours from here


----------



## iceyman

Cnj and south have a chance at 1-3 2-4 the more south you head tmrw night into Monday morning


----------



## sota

So am I going to see anything on the 78 corridor, or not?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> So am I going to see anything on the 78 corridor, or not?


You have to hope the cold wins out and you may get 3-4 before changeover..


----------



## Indycorp

LAB INC said:


> I see rain for next Thursday after Tuesday's storm. What a bad year, glad I purchased two new wideouts. Have not used one yet this year.


That rots....


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> You have to hope the cold wins out and you may get 3-4 before changeover..


We can hope. But I don't think we are going to get any big storm this year.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> We can hope. But I don't think we are going to get any big storm this year.


I am starting to feel the same way.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey, what is your opinion for Tuesday In Monmouth county? Any accumulation before the turn over? Did two clean ups yesterday for customers who have a million of be spiked balls on their lawns but need to make a little plowing money.


----------



## Randall Ave

For Tuesday here now, the weather channel is showing 5 to 8, then freezing rain, then to rain at night. Gonna be like pushing soupy mashed taters again.


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> For Tuesday here now, the weather channel is showing 5 to 8, then freezing rain, then to rain at night. Gonna be like pushing soupy mashed taters again.


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> View attachment 190106
> View attachment 190107


I was just trying to find the map you had on the other thread. I failed. I am in Morris county, just below RT.80. I was on the National Weather Service, they are stating 3-5 inches, then rain, then mabey back to a mix. Who knows. Taken the wife out to breakfast, then to Home Deeps for some bags of salt.


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> I was just trying to find the map you had on the other thread. I failed. I am in Morris county, just below RT.80. I was on the National Weather Service, they are stating 3-5 inches, then rain, then mabey back to a mix. Who knows. Taken the wife out to breakfast, then to Home Deeps for some bags of salt.


That tonight map


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> That tonight map


Trying here, as my kid says, I'm technology challenged.


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> Trying here, as my kid says, I'm technology challenged.


NP, Sneaking one for your area tonight.
www.weather.gov = click over your area, on map, scroll down and click on snowflake,boom. Thumbs Up:usflag:


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey, what is your opinion for Tuesday In Monmouth county? Any accumulation before the turn over? Did two clean ups yesterday for customers who have a million of be spiked balls on their lawns but need to make a little plowing money.


Looking like we get a thump before the changeover.. maybe 2-4 then sleet than rain


----------



## djt1029

Maybe a salt run here tonight, 1-3 or 2-4 Tuesday from what I’ve seen. It would be nice to have a little snow stick around and make it look like winter at some point before spring.


----------



## iceyman

This would fit well for this season


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like a chance for a quick scrape and salt, I'll take it


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I was just trying to find the map you had on the other thread. I failed. I am in Morris county, just below RT.80. I was on the National Weather Service, they are stating 3-5 inches, then rain, then mabey back to a mix. Who knows. Taken the wife out to breakfast, then to Home Deeps for some bags of salt.


The NAM 3k that did good with the last few systems up here is showing more snow for southern New Jersey and Has a bit of sleet and freezing rain for us.























At 60 hrs still freezing rain.









CMC not showing much snow either for northern NJ 









Will be interesting to see what the Euro shows


----------



## Randall Ave

The weather channel still shows 5-8. What the bleep do I know? Now I am trying to get my outside work done today, plus a town salter here with the driveshaft pinion yoke out, and a 3126 waterpump, a Penskee rental that the driver ripped the bumper out of the mounts, I'm starting to feel the need to retire.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The weather channel still shows 5-8. What the bleep do I know? Now I am trying to get my outside work done today, plus a town salter here with the driveshaft pinion yoke out, and a 3126 waterpump, a Penskee rental that the driver ripped the bumper out of the mounts, I'm starting to feel the need to retire.


 depends how much dry air is stuck over the city and its surrounding areas


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> The weather channel still shows 5-8. What the bleep do I know? Now I am trying to get my outside work done today, plus a town salter here with the driveshaft pinion yoke out, and a 3126 waterpump, a Penskee rental that the driver ripped the bumper out of the mounts, I'm starting to feel the need to retire.


5-8 for tonight? The maps posted are tonight, not Tuesday.


----------



## Petr51488

So none of the weather apps are showing anything for us in northernern Jersey for tonight into tomorrow. Is this true? I don’t want any surprises lol


----------



## Mattymax

Looks like nothing for North Jersey for tonight. 
Monday into Tuesday is still up in the air. Looks like snow than into rain over night into Wed night. Hopefully get some plowing in, in the afternoon.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> 5-8 for tonight? The maps posted are tonight, not Tuesday.


I am clicking on Tuesday on the weather channel website. It will probably change to all rain any way.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So, tonight a light skiff "supposedly" , and maybe 1 to 3 on Tuesday.

So, I put the plow on, fueled it up, checked the fluids, and moved the service truck . this means there will be nothing here but rain.

Guaranteed by Mrs. Muther Nature


----------



## Pa Plowman

iceyman said:


> This would fit well for this season
> 
> View attachment 190137


Liking that Forecast Map, 2" in the Doylestown Area makes it a Auto


----------



## UniqueTouch

dog plow, love that dodge. thats my favorite of all the years.


----------



## V_Scapes

Leaving Florida a day early tomorrow to make it back for Tuesday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> So, tonight a light skiff "supposedly" , and maybe 1 to 3 on Tuesday.
> 
> So, I put the plow on, fueled it up, checked the fluids, and moved the service truck . this means there will be nothing here but rain.
> 
> Guaranteed by Mrs. Muther Nature
> 
> View attachment 190159


It has to snow, when I was locking up the garage tonight, noticed an oil leak on the plow, the valve block looks like it has a case of syfillus, its dripping. I have a full day tomorrow, gonna try to drag out one of the spares, but the truck on the pad blocking the plows don't run.


----------



## sota

eh... just take a couple extra bottles of fluid with ya if you use it.
think of it like this, if it leaks enough in a season you don't need to flush the fluid.


----------



## iceyman

Latest hrrr .. Kawasaki FTW


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> No room for a container anywhere? You can get a 40' for under 2k delivered.. pays itself off quick


Who do I call? And is a 20' possible? Want to store small stuff at my yard and get out of the garage. Been thinking about one.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Who do I call? And is a 20' possible? Want to store small stuff at my yard and get out of the garage. Been thinking about one.


Wow thAt was freaky.. yes 20' def available.. we got ours thru trs containers out of woodbridge area.. they deliver and place


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Latest hrrr .. Kawasaki FTW
> 
> View attachment 190163


Have my alarm set. Will see what happens. Coming down now it not really sticking on all of the pavement yet.


iceyman said:


> Wow thAt was freaky.. yes 20' def available.. we got ours thru trs containers out of woodbridge area.. they deliver and place


I know. Will look them up. Thanks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Zero tolerance acct.

Used my leaf blower for the parking areas. Amazing the junk comes up on a lot.

Screws, staples, nails, bottle caps, rocks...

Lol


----------



## kawasaki guy

Salted condos around 6:45. The city is not even plowing the roads, salt only. Will run by again at lunch. It is supposed to be above freezing for most of the day too, and I think overnight as well.


----------



## sota

I feel like this is going to wind up as another "miss" for me and plowing money.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I feel like this is going to wind up as another "miss" for me and plowing money.


Yea maybe an inch of snow than sleet than rain.. im about to be broke..


----------



## Oakplow

It's that time of the season. My buddy plowed the little we got because he needs to pay some bills. Just salted here. And I think it's going to be a wash tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## V_Scapes

If it would stop raining after every snow event most of us wouldn't keep getting shafted.


----------



## Oakplow

This year has been so bad with rain. I'm not sure how we got everything done.


----------



## iceyman

Ac got another 3” last night


----------



## J.Ricci

Scraped a few but mostly just a salt storm here. Is what it is moneys money I guess.


----------



## iceyman

2” tonite then A sleet storm


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Yippie!


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> 2" tonite then A sleet storm


Snow maps are all over the place it's hilarious


----------



## S_Marino87

Lee Goldberg has the 1-3 3-6 line basically over my house, EPAWA has me about 30 miles from the heavier stuff...I just hope it's enough for me to actually do something.


----------



## shawn_

I see CNJ- 1-3”

NNJ- (Newark area) 3-6”


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Lee Goldberg has the 1-3 3-6 line basically over my house, EPAWA has me about 30 miles from the heavier stuff...I just hope it's enough for me to actually do something.


Epawa backed down on totals around noon today. I can't see 6"+ verifying especially since changeover will be around lunchtime.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa backed down on totals around noon today. I can't see 6"+ verifying especially since changeover will be around lunchtime.


Yeah I was only a few miles from the good stuff last night according to him but now I'm livin' on a prayer


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

S_Marino87 said:


> Yeah I was only a few miles from the good stuff last night according to him but now I'm livin' on a prayer


Oh, please with the bongiovi references....

You'll have to pay him a fee for saying that, and he's already got enough money.

Lol


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Oh, please with the bongiovi references....
> 
> You'll have to pay him a fee for saying that, and he's already got enough money.
> 
> Lol


Half the guys on here probably aren't even old enough to remember when Bon Jovi was able to sing haha


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I see CNJ- 1-3"
> 
> NNJ- (Newark area) 3-6"


If were lucky.. western monmouth better chance than the coast.. will start tmrw am and go throughout the day.. probably showing us every kind of precip imaginable


----------



## truckie80

What's everyone seen on start times for northeast Jersey (Bergen County) Trying to finalize what time I need coverage to come in at work


----------



## Randall Ave

6:00 am. My guess. Anyway, I was pre salting a small lot. A guy stopped by, a snow plow on his truck. Asked me why am I doing this.


----------



## djt1029

Randall Ave said:


> 6:00 am. My guess. Anyway, I was pre salting a small lot. A guy stopped by, a snow plow on his truck. Asked me why am I doing this.


6's around what I'm thinking too


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> 6's around what I'm thinking too


North guys should be good again.. not very hopeful for driscoll south


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> North guys should be good again.. not very hopeful for driscoll south


What you think up my way, close to Morristown?


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> North guys should be good again.. not very hopeful for driscoll south


Good again? I'm pretty north and haven't dropped the blade since November


----------



## V_Scapes

Schools closed here, not worth dropping blade till alittle later in the AM, especially with sleet coming.


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Ac got another 3" last night


I think we only had 2" at most in ocean city. Salted once @ 6-7 AM and everything was still clear as can be at 5.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Schools closed here, not worth dropping blade till alittle later in the AM, especially with sleet coming.


Weather Channel says mix overnight and then just straight rain and in the mid 40s by tomorrow here.


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Good again? I'm pretty north and haven't dropped the blade since November


Other guys have in the last couple weeks


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Weather Channel says mix overnight and then just straight rain and in the mid 40s by tomorrow here.


And im in the middle with mid 30s and snow to sleet to rain.. just think the snow will be nothing here


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> Good again? I'm pretty north and haven't dropped the blade since November


Same here, nothing but salt runs coming up on 3 months


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think up my way, close to Morristown?


2-3 the sleet


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Same here, nothing but salt runs coming up on 3 months


You guys have done better with the salt apps the us also.. cnj is just in a snowhole this year..


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Same here, nothing but salt runs coming up on 3 months


Im guess you guys are more E nnj?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Other guys have in the last couple weeks


Eh, I think besides Mike I'm second farthest north and in the past two weeks I've barely scraped much of anything. At this point I'd be happy with a couple more salt runs then bring on spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Eh, I think besides Mike I'm second farthest north and in the past two weeks I've barely scraped much of anything. At this point I'd be happy with a couple more salt runs then bring on spring.


I'm the next town west of Dover. But you must be more north of me. This years a bust. Bring on the warm weather.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm the next town west of Dover. But you must be more north of me. This years a bust. Bring on the warm weather.


North West Passaic, my house is minutes from the NY border.


----------



## Oakplow

I'm near icyman. My buddy and I are hoping to start scraping around 1am.


----------



## sota

they closed school here too.
I'm still betting whatever falls gets washed away rather quickly with rains.


----------



## snowpushers

Boy I wish I had a contract with the state. Was out early this morning and 101.5 said that the state has spent 38 MILLION Dollars on snow /ice services since November 1,2018!!!!, on 28 Events???? I don't believe we had "28 events" including the winter 2017-2018!!! Must be counting all the rain "events" also!!!! Incredible !!!


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> I'm near icyman. My buddy and I are hoping to start scraping around 1am.


Should be a first batch that could maybe drop an inch an be done by 4 then should start up again later in am.. according to hrrr


----------



## iceyman

snowpushers said:


> Boy I wish I had a contract with the state. Was out early this morning and 101.5 said that the state has spent 38 MILLION Dollars on snow /ice services since November 1,2018!!!!, on 28 Events???? I don't believe we had "28 events" including the winter 2017-2018!!! Must be counting all the rain "events" also!!!! Incredible !!!


After the November debacle theyve just burnt money this year.. embarrassing


----------



## Mike_C

snowpushers said:


> Boy I wish I had a contract with the state. Was out early this morning and 101.5 said that the state has spent 38 MILLION Dollars on snow /ice services since November 1,2018!!!!, on 28 Events???? I don't believe we had "28 events" including the winter 2017-2018!!! Must be counting all the rain "events" also!!!! Incredible !!!


Re-freeze is counted as a second event, we're around 20 events here on our accounts. Biggest problem is they don't treat where it's needed, they treat half the state if one road has some refreeze. Complete joke but hey it's only our money to them


----------



## Petr51488

Sad part is if they don’t spend the money now- they won’t get any next year. That’s how these bull**** budgets work. Instead of getting what you need- you ask for more and get it and still piss it away even if it’s not used. Never understood it .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

6 am, and not a single drop of precipitation. So much for state of emergency from 12am this morning, eh?


----------



## djt1029

Not a flake yet


----------



## Randall Ave

Been up every hour since two. A state of emergency for this? Who voted for this nimrod


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Been up every hour since two. A state of emergency for this? Who voted for this nimrod


About 170,000 people who embraced his " I'm increasing your taxes," as being 4th highest in the nation isn't high enough


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I see snowflakes...


----------



## iceyman

My wifes school only has a delay.. i get all 3 kids now for the day .. yippie


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I see snowflakes...


Snowflakes, not sure what those are ??  lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Change over to sleet has begun

That didn't take but an hour


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Change over to sleet has begun
> 
> That didn't take but an hour


Snow portion busted badly.. been sleeting here for awhile


----------



## sota

started seeing flakes at about 8.
been steadily increasing since then.
it's 9:17 and they're falling pretty good, affecting visibility, the lot across from me is starting to coat, gravel drive and stone walkways are getting coated, but grass is still green, roads are black.


----------



## shawn_

All the technology in the world & they still Mess up every single storm .


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I see snowflakes...


The Murphy voters or real ones


----------



## sota

I've transitioned from snow to something closer to sleet, but not quite, in about 90 minutes of precip time.


----------



## djt1029

Still some snow here but it’s already mixing with some sleet. Not even a true coating down yet


----------



## sota

i got some big flakes falling, roads are starting to show travel lines, and some ****** in a county truck is dropping plow on bare ground outside.


----------



## Randall Ave

Coming down hard here.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Coming down hard here.


Snow, sleet or rain?


----------



## sota

sleet here now occasionally.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mike_C said:


> The Murphy voters or real ones


Yes!


----------



## J.Ricci

1/2 to just under an inch here, everywhere that was salted yesterdays pretty patchy as is and now it's a mix of some ice and rain


----------



## LAB INC

Less this a inch hear, now sleeting. So much for 3-6, what a joke just like this winter.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Snow, sleet or rain?


That was snow, then turned to sleet, now it's snowing, but not much.


----------



## Mattymax

LAB INC said:


> Less this a inch hear, now sleeting. So much for 3-6, what a joke just like this winter.


LAB where you at ?

I'm in Morris county. Near Passaic. About 1/2" Going to sleet not


----------



## sota

This is a total bust for me.
I'm going shooting.


----------



## Petr51488

Is it really suppose to rain till 2am? The radar doesn’t look that great- I know it just started. Weather channel is pretty good about their hourly forecast


----------



## LAB INC

Mattymax said:


> LAB where you at ?
> 
> I'm in Morris county. Near Passaic. About 1/2" Going to sleet not


My office in Bernardaville close to Morristown, what a joke it's sleeting now.


----------



## shawn_

Parkway around 109 was a mess they we’re pushing & salting . Heading north toward Woodbridge all rain/sleet now


----------



## V_Scapes

Still a steady snow here


----------



## V_Scapes

Nevermind, just changed to all sleet in a matter of minutes. Seems like things are moving much faster than predicted. I can still see the grass poking thru the snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Some sleet now, I'm going home and taking the mutt outside.


----------



## djt1029

We've been all sleet for a little while now, trying to decide when to go out


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> We've been all sleet for a little while now, trying to decide when to go out


The forecasts this winter have been making that decision harder and harder.


----------



## Batt5

I know that this may not be the correct place to post a question, but wanted to get answers from people more local to me. (Live in Upper Passaic County) My driveway is 20’W x150’L. Use a snowblower/ shovels to clear. With the sleet/freezing rain forecasted, am I better to wait and clear at end of storm?


----------



## S_Marino87

Guy I sub for wants me to head out at 2:30, it looks like we only have an inch or so but I haven't been out in a while but at least we can scrape something finally


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Guy I sub for wants me to head out at 2:30, it looks like we only have an inch or so but I haven't been out in a while but at least we can scrape something finally


At least we can get some practice.


----------



## Randall Ave

I played suck up today for the wife, dropped her off McDonald's for lunch. Took my co pilot. He got his own burger.


----------



## shawn_

Got a push in south Plainfield . About an inch of snow


----------



## djt1029

What a joke changeover times changed like 4 times today. God forbid a forecast be even remotely close to right


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I scraped my driveway for practice. 
Hype is building for next week. Trying my best not to get sucked in.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Plowed a few customers today. Most said no, even after 1" of snow, 1/2" of sleet and 8 hours of rain, ending tonight.

Commercial prop owners should all be zero tolerance, but its their call. I get it in emails when they decline


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Customer said yes, as I have yet to send them a bill for the season. Normally 2 to 4, but the mix precipitation , they said yes.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Felt good to make a few $$ today, albeit most customers never met their trigger and declined.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> Got a push in south Plainfield . About an inch of snow


20 to 23 miles one way.

A regular customer? Or a one off?

Hope you can charge them for travel time


----------



## UniqueTouch

This was on the parkway , around exit 114


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Stopped in a local strip mall, and askes the business owner about the lot. Said its the responsibility of the landlord. Said 2" trigger.

Yeah....


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> What a joke changeover times changed like 4 times today. God forbid a forecast be even remotely close to right


Purely frustrating. We scraped almost everything but just sent the guys home since it won't stop sleeting. We'll go back out early AM to scrape again.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Stopped in a local strip mall, and askes the business owner about the lot. Said its the responsibility of the landlord. Said 2" trigger.
> 
> Yeah....
> 
> View attachment 190256


Hey, ya tried.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Purely frustrating. We scraped almost everything but just sent the guys home since it won't stop sleeting. We'll go back out early AM to scrape again.


I only do a few places. I go to the one place. The lot next door has two of his vehicles in the lot I gotta do. He sees me. You think he would move them. I had to go ask him to move them. I get a, I guess I can. I hate people more every day.


----------



## iceyman

What a mess.. ended up pushing most.. was trying to kill it with salt this am but it changed back and forth so much it kept accumulating.. probably little less than an inch .. next 2 weeks look promising starting Saturday


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> What a mess.. ended up pushing most.. was trying to kill it with salt this am but it changed back and forth so much it kept accumulating.. probably little less than an inch .. next 2 weeks look promising starting Saturday


Its getting close to March, so it has to start snowing.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> What a mess.. ended up pushing most.. was trying to kill it with salt this am but it changed back and forth so much it kept accumulating.. probably little less than an inch .. next 2 weeks look promising starting Saturday


Next seasons thread should be named 10 Days Out


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Next seasons thread should be named 10 Days Out


Seconded


----------



## J.Ricci

Scraped everything and salted, been all rain for a while now and above freezing so it looks like we're done. We'll see what next week brings, just would like to avoid weekend snow


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Scraped everything and salted, been all rain for a while now and above freezing so it looks like we're done. We'll see what next week brings, just would like to avoid weekend snow


The weekend looks a bit active. 
Freezing rain has everything glazed over currently. I see myself using a lot of salt tomorrow morning after plowing.


----------



## djt1029

Scraped and salted, going to go out around midnight and make sure everythings still good. Not sure if the salt had enough time to fully work before the rain cranked up. I’ve got plans the last weekend this month and first 2 of March so we’ll probably snow at least two of those


----------



## V_Scapes

Winds are supposed to shift tonight and bring in some more cooler air so don't be fooled with warming temps. Sun and rising temps after dawn will help though.


----------



## shawn_

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 20 to 23 miles one way.
> 
> A regular customer? Or a one off?
> 
> Hope you can charge them for travel time


Regular customer and yes believe me they pay well .

Got stuff ranged from Allen hurst to Newark/ oranges. In avg i personally drive about 180 miles per storm checking on everything.


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys remember this storm Jan 2011. I remember being out for 3 days and cars and tractor trailers stuck everywhere. Driving the opposite way on highway 35 and on the belmar bridge . Insane , Was crazy watching all these guys get stuck and trying to push way too much and getting stuck. Don't have that truck anymore but loved it and one of the best I've had over the years


----------



## Mattymax

Temps by me rising all night. North jersey 
Will be 36 at sunup 
All lots are wet


----------



## Petr51488

I wish this damn rain would stop so I can start.


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> I wish this damn rain would stop so I can start.


Damn late start


----------



## Mike_C

We should be completely done by sun up. We’ve got some sleet still coming down but it’s not not sticking anywhere that’s been salted


----------



## S_Marino87

Just got home, put in about 11 billable hours. Not a lot of snow just heavy/slushy



V_Scapes said:


> Next seasons thread should be named 10 Days Out


I'm starting to think "Iceyman" is a yiddish word for "next week looks good" lol


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Damn late start


Yea- I'm all sidewalks and driveways ( by hand/blowers ) so I don't like working while it's raining or snowing or sleeting. Stupid to have to come back twice.


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Just got home, put in about 11 billable hours. Not a lot of snow just heavy/slushy
> 
> I'm starting to think "Iceyman" is a yiddish word for "next week looks good" lol


Hey i just report what the models are showing.. take it for what it is.. last year everything worked wen we had the chances.. this year nothing wants to work.. it happens some years.. weve snowed in complete **** patterns the last couple years.. its not like we live in vt and are basically guaranteed snow every year


----------



## treeguyry

Petr51488 said:


> Yea- I'm all sidewalks and driveways ( by hand/blowers ) so I don't like working while it's raining or snowing or sleeting. Stupid to have to come back twice.


What time did you get out there? Rain seemed to hang on forever here


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My only zero tolerance commercial property contacted me today.

They want to change it to a 2" trigger. Said they need to refrain from spending money on small storms less than 2" in depth.


Considering the entire lot was covered with ice pellets from the storm, I guess that means that they are okay with slush/ ice and slop being able to freeze overnight, and cause havoc..... just as long as it doesn't get to be 2" in depth..

I cannot comprehend these facilities willing to risk their customers well being for a nominal fee for clearing their lots and walkways. NJ Courts are more than willing to find in favor of the customer as it is, and now they want to cheap out on smaller storms, which potentially can cause the most havoc (ice formation)

Makes no sense to me at all

Go figure. Might just be my last season doing this. It just doesn't seem to be worth the headache, and exposure.


----------



## shawn_

Dogplow Dodge said:


> My only zero tolerance commercial property contacted me today.
> 
> They want to change it to a 2" trigger. Said they need to refrain from spending money on small storms less than 2" in depth.
> 
> Considering the entire lot was covered with ice pellets from the storm, I guess that means that they are okay with slush/ ice and slop being able to freeze overnight, and cause havoc..... just as long as it doesn't get to be 2" in depth..
> 
> I cannot comprehend these facilities willing to risk their customers well being for a nominal fee for clearing their lots and walkways. NJ Courts are more than willing to find in favor of the customer as it is, and now they want to cheap out on smaller storms, which potentially can cause the most havoc (ice formation)
> 
> Makes no sense to me at all
> 
> Go figure. Might just be my last season doing this. It just doesn't seem to be worth the headache, and exposure.


I use 1" triggers on all commercial lots & as for salting it's in my contract at my disgression. No I'm not out there trying to rape them. But if it needs to be done my liability is worth more then their cheapness. If they do not like terms of agreements I just move on . So far none of my customers have complained yet about the way we run operations..


----------



## Petr51488

treeguyry said:


> What time did you get out there? Rain seemed to hang on forever here


Got started at 1. Everyone's been waiting all day so I didn't want to keep pushing it forward . It was light rain/ drizzle for about another hour. Not bad at all.


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> I use 1" triggers on all commercial lots & as for salting it's in my contract at my disgression. No I'm not out there trying to rape them. But if it needs to be done *my liability is worth more then their cheapness*. If they do not like terms of agreements I just move on . So far none of my customers have complained yet about the way we run operations..


Amen


----------



## Hydromaster

in some states, there is what's known as a "natural accumulation" rule, which relieves a property owner of liability in connection with the natural accumulation of snow and ice, in most cases. As long as the property owner didn't interfere with or alter the accumulation, and as long as no abnormal danger exists, it will be difficult to hold the property owner or contractor liable in states that follow this rule.

I believe the business owner has 24 hours to remedy any unsafe conditions that they know about . 

In 24 hours or less if the sun comes up that ice could melt


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hydromaster said:


> in some states, there is what's known as a "natural accumulation" rule, which relieves a property owner of liability in connection with the natural accumulation of snow and ice, in most cases. As long as the property owner didn't interfere with or alter the accumulation, and as long as no abnormal danger exists, it will be difficult to hold the property owner or contractor liable in states that follow this rule.
> 
> I believe the business owner has 24 hours to remedy any unsafe conditions that they know about .
> 
> In 24 hours or less if the sun comes up that ice could melt


That won't fly here, in NJ. We're the capital of frivolous lawsuits


----------



## Hydromaster

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That won't fly here, in NJ. We're the capital of frivolous lawsuits


I did a little more reading on NJ Law.
It's crazy .The differences and attitudes towards snow &ice across the country.

Governor Christine Whitman signed the "Snow Removal Bill" into law on August 16, 1999

Ice or snow must be removed from the parking space, curb cut or other improvement within 48 hours ...
A violator of this provision would be subject to a penalty of not less than $200 or more than $500. This law is NOT limited to WINTERTIME! All year round debris, shopping carts, and other obstacles in the handicapped parking spaces or blocking curb cuts make it very difficult and dangerous ..

That's crazy...


----------



## Hydromaster

Edit revision

*REVISED*

Snow Removal Revisions signed by Governor Jon Corzine on January 14, 2008.

• Within 24 hours after snow and ice has stopped falling.

• Fines no lower than $500 and no higher than $1000 per violation.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Google this

"NJ farting in public law"


----------



## Mike_PS

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Google this
> 
> "NJ farting in public law"


alright, no need to go down that rabbit hole...let's keep the discussions relevant


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Google this
> 
> "NJ farting in public law"


LmAo


----------



## V_Scapes

Scraped everything down again this morning and got everything to blacktop quick with some salt. Got some billing to do!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hydromaster said:


> I did a little more reading on NJ Law.
> It's crazy .The differences and attitudes towards snow &ice across the country.
> 
> Governor Christine Whitman signed the "Snow Removal Bill" into law on August 16, 1999
> 
> Ice or snow must be removed from the parking space, curb cut or other improvement within 48 hours ...
> A violator of this provision would be subject to a penalty of not less than $200 or more than $500. This law is NOT limited to WINTERTIME! All year round debris, shopping carts, and other obstacles in the handicapped parking spaces or blocking curb cuts make it very difficult and dangerous ..
> 
> That's crazy...


I sent you a PM so you can see the "Crazy" that exists here.

LOL. Not sure if it's actually a law, but funny, none the less.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

56* by Friday, and cooling off over the weekend. Can't figure out whether or not it's spring, or "sprang" here. 

Windy, cold and dank. 

Good day for a doggie walk ! Me and the pooch are gonna exercise our rights, regardless of what Corzine says !

lol.


----------



## sota

what the #)$(#)$(#).
it's snowing again! pretty hard too.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota said:


> what the #)$(#)$(#).
> it's snowing again! pretty hard too.


Hey Now !

NONE of that #)$(#)$(#) stuff here.

This is a family site, and MJD "WILL NOT TOLERATE ANY DEVIATION FROM THE SAME !!!!!"


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 56* by Friday, and cooling off over the weekend. Can't figure out whether or not it's spring, or "sprang" here.
> 
> Windy, cold and dank.
> 
> Good day for a doggie walk ! Me and the pooch are gonna exercise our rights, regardless of what Corzine says !
> 
> lol.


I've been up since 3. Closing early, shops dead now anyway. Play with Fido in the snow.


----------



## sota

I got the call later yesterday to go shove & shovel slush. 3.5 hours time was all we were out for. It's not fat stacks, but it's at least some cash, given the pathetic nature of this season so far.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Made out good with the storm here in Denville and Randolph. Waited till 7 to get started, finished by 6 am. Then went back afteraa nap 11am to 3 to do road walks and a few front ones.
Had great traction on the driveways, My average was 20 driveways an hour with ones in the same neighborhoods. That includes cleaning in front of all garage doors and did some front walks also.
The sleet piles in front of some of the garage doors was a foot high that came off the roofs. That sucked.


----------



## V_Scapes

Hoping for a salt run or two this weekend. Getting another delivery tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

The story of this year.. smh


----------



## gutter21

Finally stepping up to buying salt in bulk. Who do you guys use? i am paying $100 a ton now when I buy 1 ton...looking to get a truckload 
Thanks


----------



## V_Scapes

gutter21 said:


> Finally stepping up to buying salt in bulk. Who do you guys use? i am paying $100 a ton now when I buy 1 ton...looking to get a truckload
> Thanks


Braen in Haledon 70/ton.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Iceyman, is that the track of Winter Storm Nadia, or something else?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Braen in Haledon 70/ton.


Same here


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like some of you north Jersey firefighters may be getting some action again, another big fire in Bergen County on the news.


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like some serious water pressure issues


----------



## shawn_

94.26 for purple snow slicer


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> 94.26 for purple snow slicer


I know treated rock works better in low temps but I feel like the straight rock we use is just fine. Unless we had an extended period of really cold temps why pay for it?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I know treated rock works better in low temps but I feel like the straight rock we use is just fine. Unless we had an extended period of really cold temps why pay for it?


The other benefit to treated is its wet and sticks better to road rather than bouncing all over like the dry non treated.

Does your pile get a crust/hard layer on the top when its cold?


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> The other benefit to treated is its wet and sticks better to road rather than bouncing all over like the dry non treated.
> 
> Does your pile get a crust/hard layer on the top when its cold?


I also understand the bounce factor.
It does get a layer on it but can be easily be broken up by pulling the skid steer bucket over it.


----------



## shawn_

I like the satisfaction of knowing I have treated salt for them super cold super icy days . If I spend a little extra & it saves me a potential slip & fall it’s well worth the extra cost IMO. It is also a good selling point to customers explaining that you use treated salt & what the benefits could be.


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> 94.26 for purple snow slicer





AG09 said:


> The other benefit to treated is its wet and sticks better to road rather than bouncing all over like the dry non treated.
> 
> Does your pile get a crust/hard layer on the top when its cold?


How much less material are you guys using? I tested it out once this season and liked it but I still have a lot of bulk in stock and haven't been able to completely talk myself into making the switch


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> How much less material are you guys using? I tested it out once this season and liked it but I still have a lot of bulk in stock and haven't been able to completely talk myself into making the switch


To be honest I do not remember because I didn't switch for that reason. I made the switch because it works at lower freeze points and didn't crust. I think 2 years ago when we got that long stretch of real cold temps my pile never froze nor had crust. It also worked great when I was applying it. While everyone else using straight rock was having issues with it freezing we didn't have any and were able to apply during the coldest temps at night.

You can always have some one come to your pile and treat it for you. All you need is to have a skid steer, backhoe or loader there to flip the pile while its being sprayed.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Looks like some of you north Jersey firefighters may be getting some action again, another big fire in Bergen County on the news.


In Harlem tonight, my volly company sent an engine as of last I heard. Fire's probably 10 minutes maybe a little less from that Edgewater Avalon fire a few years back


----------



## shawn_

I also loaded up the treated salt in my 1.5 tornado spreader, had about a half ton left that salt I loaded when it was -8 degrees two wks later I turned the spreader on and bam it shot right out didn’t freeze up.


----------



## iceyman

gutter21 said:


> Finally stepping up to buying salt in bulk. Who do you guys use? i am paying $100 a ton now when I buy 1 ton...looking to get a truckload
> Thanks


100 a ton way too much.. we get ours 75 a ton delivered or full triaxle free delivery 70 a ton


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> In Harlem tonight, my volly company sent an engine as of last I heard. Fire's probably 10 minutes maybe a little less from that Edgewater Avalon fire a few years back


Wats up with the lack of water pressure? Is that a suez deal where they lower the pressure in the winter??


----------



## shawn_

If you are paying 100$ A ton from a small landscape supply house that’s normal I’ve seen prices from 90-110 a ton for regular salt at small places.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I wonder if MJD can change the title of this thread to "not so winter 2018..."

Skeeters are out and protesting


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I wonder if MJD can change the title of this thread to "not so winter 2018..."
> 
> Skeeters are out and protesting
> 
> View attachment 190397


I agree, just bad winter.


----------



## shawn_

Anyone use or get a phone call from Silvi Concrete trying to gain new customers for bulk salt orders? Just got a quote from them prices look pretty good, was wondering if anyone had information on their “treated salt”. Or any overall experience of ordering product from them?


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Wats up with the lack of water pressure? Is that a suez deal where they lower the pressure in the winter??


Pressure is usually reduced a bit in the winter but the bigger issue last night was more likely infrastructure. It's hard to keep up with the water supply demand for that kind of fire load without some sort of extra help. At Marcal and the Avalon fire in Edgewater there were rivers to draft out of to supplement operations. In the 5 boroughs we can get the manpower and one of our "satellites" (basically hose wagon's) to allow the engine guys to lay into hydrants way off scene. Multiple dead hydrants from what I heard as well last night but thats par for the course in the tri-state


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Pressure is usually reduced a bit in the winter but the bigger issue last night was more likely infrastructure. It's hard to keep up with the water supply demand for that kind of fire load without some sort of extra help. At Marcal and the Avalon fire in Edgewater there were rivers to draft out of to supplement operations. In the 5 boroughs we can get the manpower and one of our "satellites" (basically hose wagon's) to allow the engine guys to lay into hydrants way off scene. Multiple dead hydrants from what I heard as well last night but thats par for the course in the tri-state


Thanks for the response:. Can do much about infrastructure without fixing it.. tough spot for u guys to be in


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like a nice easy event Sunday night then another mess Wednesday


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like a nice easy event Sunday night then another mess Wednesday


I will take messy storms over no storms anyday of the week.


----------



## LAB INC

Who can remember the Presidents Day weekend Blizzard of 2003? Great storm I can remember it well. As I recall winter 02-03 was very busy.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Who can remember the Presidents Day weekend Blizzard of 2003? Great storm I can remember it well. As I recall winter 02-03 was very busy.


Didn't have my license yet


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Pressure is usually reduced a bit in the winter but the bigger issue last night was more likely infrastructure. It's hard to keep up with the water supply demand for that kind of fire load without some sort of extra help. At Marcal and the Avalon fire in Edgewater there were rivers to draft out of to supplement operations. In the 5 boroughs we can get the manpower and one of our "satellites" (basically hose wagon's) to allow the engine guys to lay into hydrants way off scene. Multiple dead hydrants from what I heard as well last night but thats par for the course in the tri-state


Same deal with the boardwalk fire years ago, pumped from the bay. Makes a huge difference with something that size



LAB INC said:


> Who can remember the Presidents Day weekend Blizzard of 2003? Great storm I can remember it well. As I recall winter 02-03 was very busy.


I was in the middle east for that one, my family sent me pictures of that storm. Snow drift half way to the roof of the house


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Didn't have my license yet


Lol i was a senior in hs.. @Randall Ave was probably 60 already ..and i think hes still 60 lol


----------



## S_Marino87

LAB INC said:


> Who can remember the Presidents Day weekend Blizzard of 2003? Great storm I can remember it well. As I recall winter 02-03 was very busy.


Didn't even have a learners permit yet


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Same deal with the boardwalk fire years ago, pumped from the bay. Makes a huge difference with something that size
> 
> I was in the middle east for that one, my family sent me pictures of that storm. Snow drift half way to the roof of the house


It was crazy, I think if I can recall I worked three days in a row. We also had a big storm Christams day that year as well.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Lol i was a senior in hs.. @Randall Ave was probably 60 already ..and i think hes still 60 lol


I bet lol, was a crazy storm.


----------



## shawn_

I was in 5th grade .... lol


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> It was crazy, I think if I can recall I worked three days in a row. We also had a big storm Christams day that year as well.


I was doing driveways with 2 snowblowers for 40 bucks a pop lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

I just graduated high school


----------



## J.Ricci

Wait...did Cory Schneider just win a game?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lol i was a senior in hs.. @Randall Ave was probably 60 already ..and i think hes still 60 lol


Would have been 45 then, you guys got me in a coffin already.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I was doing driveways with 2 snowblowers for 40 bucks a pop lol


Wow, the Christams storm was a good one as well! I was 19 years old, I had a new 03 super duty with the 7.3. That was the good old days.


----------



## djt1029

shawn_ said:


> I was in 5th grade .... lol


Same here lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Three chances for snow in the upcoming week


----------



## Randall Ave

Well it's almost March, time to start snowing.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Three chances for snow in the upcoming week


You guys have a chance tmrw night.. Wednesday we need precip to come in faster or we will same storm as last week


----------



## Pa Plowman

Gotta love TWC, I'm in Bucks Cty, Pa BTW

Up til yesterday afternoon their Guesscast for Wednesday was "A Chance or Snow Showers with a 1" possible.......that then bounced up to 5 to 8 inches.....by 7pm it was down to 3 to 5 inches....by this Morning it was 1 to 3 inches

Gotta love their ability to hype a Storm!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Pa Plowman said:


> Gotta love TWC, I'm in Bucks Cty, Pa BTW
> 
> Up til yesterday afternoon their Guesscast for Wednesday was "A Chance or Snow Showers with a 1" possible.......that then bounced up to 5 to 8 inches.....by 7pm it was down to 3 to 5 inches....by this Morning it was 1 to 3 inches
> 
> Gotta love their ability to hype a Storm!!!


Your first mistake was looking at their forecast. The only thing TWC is good for is live coverage and a few of the babes that work there.


----------



## sota

I don't remember the christmas 2003 storm, but I do remember the early 2001 storm that crippled the roads and rails around here. I was working in manhattan at the time in a "suit" job; 60 minute commute time turned into 6 hours, which included me walking half way between the Summit and Lyons train stations before bumming a "ride". Really I was walking faster but at least I could partake of the dude's car heat.


----------



## snowpushers

Boy, I do remember the 2003 winter season. I had bought a brand new 2500 Quad cab with a Cummins engine in it back in June of 03'. What a nice way to break in the ol Cummins, pushing tons of snow around for days!!!! At the time I also had a 92' extended cab with a cummins engine in it also (same color two tone as Dodgedog's truck). Pushed a lot of snow with those two trucks, sold the 92' a few years back, but still own the 03' -- she has plenty more years left in her!!!


----------



## LAB INC

snowpushers said:


> Boy, I do remember the 2003 winter season. I had bought a brand new 2500 Quad cab with a Cummins engine in it back in June of 03'. What a nice way to break in the ol Cummins, pushing tons of snow around for days!!!! At the time I also had a 92' extended cab with a cummins engine in it also (same color two tone as Dodgedog's truck). Pushed a lot of snow with those two trucks, sold the 92' a few years back, but still own the 03' -- she has plenty more years left in her!!!


2002-2003 was such a great year, I made great money and the snow kept coming. Have to love the older Dodges. Early 2000s we had good storms. I think 01-02 was not a good winter.


----------



## iceyman

Pa Plowman said:


> Gotta love TWC, I'm in Bucks Cty, Pa BTW
> 
> Up til yesterday afternoon their Guesscast for Wednesday was "A Chance or Snow Showers with a 1" possible.......that then bounced up to 5 to 8 inches.....by 7pm it was down to 3 to 5 inches....by this Morning it was 1 to 3 inches
> 
> Gotta love their ability to hype a Storm!!!


Are u getting these from the app?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> 2002-2003 was such a great year, I made great money and the snow kept coming. Have to love the older Dodges. Early 2000s we had good storms. I think 01-02 was not a good winter.


Weve had plenty of good storms this decade.. we are majorly spoiled.. in Monmouth our average is 24" but its almost 30" the last 15 years ..


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Weve had plenty of good storms this decade.. we are majorly spoiled.. in Monmouth our average is 24" but its almost 30" the last 15 years ..


I agree we have had some good storms. 2010-2011 was a great year as well.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Weve had plenty of good storms this decade.. we are majorly spoiled.. in Monmouth our average is 24" but its almost 30" the last 15 years ..


Last year I blew away my previous high snow total years revenue by 30k.


----------



## Pa Plowman

iceyman said:


> Are u getting these from the app?


Sure am

Is there a more accurate App that U'd recommend?


----------



## lilsteve08

J.Ricci said:


> Wait...did Cory Schneider just win a game?


Yes and he got to wear that yellow helmet with the flames on it, I couldn't help but laugh at first, Erica seemed to be starting at the helmet for most of the interview, at least the win was a much needed boost for his self esteem., Do you go to games at pru?


----------



## iceyman

Pa Plowman said:


> Sure am
> 
> Is there a more accurate App that U'd recommend?


Apps just take a combo of computer models that just ran... completely unreliy


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel is very good with their hourly forecast because they update it very regularly . As far as the snow amounts they’re good a day or 2 out and they’re not afraid to change them last minute unlike most others or during a storm which rarely anyone does for fear of being trashed for being wrong.


----------



## djt1029

lilsteve08 said:


> Yes and he got to wear that yellow helmet with the flames on it, I couldn't help but laugh at first, Erica seemed to be starting at the helmet for most of the interview, at least the win was a much needed boost for his self esteem., Do you go to games at pru?


But how many times did she blink? lol


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Apps just take a combo of computer models that just ran... completely unreliy


Unreliable


----------



## Mattymax

What’s tonight looking like ?


----------



## UniqueTouch

looks like its going to be rain. BUt Icey is the expert. You need to get your own channel on cable for real. Nobody has your record at calling these storms


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> But how many times did she blink? lol


Better than deb


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> looks like its going to be rain. BUt Icey is the expert. You need to get your own channel on cable for real. Nobody has your record at calling these storms


Lol i just get info from smart people and look at models.. dont expect much except for nnj which will have snow then sleet or freezing rain.. maybe a couple inches up north.. this is a nice little storm for the LHV.


----------



## sota

I just wanna know if I need to saddle up, pardner.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I just wanna know if I need to saddle up, pardner.


Probably not


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Icy and the papers agree.

https://www.nj.com/expo/news/g66l-2...ast-latest-update-on-winter-storm-timing.html


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Icy and the papers agree.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/expo/news/g66l-2...ast-latest-update-on-winter-storm-timing.html
> 
> View attachment 190485


I just took the darn plow off Friday. Guess I need the practice.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Better than deb


She's eye candy for sure


----------



## Mattymax

Probably just salt my commercial tonight. Go and blast the sidewalks in the am. Mid morning it’s going to warm up


----------



## iceyman

My god


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> My god
> 
> View attachment 190489


Bring it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Funny, how you never associate Cali with snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, there it's West coast liberal snow. I'm sure it's taxed somehow.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> Well, there it's West coast liberal snow. I'm sure it's taxed somehow.


Don't worry this govener will be taxing snow also. He already is trying to tax rain water .


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> My god
> 
> View attachment 190489


Nice storm, wish we had one like it.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Nice storm, wish we had one like it.


Im not even being greedy.. ill take 3" and be thrilled lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Im not even being greedy.. ill take 3" and be thrilled lol


I agree me to, this winter is just a bust. Kind of wondering what March is going to do.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I agree me to, this winter is just a bust. Kind of wondering what March is going to do.


Don't get your hopes up. Only a couple more weeks left and that's it.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Only a couple more weeks left and that's it.


Didn't we say that last year. I read that the magnet poles have shifted far more than anticipated. This could have something to do with the weather. But the crap do I know.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Didn't we say that last year. I read that the magnet poles have shifted far more than anticipated. This could have something to do with the weather. But the crap do I know.


Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Didn't we say that last year. I read that the magnet poles have shifted far more than anticipated. This could have something to do with the weather. But the crap do I know.


Gona have a favorable period end feb into march.. doesnt mean we get anything but its better chance than we have now.. really hoping for spring by mid month


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Gona have a favorable period end feb into march.. doesnt mean we get anything but its better chance than we have now.. really hoping for spring by mid month


We can't control any of it. I just would like to cover the truck insurance/ snow overhead.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Gona have a favorable period end feb into march.. doesnt mean we get anything but its better chance than we have now.. really hoping for spring by mid month


Epawa is adamant about a flip to spring between 11-17th.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Im not even being greedy.. ill take 3" and be thrilled lol


4" would be better, then the idiots who contact me, telling me that it's gonna melt away tomorrow...dont come by" can't get away with it.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa is adamant about a flip to spring between 11-17th.


Still a month of potential chances and starting cleanups somewhere around the 18th? I'll take it


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Still a month of potential chances and starting cleanups somewhere around the 18th? I'll take it


As long as ground conditions are favorable. Last time we started in March was 2016.


----------



## Mike_C

After the last 2 years, I'd love to even start on March 25th. Even one week in before April would be great


----------



## lilsteve08

Anyone at Prudential tonight sabres devils game?


----------



## sota

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 4" would be better, then the idiots who contact me, telling me that it's gonna melt away tomorrow...dont come by" can't get away with it.


see, if it were me, I'd do all that crap via like text or something, and let 'em know that if you cancel and then change your mind later on (thereby messing with my day/schedule, or making the situation worse) there's a surcharge, or at the very least they get shoved to the bottom of the work pile.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Only a couple more weeks left and that's it.


If you ask me at this point bring on spring, it's just that kind of year.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa is adamant about a flip to spring between 11-17th.


Im rooting for them


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> After the last 2 years, I'd love to even start on March 25th. Even one week in before April would be great


100%


----------



## Randall Ave

Had to run over to the shop for a second. Got some light freeze something going on


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Had to run over to the shop for a second. Got some light freeze something going on


Same here,very light snow or mix bouncing off the window.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Its raining here on, on the coast.

Too warm or anything otherwise..

Supposed to be in the 50's by tomorrow, mid day.

I guess I can unplug the dodge from the 3am timer


----------



## V_Scapes

Just checked the radar, looks really lame. Back edge of precip isn't far from Western nj.


----------



## Petr51488

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 4" would be better, then the idiots who contact me, telling me that it's gonna melt away tomorrow...dont come by" can't get away with it.


I used to deal with crap like that. No more. They know the rules. Only time I won't go out is if it's a very fine dusting and it's suppose to be 45+ that day. Aka if I run a shovel down the sidewalk and can't scrape anything then I won't come. Otherwise I'm there.


----------



## sota

we got wetness. I can't describe it any other way.


----------



## J.Ricci

Raining now, couple pellets of ice mixed in


----------



## LAB INC

Same hear rain and a little ice in 07924. Does not look to promising tonight, I guess time will tell.


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> we got wetness. I can't describe it any other way.


Same hear, ground is wet. That's all, not expecting too much out of the storm. Just a salt run am, not even going out. Sending my guys out for this one.


----------



## Petr51488

All rain here... weather channel app shows rain the rest of the night and radar shows almost nothing? WhAt happened to the 1-3” lol


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> All rain here... weather channel app shows rain the rest of the night and radar shows almost nothing? WhAt happened to the 1-3" lol


I wonder myself, just watched the news not to good. I see it warming up end of the week as well.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## djt1029

Looks like we're missing this one too....still just raining, weather channel app shows snow from 12-1 and thats it. Alarms set for 4 but I have a feeling that will be for nothing


----------



## truckie80

Whole lot of nothing going on here


----------



## eastendpm

Nothing here. What a bust. I wouldn't mind the lack of snow if it wasn't raining all the time!


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Looks like we're missing this one too....still just raining, weather channel app shows snow from 12-1 and thats it. Alarms set for 4 but I have a feeling that will be for nothing


Like ive said the totals on those apps hold 0 weight as the they can change at any time and this year 1-3 means .5 or nothing lol


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Like ive said the totals on those apps hold 0 weight as the they can change at any time and this year 1-3 means .5 or nothing lol


These apps are the only things that change . In a good way. Weather nj puts out a map on Saturday for an early Monday storm with no updates or anything. Weather can change in a matter of hours so I don't see how these "professionals" can't throw a post up there saying hey, things shifted and we're not getting anything. Maybe they don't want to get trashed by all the followers lol it just sucks when there's guys like us who depend on them to make calls on having guys ready and loading up etc.


----------



## V_Scapes

Another blown forecast. Just a crusty coating here but I'm happy with a easy salt run.


----------



## Petr51488

Nothing at all here. Back to sleep


----------



## Randall Ave

Vehicles have some ice on them, anything dirt or gravel is a little icy. But otherwise, nothing.


----------



## lilsteve08

I pre-salted thinking it was going to be a repeat of last storm start off as snow and sleet all night then ice, hope we get something Wednesday so it at least helps wash it away, lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, my pine and fir trees are happy about this winter.

I , like most of you guys who are not seasonal acct holders, made about 40% to 50% of my insurance payment back on the storms from this season. This doesn't include any other expenses put out for the seasons prep.

At this point, I wish it would warm up, I'd cut my losses, put the plow back into storage, and move the jobs I have scheduled for March up to now.

That would work


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> Like ive said the totals on those apps hold 0 weight as the they can change at any time and this year 1-3 means .5 or nothing lol


Yeah we get it you don't like the weather channel. I don't either but in the middle of the storm they update their forecast when nothings happening and their radars decent when things are in progress. Everything else had me getting snow too until we didn't.



Petr51488 said:


> These apps are the only things that change . In a good way. Weather nj puts out a map on Saturday for an early Monday storm with no updates or anything. Weather can change in a matter of hours so I don't see how these "professionals" can't throw a post up there saying hey, things shifted and we're not getting anything. Maybe they don't want to get trashed by all the followers lol it just sucks when there's guys like us who depend on them to make calls on having guys ready and loading up etc.


Exactly. A few days before weather channel sucks but mid storm it's not bad


----------



## Mike_C

Even up here we didn’t get much. Was allegedly going to be 3-6 ended with an inch or so, few places a bit over.


----------



## treeguyry

Nothing here. Little bit of ice but I’m not getting any work out of it. No tree work on the schedule for the next few days either, might try to get away this weekend since there’s never any snow to worry about


----------



## HeatMiser

Nothing here either. salted commercials since there was a little ice here and there but even that was hardly even necessary. Wonder if they'll get any forecasts right this winter wish it would at least get cold again


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Yeah we get it you don't like the weather channel. I don't either but in the middle of the storm they update their forecast when nothings happening and their radars decent when things are in progress. Everything else had me getting snow too until we didn't.
> 
> Exactly. A few days before weather channel sucks but mid storm it's not bad


I hate any app that has snowfall numbers just in the daily description


----------



## iceyman

On friday for my area they had 5-8 for this Wednesday coming up.. im getting screenshots sent to me and guys getting excited and its just a waste of time.. of course the next morning it said 1-3 for the same period.. i dont mind the weather channel just the dam app lol.. and yes in storm its alot better


----------



## Randall Ave

Fake news, fake weather. bring on spring.


----------



## LAB INC

Nothing hear, what a bust and waste of time. Ground was pretty much wet, did not even have to really go out at all. Can’t wait to see what Wednesday is going to bring.


----------



## truckie80

Nothing here either, no money to be made but it’ll sure go fast with the kids off from school


----------



## LAB INC

truckie80 said:


> Nothing here either, no money to be made but it'll sure go fast with the kids off from school


What a joke, warming up end of the week into next as well. I am ready to say forget it at this point. Take me back to winter of 03, Presidents' Day weekend blizzard we where buried at this point. Worked almost three days straight, I was 20 years old. I don't think I could make it three days anymore.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> What a joke, warming up end of the week into next as well. I am ready to say forget it at this point. Take me back to winter of 03, Presidents' Day weekend blizzard we where buried at this point. Worked almost three days straight, I was 20 years old. I don't think I could make it three days anymore.


This guy. Again with the winter of '03


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> This guy. Again with the winter of '03


Yep, again winter of 03.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> This guy. Again with the winter of '03


Lol how bout winter of '10.. we were buried for months with 3 huge storms


----------



## iceyman

Last year we had 55” here.. average is high 20s .. well this is our year to keep the average where its been.. still only takes one biggie to get us close to normal


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Last year we had 55" here.. average is high 20s .. well this is our year to keep the average where its been.. still only takes one biggie to get us close to normal


That's exactly what's going to happen. We'll get one or 2 big storms that will bring us to our average. Does that November storm count towards it? Since it technically wasn't winter? Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen. We'll get one or 2 big storms that will bring us to our average. Does that November storm count towards it? Since it technically wasn't winter? Lol


Counts for the season, as far as I am concerned. But I do not think we are going to get the BIG ONE this year. But I'm a hoping.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen. We'll get one or 2 big storms that will bring us to our average. Does that November storm count towards it? Since it technically wasn't winter? Lol


Lol yes it all counts.. i think im still under 5" here


----------



## Pa Plowman

LAB INC said:


> Yep, again winter of 03.


Wanna hear about the Blizzard back in early January 1996?

Gotta a feeling that alot of U weren't around then


----------



## iceyman

Pa Plowman said:


> Wanna hear about the Blizzard back in early January 1996?
> 
> Gotta a feeling that alot of U weren't around then


I remember playing football in the street as an 11 yr old lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Pa Plowman said:


> Wanna hear about the Blizzard back in early January 1996?
> 
> Gotta a feeling that alot of U weren't around then


I remember that one, had a jeep, first run out of the garage, backing up, the windrow was up to the glass in the door, my thought, I'm screwed.


----------



## AG09

Pa Plowman said:


> Wanna hear about the Blizzard back in early January 1996?
> 
> Gotta a feeling that alot of U weren't around then


I was around back then and in 8th grade and made like a G doing driveways...brought that into school for some dumb reason and all the teachers thought I was selling drugs.


----------



## LAB INC

Pa Plowman said:


> Wanna hear about the Blizzard back in early January 1996?
> 
> Gotta a feeling that alot of U weren't around then


I can remember it well, I remember sitting shotgun with my father and shoveling when I could. He had a brand new 96 Dodge with a Cummings and Fisher plow. That was a bad storm, I remember at one point all we used was are backhoes.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Lol how bout winter of '10.. we were buried for months with 3 huge storms


That was another good year, 10-11 was good as well. That was the year my father past away.


----------



## snowpushers

Oh yes- the blizzard of 96'! How could I forget!!! My plow vehicle's at the time were 92' extended cab 2500 Cummins and my 1964 CJ5 Jeep with a Myer's six foot plow and electric lift, no power angle! Just get out pull the pin in the center of the a frame push to right, left or center replace pin and start plowing again!!! AH good times, good times! At least the Dodge truck had power angle! and no hole in the back window, like the jeep had! (backed into a low limbed crap apple tree), right through the plastic back section! We were doing driveways with both trucks, one would be the back up rig to pull you out, there was that much snow! If you lifted the plow to soon your plow frame would get hung up with all the snow packed underneath it. Wish we had a skid steer back then!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> I was around back then and in 8th grade and made like a G doing driveways...brought that into school for some dumb reason and all the teachers thought I was selling drugs.


8th grade, dam, I graduated high school in 76. Kids.


----------



## Randall Ave

snowpushers said:


> Oh yes- the blizzard of 96'! How could I forget!!! My plow vehicle's at the time were 92' extended cab 2500 Cummins and my 1964 CJ5 Jeep with a Myer's six foot plow and electric lift, no power angle! Just get out pull the pin in the center of the a frame push to right, left or center replace pin and start plowing again!!! AH good times, good times! At least the Dodge truck had power angle! and no hole in the back window, like the jeep had! (backed into a low limbed crap apple tree), right through the plastic back section! We were doing driveways with both trucks, one would be the back up rig to pull you out, there was that much snow! If you lifted the plow to soon your plow frame would get hung up with all the snow packed underneath it. Wish we had a skid steer back then!!!!


Bought my first new western the next year. Now if you remember correctly, for the next few years we didn't get much snow.


----------



## Mike_C

Made a killing in that '96 storm and back then the industry's overhead was a hell of a lot lower. After working 2 straight days there was still plenty of snow to move for a few more days.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Bought my first new western the next year. Now if you remember correctly, for the next few years we didn't get much snow.


As young as I was I can remember the next season was a bust, 96-97. I can't recall 97-98. Lee Goldberg has a snow map up 1-3- 3-6 south and east of the city.


----------



## V_Scapes

Central Jersey guys look to make out best on Wednesday.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Randall Ave said:


> I remember that one, had a jeep, first run out of the garage, backing up, the windrow was up to the glass in the door, my thought, I'm screwed.


Fiqured U remembered that one since U catch some busting about Ur age


----------



## Pa Plowman

Randall Ave said:


> 8th grade, dam, I graduated high school in 76. Kids.


Dang, got a few years on Ya


----------



## HeatMiser

I remember that '96 blizzard, I just had one truck with a plow back then but it was a hell of a storm


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Central Jersey guys look to make out best on Wednesday.


Further south u go the better


----------



## shawn_

hopefully CNJ gets something we are like in a pit of NOTHING only thing saving my season is I cover so far north.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Further south u go the better


All you man, I'm content with salt runs from now on.


----------



## Oakplow

Is this storm going to get washed away with rain following it like all the other storms this year?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

History repeating itself, means another passerby

We'll see


----------



## Mattymax

50 degrees by 8am Thursday for Morris County


----------



## Randall Ave

None of the news stations this morning even mentioned snow totals. Here I'm guessing mabey two inches, if that.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> All you man, I'm content with salt runs from now on.


Now it looks to be all u guys.. mid levels warm to screw us like usual this year and u guys make out with 2-4.. not even surprised tbh


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Icey do you think we'll get a couple inches before it turns over so we can run out and atleast make a little money before the sun rises or do you think we're getting missed in monmouth county


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey Icey do you think we'll get a couple inches before it turns over so we can run out and atleast make a little money before the sun rises or do you think we're getting missed in monmouth county


Honestly im jaded from this season but i dont have much confidence unfortunately.. basically same storm as last week.. well see what rest of models do today.. depression is setting in


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Now it looks to be all u guys.. mid levels warm to screw us like usual this year and u guys make out with 2-4.. not even surprised tbh


Central PA is who really does well with frontagenesis setting up. Snow doesn't make it to here until about 2pm but we probably won't change to rain unlike the rest of the state.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Central PA is who really does well with frontagenesis setting up. Snow doesn't make it to here until about 2pm but we probably won't change to rain unlike the rest of the state.


Yep.. it was modeled as dc earlier in the week but now pa gets the goods.. and we have to hope the cold hangs on cand we can snow 2-4 before a flip


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea Im hoping it stays snow throughout the work day tomorrow so we have to keep this business parking lots clean and hopefully itll snow into the later hours after they all leave and go home from work. I have two places that I did not charge them enough for and i gave them a written estimate and unfortunately did a walk through with them after the fact where they became very picky as to where to put snow and cant do this or that. Never again will i give a price without walking the property with the owner. I just went off the job scope they emailed me what a mistake. And one of these people do not want it plowed if it is going to warm up so I gave them a great price and they still go on the cheap lol. Maybe its actually good though, get through the season without having to do their lots and then next year increase the prices on them while still honoring my prices for this season. After last year no one wants to spend any money on snow removal. Maybe our insurance companies will give us a refund lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yep.. it was modeled as dc earlier in the week but now pa gets the goods.. and we have to hope the cold hangs on cand we can snow 2-4 before a flip


I just do not see it hitting 50 tomorrow up here, but who knows.


----------



## Mike_C

I was rooting for some south jersey snow, going to be down the shore this weekend and it’s been a while since I saw real snow on the beach. Maybe next year


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea Im hoping it stays snow throughout the work day tomorrow so we have to keep this business parking lots clean and hopefully itll snow into the later hours after they all leave and go home from work. I have two places that I did not charge them enough for and i gave them a written estimate and unfortunately did a walk through with them after the fact where they became very picky as to where to put snow and cant do this or that. Never again will i give a price without walking the property with the owner. I just went off the job scope they emailed me what a mistake. And one of these people do not want it plowed if it is going to warm up so I gave them a great price and they still go on the cheap lol. Maybe its actually good though, get through the season without having to do their lots and then next year increase the prices on them while still honoring my prices for this season. After last year no one wants to spend any money on snow removal. Maybe our insurance companies will give us a refund lol.


having a policy with that guy that ensures you if it doesn't snow, suddenly sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya I def gotta get a couple seasonals next season if I stay in the snow removal business. Been an all around bad year already all across the board for me. I lost more lawns this off season than over the past 10 years combined. We had the wettest season ever and these people still ran their irrigation systems daily when they didn’t need to run them at all last year and then it’s my fault their lawn has flaws. Absolutely insane these people. They think we actually make money on lawn cutting. I’m tired of the lawns , need to get out of it all together.


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Ya I def gotta get a couple seasonals next season if I stay in the snow removal business. Been an all around bad year already all across the board for me. I lost more lawns this off season than over the past 10 years combined. We had the wettest season ever and these people still ran their irrigation systems daily when they didn't need to run them at all last year and then it's my fault their lawn has flaws. Absolutely insane these people. They think we actually make money on lawn cutting. I'm tired of the lawns , need to get out of it all together.


I hear ya man. I had a couple people get mad because we skipped them one week because of rain. And I guarantee if we did show up they'd still be pissed. Can't win. It's not getting any easier.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I kept telling everyone turn off the irrigation your law will actually get nicer. They couldnt understand why their lawn wasnt growing like it used to in previous seasons. One customer who i still have fortunately, 3/4 of their lawn in on a pretty steep hill. I ended up having to weed wack 1/3 of that area every week due to how wet it was because one time i tried with the rider and the walk behind 5 days after the last rain and still ended up sliding down into the woods and thank god we were able to pull it out with a long rope doubled and my other machine. All their lawn treatments were just washing down the hill into the woods. Ive never seen brush grow so nice and thick down where everything would wash out too...lol


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I just do not see it hitting 50 tomorrow up here, but who knows.


Gfs is about 8* warmer than the nam for thursday.. 44 or 52 big difference


----------



## UniqueTouch

in your opinion ice which has been more accurate in its predictions? also which model has been more accurate over the years also why are their such large discrepancies between the models. Sorry for the technical questions, was just wondering, figured you would know


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Latest for tomorrow

Very similar to before


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> in your opinion ice which has been more accurate in its predictions? also which model has been more accurate over the years also why are their such large discrepancies between the models. Sorry for the technical questions, was just wondering, figured you would know


Depends on tbe storm.. the euro has the stigma as being the king cuz it nailed sandy a week out and is generally a better model than the gfs.. the problem is especially when its a storm that involves mid levels warming and changing precip over to sleet of fr rain literally 1 or 2 degrees can change someone from getting 1" or 3.5" .. and discrepancy can be over a 25 mile period.. very hard for models to know exactly where and when the warm layers will set up in a storm.. some models have bias of being too cold or warm, some are usually wetter than others.. just have to look at each storm differently and sometimes it's meteorology over modeology.. most models can be fixated on something but if it looks very strange or doesnt make sense than usually it doesnt happen as depicted. In short if u have 5 models to choose from over 5 storms and each will be perfect once when do you pick each model to be right


----------



## shawn_

Weather NJ shows good accumulations for CNJ


----------



## sota

yea, I saw that too. guess i'm mounting up tomorrow morning.


----------



## shawn_

I hooked everything up today while I was doing nothing. Gotta fuel all trucks tomorrow & load up the salters. Will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Local forecast just stated 3 to 5", which ups it from the previous forecast an extra inch.

We shall see.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yet another state of emergency, and schools have early dismissal here.


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> Depends on tbe storm.. the euro has the stigma as being the king cuz it nailed sandy a week out and is generally a better model than the gfs.. the problem is especially when its a storm that involves mid levels warming and changing precip over to sleet of fr rain literally 1 or 2 degrees can change someone from getting 1" or 3.5" .. and discrepancy can be over a 25 mile period.. very hard for models to know exactly where and when the warm layers will set up in a storm.. some models have bias of being too cold or warm, some are usually wetter than others.. just have to look at each storm differently and sometimes it's meteorology over modeology.. most models can be fixated on something but if it looks very strange or doesnt make sense than usually it doesnt happen as depicted. In short if u have 5 models to choose from over 5 storms and each will be perfect once when do you pick each model to be right


Great explanation finally something understandable


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Yet another state of emergency, and schools have early dismissal here.


Your kidding, what a PUTZ


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Your kidding, what a PUTZ


#notmygovenor


----------



## UniqueTouch

He wants as many days off as he can get. You get paid if your willing to work or not lol. 
#iwannaworksopleasesnow


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> He wants as many days off as he can get. You get paid if your willing to work or not lol.
> #iwannaworksopleasesnow


He has no idea what's going on he just has people smarter than him feeding him info as he declares a state of emergency with that **** eating grin on his face.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ain’t that the truth alright all have a good night let’s hope everyone is wrong and no rain hits NJ and we make some money towards insurance


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> He has no idea what's going on he just has people smarter than him feeding him info as he declares a state of emergency with that **** eating grin on his face.


State of emergency used to mean 12+ was coming. He screwed up November and it was all downhill from there.. amazing how much money was spent in a terrible winter.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Ain't that the truth alright all have a good night let's hope everyone is wrong and no rain hits NJ and we make some money towards insurance


It will snow and rain we just hope the latter is less


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> State of emergency used to mean 12+ was coming. He screwed up November and it was all downhill from there.. amazing how much money was spent in a terrible winter.


Exactly. I wonder, how is it that small contractors like us were ready and the state wasn't. We had well over two feet last March and the state wasn't in as bad of shape.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> State of emergency used to mean 12+ was coming. He screwed up November and it was all downhill from there.. amazing how much money was spent in a terrible winter.


It's Trumps fault.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Exactly. I wonder, how is it that small contractors like us were ready and the state wasn't. We had well over two feet last March and the state wasn't in as bad of shape.


Dont worry.. our small businesses will pay for everything.. problem solved!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Morning everyone. Let it snow let it snow


----------



## iceyman

Alot of virga to start.. dam dry air


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm by Dover, just had to go to Oakland, then Mahwah. Everything up there is brinded to death. On rt 80 coming back saw a line of state contractor dump trucks with plows heading east, a lot of them. At least we are playing for it.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Started Snowing over here in Bucks County about 15 minutes ago and is sticking

It's heading Ur way

Y'all be safe and make some Greenies


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> It's Trumps fault.


Don't forget the Russians


----------



## UniqueTouch

LOL ya the Russian's


----------



## LAB INC

Snowing hear in 07924.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> State of emergency used to mean 12+ was coming. He screwed up November and it was all downhill from there.. amazing how much money was spent in a terrible winter.


Fake news...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> Snowing hear in 07924.


Just started about 11:00 am this morning. Light, fluffy and starting to cover surfaces.

My dog will be happy, as he's from south carolina and when he sees snow, he puts his head down, and scoops it up as if it was dog chow. Within 1 minute, he's parallelized with the shakes, and can't move, as he's so cold inside. He's mentally challenged, so to speak.

Just like his owner.


----------



## djt1029

Just finished pretreating. Feels like snow but I have really low expectations


----------



## sota

started coming down here about 20 minutes ago.
right now it's falling thick enough to cut visibility to 500' or less.


----------



## truckie80

Just picked up some lunch, nothing going on here yet. Not hitting the ground at least


----------



## sota

snow plowing people in NJ all be like...


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow blowing around, started not too long ago.


----------



## shawn_

Roadways all have dusting on them .


----------



## iceyman

After an hour


----------



## Randall Ave

Rt 10 west by Canfield Ave. I dropped the wife off some grub.


----------



## UniqueTouch

whatcha thinking ICEY


----------



## sota

Just on the north side of 78. Looks like it's already shifted from snow to sleep. when I'm seeing coming down is bouncing off the hood of my Jeep.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> whatcha thinking ICEY


Hoping 3-4


----------



## sota

we have an inch on the deck. it's transitioned to the smallest bits of sleet I've ever seen.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hoping 3-4


Radar looks real good Central and southern nj


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Hoping 3-4


We have about inch or less, seems like it stopped.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I salted the ish out of my lots and walks. Hoping it doesnt change over until atleast 6-7 would be nice for it to be even later. Would like to be able to get everywhere as soon as everyone leaves. Like i said i have two cheap *** property owners that one lives on the premise but is down a long wooded driveway where i can get the business part done before anyone notices lol to come out and stop me. Hahah one of those years I need every dollar


----------



## J.Ricci

We're doing pretty well here, scraped the drive lanes already.


----------



## S_Marino87

Maybe an inch here now. Very small flakes coming down, don't think it will stack up to much more


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Turned a couple hours ago. Warming trend since then. Tomorrow 53*f

All below trigger depths. Stopped for a muffin and hot tea.

Heading back home, as no one needs me


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Maybe an inch here now. Very small flakes coming down, don't think it will stack up to much more


Same, heading out soon


----------



## sota

yep. finished eating dinner, going to handle some personals, then get on the road to shovin'.


----------



## djt1029

Just got back from scraping drive lanes, pre-treated everything so my lots all have probably less than half an inch, looks like an inch on grass. Snowing still but not sure if it's going to really stick anymore


----------



## Randall Ave

I did the few lots I do. Wife works till seven. So I cooked, well nuked some dinner.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Looks like the Snow is over here with about 3"

Doesn't look like U Jersey Guys got much either


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Radar looks real good Central and southern nj


And it died.. finished with 2ish


----------



## HeatMiser

My guys are out, should be done in a few hours. Looks like we got about an inch and a half


----------



## UniqueTouch

Randall...I popped on here for a look while i was out plowing my lots and ya made me just stop a little while ago at the foodstore for some mac and cheese.


----------



## Randall Ave

HeatMiser said:


> My guys are out, should be done in a few hours. Looks like we got about an inch and a half


Basically this was a practice run, if we ever get some real snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

An interesting perspective as to why we have had such a crappy season.

https://www.nj.com/expo/news/g66l-2...g-snowstorms-keep-missing-us-this-winter.html


----------



## Mike_C

Flying through this one, I just went out to check on a few of the crews, no reason for me to do anything myself with this one hardly enough work to keep the guys busy for the night


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got home we flew through everything as well. Rain started coming down pretty good at 30* so I'm happy to be off the road. Hoping for another salt run in the morning.


----------



## S_Marino87

Got 2 1/2 hours in...better than nothing and done in time to grab a decent dinner instead of the usual post-plowing crap


----------



## sota

4.5 hours of pretty easy pushing, at least until the rains started coming heavy and hard.


----------



## djt1029

Just finished the last stop, getting pretty slushy with the rain


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Just finished the last stop, getting pretty slushy with the rain


Had a solid 6 hour trip.. was nice and powdery earlier.. now its sloppppp


----------



## Randall Ave

I know I'm old and loosing it, but. 5:00 am this morning, some dumbass girl jogging on 46 east in the highway. Is it really that imperative that you get out and run on a morning like this.


----------



## sota

was she cute?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Had a solid 6 hour trip.. was nice and powdery earlier.. now its sloppppp


I see 40s every day for a while, was this the big one, are we done for the season? Anything in the long range out look?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> ....are we done for the season? Anything in the long range out look?


You'll have to wait till the Mueller report comes out to get that answer


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I see 40s every day for a while, was this the big one, are we done for the season? Anything in the long range out look?


March 2-5th


----------



## UniqueTouch

Im glad most of us were able to make some much need money. sucks your triggers werent met dodge. Hopefully we'll get one more before the season ends and that there is no rain following.

Mueller report = #NOTHINGBURGER - lol i hate the phrase nothing burger but had to throw it out there. lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Ended up scraping almost everything down again this morning. Beautiful morning sun is strong!


----------



## J.Ricci

Squeezed in an early morning salt run again few more of those and one real storm I’d be happy


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rained so hard last night that pretty much all the snow went along with the storm.

Few coatings on lawns, but for the most part, the storm is but a memory of days gone past.

Nice and sunny. Nearing 50*. Good day to go sit in a laywers office, and deal with a bunch of crap.


----------



## treeguyry

Perfect morning for a removal, didn’t get much snow but it was enough to bring a few trees down. Have to make some money somewhere


----------



## Dondo

Got almost 4 hours in last night and another 2 this morning breaking some crust so the lots drained quicker. Still a crappy season but I'm happy with that storm. I got out and took a few shots of the new truck.

Also, I've been doing this since 1999 and don't ever remember having my antenna ice over like that. It was about a 1/2 thick when I pulled in the driveway last night.


----------



## V_Scapes

I noticed my antenna was iced over this morning too!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dondo, how do you like the new vehicle? Does it have good turning radius? thats what my Ford lacks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dondo said:


> Got almost 4 hours in last night and another 2 this morning breaking some crust so the lots drained quicker. Still a crappy season but I'm happy with that storm. I got out and took a few shots of the new truck.
> 
> Also, I've been doing this since 1999 and don't ever remember having my antenna ice over like that. It was about a 1/2 thick when I pulled in the driveway last night.
> 
> View attachment 190662
> 
> 
> View attachment 190663
> 
> 
> View attachment 190664
> 
> 
> View attachment 190665
> 
> 
> View attachment 190666
> 
> 
> View attachment 190667
> 
> 
> View attachment 190668


Nice rig.

Slap some 1 ton axles under that baby and you've got one awesome, and tough storm chaser

Where did you find that ? I swear the old square body Chevy trucks are near extinction


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> Slap some 1 ton axles under that baby and you've got one awesome, and tough storm chaser
> 
> Where did you find that ? I swear the old square body Chevy trucks are near extinction


If I could find a decent one, I would buy it, would not care if the motor was blown, as long as the rest of it was OK.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I survived yesterday and last night. 
Finish this morning at 6 a.m.. 
Was a Double plow for a bunch. 

Hope everyone made out okay, I didn't look back at the 20 pages since the last time I viewed.


----------



## sota

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Rained so hard last night that pretty much all the snow went along with the storm.
> 
> Few coatings on lawns, but for the most part, the storm is but a memory of days gone past.
> 
> Nice and sunny. Nearing 50*. Good day to go sit in a laywers office, and deal with a bunch of crap.


I feel ya on the legal things. I'm being abused by my town. What's your deal?


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> Dondo, how do you like the new vehicle? Does it have good turning radius? thats what my Ford lacks


The turning radius is one of the main reasons I keep finding another K5 replacement. The solid front axle is another. For the accounts that I handle it's the best for me.


----------



## Dondo

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> Slap some 1 ton axles under that baby and you've got one awesome, and tough storm chaser
> 
> Where did you find that ? I swear the old square body Chevy trucks are near extinction


Surprisingly, I got this one in upstate ny.


----------



## Dondo

Randall Ave said:


> If I could find a decent one, I would buy it, would not care if the motor was blown, as long as the rest of it was OK.


How far gone is too far gone? I still have my 89 that I'm not sure what I'm doing with.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dondo said:


> How far gone is too far gone? I still have my 89 that I'm not sure what I'm doing with.


I am not a body man. But throwing an engine in one of those is a breeze.


----------



## Dondo

Randall Ave said:


> I am not a body man. But throwing an engine in one of those is a breeze.


Lol I'm with you.. besides the drivetrainthe interior is about the only other thing still solid on the 89


----------



## Randall Ave

I feel like I need a tetanus shot just looking at it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/297198300875472/

heres a nice one. Expensive though.


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/297198300875472/
> 
> heres a nice one. Expensive though.


Wow that is nice. $8k isn't a bad deal when you think about it. Comparing what you get to what the monthly payment be on a new truck?


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/297198300875472/
> 
> heres a nice one. Expensive though.





Dondo said:


> Wow that is nice. $8k isn't a bad deal when you think about it. Comparing what you get to what the monthly payment be on a new truck?


If it would only snow... I'd be tempted to go take a look at it and offer him $6k cash and probably walk away with it. Plus I'd already have everything from my 89 to complete it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya Im sure he probably would too. It is a nice looking vehicle.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Does anyone here have a Lincoln Squarewave Tig 200 by chance or have ever used one?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn it’s quiet here. Everyone out drinking ?


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn it's quiet here. Everyone out drinking ?


I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn it's quiet here. Everyone out drinking ?


Spent the first half of the day interviewing people, should've been tanked since then after some of the absolute wastes of skin that walked into my office


----------



## shawn_

Everyone is busy counting all the money they made that last storm lowblue::laugh:


----------



## sota

@Mike_C hard to find good help, eh?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hoping we can get one big one by the end of the season would be great. And when i say big one i mean 6+ inches that isnt followed by rain or 50 degree weather.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Where does everyone by there skid steer supplies like new hydraulic lines and stuff like that. I bought a 2008 caterpillar 246c in September and I still don't know how to flip the cab forward to get to the batteries lol. Also wondering if anyone has tried one of those stump buckets that are narrow and long?


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> Hoping we can get one big one by the end of the season would be great. And when i say big one i mean 6+ inches that isnt followed by rain or 50 degree weather.


Me too, it would be nice. At least end the year with one good one, the next week does not look to promising.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Where does everyone by there skid steer supplies like new hydraulic lines and stuff like that. I bought a 2008 caterpillar 246c in September and I still don't know how to flip the cab forward to get to the batteries lol. Also wondering if anyone has tried one of those stump buckets that are narrow and long?


Theres a place on business 33 in wall..


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you gentlemen will take a ride over there this coming week.


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> @Mike_C hard to find good help, eh?


Always...7 slots to fill still which isn't bad for this time of year


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Always...7 slots to fill still which isn't bad for this time of year


What positions?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What positions?


CDL driver, irrigation tech, administrative assistant and 4 laborers.


----------



## V_Scapes

Indeed isn't a bad option. I had an ad out for most of last year for a foreman, I paid for it so that it got more exposure, of course there's a lot of non sense that comes through but I finally found someone for the position.


----------



## shawn_

Mike, how about you just hire me.... but I’ll stay at my full time job & do my own snow plowing. You just pay me to not show up.


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Mike, how about you just hire me.... but I'll stay at my full time job & do my own snow plowing. You just pay me to not show up.


Sounds like my bookkeeper


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of you had any luck on Craigslist looking for help?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Have any of you had any luck on Craigslist looking for help?


Weve had some luck on out of state help but its short term employment(like a 3 day weekends a couple times a year)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mike_C said:


> CDL driver, irrigation tech, administrative assistant and 4 laborers.


What? No Plowsite forum representative?

I can't imagine you have a beer assistant, but no Plowsite assistant.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Back on topic: yuk!


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Back on topic: yuk!
> 
> View attachment 190783


This weather sucks!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> This weather sucks!


Amen


----------



## shawn_

They are saying winds up to 50MPH. If we get that the tree guys shall be busy hopefully!


----------



## Randall Ave

Just got an EAM from the town about possible power outages. And I see this Friday mabey another crappy snow/rain, then back to ice storm.


----------



## UniqueTouch

No more rain!


----------



## treeguyry

shawn_ said:


> They are saying winds up to 50MPH. If we get that the tree guys shall be busy hopefully!


payuppayuppayup


----------



## V_Scapes

Last chance for winter weather between the 3rd and the 9th.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Man I pray one of those hits us for real. Ive never been so nervous about a winter in a long time. Daddy needs some paper


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Man I pray one of those hits us for real. Ive never been so nervous about a winter in a long time. Daddy needs some paper


Most likely won't be anything major.


----------



## shawn_

If you think negative , positive might happen . One more would be nice . I said that the storm before last also. just one more *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## V_Scapes

Not being negative just realistic.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Last chance for winter weather between the 3rd and the 9th.


Plenty of chances lets just see if we can finally get one to track our way


----------



## UniqueTouch

i have a feeling we're gonna get one nice one before the season is up.


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> i have a feeling we're gonna get one nice one before the season is up.


I hope so, this weather sucks!


----------



## UniqueTouch

For your guys sake more than mine. I see the list of vehicles and machines you all have and i cannot imagine the stress that comes with those bills. So i truly hope we get some to help with all that.


----------



## gman2310

I’m about ready to wash all my stuff and put it away for summer. This has to be my worse season ever for snow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I hear that gman. thats usually what it takes to bring something our way lol. Ive just been wasting all my time lately practicing welding. Im a nobody in the industry of landscaping and sealcoating and especially snow removal but im so tired of chasing what little money i do make down from people. Especially the ones who have 200k worth of vehicles in the garage. Im almost ready to give what little i do have up and go another route. Then when you have a season like this it makes your second guess everything even more.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wind is starting to crank up here some, it blew out all the fog and stuff.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Getting Windy here in Monmouth County too. I am trying to get Big Ole Puss ( Neighborhood stray cat) inside my foyer. I let him sleep inside at night now that hes getting older. Hes usually my best weather man beside Icey


----------



## Mike_C

Wind's kicking up pretty good here, tree guys are on standby.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone have a Lincoln welder? I bought a squarewave tig 200 and I can’t find a 120v cord for it anywhere online it’s insane


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone have a Lincoln welder? I bought a squarewave tig 200 and I can't find a 120v cord for it anywhere online it's insane


I've got a Lincoln 225, look for a voltec cord, they usually carry them in Lowes but not always in stock. Shorter the better


----------



## Oakplow

Just got off a flight from Michigan. I can attest to the wind kicking. Almost s*** myself on the landing. Pretty sure we flew sideways for a little bit.


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Just got off a flight from Michigan. I can attest to the wind kicking. Almost s*** myself on the landing. Pretty sure we flew sideways for a little bit.


Ya no thanks


----------



## iceyman

Clipper weds night trending south


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you jRicci I appreciate it. I have the 230 cord but its just insane you cannot find " Lincoln Electric " cords. I found one but im not sure which model it is for but you have to add the plug to it and electric is one thing i do not know anything about.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey send that clipper this way my man


----------



## shawn_

Of course it’s trending south


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey send that clipper this way my man


Were too far south.. maybe nnj guys get something


----------



## iceyman

Another tick and u guys will be happy up there


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> Thank you jRicci I appreciate it. I have the 230 cord but its just insane you cannot find " Lincoln Electric " cords. I found one but im not sure which model it is for but you have to add the plug to it and electric is one thing i do not know anything about.


Most welding supply stores stock cords, aside from that they're not that easy to find


----------



## UniqueTouch

Finally someone from lincoln contacted me back with a part number and website to order it from. Wasn't bad $37 plus shipping. Have any of you guys ever tried running a welder off a generator? I wanted to try and run this tig 200 off the 230v plug on the generator just wondering if it'll mess anything up. I only have one 230 at my house and unfortunately its occupied by my hot tub on the deck and I have to keep it plugged in during the winter months to avoid freezing. So i wont be able to use that plug for another couple of weeks to be safe


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hoping this wind is going to stop soon. Tired of chasing stuff all over the yard. Already had my little Weber grill blow off the deck onto my AC Unit


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Another tick and u guys will be happy up there
> 
> View attachment 190865


Lee Goldberg just said possible 1-3 northern counties.


----------



## Randall Ave

F


V_Scapes said:


> Lee Goldberg just said possible 1-3 northern counties.


For when, just took the darn plow off, gotta take a rear to S. Hackensack in the morning.


----------



## HarryTHook

Randall Ave said:


> F
> 
> For when, just took the darn plow off, gotta take a rear to S. Hackensack in the morning.


You guys up there might see a bit on Wednesday, and the possibility of accumulation on Friday. Just got done looking at the maps and runs, don't get you hopes up.


----------



## Randall Ave

HarryTHook said:


> You guys up there might see a bit on Wednesday, and the possibility of accumulation on Friday. Just got done looking at the maps and runs, don't get you hopes up.


Our hopes for this season went negative a while ago.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Our hopes for this season went negative a while ago.


Amen.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Our hopes for this season went negative a while ago.


Wednesday night into thursday. Haven't seen anything about Friday.


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch said:


> Finally someone from lincoln contacted me back with a part number and website to order it from. Wasn't bad $37 plus shipping. Have any of you guys ever tried running a welder off a generator? I wanted to try and run this tig 200 off the 230v plug on the generator just wondering if it'll mess anything up. I only have one 230 at my house and unfortunately its occupied by my hot tub on the deck and I have to keep it plugged in during the winter months to avoid freezing. So i wont be able to use that plug for another couple of weeks to be safe


I have a 240v mig welder that I use off my Honda eu6500i. Works great. I had some concern that being it's an inverted generator, meaning it's good for the sensitive electronics that a welder might screw it up- I've talked to a bunch of people and they said I "should"'be ok. So far so good. I did a good amount of welding with it being I was waiting on having the right plug installed in my garage. What kind of generator do you have?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I have a 240v mig welder that I use off my Honda eu6500i. Works great. I had some concern that being it's an inverted generator, meaning it's good for the sensitive electronics that a welder might screw it up- I've talked to a bunch of people and they said I "should"'be ok. So far so good. I did a good amount of welding with it being I was waiting on having the right plug installed in my garage. What kind of generator do you have?


Generator"inverter" should be fine lol


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Finally someone from lincoln contacted me back with a part number and website to order it from. Wasn't bad $37 plus shipping. Have any of you guys ever tried running a welder off a generator? I wanted to try and run this tig 200 off the 230v plug on the generator just wondering if it'll mess anything up. I only have one 230 at my house and unfortunately its occupied by my hot tub on the deck and I have to keep it plugged in during the winter months to avoid freezing. So i wont be able to use that plug for another couple of weeks to be safe


I've only run mine on my generator a few times, never had any problems.

Unrelated - looks like Schneider got his groove back, maybe the Devils won't be an automatic loss every night the rest of the season


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I've only run mine on my generator a few times, never had any problems.
> 
> Unrelated - looks like Schneider got his groove back, maybe the Devils won't be an automatic loss every night the rest of the season


Guess they didnt like kinky very much.. 5th rd pick in 2022?? Lol


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Guess they didnt like kinky very much.. 5th rd pick in 2022?? Lol


I would've let him go for a bag of used pucks after the way he looked for the last few months


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I would've let him go for a bag of used pucks after the way he looked for the last few months


Lol tough to be a goalie on a team that has no chance of winning


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have a generac 8000. Ya just looking to use it a couple times for just a little while before I can use my 230 plug from my hot tub once it warms up. I appreciate all the help guys


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Lol tough to be a goalie on a team that has no chance of winning


They played well last night but in general still so inconsistent. Hopefully Woods ankle is ok. I'd still like to see Blackwood in net, that kid was awesome.


----------



## iceyman

Chance for a coastal next Monday


----------



## UniqueTouch

bring that coastal baby. Doctor visit and scrip today took me to the cleaners.


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone know where I could buy a decent used 80-125 minimum cylinder for argon


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Lol tough to be a goalie on a team that has no chance of winning


True, but he's also statistically the worst goalie in the league. I'm surprised anyone even wanted him to be honest especially as a UFA after the season



V_Scapes said:


> They played well last night but in general still so inconsistent. Hopefully Woods ankle is ok. I'd still like to see Blackwood in net, that kid was awesome.


Would love to see Blackwood in at least half the games the rest of the way


----------



## S_Marino87

Marcal plant is on fire again if anyone's interested, just drove by about a half hour ago


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Marcal plant is on fire again if anyone's interested, just drove by about a half hour ago


I was past that going east about 10:30 maybe. There was a accident on the westbound side in Patterson. Didn't even think to look left.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Marcal plant is on fire again if anyone's interested, just drove by about a half hour ago


I'm surprised there was enough left to burn. Sounds sketchy, things don't just reignite on their own a month later


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Marcal plant is on fire again if anyone's interested, just drove by about a half hour ago


Unbelievable. Just read about it online


----------



## iceyman

Chance for 1-2 fri


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone going to the landscape show tomorrow?


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone going to the landscape show tomorrow?


Check your pm's if you don't mind.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone going to the landscape show tomorrow?


Couple of my managers will be there, I've got a pretty solid day of meetings. Lot of wheels turning


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Couple of my managers will be there, I've got a pretty solid day of meetings. Lot of wheels turning


Getting into that time of year I call bid season. The tidal wave is forming.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Getting into that time of year I call bid season. The tidal wave is forming.


It's on its way for sure, next couple weeks look cold though which might hold it off on the residential end temporarily


----------



## truckie80

Phones been dead here other than a few people with branches down from the wind yesterday. I'm looking forward to spring but enjoying the extra time off for the time being


----------



## iceyman

And the latest euro says how would you like more rain for monday.. this year cant end fast enough


----------



## lilsteve08

J.Ricci said:


> I've only run mine on my generator a few times, never had any problems.
> 
> Unrelated - looks like Schneider got his groove back, maybe the Devils won't be an automatic loss every night the rest of the season


Yes, Cory finally regained his confidence, they say mind over matter, he is looking good now, rangers-devils wasn't so good but that wasn't all on him.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You fellas in Northern NJ are expected to get a dusting to 2" tonight.

Nothing for everyone else.


----------



## UniqueTouch

get that money when ya can northern fellas. Which sites do all you use for official storm totals? I am trying to get an official for Monmouth County NJ on February 20th, 2019. Thanks guys


----------



## snowpushers

UniqueTouch said:


> get that money when ya can northern fellas. Which sites do all you use for official storm totals? I am trying to get an official for Monmouth County NJ on February 20th, 2019. Thanks guys


Weather Works out of Hackettstown NJ


----------



## Oakplow

Weather works runs like $200 for the year I believe.


----------



## snowpushers

It costs us $195.00 per season, it covers three zip codes (cities).We include a report in each of our invoices for the commercial properties we maintain, never had a question about the total snow amounts.


----------



## Oakplow

Theres a free demo. Looks impressive


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> And the latest euro says how would you like more rain for monday.. this year cant end fast enough


honestly, I think I'd be ok if we're done. front driveshaft has a bad head that needs replacing anyways.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> honestly, I think I'd be ok if we're done. front driveshaft has a bad head that needs replacing anyways.


Drive shaft has a bad head, never heard that one before, u-joint or a bad CV?


----------



## V_Scapes

Any recommendations for somewhere that fixes electric over hydraulic mason dump hoists in nnj?


----------



## Randall Ave

I can't think of the name, but there is a place in Patterson that does hydraulics. Of course it's in gang country. What is exactly the problem?


----------



## lilsteve08

Any NJ devils fans attending the game tonight? I would like to put a face to the Plowsite fellow snowblowers I'm in section 119


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> I can't think of the name, but there is a place in Patterson that does hydraulics. Of course it's in gang country. What is exactly the problem?


American hydraulic?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> American hydraulic?


Could be. The parking lot across the street, the fence is bout 15 feet high.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I can't think of the name, but there is a place in Patterson that does hydraulics. Of course it's in gang country. What is exactly the problem?


Motor runs but body won't go up.


----------



## Randall Ave

Is it power up, gravity down, or power down? The hydraulic unit basically works like a plow unit. How old is it? And can you see, or gain access to the hydraulic unit?


----------



## djt1029

lilsteve08 said:


> Any NJ devils fans attending the game tonight? I would like to put a face to the Plowsite fellow snowblowers I'm in section 119


I gave my buddy and his wife my tickets for today, had to take the girlfriend out for her birthday. I'll be back there Friday though. Tonight looks more like a Binghamton game than NJ


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I gave my buddy and his wife my tickets for today, had to take the girlfriend out for her birthday. I'll be back there Friday though. Tonight looks more like a Binghamton game than NJ


Christ everyone's hurt


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Is it power up, gravity down, or power down? The hydraulic unit basically works like a plow unit. How old is it? And can you see, or gain access to the hydraulic unit?


Power up and down. 2015 truck. Unit is mounted on the frame so only access is from underneath. I'd have to somehow pull the body up manually to get to it.


----------



## Randall Ave

If it hasn't been leaking fluid. The motor runs, I'd go with a rotted, or broken wire to a valve. Is it a push button control? I have seen controller go bad. Have broken wires.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> If it hasn't been leaking fluid. The motor runs, I'd go with a rotted, or broken wire to a valve. Is it a push button control? I have seen controller go bad. Have broken wires.


Yes button controller in the cab. I don't know much of anything about electric, might try to raise the body this week. Thanks for the help Randall.


----------



## djt1029

Got a little surprise coating last night, finishing up a salt run


----------



## UniqueTouch

First snow that wasn’t followed by rain


----------



## V_Scapes

Quick salt run here too. Sunday night is looking interesting.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

coating on grass surfaces, but as the sun comes up, it's vacating back to the land of make-believe.


----------



## Randall Ave

The weather channel site shows 5-8 inches Sunday night. How many times will this change?


----------



## Oakplow

I'll flip a coin and tell you if it will snow.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Quick salt run here too. Sunday night is looking interesting.


For you guys.. were gona get shafted again


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The weather channel site shows 5-8 inches Sunday night. How many times will this change?


Up north looks good..


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Up north looks good..


Well it did this am.. now not so much.. brutal


----------



## iceyman

... spring please


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

ooh, pretty colors !


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> ... spring please
> 
> View attachment 190992


Can you make that go south a few miles


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Can you make that go south a few miles


Or north please. The last thing I need is fresh snow piles everywhere.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Or north please. The last thing I need is fresh snow piles everywhere.


Well its dropped to 3-5, by Sunday morning they will be predicting speedo weather. For you young guys.


----------



## Oakplow

What does tonight look like just a dusting?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Oakplow said:


> What does tonight look like just a dusting?


Something for everyone first thing tomorrow morning then another one Saturday morning and then another one on Sunday night into Monday.

This is for Friday morning, tomorrow. 
This week flew by fast.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Winter temps at the wrong time when we can use spring temperatures to get started with spring work.
Southeast ridge going on vacation the next 16 days+ lowblue:lowblue:lowred:


----------



## lilsteve08

djt1029 said:


> I gave my buddy and his wife my tickets for today, had to take the girlfriend out for her birthday. I'll be back there Friday though. Tonight looks more like a Binghamton game than NJ


I should be there then look forward to meeting you


----------



## Mr Efficiency

And you guys going to the dinner in Sterling NJ FD this Saturday night?


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Up north looks good..


----------



## shawn_

Push east a little


----------



## HarryTHook

I say 2+ for Philly, just looked at maps again. Shortrange is good for me but the Sunday and 10 day are still wonky. There are names for these weather patterns, not quite acceptable to post.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

The Russians are controlling the weather, so get used to it.


----------



## sota

I believe this more than anything.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> The Russians are controlling the weather, so get used to it.


ALIENS!!!!!!


----------



## shawn_

What you guys thinking for tonight “Newark area”....


----------



## sota

the 33andrain fellas seem to be getting all lathered up, but that forecast I posted has been pretty right a lot as of late.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> What you guys thinking for tonight "Newark area"....


More south you are more snow you'll get.


----------



## shawn_

Thanks!


----------



## iceyman

Thinking 1-2 south of driscoll tonite.. tmrw nite is a sneaky coastal for boston areas.. Sunday night in question but latest gfs was 4-6 cnj n south


----------



## shawn_

Just started snowing.here in Middletown area


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Light dusting. Snow stopped. 



Looks pretty, but not enough to break out a wisk broom


----------



## djt1029

Another salt run here, few places need to be scraped but yesterday’s salt kept the totals down for the most part


----------



## sota

My town is run by morons.
Why are none of the streets salted?!?!?!
We have a delayed opening for school because the roads are completely covered in snow; not a single town road has been dealt with yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> My town is run by morons.
> Why are none of the streets salted?!?!?!
> We have a delayed opening for school because the roads are completely covered in snow; not a single town road has been dealt with yet.


You never said what Washinton you lived in.


----------



## snowpushers

The governor didn't declare a state emergency - That's my guess why some of these roads didn't get any attention!!! ( Joking of course!)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Flurry


----------



## Dondo

Definitely wasn’t expecting 3”. I woke up at 4:45 and had to scramble to get to the first account on the route. 1010wins was talking about another chance tonight and then again Sunday night...


----------



## Mike_C

Decent storm, schools are closed but idiots are still on the road. Should make a few bucks


----------



## V_Scapes

Woke up to a sneaky 2". Pushed everything and another 2-4 tonight.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nada


----------



## shawn_

Salted this am.


----------



## Petr51488

Got through the whole list in almost half the amount of time and one person short. Nice easy fluf


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Woke up to a sneaky 2". Pushed everything and another 2-4 tonight.


Just saw 3-5 for tonight, then possibly 5-8 for Sunday night. Hey, its March, bout time winter started.


----------



## djt1029

Hardly snowed all winter, had a trip to AC planned for this weekend and it decides it's going to snow basically every day


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Just saw 3-5 for tonight, then possibly 5-8 for Sunday night. Hey, its March, bout time winter started.


Maybe up there, but not here.










On a bright note, some of "youuse guys" are making a few bucks


----------



## J.Ricci

Dogplow Dodge said:


> On a bright note, some of "youuse guys" are making a few bucks


Positraction will be in full use


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> Positraction will be in full use


You own a chevy / gmc ? I thought you did Fords ?


----------



## Dondo




----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Positraction will be in full use


Lmao


----------



## UniqueTouch

Salt run thank god. Wish we were getting a nice pushable storm like many look like will get. Atleast someone is getting it


----------



## iceyman

Salt run.. of course snj gets the goods today.. nnj gets the goods tonite.. and cnj is stuck with .5” and is on the shaft line for sunday night.. im in a living hell


----------



## V_Scapes

Seeing 6-12 for us Sunday night. Everyone around here is sold out of bagged material.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Seeing 6-12 for us Sunday night. Everyone around here is sold out of bagged material.


 I am seeing the same for Sunday night as well, would be nice. I thought I was seeing things.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Woke up to a sneaky 2". Pushed everything and another 2-4 tonight.


Wasn't Sneaky..


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Wasn't Sneaky..


My apologies.


----------



## shawn_

CNJ would be nice if we weren’t in a bubble . Thank goodness for north of the Driscoll


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel web site now says 8-12 for Sunday night.


----------



## HarryTHook

Had 5 good hours of work, dropped the blade on every site. Ran a lot of salt out, for tonight's possible. Easy work. 
I really gotta update the picture of mine, new truck after old one hit a bridge a while back......


----------



## Randall Ave

There is already state trucks on standby on rt 46 in ledgewood.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Round Two on the way. 
3-5 for Morris county. Had 2.10" this am. 
8 crazy hours today, what I call a stealing storm. In and out each driveway in 2 - 4 min


----------



## Randall Ave

It was weird plowing normal snow without ice.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nothing like a flyers game to get your blood boiling.


----------



## sota

I hope I don't have to go out.
I'm mentally done with this season.


----------



## lilsteve08

V_Scapes said:


> Nothing like a flyers game to get your blood boiling.


Yeah I'm here at game now, they should have put blackwood in when Cory let the 3rd goal in, do you attend games vscapes?


----------



## V_Scapes

lilsteve08 said:


> Yeah I'm here at game now, they should have put blackwood in when Cory let the 3rd goal in, do you attend games vscapes?


Not nearly as many as I wish I did.


----------



## shawn_

Skid steer isn’t working , anyone know of supply houses that will be open in the am “Newark” area . Coming from CNJ- exit 117 anything on the way .

Thanks!


----------



## Dondo

shawn_ said:


> Skid steer isn't working , anyone know of supply houses that will be open in the am "Newark" area . Coming from CNJ- exit 117 anything on the way .
> 
> Thanks!


What's not working with it? I've had good luck with progressive hydraulics... I've only worked with the Saddle Brook location.


----------



## Dondo

The county convoy is sitting on Rt23 north just south of 287. And the highway glistened like diamonds there was so much salt so they obviously already went up once. Be safe anyone who gets to go out tonight


----------



## sota

we have at least 4" on the deck so far.
can't tell if it's still snowing.
:hammerhead:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What a dumb weather pattern.

Light snow with 1/4" accumulation yesterday, switched over to heavy rain last night. I go to bed, and wake up at 4:30 am, the rain is gone, and everything has a coating of snow on it. 

Supposed to continue till 10 am.

Bizzarro land....


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sleeting here in ocean. Going out to salt a couple places. Better than nothing.


----------



## djt1029

Probably about 3" still coming down but not stacking up much anymore


----------



## sota

county plows are going up and down the streets. just got the call, about time to saddle up. lost my shovel kid/guy (he's 20; everyone that young to me is a kid); he took a full pay gig over at the local BJ's. can't blame him. he's a go-getter too.


----------



## Oakplow

Nothing here. Bring on spring.


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone know where I can buy a good used argon cylinder? Looking for at least 100CF


----------



## Dondo

Got about 4" so far and still coming down. It's been awhile since the last back to back pushable events. I'll take it!!

Hopped out to take a quick pics.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## UniqueTouch

congrats brother. Get that money. Stay safe out there. P.s nice rig


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dondo, what year and make is your rig in those photos? Its really starting to grow on me. I really love my 99 f250 single cab. That's really the only SUV rig ive seen that isn't sitting on the ground. That plow doesnt even look like it squats the vehicle at all.


----------



## LAB INC

We have about a good 3-4 hear nice storm. It’s about time we get some snow without rain.


----------



## iceyman

Yep missed last nights by 20 miles.. but tmrw night seems to be a good 4-6 from southern monmouth and north.. maybe lollies of 8+ but its a quick mover .. looks to be the first real storm for us


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dondo said:


> Got about 4" so far and still coming down. It's been awhile since the last back to back pushable events. I'll take it!!
> 
> Hopped out to take a quick pics.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!
> 
> View attachment 191132
> 
> 
> View attachment 191133


Love that truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Was able to do one resi and one commercial.

I might just make enough this year to almost pay for my snow GL


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Was able to do one resi and one commercial.
> 
> I might just make enough this year to almost pay for my snow GL
> 
> View attachment 191144


Hit them as hard as you can.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Hit them as hard as you can.


I'm limited...as they're long term customers all well over 5 years of clearing. Can't cut the nose off to spite my face


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

County trucks were out in force


----------



## UniqueTouch

i used to work for the county in monmouth. they never played. would make us dump tons an tons of salt. totally ridiculous and then all week tri axles would be coming in delivering tons and tons of salt after every storm we had.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Theres a guy doing a clean up on the street behind me. Talking about not wasting any time. Id like to start but i feel weird starting this early


----------



## J.Ricci

Another salt run for us. Hope tomorrow night hits


----------



## V_Scapes

Good 3" here. Was nice to plow and get a full blade of snow for once.


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> Yep missed last nights by 20 miles.. but tmrw night seems to be a good 4-6 from southern monmouth and north.. maybe lollies of 8+ but its a quick mover .. looks to be the first real storm for us


Englishtown should see 10+ by my last read. Either way it turns "33 and" get a couple of bucks. Maps looking good


----------



## Oakplow

What are you seeing for Mercer county. I'm only 15 minutes from English town and I'm just seeing rain to a dusting for tomorrow night?


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> Englishtown should see 10+ by my last read. Either way it turns "33 and" get a couple of bucks. Maps looking good


Were close to that or we get mix lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

HarryTHook said:


> Englishtown should see 10+ by my last read. Either way it turns "33 and" get a couple of bucks. Maps looking good


Based on the history of the last year, I'm not gonna hold my breath on their predictions. I went to bed expecting the rain that was happening, to be what they said it was going to be. By 4:30 am I woke up to pee, and saw snow everywhere, enough to get a round in this morning. Thankful to get a little work in, indeed.


----------



## Petr51488

Got 3.5” here today. Heavier than yesterday’s. 

Numbers seem to be all over the place on this next one


----------



## V_Scapes

Just read 10+" totals not likely anywhere. Updated map at 5.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

8 different viewpoints on the incoming storm

https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/nj-...-experts-as-third-march-storm-approaches.html


----------



## Dondo

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Love that truck


Thanks bud me too!


----------



## Dondo

Tha


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> congrats brother. Get that money. Stay safe out there. P.s nice rig


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 8 different viewpoints on the incoming storm
> 
> https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/nj-...-experts-as-third-march-storm-approaches.html


I'M so CONFUSED


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> Dondo, what year and make is your rig in those photos? Its really starting to grow on me. I really love my 99 f250 single cab. That's really the only SUV rig ive seen that isn't sitting on the ground. That plow doesnt even look like it squats the vehicle at all.


The new black one in the pictures is a 1990 and the red one in my signature picture is a 1989. They are both K5 Silverado's with the 350/5.7. For what I plow I love them. The turn radius is great and with the solid front axle / leaf springs, it hold the plow well.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'M so CONFUSED


I can draw up 4 maps of accumulations and 1 will be right.. who the hell knows which one


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I can draw up 4 maps of accumulations and 1 will be right.. who the hell knows which one


Here is what I know, snowed last night, now sitting on couch with the windows open, wife and kid went shopping, just me n the mutt, biggest problem I have, ran out of beer. How many days till spring???


----------



## Pa Plowman

HarryTHook said:


> I say 2+ for Philly, just looked at maps again. Shortrange is good for me but the Sunday and 10 day are still wonky. There are names for these weather patterns, not quite acceptable to post.


We got 2 overnight Thursday and another 2 last night, I can't complain


----------



## sota

$455 day. I guess not bad.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You beat me by $105


Heck, with that I could have gone down to Jupiter FL to..... Well. Old guy stuff


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone hear from Shawn? wondering how he made out with finding those hoses. If you cant find them and you think the ones on my machine will work let me know.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Icey. I just had one of the property management companies that i plow for ask me if I can service a site in Manalapan. Do you have any thoughts for forecast for there? Id have to write up the paperwork and send it to the head of the company for immediate confirmation. Just wondering if its work spending the next couple hours locking all that down.


----------



## sota

WeatherNJ is saying all of monmouth county is in a 3-5" band. that make it worth it?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey Icey. I just had one of the property management companies that i plow for ask me if I can service a site in Manalapan. Do you have any thoughts for forecast for there? Id have to write up the paperwork and send it to the head of the company for immediate confirmation. Just wondering if its work spending the next couple hours locking all that down.


We are so close to the line.. if it snows hard we get 6+ if the line goes tk Oldbrige we can 2-4 or less .. crapshoot


----------



## J.Ricci

1-3 then rain here seems to be the consensus


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch

I really hope not I need one storm where I can service all of my accounts


----------



## iceyman

Euro caved and is colder.. things are looking good for area wide 4-6 with higher amounts in good bands


----------



## Randall Ave

Our Governor will call out state of emergency, and the National Guard for this one.


----------



## UniqueTouch

whats the latest run showing


----------



## HarryTHook




----------



## sota

that's only like 2-3" it looks like.
not the 3-6", 5-8", 6-9" i've seen reported as coming.


----------



## sota




----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> that's only like 2-3" it looks like.
> not the 3-6", 5-8", 6-9" i've seen reported as coming.


That's 6-hour averaged precip rates (mm/hr); not totals.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Kevin what are your estimates for Monmouth County?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'm not qualified to make any forecast. I really don't think anyone will know until we are in it and see where the heavier bands set up and if we get any mixing.


----------



## HarryTHook

"
The models have trended subtly weaker and further southeast
overnight, and the highest accumulations are forecast along and
just NW of I-95 from Philadelphia to Boston, and along the coast
of Maine. A 4-8 hour window exists where snowfall may approach or
exceed 1"/hr where the aforementioned fgen and deformation
overlap. Some guidance is indicating this will occur in the
NYC-PHL corridor, where low-level thermal advection occurs in
conjunction with the frontogenesis to produce a burst of snowfall.
However, best forcing is below the DGZ during this time so
snowfall efficiency may be limited and the high snow totals being
predicted may be overdone."
Copy NWS WPC discussions. I'm still seeing a further push south/southeast on this, which would mean snow in Cape May. I am usually wrong with my predictions, but something is gonna happen here in Philly


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea i hear ya Kev. This seems to be the most difficult year to call storms


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ima wait for my man Icey to come on and take a look at all the new models. My man is amazing at forecasting.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Run, Icy, run!


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> Ima wait for my man Icey to come on and take a look at all the new models. My man is amazing at forecasting.


A little to much, MAN LOVE.


----------



## UniqueTouch

lololol I have to agree.


----------



## UniqueTouch

That is not fake news.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> A little to much, MAN LOVE.


So much to say but I'd get banned for life for all of it lol


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> "
> The models have trended subtly weaker and further southeast
> overnight, and the highest accumulations are forecast along and
> just NW of I-95 from Philadelphia to Boston, and along the coast
> of Maine. A 4-8 hour window exists where snowfall may approach or
> exceed 1"/hr where the aforementioned fgen and deformation
> overlap. Some guidance is indicating this will occur in the
> NYC-PHL corridor, where low-level thermal advection occurs in
> conjunction with the frontogenesis to produce a burst of snowfall.
> However, best forcing is below the DGZ during this time so
> snowfall efficiency may be limited and the high snow totals being
> predicted may be overdone."
> Copy NWS WPC discussions. I'm still seeing a further push south/southeast on this, which would mean snow in Cape May. I am usually wrong with my predictions, but something is gonna happen here in Philly


Philly yes .. cape may only snows for a short time


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Run, Icy, run!


----------



## iceyman

Gona be a solid 4-6 with pockets of 8 or so.. best place to be is around the latitude of the driscoll because i dont think it ever flips.. monmouth may flip the last couple hours.. south of Monmouth you want it to come in fast and hard.. this should be a solid storm for most everyone except kawasaki but hes had his fun this year..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

.WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
7 AM EST MONDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy wet snow and sleet expected. Total snow and sleet
accumulations of 4 to 7 inches expected.

* WHERE...Portions of central and southern New Jersey, southeast
Pennsylvania, northeast Maryland and northern Delaware.

* WHEN...Rain and snow develops this afternoon, then all snow
occurs into this evening. Snow should mix with sleet from
southeast to northwest by later this evening, with even some
areas changing to rain especially closer to the coast. Any rain
or wintry mix changes back to snow before ending early Monday
morning.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Travel could be very difficult. Snowfall
rates of up to an inch per hour will be possible between about 5
PM and 11 PM, especially closer to Interstate 95. While the
precipitation will end before the Monday morning commute,
hazardous conditions should still be occurring from the earlier
heavy wet snow and sleet.


----------



## Petr51488

What are the odds this system under performs? I’m in the 6-9 range and am hoping for the lower end.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> What are the odds this system under performs? I'm in the 6-9 range and am hoping for the lower end.


Its a fast mover so if the banding isnt strong then low amounts will verify


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 40' outside right now. Something has to drastically change for it to thump some snow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea i cant see it happening either. I have Flowers growing on the side of my house lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

IF it snows and its plowable Ima break out my GOPRO


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's 40' outside right now. Something has to drastically change for it to thump some snow.


The storm comes in and cools everything down fairly quick


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> The storm comes in and cools everything down fairly quick


Same thing happened with that April storm last year the day after Easter


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> Same thing happened with that April storm last year the day after Easter


"Cooling the column"


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> It's 40' outside right now. Something has to drastically change for it to thump some snow.


 I know, right?
I was just outside power washing the engine and the rest of the wife's "new" car.


----------



## iceyman

Omg.. im actually bringing the skid to the hoa it does.. prolly just rain now lol


----------



## sota

Sun disappeared totally 15 minutes ago...


----------



## iceyman

Snizzling


----------



## Randall Ave

Real fine snow coming down, almost looks like a fog.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Real fine snow coming down, almost looks like a fog.


Same here


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's snowing. And it's Gov. Mur-pee declared his SOA

https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/gov...storm-expected-to-hit-nj-with-heavy-snow.html


----------



## Randall Ave

Spent the last few hours playing with the plow. Of course the top bolt holes that holds on the valve block had to strip th














e threads.


----------



## Dondo

Just on queue... flurries start falling and so does the salt... the county is out on 23 south.


----------



## UniqueTouch

is it over for monmouth county? just woke up from my nap


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> is it over for monmouth county? just woke up from my nap


Whats over?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Fox News weather guy says 1 inch


----------



## UniqueTouch

is he spreading fake weather news i hope?


----------



## Dondo

Coming down pretty good now in butler, just starting to turn the roads white.


----------



## djt1029

Started coming down about 2 hours ago here in Bergen, not sticking on pavement yet but coming down pretty good


----------



## prezek

Not sure what’s headed up your guys way. We were anywhere from 2-8” across northern maryland up until about 3:00...pouring rain right now. Total bust. Zip code 21014. Along the Pennsylvania line may get an inch or 2.


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Started coming down about 2 hours ago here in Bergen, not sticking on pavement yet but coming down pretty good


Hopefully it stays that way and only amounts to around 3"


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Hopefully it stays that way and only amounts to around 3"


Would be nice


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Fox News weather guy says 1 inch


Why ask me what were gona get then watch fox news for the weather


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm looking out the rear doors at the deck, snowing pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Oakplow

Got called in for 9pm for my main contractor. My apartment complex manager didnt call for service yet. just starting to really stick here


----------



## LAB INC

Snowing pretty hard hear.


----------



## sota

yea it's falling, but it's not doing anything of note, yet.


----------



## HarryTHook

2.2 inches so far, steady large flakes. So much for sleeping to midnight, phone is blowing up already


----------



## HarryTHook

New truck


----------



## sota

5/8" on my grille on my back deck. super wet/sticky snow. great for pelting people with snowballs


----------



## UniqueTouch

Just went out and grabbed some duncan which was great because it was actually fresh. First time I had to wait for a cup to be brewed and I got to watch them brew it. Yummy when its fresh. Extra Large style. Lol. But anyway took a ride into wanamassa to check two sites and then to eatontown to check some sites. When I left Oakhurst at 745 the roads had some slush starting but when i got home just now the roads are white so it is beginning to stick here finally. Just worried about the temps and hoping the rain doesnt hit us. Hoping we get some of those heavy bands you guys were talking about.


----------



## UniqueTouch

One of the Management companies I do a couple places for asked me to take this lot in manalapan which isnt big at all. The sites i do have from them are paid by the inch and then this one is a little bit bigger than the other sites i do for them and they want to pay hourly. They emailed me multiple times tonight to send them a contract to lock it in because they dont have anyone to do it and have skated by all year. I told them i cant drive 45 mins one way in a bad storm for less than an hour of work and then drive back another 45 mins and spend $40 on diesel. Usually I say screw it and do it for them to keep them happy but I ve been thinking about it and whats the point theres no loyalty in this business. It's just like the lawns. Am I right? or would you guys take it and get them out of a jam


----------



## sota

my opinion: you do what you need to do to be compensated fully. Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.


----------



## UniqueTouch

prezek said:


> Not sure what's headed up your guys way. We were anywhere from 2-8" across northern maryland up until about 3:00...pouring rain right now. Total bust. Zip code 21014. Along the Pennsylvania line may get an inch or 2.


Thanks for the info. Hopefully This thing will get cranked up and everyone will be wrong on tv and we can all make some bill money


----------



## sota

I figure at this point i'm good for at least 5 hours tomorrow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks Soto. I agree I reached out them so many times in the beginning of the season and actually prior to the season so i could get a decent amount of accounts to off set my operating costs. Ima just shoot them how I would need to price it and atleast its in their hands but in a nice way that they can understand its expensive to operate. Everyone thinks it doesnt cost anything which is insane when they are the ones who send over a list of requirements of all the insurances we need to hold. Itd be one thing if i was able to do salt runs in the beginning of the season but not I havent had an opportunity to make anything off those sites.


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> Why ask me what were gona get then watch fox news for the weather


 I love fox. Just think the weather guy is a snowflake


----------



## HarryTHook

we start at midnight, still snowing hard here. As long as temps hold we should be out well past daybreak


----------



## sota

interesting. I'm planning on sleeping in until 4.


----------



## Dondo

About 4-1/2 on the bed of my truck and 3-1/2 on the ground and still coming down heavy


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Started snowing 5pm. Snow did not stick till 7pm. In 2 hours, we've got 1 inch or so.

Supposed to change over to rain, and back to snow. We should wind up with 4 inches or so, I would guess


----------



## UniqueTouch

sleeting pretty hard here in Oakhurst


----------



## truckie80

Alarms set for 3am, not sure how much if any sleep I'll be able to get before then


----------



## iceyman

Yep warm layer killed us again.. maybe 3” on cold surfaces .. doin a full plow


----------



## Dondo

Just warming up the truck and heading out in a few. About 6-1/2 on the hood of the plow truck


----------



## Dondo

And this stuff is super slick... I just busted my a*s in my driveway clearing off the truck. Be safe fellers!!


----------



## UniqueTouch

make that money Dondo. Just got back , quick 3 hours atleast made somoething but warm as hell. Would love to just be able to hit all my Residentials atleast once this season.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Tried to make a Video but unfortunately i dropped the go pro and the back that hold the battery in broke and It would turn on and start recording then stop. lol


----------



## Dondo

I've been through the route twice and it's still snowing pretty good.

A couple pics it won't let me load any videos


----------



## sota

i'm up. not snowing here at all. solid 5" on the grille. looks really heavy.


----------



## Dondo

Just stopping here in Totowa.


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


> i'm up. not snowing here at all. solid 5" on the grille. looks really heavy.


Yes it's heavy but it stacks real nice...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Dondo said:


> View attachment 191293
> View attachment 191294
> Just stopping here in Totowa.


That's a nice rig, what year is that?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Started at 2am, finished at 5. Have to scrape one job later when the idiot moves her car.

2" of concrete mashed potatoes. One of my resi jobs was blasted by the twsp guys. They must have been doing 40 to get all this ice 8 feet into the driveway and property.


----------



## djt1029

Wouldn’t be surprised if we came close to 10” on grass but probably 6” on pavement. Feels good to actually have a real storm


----------



## iceyman

Just finishing up salt run after plowing all night.. storm hit low end forecast but dam we just missed the goods


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn you guys had some heavy looking snow dondo. Nice shots though. Getting a couple calls now to plow some driveways in Holmdel I guess they were far enough away from the coast. Going to go out there soon interested to see what it looks like


----------



## UniqueTouch

wast that the last opportunity Icey for this winter ya think


----------



## LAB INC

We had about 8inches hear, nice storm.


----------



## Dondo

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's a nice rig, what year is that?


Thanks boss, it's a 1990.


----------



## Mike_C

Good storm, should have some cleanup and stacking work tonight


----------



## djt1029

Just finished here, got about 7-8" probably going to salt refreeze tonight. If only the last month and a half could have been like the last 4 days


----------



## BossPlow2010

Dondo said:


> Thanks boss, it's a 1990.


Buddy had an 89, had a digital speedo, light went out on it once and you had to guess the speed, it made and awesome driveway rig.


----------



## sota

7.75 hours


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I really think the township guys have some sort of betting going on to see who can throw the street slush farthest into the resident's lawns. I mean really ? Is there a point to driving so fast it shoots the slush 10 feet onto someone's lawn, and fills up the sidewalk with slush and ice ?

I


----------



## Randall Ave

Here, think they sat and waited for it to finish, then drove like mad men to clean up everything before sunup.


----------



## S_Marino87

I got about 8 hours in pushing, couple hour nap and off to work. Hope it's a slow night but I don't think I can get that lucky.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice easy storm here. Got some stacking work in early this afternoon so that was nice.

And which one of you clowns almost drove into the Elizabeth river!?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn you guys had some heavy looking snow dondo. Nice shots though. Getting a couple calls now to plow some driveways in Holmdel I guess they were far enough away from the coast. Going to go out there soon interested to see what it looks like


Winters not over yet.. next week possible


----------



## Oakplow

Anyone got the storm totals?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Winters not over yet.. next week possible


Didn't watch a video today, I see something about Friday?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Didn't watch a video today, I see something about Friday?


As of now it doesnt look like much.. as a low tries to track under us another deeper low is coming across the midwest and robs our low of anything of importantance.. well see how it trends


----------



## S_Marino87

Oakplow said:


> Anyone got the storm totals?


Saw some on NJ.com, not a lot of towns listed though.

Anyone see the bobcat that fell through the pedestrian bridge on route 208 right smack on top of a van? Scary ****


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dodge. When i worked for the county a couple years right the guys did just that. They tried to break the lights people has on their properties and how many mailboxes they could take down so the new guys would have to go out and replace everything. Straight A holes


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch said:


> Dodge. When i worked for the county a couple years right the guys did just that. They tried to break the lights people has on their properties and how many mailboxes they could take down so the new guys would have to go out and replace everything. Straight A holes


Sounds reasonable


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Saw some on NJ.com, not a lot of towns listed though.
> 
> Anyone see the bobcat that fell through the pedestrian bridge on route 208 right smack on top of a van? Scary ****


Just saw it on the news, S100 on a little bridge like that doesn't seem like a great idea


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol i guess you can see who the new guy was. Some of those lights that were part of the light pole on a nice paver column were expensive. This one guy used to freak out so they did it every year to him they said. I was only only there two years so didnt witness it myself but when we went back to install them he would be there hawking us which i dont really blame him


----------



## HarryTHook

Nice little push here in suburbs, Philly was a waste of time. Guess I owe 33 some cash Iceyman.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Just saw it on the news, S100 on a little bridge like that doesn't seem like a great idea


We do a few footbridges, would NEVER bring a machine that size up there


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci said:


> Just saw it on the news, S100 on a little bridge like that doesn't seem like a great idea


Love the article.

https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/hor...es-work-van-on-busy-north-jersey-highway.html

Pedestrian bridges are,not designed for vehicles, therefore aren't required to have weight rating signs on them.

Lol. Idiots


----------



## iceyman

Oakplow said:


> Anyone got the storm totals?


3.6 freehold


----------



## lilsteve08

S_Marino87 said:


> Saw some on NJ.com, not a lot of towns listed though.
> 
> Anyone see the bobcat that fell through the pedestrian bridge on route 208 right smack on top of a van? Scary ****


Yes, first I heard the state police chopper and then saw the medivac my wife went online and found out that our neighbors truck is the one the skid landed on, scary, I drove by my son's school that's where the bridge crosses 208


----------



## UniqueTouch

damn that is insane


----------



## demetrios007

I just saw the news clip that's just plain ignorance. A 4k pound machine is not what that bridge is rated for in that small area no less as a point load. I'm in Morris county and got 7" wet and heavy on bottom fluff on top.


----------



## shawn_

Good storm


----------



## eastendpm

Got 7-8” of heavy wet snow in eastern Bergen. Breezed through the route in 6.5hrs. Had to save a lot of shrubs and trees today. 

Just got back in from a salt run, fair amount of ice in shady and wet areas. It’s cold. Salted about 1/3 of the accounts. Profitable storm for sure!


----------



## iceyman

Look what grew under my truck last storm


----------



## iceyman

eastendpm said:


> Got 7-8" of heavy wet snow in eastern Bergen. Breezed through the route in 6.5hrs. Had to save a lot of shrubs and trees today.
> 
> Just got back in from a salt run, fair amount of ice in shady and wet areas. It's cold. Salted about 1/3 of the accounts. Profitable storm for sure!


Thanks for joining us!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Eastendpm - Just inspected all my leyland cypresses. Didnt get much here but was enough to snap of mine which pisses me off royally since its on the side Im trying to block out the Nosy neighbors.


----------



## shawn_

I’d love to wash the trucks today but it’s so cold. Time to do some invoicing (the most fun part of plowing):hammerhead:


----------



## eastendpm

iceyman said:


> Thanks for joining us!


Thanks Icey, I used to be on here a long time ago. Figured since I follow this thread so closely it was time to make another account!



UniqueTouch said:


> Eastendpm - Just inspected all my leyland cypresses. Didnt get much here but was enough to snap of mine which pisses me off royally since its on the side Im trying to block out the Nosy neighbors.


I do a route of 25 high end residentials. Was seeing a lot of splayed out shrubs! I figured with the little bit of snow we've had this winter, I had to milk it for all it was worth! Normally I would have went home and dealt with it after some sleep, but i was enjoying being out in some real snow. Before it got cold it was beautiful out yesterday. Took advantage of the sun to get everything scraped clean. Pool skimmer with no head works great for cleaning the trees btw!


----------



## djt1029

eastendpm said:


> Thanks Icey, I used to be on here a long time ago. Figured since I follow this thread so closely it was time to make another account!
> 
> I do a route of 25 high end residentials. Was seeing a lot of splayed out shrubs! I figured with the little bit of snow we've had this winter, I had to milk it for all it was worth! Normally I would have went home and dealt with it after some sleep, but i was enjoying being out in some real snow. Before it got cold it was beautiful out yesterday. Took advantage of the sun to get everything scraped clean. Pool skimmer with no head works great for cleaning the trees btw!


Those calls started coming in today, unfortunately too little too late for most of them


----------



## eastendpm

djt1029 said:


> Those calls started coming in today, unfortunately too little too late for most of them


Yah even though there wasn't a crazy amount of accumulation it was some heavy stuff. Really did a number on the boxwoods especially.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

eastendpm said:


> Yah even though there wasn't a crazy amount of accumulation it was some heavy stuff. Really did a number on the boxwoods especially.


Hey Brother.

The avatar you have shows a FE or an FG ? Curious, as I have an FE, although it's too big to do any plowing with.

A fella was looking to install a plow on a Fuso, here recently. Apparently no direct fit push plates. How did you obtain yours ?

Curious as to how it works out for you.

Photos would be nice as well.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dondo

Does anyone know how to load a video or how to post it as a link? It says the files are to large. One of them is only 24 seconds long.


----------



## iceyman

Dondo said:


> Does anyone know how to load a video or how to post it as a link? It says the files are to large. One of them is only 24 seconds long.


Might have to go youtube route or another file sharing deal


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Might have to go youtube route or another file sharing deal


Icey, are we done with the snow for the year? I see it getting warm onntje weekend.


----------



## UniqueTouch

the weather channel showed an extended radar shot and it had snow going over jersey they just didnt talk about it


----------



## Dondo

iceyman said:


> Might have to go youtube route or another file sharing deal


That's over my head when it comes to technology... I'll have to ask the wifey or kids. I think they have a file sharing account I can hi jack.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I really think the township guys have some sort of betting going on to see who can throw the street slush farthest into the resident's lawns. I mean really ? Is there a point to driving so fast it shoots the slush 10 feet onto someone's lawn, and fills up the sidewalk with slush and ice ?
> 
> I
> 
> View attachment 191317


They are always betting on how many mailboxes they can take out in a storm. 
After taking heat from people I plow and the neibhoors across from ones I plow with knocked over mailboxes last winter I filed a complaint Randolph road department. I had video of them flying down the wrong side of the road plowing knocking out mailbox.

Also few years before I filed a complaint against a Denville township plow driver who was stalking me for years to make sure I didn't push any road out in the road. He harass me so many times. 
Every storm he stalked me. I filed a complaint against his ass with town and he hasn't bothered me again. Had video and pictures of him stalking me in his town plow truck. He learned his lesson never to mess with the plowing King of the Hill that's been up there for 27 years.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Third storm took me 15 hours to get everything complete including all the walkways with one truck. Took 12 hours to plow everything once. Received 8-9" . Second storm of 3" took me 9 hours to complete everything with one truck. First storm, 2.25" took me 8 hours to complete everything with one truck.

Them back-to-back-to-back storms are not fun.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Mr Efficiency said:


> They are always betting on how many mailboxes they can take out in a storm.
> After taking heat from people I plow and the neibhoors across from ones I plow with knocked over mailboxes last winter I filed a complaint Randolph road department. I had video of them flying down the wrong side of the road plowing knocking out mailbox.
> 
> Also few years before I filed a complaint against a Denville township plow driver who was stalking me for years to make sure I didn't push any road out in the road. He harass me so many times.
> Every storm he stalked me. I filed a complaint against his ass with town and he hasn't bothered me again. Had video and pictures of him stalking me in his town plow truck. He learned his lesson never to mess with the plowing King of the Hill that's been up there for 27 years.


lol what a loser that guy is. hes getting paid by the hour who gives a bleep if its out in the street.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> lol what a loser that guy is. hes getting paid by the hour who gives a bleep if its out in the street.


He's just a punk. I was plowing up on that Hill when he was in diapers.
I'm very courteous of not leaving piles in the road so that when the town guys come down the road they dont hit an ice block. 
He had no idea who he was messing with. I even had him on video harassing me from his truck to my truck. Very nasty individual.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mr Efficiency said:


> He's just a punk. I was plowing up on that Hill when he was in diapers.
> I'm very courteous of not leaving piles in the road so that when the town guys come down the road they dont hit an ice block.
> He had no idea who he was messing with. I even had him on video harassing me from his truck to my truck. Very nasty individual.


Typical bully. You did the right thing, confronting his behavior. Failure to face, or resist bullies feeds their desire


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Icey, are we done with the snow for the year? I see it getting warm onntje weekend.


Possible chances in a week or 2.. wouldnt store stuff away yet


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Possible chances in a week or 2.. wouldnt store stuff away yet


I always wait to about April, again if you can recall 2003 we had snow on April 1. We just put all are stuff away and we had to pull it all back out again. You think that far out we have some chances?


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> I always wait to about April, again if you can recall 2003 we had snow on April 1. We just put all are stuff away and we had to pull it all back out again. You think that far out we have some chances?


Mr. Ancient History over here. It snowed last year in April too


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Mr. Ancient History over here. It snowed last year in April too


It did, I forgot that one.


----------



## sota

2018...
March 7th and 8th, were brutal days. Storm brought down trees, snarled roads, stranded cars and trucks (semis!) everywhere.
March 21st and 22nd, was an average storm according to my billing sheet.
April 2nd storm was a light one.

So yea it's possible we'll see a storm in April.


----------



## Pa Plowman

shawn_ said:


> I'd love to wash the trucks today but it's so cold. Time to do some invoicing (the most fun part of plowing):hammerhead:


Invoicing for Friday, Saturday and yesterday was quite enjoyable today

Kinda sad Winter decided to show up so late


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> 2018...
> March 7th and 8th, were brutal days. Storm brought down trees, snarled roads, stranded cars and trucks (semis!) everywhere.
> March 21st and 22nd, was an average storm according to my billing sheet.
> April 2nd storm was a light one.
> 
> So yea it's possible we'll see a storm in April.


I agree with you on that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Baby, it's cold outside.

And new Jerseys infrastructure is literally falling apart. First it's bobcats, now it's chunks of concrete.

https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/fal...-3-west-in-clifton-heavy-delays-reported.html

Truly, if you drive any of NJs highways, and you look up at bridges when traveling our roads, you'll see some nasty, rusted, dilapidated underpinnings .


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> It did, I forgot that one.


Hanging out in Phil Murphy's pot room too much? Short term memory loss :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shawn_

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Baby, it's cold outside.
> 
> And new Jerseys infrastructure is literally falling apart. First it's bobcats, now it's chunks of concrete.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/news/2019/03/fal...-3-west-in-clifton-heavy-delays-reported.html
> 
> Truly, if you drive any of NJs highways, and you look up at bridges when traveling our roads, you'll see some nasty, rusted, dilapidated underpinnings .


They are terrible , for the railroad I work in buildings & bridges department . The Bridges are literally falling apart & chunks of concrete are hitting passing trains daily, we have to go up in bucket trucks & hammer off the loose concrete .
Some of it is very bad .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> Hanging out in Phil Murphy's pot room too much? Short term memory loss :laugh::laugh:


Well, that's better than hanging out in his trans gender or sanctuary city rooms, which could be much worse


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> They are terrible , for the railroad I work in buildings & bridges department . The Bridges are literally falling apart & chunks of concrete are hitting passing trains daily, we have to go up in bucket trucks & hammer off the loose concrete .
> Some of it is very bad .


Scary bad!!


----------



## eastendpm

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Hey Brother.
> The avatar you have shows a FE or an FG ? Curious, as I have an FE, although it's too big to do any plowing with.
> A fella was looking to install a plow on a Fuso, here recently. Apparently no direct fit push plates. How did you obtain yours ?
> Curious as to how it works out for you.
> Photos would be nice as well.
> Welcome to the forum.


Here are some pics of the truck as requested. Its a 2010 Fuso FG140 4x4 5 speed manual. Cannot answer your questions about the truck side mount because I bought it with the plow & a stainless smith vbox. The guy I got it from had a few older fg's all mounted up with fishers so Im assuming they make a truck side mount, but not sure.

I attached a pic of the driveway rig at the bottom, 01 cummins 5 speed with an 8'6" Pro Plus. Running a poly edge because I do a bunch of paver driveways. I toss 2 toro snowblowers, a snow-ex walk behind salter and 1000lbs of calcium in the back.

The fuso is a back up vehicle in the winter, and my main landscape truck April-December. During that early storm we got in November, I was having problems with the western and I had to plow almost all of my driveways with the fuso. Due to the increased visibility (sitting on top of the blade) and the tight turning radius I was able to do almost everything I can do with my pickup. I was honestly impressed by how capable it was especially working in confined spaces.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Mr. Ancient History over here. It snowed last year in April too


^^^


----------



## iceyman

eastendpm said:


> Here are some pics of the truck as requested. Its a 2010 Fuso FG140 4x4 5 speed manual. Cannot answer your questions about the truck side mount because I bought it with the plow & a stainless smith vbox. The guy I got it from had a few older fg's all mounted up with fishers so Im assuming they make a truck side mount, but not sure.
> 
> I attached a pic of the driveway rig at the bottom, 01 cummins 5 speed with an 8'6" Pro Plus. Running a poly edge because I do a bunch of paver driveways. I toss 2 toro snowblowers, a snow-ex walk behind salter and 1000lbs of calcium in the back.
> 
> The fuso is a back up vehicle in the winter, and my main landscape truck April-December. During that early storm we got in November, I was having problems with the western and I had to plow almost all of my driveways with the fuso. Due to the increased visibility (sitting on top of the blade) and the tight turning radius I was able to do almost everything I can do with my pickup. I was honestly impressed by how capable it was especially working in confined spaces.
> 
> View attachment 191398
> View attachment 191399
> View attachment 191400
> View attachment 191401


9' ?


----------



## eastendpm

On the fuso yes.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

eastendpm said:


> Here are some pics of the truck as requested. Its a 2010 Fuso FG140 4x4 5 speed manual. Cannot answer your questions about the truck side mount because I bought it with the plow & a stainless smith vbox. The guy I got it from had a few older fg's all mounted up with fishers so Im assuming they make a truck side mount, but not sure.
> 
> I attached a pic of the driveway rig at the bottom, 01 cummins 5 speed with an 8'6" Pro Plus. Running a poly edge because I do a bunch of paver driveways. I toss 2 toro snowblowers, a snow-ex walk behind salter and 1000lbs of calcium in the back.
> 
> The fuso is a back up vehicle in the winter, and my main landscape truck April-December. During that early storm we got in November, I was having problems with the western and I had to plow almost all of my driveways with the fuso. Due to the increased visibility (sitting on top of the blade) and the tight turning radius I was able to do almost everything I can do with my pickup. I was honestly impressed by how capable it was especially working in confined spaces.
> 
> View attachment 191398
> View attachment 191399
> View attachment 191400
> View attachment 191401


Thank you !

That is so cool... I never imagined my 07 being a plow truck. Granted its an FE, and never will become one. Just neat to see it.

Thanks again


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Our NJ buddy "Bob" Cat is still in the hospital.

I can't imagine how painful that landing was, or being wacked by a 4100 lb hunk of steel was for the van dude.

https://www.nj.com/passaic-county/2...-bobcat-accident-on-north-jersey-highway.html


----------



## UniqueTouch

Where was this cold air when we needed it this past weekend


----------



## sota

eastendpm said:


> Here are some pics of the truck as requested. Its a 2010 Fuso FG140 4x4 5 speed manual. Cannot answer your questions about the truck side mount because I bought it with the plow & a stainless smith vbox. The guy I got it from had a few older fg's all mounted up with fishers so Im assuming they make a truck side mount, but not sure.
> 
> I attached a pic of the driveway rig at the bottom, 01 cummins 5 speed with an 8'6" Pro Plus. Running a poly edge because I do a bunch of paver driveways. I toss 2 toro snowblowers, a snow-ex walk behind salter and 1000lbs of calcium in the back.
> 
> The fuso is a back up vehicle in the winter, and my main landscape truck April-December. During that early storm we got in November, I was having problems with the western and I had to plow almost all of my driveways with the fuso. Due to the increased visibility (sitting on top of the blade) and the tight turning radius I was able to do almost everything I can do with my pickup. I was honestly impressed by how capable it was especially working in confined spaces.
> 
> View attachment 191398
> View attachment 191399
> View attachment 191400
> View attachment 191401


Dude! That thing is SWEET! It's giving me really dirty ideas though.


----------



## Petr51488

Mr Efficiency said:


> Third storm took me 15 hours to get everything complete including all the walkways with one truck. Took 12 hours to plow everything once. Received 8-9" . Second storm of 3" took me 9 hours to complete everything with one truck. First storm, 2.25" took me 8 hours to complete everything with one truck.
> 
> Them back-to-back-to-back storms are not fun.


Your customers don't complain that it takes 15 hours to have them cleared out? After 4-5 hours people start getting antsy.


----------



## eastendpm

The Fuso has been a great truck and a multi season performer. Love how nimble the 140 is. Perfect for our highly congested state.


----------



## AG09

Question if one of your commercial clients ranges are 4"-8", 8"-12", etc and we had 8.2" in their location. Which range would you charge them? It didn't take any longer than if it was 1"-4".


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Question if one of your commercial clients ranges are 4"-8", 8"-12", etc and we had 8.2" in their location. Which range would you charge them? It didn't take any longer than if it was 1"-4".


8-12


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> Question if one of your commercial clients ranges are 4"-8", 8"-12", etc and we had 8.2" in their location. Which range would you charge them? It didn't take any longer than if it was 1"-4".


8-12" without hesitation


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Question if one of your commercial clients ranges are 4"-8", 8"-12", etc and we had 8.2" in their location. Which range would you charge them? It didn't take any longer than if it was 1"-4".


8.2" is more than 8. They're not only paying for time on site and overhead but the rest of the back-end also


----------



## S_Marino87

eastendpm said:


> Here are some pics of the truck as requested. Its a 2010 Fuso FG140 4x4 5 speed manual. Cannot answer your questions about the truck side mount because I bought it with the plow & a stainless smith vbox. The guy I got it from had a few older fg's all mounted up with fishers so Im assuming they make a truck side mount, but not sure.
> 
> I attached a pic of the driveway rig at the bottom, 01 cummins 5 speed with an 8'6" Pro Plus. Running a poly edge because I do a bunch of paver driveways. I toss 2 toro snowblowers, a snow-ex walk behind salter and 1000lbs of calcium in the back.
> 
> The fuso is a back up vehicle in the winter, and my main landscape truck April-December. During that early storm we got in November, I was having problems with the western and I had to plow almost all of my driveways with the fuso. Due to the increased visibility (sitting on top of the blade) and the tight turning radius I was able to do almost everything I can do with my pickup. I was honestly impressed by how capable it was especially working in confined spaces.
> 
> View attachment 191398
> View attachment 191399
> View attachment 191400
> View attachment 191401


Love that truck, looked into one very similar a couple years ago to replace my dump trailer but decided against it. Seems like every other job lately I realize again how useful it would've been


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> 8.2" is more than 8. They're not only paying for time on site and overhead but the rest of the back-end also


Makes sense. I have to stop trying to be a nice guy because at the end of the day if the tables were turned they wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## eastendpm

S_Marino87 said:


> Love that truck, looked into one very similar a couple years ago to replace my dump trailer but decided against it. Seems like every other job lately I realize again how useful it would've been


Thanks man! It is definately a capable truck. Will haul most everything you need. For small company the versatility is priceless. Did a 60 yard mulch job last year, ladies house was at the top of a serious hill. I laid down some plywood and backed 45 of those yards up the hill. Saved a bunch of hours and my guys for the remainder of that week lol!


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Hanging out in Phil Murphy's pot room too much? Short term memory loss :laugh::laugh:


Haha I must be losing it.


----------



## eastendpm

Finally got around to cutting my steel edge to shave some weight and to allow for more wear on the poly.


----------



## UniqueTouch

eastendpm, what welder is that? looks sweet


----------



## Mike_C

First 400 yards of mulch coming in tomorrow for the season. Almost always snows within a few days of that


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> Question if one of your commercial clients ranges are 4"-8", 8"-12", etc and we had 8.2" in their location. Which range would you charge them? It didn't take any longer than if it was 1"-4".


8-12


----------



## sota

this "event" possibly coming up on the 10th, looks like it's a little snow followed by a lot of rain. anyone else seeing that?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn 400 yards that’s insane. Wish I could get land an account like that.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ag09 - these other guys know way more than me but I’d have to agree 8-12. If it was the other way around and the company wanted to stiff you some money and go exactly by the contract they wouldn’t hesitate to do it. But I hear you on not being sure. I have one customer who owns a building with multiple tenants for commercial and he pays basically the next day I leave a bill so him I cut a break and he uses every year even though by our contract I could charge him those high rates a lot of the time I don’t as he never questions me if I plow and then the next morning all the snow is gone anyway


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> First 400 yards of mulch coming in tomorrow for the season. Almost always snows within a few days of that


We need to get this snow out of here. I think my pipe dream of starting cleanups in March is gone.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We need to get this snow out of here. I think my pipe dream of starting cleanups in March is gone.


Supposedly on Sunday, 60 and rain. that should beat the snot out of whats on the ground.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Supposedly on Sunday, 60 and rain. that should beat the snot out of whats on the ground.


Need at least a week to dry out the ground as well, best case scenario we can get a week in before April. All in all, that wouldn't be too bad considering what we've gone through the last few years


----------



## shawn_

Hopefully it snows 1 more time


----------



## djt1029

March 25th's been my target for a while, tried to keep expectations realistic. It could happen


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Ag09 - these other guys know way more than me but I'd have to agree 8-12. If it was the other way around and the company wanted to stiff you some money and go exactly by the contract they wouldn't hesitate to do it. But I hear you on not being sure. I have one customer who owns a building with multiple tenants for commercial and he pays basically the next day I leave a bill so him I cut a break and he uses every year even though by our contract I could charge him those high rates a lot of the time I don't as he never questions me if I plow and then the next morning all the snow is gone anyway


Yes I agree if the tables were turned they probably wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Hopefully it snows 1 more time


Maybe a sneak attack but not sure its gona happen.. temps look better next week but not spring like yet


----------



## UniqueTouch

I need just one snow storm without any rain following so i can just do all my accounts once. LOL or if we can atleast get 6 inches of snow before a change over than i could still do all my accounts


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey yall I have a much needed request. I am in need of some good work boots or work shoes. I made the mistake of wearing a cheap pair last year and they destroyed the bottom of my feet. Had some corn or something growing lol but no serious extremely painful. Ive tried the cushion inserts and all that but it helps a little but not too much. Looking for a brand or make that has a bunch of cushioning in them. Thanks


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> I need just one snow storm without any rain following so i can just do all my accounts once. LOL or if we can atleast get 6 inches of snow before a change over than i could still do all my accounts


Would be nice


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Hopefully it snows 1 more time


I hope so too.


----------



## UniqueTouch

The guy who had the machine fall on his van def won’t have to work anymore. Hopefully he doesn’t have any lasting effects and can enjoy his retirement can’t imagine having that happen


----------



## UniqueTouch

Flurries in Oakhurst , salt run?


----------



## J.Ricci

Might start cleanups a week from Monday here if the grounds dry enough


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey, weather channel said two inches tomorrow for NJ but I see nothing on my phone. What’s the forecast for tomorrow?


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> March 25th's been my target for a while, tried to keep expectations realistic. It could happen


Idk how much snow you have but we got some decent piles laying around .Would love to be out there before April for once.



UniqueTouch said:


> Hey yall I have a much needed request. I am in need of some good work boots or work shoes. I made the mistake of wearing a cheap pair last year and they destroyed the bottom of my feet. Had some corn or something growing lol but no serious extremely painful. Ive tried the cushion inserts and all that but it helps a little but not too much. Looking for a brand or make that has a bunch of cushioning in them. Thanks


Redwing. I always get different insoles for them though.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Idk how much snow you have but we got some decent piles laying around .Would love to be out there before April for once.


Our only saving grace might be the warm temps next week, going to be close


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Our only saving grace might be the warm temps next week, going to be close


Yes and alot of rain Sunday will help. Might have a salt run opportunity or two this weekend.


----------



## shawn_

Red wing boots are the best. And go over to road runner in Shrewsbury & get new insoles . They mold your feet right there and are by far the best insoles I’ve used . I have a few pairs, gym shoes , work boots , one or two of my “uncomfortable” sneakers have em also. They are a bit pricy but your already 200+ into boots what’s another 50-70$. & the best part is they mold your feet right there and you get them right away.


----------



## sota

I'mma have to look at this road runner place you speak of.
I have a set of custom cycling shoes (carbon fiber and leather) I had made almost 15 years ago now (god... I'm THAT old?!?!) that have inserts (lasts) made for them and my feet. It's amazing the improvement in fit you get with them when you're wearing something for a long time, and putting a lot of stress on your feet. Wonder if RR can make a new set of lasts and inserts for me, as i'm sure my feet have changed over the years.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I had custom inserts made a few years back for,my Red Wings. Cost me almost $200. They're made of leather and rubber, and supposedly will last long after I'm dead.

How long do your inserts last, Shawn?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Oh, btw. For you Monmouth, eastern NJ guys. Say goodbye to winter


----------



## UniqueTouch

Its crazy I was watching the weather channel yesterday and they had this blue area on the map which is usually snow covering NJ and there is nothing around. Must have been a mistake


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Oh, btw. For you Monmouth, eastern NJ guys. Say goodbye to winter
> 
> View attachment 191480


I think it's over, I could be wrong.


----------



## iceyman

Big storm signal around the 20th.. could be rain tho.. well see


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> I think it's over, I could be wrong.


I concur


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Big storm signal around the 20th.. could be rain tho.. well see


Heard about that this morning. I'm over it, especially after sending out invoices from last weekend would make for a great finale for me.


----------



## gman2310

What winter?


----------



## eastendpm

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey yall I have a much needed request. I am in need of some good work boots or work shoes. I made the mistake of wearing a cheap pair last year and they destroyed the bottom of my feet. Had some corn or something growing lol but no serious extremely painful. Ive tried the cushion inserts and all that but it helps a little but not too much. Looking for a brand or make that has a bunch of cushioning in them. Thanks


Redwing 1412 without question. Most waterproof boot I've ever owned. We have an ice rink in my back yard and my dad was standing in 4-5" of water skimming leaves out, for like 2 hours, feet were bone dry. Lightly insulated, breathable goretex, extremely comfortable due the dual density sole, I walk 10-15 miles a day in them. Made in the USA, unlike some other redwings. On my 3rd set in 5 years, i will keep buying them as long as they make em. My old ones, are still being worn by some of my buddies!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I have 3 pairs of redwings.

One pair are 23 years old
The other two pairs were purchased 5 years ago, or so, as they would no longer re-sole them. Claimed they were too old...

They're not waterproof, but perfect for year round work. Oiling them with Red Wing's oil helps tremendously.

Red wing is great with what they will do for you. The 963 is a heavy, usa made boot. Since I wasn't getting a long duration for the sole, they actually installed their longer lasting Vibram sole for me. Granted it wasn't as soft, or cushy, but lasts 5 times as long as the original sole. Since I upgraded the sole, I haven't had to re sole them yet.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Big storm signal around the 20th.. could be rain tho.. well see


Really? I bet it will end up as rain.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snotty mix for us mountain men late tomorrow night.


----------



## eastendpm

V_Scapes said:


> Snotty mix for us mountain men late tomorrow night.


Don't think we'll see anything this far East. Where are you located vscapes?


----------



## J.Ricci

Nothing coming our way. One more salt run would be nice.


----------



## V_Scapes

eastendpm said:


> Don't think we'll see anything this far East. Where are you located vscapes?


Ringwood



J.Ricci said:


> Nothing coming our way. One more salt run would be nice.


Was wondering if any of you we're getting alittle action today.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Snotty mix for us mountain men late tomorrow night.


I had to go to Sussex to the Tractor Supply this afternoon for a broken down CocaCola lift gate. Rt23 up there is freshly brined.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I had to go to Sussex to the Tractor Supply this afternoon for a broken down CocaCola lift gate. Rt23 up there is freshly brined.


I believe it. Gotta go get salt tomorrow and probably pre treat.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I believe it. Gotta go get salt tomorrow and probably pre treat.


I'm just finishing up a shift columns in a Ford plow truck for a customer. She needs some welding or the snow deflector is going to fall off. Enough for today.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm down the shore for the weekend but expecting the guys to at least get some salting in over the next few days.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'm down the shore for the weekend but expecting the guys to at least get some salting in over the next few days.


If you have anything way North might be worth a scrape. Looks to change to rain around 8am so time will tell.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks East I appreciate it Ima buy a pair. Gonna have to try and find a real cushioned insert for them. Its crazy what a cheap pair of shoes can do to your feet.


----------



## eastendpm

Vscapes I ride my mountain bike up by you often. Ringwood def has an interesting micro climate. Now I understand how your getting all these salt runs in!



UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks East I appreciate it Ima buy a pair. Gonna have to try and find a real cushioned insert for them. Its crazy what a cheap pair of shoes can do to your feet.


No problem. Once you break em in you will wonder how you ever went without these boots! I would suggest wearing them as is and seeing you even need an insole, because they actually come with some good ones.

I like the tall boot because it keeps mulch and **** out of your boots when working in shorts, in summer and keep your lower leg dry in the winter when shoveling. They are def not cheap, but worth every penny. Health is wealth my dude!


----------



## Randall Ave

Well its 47 degrees out there and we have a winter weather advisery.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Well its 47 degrees out there and we have a winter weather advisery.


Pre treated a couple lots earlier people were looking at me like I had three heads.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Pre treated a couple lots earlier people were looking at me like I had three heads.


The dinner that I do, they open at 7 tomorrow morning, should I shoot over there and pre treat, that is what I have been doing. They are closing in one hour so no one will be there.


----------



## V_Scapes

North of 287 best chance for accumulation. We're in a weather advisory currently.


----------



## sota

I might actually have 4WD back in a little bit; driveshaft reinstall was kicking my butt.


----------



## UniqueTouch

https://video.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net...89f5ff6af&oe=5C848978&_nc_rid=96ff13d21ce4d2d


----------



## UniqueTouch

That video was one year ago exactly


----------



## UniqueTouch

or almost exactly one year ago. That was when the go pro was working nicely


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> I might actually have 4WD back in a little bit; driveshaft reinstall was kicking my butt.


What are you putting a drive shaft in?


----------



## Mike_C

Game looks like a Devils / Rangers game should


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Game looks like a Devils / Rangers game should


Jinxed it


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Jinxed it


Started out good..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Teaming rain here on the coast. I assume the same everywhere in NJ ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Sleet here for a while. Side roads are crappy on the hill here. I went down by Rose's, not as bad. I guess that little bit of elevation made a difference.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone getting snow in North Jersey?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone getting snow in North Jersey?


Maybe some to start but gona switch to all rain


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks Ice. Hopefully you fells can make some money before the rain comes. be safe guys


----------



## eastendpm

Just got back in. There was like 1/4 - 1/2” sleet on most of my drives. Did a few of my most discerning clients. Felt wrong to continue, as the rain is washing all of it away.


----------



## Randall Ave

The town is scraping the roads off. Then just drove by pummeled them with salt. Let's waist some more money.


----------



## eastendpm

https://www.njherald.com/20190308/state-rebuffs-knowlton-on-road-salt-issue#


----------



## iceyman

eastendpm said:


> https://www.njherald.com/20190308/state-rebuffs-knowlton-on-road-salt-issue#


Mess


----------



## djt1029

Got a partial salt run in, just a little ice before turning into straight rain.


----------



## V_Scapes

Scraped almost all commercials and salted everything, sloppy mess. People driving like total idiots this morning.


----------



## Mike_C

Almost a full route scrape and salt for us


----------



## UniqueTouch

I hear ya east. Its amazing how mentally draining the snow removal is with the highs and lows lol


----------



## truckie80

I went out for about an hour this morning and threw some salt on my lots. The rain afterwards didn't do anywhere near as much as I had hoped for it to do as far as knocking down the snow piles.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> I went out for about an hour this morning and threw some salt on my lots. The rain afterwards didn't do anywhere near as much as I had hoped for it to do as far as knocking down the snow piles.


Decent temps this week should help.. those piles froze solid after last weeks mess


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I went out for about an hour this morning and threw some salt on my lots. The rain afterwards didn't do anywhere near as much as I had hoped for it to do as far as knocking down the snow piles.


No help at all, if anything we gained some. Here's to April.


----------



## shawn_

1 more snow!!!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> 1 more snow!!!!!


The tale of two states in one right here.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> 1 more snow!!!!!


I wish, I think it's over. Not that really ever started.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

March 21st and March 22nd last year brought 10" to 12" of snow depending on where you were down here. April 2nd brought 2 to 3 " of snow, again depending.

Gonna be a nice couple of days. Gonna get some work in and make some real $$. Gotta love 50* ( in March ) weather to do stuff you had planned for April

Have fun guys !


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> March 21st and March 22nd last year brought 10" to 12" of snow depending on where you were down here. April 2nd brought 2 to 3 " of snow, again depending.
> 
> Gonna be a nice couple of days. Gonna get some work in and make some real $$. Gotta love 50* ( in March ) weather to do stuff you had planned for April
> 
> Have fun guys !


I think we're done. As soon as this melts enough, I'm putting things away. And I'm putting my two spare unimounts on Craigslist. Haven't used them, might as well dump them if I can.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

If you wait till mid summer, you can get lowballed on them


----------



## Mudly

eastendpm said:


> https://www.njherald.com/20190308/state-rebuffs-knowlton-on-road-salt-issue#


I wonder if they are as bad as odot with salt usage. Ive witnessed (more than one occasion) clear wet roads with visual salt granules, and here comes odot blade down dumping more salt.


----------



## djt1029

Started painting trucks today, hope to start work in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mudly said:


> I wonder if they are as bad as odot with salt usage. Ive witnessed (more than one occasion) clear wet roads with visual salt granules, and here comes odot blade down dumping more salt.


Fleecing the tax payer? Here, in NJ?

You must be kidding!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

djt1029 said:


> Started painting trucks today, hope to start work in 2 weeks.


Painting?


----------



## djt1029

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Painting?


Every spring I have the guys repaint the dump beds/frames


----------



## iceyman

Mudly said:


> I wonder if they are as bad as odot with salt usage. Ive witnessed (more than one occasion) clear wet roads with visual salt granules, and here comes odot blade down dumping more salt.


We have salt trucks out when the closest precip all storm is 50 miles to the north .. literally cloudy days and it looks like it snowed on the dam roads


----------



## Petr51488

Sooooo... I guess that’s it? Put the plow away?


----------



## shawn_

Yes everyone put the plows away! This way we get one more


----------



## 19350STX

shawn_ said:


> Yes everyone put the plows away! This way we get one more


Still a healthy 3 weeks left!
keep the faith !
Looking for a crusher solid heavy wet 12":weightlifter:lowblue:


----------



## Petr51488

19350STX said:


> Still a healthy 3 weeks left!
> keep the faith !
> Looking for a crusher solid heavy wet 12":weightlifter:lowblue:


No thanks, but I'll take another 1-3"


----------



## shawn_

19350STX said:


> Still a healthy 3 weeks left!
> keep the faith !
> Looking for a crusher solid heavy wet 12":weightlifter:lowblue:


Give me 16" of wet heavy stuff


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Sooooo... I guess that's it? Put the plow away?


One more chance(that we can see) the 19-22


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> One more chance(that we can see) the 19-22


I'll take it. I've loved this winter this year. Small storms- low stress if there ever was such a thing. Relaxation too. Last winter before the first baby so I'm happy. One more storm just so we can push back the cleanups a little further.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Give me 16" of wet heavy stuff


I wish, we can dream.


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> Give me 16" of wet heavy stuff


You're a maniac lol


----------



## shawn_

truckie80 said:


> You're a maniac lol


The money on a 16" storm is a beautiful thing . Will it suck terribly for a couple hours but the reward that shows up in your mailbox is worth every penny


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Petr51488 said:


> Sooooo... I guess that's it? Put the plow away?


Just took mine off and I'm free riding. Not put away, just off


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> The money on a 16" storm is a beautiful thing . Will it suck terribly for a couple hours but the reward that shows up in your mailbox is worth every penny


Yes!


----------



## shawn_

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Just took mine off and I'm free riding. Not put away, just off


The plows come off all but one of my trucks after a storm. Really need to give them baths this week. Got the next few days off!

I need a shop!


----------



## Mike_C

Started breaking down some of the trucks from winter mode today


----------



## UniqueTouch

Fixed my trailers and starting clean ups tomorrow. First year in a long time I've had a million calls and people are willing to spend some money thank god. I think because they didnt have to spend any money on snow removal this year


----------



## UniqueTouch

Let me ask you skid steer guys a question. I was thinking about taking a tractor rake and making it attaching to my skidsteer so i could use it for spreading stone in driveways. I was thinking about mounting it so all i have to do is back up and pull the rock. Does anyone think that would work good? And if not any other suggestions on how to do it? Thanks fellas


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Let me ask you skid steer guys a question. I was thinking about taking a tractor rake and making it attaching to my skidsteer so i could use it for spreading stone in driveways. I was thinking about mounting it so all i have to do is back up and pull the rock. Does anyone think that would work good? And if not any other suggestions on how to do it? Thanks fellas


Why not just spread it with the bucket?


----------



## V_Scapes

Almost done servicing maintenance equipment. I've got a bunch of work to look at but can't because we still have too much snow on the ground. Hoping after this week it'll be gone for the most part.


----------



## UniqueTouch

J.Ricci said:


> Why not just spread it with the bucket?


Yes that is what I've been doing I thought maybe one of those tractor rakes would work better. Im not the best operator at the moment. Im pretty new to owner a machine thats why I was thinking maybe the rake would be real easy


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Yes that is what I've been doing I thought maybe one of those tractor rakes would work better. Im not the best operator at the moment. Im pretty new to owner a machine thats why I was thinking maybe the rake would be real easy


Takes time to get used to running a machine to be efficient


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looks like its supposed to be warm as heck for the next couple of weeks so ima put everything away myself. Was gonna start clean ups today but decided to wait another couple of days.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Looks like its supposed to be warm as heck for the next couple of weeks so ima put everything away myself. Was gonna start clean ups today but decided to wait another couple of days.


We wait until 1st week of april to put stuff away


----------



## UniqueTouch

Im hoping to it will wish us luck lol


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Im hoping to it will wish us luck lol


Lol well when our stuff goes away its on top of shipping containers and im only doing it once


----------



## UniqueTouch

Does anyone here do welding? If so what do you pay to have your cylinders refilled. I was hoping to buy a 335 cf tank but hard to find. I just reached out to a local place and they want 130 for the year to lease it and than another $89 to refill them. Sounds expensive but i am not sure. let me know what you guys think thanks


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya i got ya ice. I wish i had a yard where i could buy some containers like that. Been looking hard for an acre or two here in monmouth county commercial but getting harder and harder to find


----------



## shawn_

Icy you see that new model that came out for next week


----------



## UniqueTouch

Is there something interested showing up Shawn


----------



## UniqueTouch

Shawn how do you cover such a huge area during snow storms?


----------



## J.Ricci

Shuffled some stuff around today, left one truck setup for snow and put everything else to the back of the yard. Not quite "put away" yet just in case



UniqueTouch said:


> Does anyone here do welding? If so what do you pay to have your cylinders refilled. I was hoping to buy a 335 cf tank but hard to find. I just reached out to a local place and they want 130 for the year to lease it and than another $89 to refill them. Sounds expensive but i am not sure. let me know what you guys think thanks


Best thing you can do is make friends with a trade welder and piggyback from his supplier



shawn_ said:


> Icy you see that new model that came out for next week


  Saw yesterday's Euro this morning, nothing since but it was pretty to look at


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icy you see that new model that came out for next week


Well see .. i have a hockey tourney in ac the 22-24 so hopefully its before thAt


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Shawn how do you cover such a huge area during snow storms?


By being an idiot and really liking choas.


----------



## UniqueTouch

shawn_ said:


> By being an idiot and really liking choas.


LOL


----------



## UniqueTouch

J RICCI - I contacted Praxair and the cost is $130 for the year to last the largest bottle they have of 335cf after taxes and some other tax and than $88 to refill it or exchange it. I figured since im just starting out i mine as well just go that route for only $130 atleast i dont have to worry about maintaining it and i figured that bottle should last me a long time.


----------



## sota

please no more storms. just had another driveshaft joint failure.


----------



## V_Scapes

10 days out...


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out...


Spring???


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> please no more storms. just had another driveshaft joint failure.


The one that you just put in?


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> The one that you just put in?


yea. the snap ring apparently came off inside, the shaft walked out of the joint, and it shredded the end of the shaft. I have a seriously ghetto idea on how to deal with it, but regardless I'm apparently buying a brand new shaft assembly it looks like.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> The plows come off all but one of my trucks after a storm. Really need to give them baths this week. Got the next few days off!
> 
> I need a shop!


We all need shops....those of us without


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out...


The years theme continues.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Spring???


Who knows anymore. Today was cold.


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch said:


> J RICCI - I contacted Praxair and the cost is $130 for the year to last the largest bottle they have of 335cf after taxes and some other tax and than $88 to refill it or exchange it. I figured since im just starting out i mine as well just go that route for only $130 atleast i dont have to worry about maintaining it and i figured that bottle should last me a long time.


Find a welding shop or a tractor trailer repair place by you and get it from them. My dad owns a tractor trailer repair shop so I get my tanks filled from him. I also bought the tank- not sure how much it was but it's a one time deal.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Petr- thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch

There is a snow flake on my phone for one day coming up on the weather app


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys in landscaping , i was hoping to get some help and insight on pricing. I have been basically only doing residential accounts over the years and some commercials but the commercials i have are pretty much just lawn maintenance and plowing services. I have an opportunity to pick up two commercial accounts that are kept very nice and I want to be able to price it in the ball park. I know how to charge for the cutting part but was hoping to hear how you guys charge for Mulching, Weeding, Stone spreading, and hedge trimming. Do you guys just charge by the hour when you go to do those services and charge a minimum amount of hours per job and when you do mulch or stone do you just charge by the ton or do you charge by the ton plus how many labor hours? Appreciate the help guys. I thought I had a good idea but It seems like everyone's pricing is all over the place and im trying to figure out what these peoples formula is or are they just throwing prices out


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow showers monday morning. Looks like the 20th storm is off the board.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dank that is unfortunate. Now that the season is basically here I need some more time to get stuff ready. I was planning on starting clean ups easy this year but again as usual the time passed me by with how many insane stuff has popped up.


----------



## V_Scapes

Could be worse, Midwest is getting smoked with snow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thats true those guys wont be able to start until may


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> You guys in landscaping , i was hoping to get some help and insight on pricing. I have been basically only doing residential accounts over the years and some commercials but the commercials i have are pretty much just lawn maintenance and plowing services. I have an opportunity to pick up two commercial accounts that are kept very nice and I want to be able to price it in the ball park. I know how to charge for the cutting part but was hoping to hear how you guys charge for Mulching, Weeding, Stone spreading, and hedge trimming. Do you guys just charge by the hour when you go to do those services and charge a minimum amount of hours per job and when you do mulch or stone do you just charge by the ton or do you charge by the ton plus how many labor hours? Appreciate the help guys. I thought I had a good idea but It seems like everyone's pricing is all over the place and im trying to figure out what these peoples formula is or are they just throwing prices out


When we price out mulch and stone jobs its per yard and the price includes installation. When we do big jobs a lot of the time I will sub it out because I can get it done cheaper than having my own guys do it.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> When we price out mulch and stone jobs its per yard and the price includes installation. When we do big jobs a lot of the time I will sub it out because I can get it done cheaper than having my own guys do it.


Price by the yard here as well. For mulch it's the same price per yard for anything from 2 yards to 30 yards, after that it gets reduced slightly in tier. Most of our mulch is blown in, I'd be losing a ton of money pricing it by the hour


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks guys. My problem is I really only have one other guy that helps me and when I use this other guy i have as a straight day laborer I gotta pay him so much its tough to really make anything with him. lol but icant do it all and sealcoat. I just dont know how everyone can afford to have all these full time guys. Do you guys all pay your helpers an hourly rate for the total amount of hours or pay by the week?


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks guys. My problem is I really only have one other guy that helps me and when I use this other guy i have as a straight day laborer I gotta pay him so much its tough to really make anything with him. lol but icant do it all and sealcoat. I just dont know how everyone can afford to have all these full time guys. Do you guys all pay your helpers an hourly rate for the total amount of hours or pay by the week?


All my guys are hourly. As far as pricing, whenever I'm giving a quote I give a flat price, only thing I do at an hourly rate is when existing customers ask for us to just do something and don't want a quote first. This way nobody feels like they're getting screwed


----------



## AG09

I pay my guys all by the hour. Its the fairest way. The only jobs we do by the hour is our trimming. I do want a client coming out and saying can you trim a little more off the hedge after we trimmed the whole thing already.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> All my guys are hourly. As far as pricing, whenever I'm giving a quote I give a flat price, only thing I do at an hourly rate is when existing customers ask for us to just do something and don't want a quote first. This way nobody feels like they're getting screwed


Kinda like snow plowing.. charge your price


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks guys. My problem is I really only have one other guy that helps me and when I use this other guy i have as a straight day laborer I gotta pay him so much its tough to really make anything with him. lol but icant do it all and sealcoat. I just dont know how everyone can afford to have all these full time guys. Do you guys all pay your helpers an hourly rate for the total amount of hours or pay by the week?


All of my guys are paid hourly. You need to own equipment to be competitive anymore. We have a E32 and a 773 and it expedites everything. I'm still amazed at what I can get done with my mini in a day.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> All of my guys are paid hourly. You need to own equipment to be competitive anymore. We have a E32 and a 773 and it expedites everything. I'm still amazed at what I can get done with my mini in a day.


Couldn't agree more. I bought an S205 a few years back, couldn't compete on the majority of the jobs I look at without it. Been on the hunt for a mini ex since late fall but haven't found the right machine/right price yet unfortunately


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Price by the yard here as well. For mulch it's the same price per yard for anything from 2 yards to 30 yards, after that it gets reduced slightly in tier. Most of our mulch is blown in, I'd be losing a ton of money pricing it by the hour


How big of a job does it have to be to be worth breaking out the blower vs doing it by hand?


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I bought an S205 a few years back, couldn't compete on the majority of the jobs I look at without it. Been on the hunt for a mini ex since late fall but haven't found the right machine/right price yet unfortunately


If you have consistent work for it just buy or lease new. I was looking to buy a used mini for a while but there was nothing. The bobcat power lease is a great program. Its the only thing I've ever leased but the payments are decent and it pays for itself if it's working. I'm going to keep it when the lease is up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Todays weather was spectacular. Yesterday I started a job I had schedule in April. Today, I finished it, and was able to clean out the box truck. Love it when its organized.

Heading for 58* tomorrow, and it will be a good day to wash something outside.


----------



## sota

I'm taking the hot rod out tomorrow it looks like. First time it's been out before april for a number of years.


----------



## S_Marino87

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Todays weather was spectacular. Yesterday I started a job I had schedule in April. Today, I finished it, and was able to clean out the box truck. Love it when its organized.
> 
> Heading for 58* tomorrow, and it will be a good day to wash something outside.


Did the same here, 15 window replacement originally scheduled for next month already checked off.


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> All of my guys are paid hourly. You need to own equipment to be competitive anymore. We have a E32 and a 773 and it expedites everything. I'm still amazed at what I can get done with my mini in a day.


Same as the tree game, can't compete on removals anymore without sticks in the air


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Same as the tree game, can't compete on removals anymore without sticks in the air


Tree business is just as bad as landscape. Seems theres more shady tree companies running around than there are legit.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> How big of a job does it have to be to be worth breaking out the blower vs doing it by hand?


From the time we start in April through just after Memorial Day, I have one crew that does nothing but mulch. They do almost every job with the blower. After that it depends on the job but it's usually not worth it on anything under 10 yards unless it's hard to reach.



V_Scapes said:


> If you have consistent work for it just buy or lease new. I was looking to buy a used mini for a while but there was nothing. The bobcat power lease is a great program. Its the only thing I've ever leased but the payments are decent and it pays for itself if it's working. I'm going to keep it when the lease is up.


Caterpillar also has a solid lease to own program, worth looking into if you've got enough work to keep the mini excavator busy consistently. Machine itself opens a lot of new doors



treeguyry said:


> Same as the tree game, can't compete on removals anymore without sticks in the air


If it wasn't for my regular customers and a few guys I sub for, I'd hardly ever land removals anymore. Can't believe how many larger tree company's around who still don't have their tree license. Becoming more and more of a joke


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

S_Marino87 said:


> Did the same here, 15 window replacement originally scheduled for next month already checked off.


Did the homeowner go ape crap? They love it when you do a job a month ahead of,schedule. Best advertising you can't pay for.


----------



## S_Marino87

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Did the homeowner go ape crap? They love it when you do a job a month ahead of,schedule. Best advertising you can't pay for.


Yessir. Handed me a check when I was leaving while my guys were packing up for the day even though the guys were still finishing the last of the trim. Also bought everyone lunch. Few and far between


----------



## Petr51488

Funny how in Colorado it takes 100mph winds and a massive storm to get their Gouverneur to declare a state of emergency- but these days around here all it takes is a 1-3” storm for schools to be closed and everyone to be off. When I was in highschool - which wasn’t that long ago- that **** never happened


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I bought an S205 a few years back, couldn't compete on the majority of the jobs I look at without it. Been on the hunt for a mini ex since late fall but haven't found the right machine/right price yet unfortunately


I sent you a pm about a mini excavator.


----------



## UniqueTouch

It just been insane over the past 10 years. Everyone and their brother decided to come out and do lawns. And these customers no matter how good of a job you do each week if you they get a $5 decrease in price for the month their gone. Or atleast most of them. The main problem is i believe is that these places do zero percent financing or low financing on everything including trailers so now you do not need any money to start. Back in the day you had to start small with a walk behind and save money and get a rider and all that and now you dont.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> It just been insane over the past 10 years. Everyone and their brother decided to come out and do lawns. And these customers no matter how good of a job you do each week if you they get a $5 decrease in price for the month their gone. Or atleast most of them. The main problem is i believe is that these places do zero percent financing or low financing on everything including trailers so now you do not need any money to start. Back in the day you had to start small with a walk behind and save money and get a rider and all that and now you dont.


I've said for years, if there was a requirement to getting zero percent interest it would cut down on the new guys working for nothing. A trade organization membership being one option. New guys who think every penny they make is profit won't be willing to pay the yearly fee


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> I've said for years, if there was a requirement to getting zero percent interest it would cut down on the new guys working for nothing. A trade organization membership being one option. New guys who think every penny they make is profit won't be willing to pay the yearly fee


That would never happen because then banks wouldn't make their money on all the misc fees. I wonder though how many of these guys default and get their stuff repoe? Not to mention a lot of them don't even insurance and pay taxes so they think cutting lawns for $25/week is good money


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


> I'm taking the hot rod out tomorrow it looks like. First time it's been out before april for a number of years.


Hey Sota, what kind of hot rod ya got?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes said:


> Tree business is just as bad as landscape. Seems theres more shady tree companies running around than there are legit.


Are you talking about gypsy paving contractors? Tons of those too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Couldn't ask for a nicer day. 59* and sweet breeze.


----------



## J.Ricci

Back to two crews today, waiting another week or so until the other guys get going. Beautiful day to get back in the swing of things...and by the swing of things I mean I spent 2 hours fishing while the guys worked


----------



## V_Scapes

Rebuilt part of a boulder wall that fell down last week with my foreman this morning. Felt good to be out there. Getting a steady stream of calls too. Late March start is looking better and better.


----------



## sota

Dondo said:


> Hey Sota, what kind of hot rod ya got?


----------



## Randall Ave

I think the fat lady







is starting to take the stage. Its over.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I think the fat lady
> View attachment 191743
> is starting to take the stage. Its over.


I would agree, it's over!


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


>


That a nice ride, what track is that? I'm jealous!! I can't wait to get my nice weekend weather car out again.


----------



## djt1029

Finished getting everything ready today, paintings done, everything's washed and serviced now we just need the rest of the snow to melt off


----------



## iceyman

Newest shop i "won" in a bid with middlesex county.. place is from the 1200s but well make it work.. busy location.. and there is a sign for the middle windows for our toppings but i measured it wrong and my sign guy has to make a new one.. doh.. oh and a cone i cutout and had a friend paint.. and i painted the support metal deal to match the cone.. i need 60s+


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Newest shop i "won" in a bid with middlesex county.. place is from the 1200s but well make it work.. busy location.. and there is a sign for the middle windows for our toppings but i measured it wrong and my sign guy has to make a new one.. doh.. oh and a cone i cutout and had a friend paint.. and i painted the support metal deal to match the cone.. i need 60s+
> 
> View attachment 191752
> 
> 
> View attachment 191753
> 
> 
> View attachment 191754
> 
> 
> View attachment 191755


Best of luck


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey yall im back. thanks for all the help and insight on how you guys price. I have one more question to be answered if possible. When you guys do spring flower planting how do you charge for that? Hourly plus flowers?


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey yall im back. thanks for all the help and insight on how you guys price. I have one more question to be answered if possible. When you guys do spring flower planting how do you charge for that? Hourly plus flowers?


Depending on how many plants usually just one standard price like mulch. So just say 5$ plant 25$ per plant installed. Or whatever your margin is


----------



## UniqueTouch

okay thanks shawn


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Newest shop i "won" in a bid with middlesex county.. place is from the 1200s but well make it work.. busy location.. and there is a sign for the middle windows for our toppings but i measured it wrong and my sign guy has to make a new one.. doh.. oh and a cone i cutout and had a friend paint.. and i painted the support metal deal to match the cone.. i need 60s+
> 
> View attachment 191752
> 
> 
> View attachment 191753
> 
> 
> View attachment 191754
> 
> 
> View attachment 191755


1200's. ???

Could probably use a renovation by now, eh?


----------



## Mike_C

Just saw rain on the forecast for every single day the week we’re hoping to start work. Typical Jersey


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 1200's. ???
> 
> Could probably use a renovation by now, eh?


The floor looks like a wave pool


----------



## HeatMiser

Looks like my busy season's over for the most part, phone's been pretty dead


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Just saw rain on the forecast for every single day the week we're hoping to start work. Typical Jersey


What's your target date?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What's your target date?


Monday the 25th would be great but mid week that weeks more realistic, snow's still hanging on


----------



## sota

Dondo said:


> That a nice ride, what track is that? I'm jealous!! I can't wait to get my nice weekend weather car out again.


New Jersey Motorsports Park, down in Millville. I've been there a couple times. Least expensive way i've found to turn rubber, $9/gal race fuel, and brake parts into smoke and noise, and to also turn your pants brown.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Just saw rain on the forecast for every single day the week we're hoping to start work. Typical Jersey


I dont see that


----------



## iceyman

Gfs for monday tho.. might be last shot


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


> New Jersey Motorsports Park, down in Millville. I've been there a couple times. Least expensive way i've found to turn rubber, $9/gal race fuel, and brake parts into smoke and noise, and to also turn your pants brown.


That looks like it would be a blast. $9 a gallon at the track is pretty good. My toy is more for going straight, as a matter of fact... it sucks in the turns. Its 69 Chevelle, I have a new phone and the cars been stored since October but I'll see if I have any pictures.


----------



## Dondo

These a a couple crappy pictures from when the warehouse flooded but they are all I have on this phone


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Thermometer , says 74*f. Rain between 5pm and 10 pm today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dondo said:


> View attachment 191764
> View attachment 191765
> View attachment 191766
> These a a couple crappy pictures from when the warehouse flooded but they are all I have on this phone
> View attachment 191764


Seems as though you guys are Ford fans..


----------



## Dondo

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Seems as though you guys are Ford fans..


It was a pretty good mix in the warehouse. Unfortunately the flood totaled all but 3 of the cars and a handful of motorcycles...here's a couple of other pictures I had of the flood.


----------



## V_Scapes

Beauty of a day. Just went and looked at a bunch of work, about to jump on the quad and crack a cold one with the boys.


----------



## Dondo

That's the warehouse. The lower door in the middle is ours.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Beauty of a day. Just went and looked at a bunch of work, about to jump on the quad and crack a cold one with the boys.


Grrrr. But have fun. I'm dealing with stupid customer estimates.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dondo said:


> View attachment 191781
> View attachment 191782
> That's the warehouse. The lower door in the middle is ours.


So I take it you're, down by the river?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dondo said:


> It was a pretty good mix in the warehouse. Unfortunately the flood totaled all but 3 of the cars and a handful of motorcycles...here's a couple of other pictures I had of the flood.
> 
> View attachment 191779


So, big storm, river crested, and filled up the building ?

Oh man. A 69 RS SS Camaro ? 65 Blue Stingray with the black stinger ??? Man, that's horrible. I hope that can be salvaged.

Man, that's terrible. Hopefully insurance took care of most of it.... but then again, they usually dump you after a claim like that.

What river are you on ?


----------



## sota

I haven't done 1/4 mile in years. Might consider doing something about that this year, but it's hard what with Raceway Park having shut down drags. That leaves Island as my nearest strip, but that place scares the hell out of me.


----------



## sota

@Dondo damn.... those pictures hurt to look at.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I haven't done 1/4 mile in years. Might consider doing something about that this year, but it's hard what with Raceway Park having shut down drags. That leaves Island as my nearest strip, but that place scares the hell out of me.


Still kills me raceway park cut the drags.. with having known the owners since i was born its all bout the benjamins


----------



## Dondo

The cars are in Little Falls and the warehouse sits next to the pecman river. Remember a few months back the flood that caused all those cars at the dodge dealer to wash down the river. Well when they get stuck under a bridge and caused a dam it put about 3 feet of water in the warehouse. We watched the security video and it took less then 4 minutes. 

Everything was totaled except my chevelle, the Shelby and camaro on the lift, the blue vette, the white gmc, and the two campers.


----------



## Dondo

Insurance was actually good, most of us used Haggerty so they were pre-determined values on the cars.


----------



## iceyman

Ok guys.. i want to put flower pots outside my new shop.. what kind of flowers should i use that will last thru the summer and what kind of soil. Thanks


----------



## Oakplow

Begonias are pretty hardy. You can also get hibiscus shrub at shoprite and they are easy. New flower everyday.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Ok guys.. i want to put flower pots outside my new shop.. what kind of flowers should i use that will last thru the summer and what kind of soil. Thanks


Begonia's or new guinea impatiens are your best bets, throw a spike and a sweet potato vine in the pots with them and you'll really look like you know what you're doing


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Begonia's or new guinea impatiens are your best bets, throw a spike and a sweet potato vine in the pots with them and you'll really look like you know what you're doing


Thanks fellas


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Ok guys.. i want to put flower pots outside my new shop.. what kind of flowers should i use that will last thru the summer and what kind of soil. Thanks


Per our esteemed Governor, Pot will be legal soon. It will bring in those special customers.


----------



## Randall Ave

Spring is here, just wasted my first mosquito.


----------



## iceyman

Line of tstorms rolling thru


----------



## sota

pretty aggressive storm as well.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> pretty aggressive storm as well.


Great lightning show prior in milltown looking nw


----------



## V_Scapes

Got caught in it on the way home on the quad, hail hurts.


----------



## truckie80

Great lightning show earlier, been a while


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Got caught in it on the way home on the quad, hail hurts.


We only got rain and the gusts but impressive storm up there


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

51* f at 330 am ??

I think you guys are correct. No only is the fat lady singing, but by the smell that is coming in the window above my head, she could use some " Beano"


----------



## UniqueTouch

Any snow for Monday? It’s insane in my neighborhood almost everyone’s spring clean up is already done.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Any snow for Monday? It's insane in my neighborhood almost everyone's spring clean up is already done.


Looks south atm


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Woke up to sunny, blue skies, 45* and crisp spring like feeling. All the trees are budding up, and squirrels are chomping away at their freshness. Its days like this it feels awesome just to be alive


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sweet day.9 .Good day for a ride


----------



## sota

hot rod going out again today.
might also try and start staining/painting/sealing the plow storage box.


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Any snow for Monday? It's insane in my neighborhood almost everyone's spring clean up is already done.


That's crazy. We're easily a week out at least. The ground is so soft and muddy still. Hoping for a fairly dry spring.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> That's crazy. We're easily a week out at least. The ground is so soft and muddy still. Hoping for a fairly dry spring.


A dozen off the list here so far


----------



## sota

making up for the lack of $$$ from snow storms, I hope.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> That's crazy. We're easily a week out at least. The ground is so soft and muddy still. Hoping for a fairly dry spring.


Remember they are south of the Jersey Mason Dixon line.


----------



## lilsteve08

UniqueTouch said:


> Any snow for Monday? It's insane in my neighborhood almost everyone's spring clean up is already done.[/QUOTE
> Who did the spring cleanups, the homeowners?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Skinny cow has sung


----------



## sota

flaking here. guess there's moisture in the air and the temps are cool enough.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Skinny cow has sung
> 
> View attachment 191870


I think it's safe to say it could be over, going to wait about another week and then start putting everything away.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC said:


> I think it's safe to say it could be over, going to wait about another week and then start putting everything away.


Ditto.


----------



## snowpushers

All but one truck w/plow and salter on for one more week. First full week of clean ups last week - guys where very happy to get going, they only came out in one storm (March 4) to do about seven hours of hand shoveling! A few customers called this weekend wanting to mulch in their yards before April 1 (putting houses on the market). More people leaving the great Garden State!!! My only problem - I retain maybe 50% of the new home owners! Last year ten customers sold - held onto five! Have a good lawn/landscape season guys!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice salvage work. My customers leave, and I never see them again, nor their properties. I don't do landscaping, and when I do a door install, that's pretty much it.


----------



## djt1029

Starting cleanups a week from tomorrow, snows basically gone other than some piles just need the ground to dry out.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Starting cleanups a week from tomorrow, snows basically gone other than some piles just need the ground to dry out.


Shooting for the same, maybe a day or two later. Starting in March either way for the first time in a long time


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Shooting for the same, maybe a day or two later. Starting in March either way for the first time in a long time


Always a bonus starting in March. But the first week is always a rude awakening!


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Always a bonus starting in March. But the first week is always a rude awakening!


It's amazing how there's a snowstorm that first weekend of March probably 3 out of every 4 years


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> It's amazing how there's a snowstorm that first weekend of March probably 3 out of every 4 years


Every year my dumb *** makes plans for that first weekend and have to cancel. You'd think I'd learn


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> It's amazing how there's a snowstorm that first weekend of March probably 3 out of every 4 years


This is true. The last time we started in March was 2016 I believe.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> This is true. The last time we started in March was 2016 I believe.


Did you get your dump body figured out?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Did you get your dump body figured out?


Nope. Was actually going to ask if your interested in looking at it.


----------



## iceyman

Fv3 gfs for next tues-wed (which blows nuts ) .. im waiting for this model to show a snowstorm in june


----------



## iceyman

18z to 00z lol .. were so *****d with this model


----------



## eastendpm

Started cleanups yesterday. Lots of branches down, especially if they have pine trees. Can’t get the machines out on the lawn yet, but we have been making solid progress with cleanups nonetheless. I Have a couple big landscape design jobs in the works. After last year not taking any chances, when it’s not raining we’re working.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> 18z to 00z lol .. were so *****d with this model
> 
> View attachment 191956


It is spring NorEaster time, but it ain't gonna happen. This year the big one was not in the cards.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Nope. Was actually going to ask if your interested in looking at it.


When you try to raise it, does the solenoid click?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone know anything about the Badboy mowers? I own all Bobcats but the dealer I Buy from has them in stock and I was looking at them and they have the kawi engine and looks just as heavy duty as the other brands. Wondering what everyone thinks.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone know anything about the Badboy mowers? I own all Bobcats but the dealer I Buy from has them in stock and I was looking at them and they have the kawi engine and looks just as heavy duty as the other brands. Wondering what everyone thinks.


Steer clear, there's a reason they're not one of the major brands


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Fv3 gfs for next tues-wed (which blows nuts ) .. im waiting for this model to show a snowstorm in june
> 
> View attachment 191955


Is this possible? Or just a fluke model run?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Is this possible? Or just a fluke model run?


Definite signal for something in that time frame but who knows what it will bring.. it looks like a serious cold front comes thru(especially for late march)


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Definite signal for something in that time frame but who knows what it will bring.. it looks like a serious cold front comes thru(especially for late march)


Man, that would be awesome. A few days of cleanup then back to snow lol I'll take it


----------



## V_Scapes

10 days out...


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 10 days out...


Most probable outcome is 40s and rain


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I took ballast and retainer out of my truck this past weekend. So.... there's a chance.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Nope. Was actually going to ask if your interested in looking at it.


Check your PMs, call me tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Check your PMs, call me tomorrow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

whats up yall been away fore the past couple of days. Whats the deal with the weather? Is something heading our way this late in March? Ive been out of the loop. I see a little snow flake on my phone


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> whats up yall been away fore the past couple of days. Whats the deal with the weather? Is something heading our way this late in March? Ive been out of the loop. I see a little snow flake on my phone


Maybe


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Man, that would be awesome. A few days of cleanup then back to snow lol I'll take it


Sounds like a real pain unless it worked out like that November storm where we could just take a 3, maybe 4 day weekend after it. Anything more than that different story


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> View attachment 192009


The story starts with, I met this girl at band camp, but it goes down hill from there.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Id love one more storm. Trying to use my new go pro one time so I can get a couple hundred thousand views


----------



## djt1029

Rebuilt a storm drain today, next week we'll be back in full swing


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Sounds like a real pain unless it worked out like that November storm where we could just take a 3, maybe 4 day weekend after it. Anything more than that different story


That's exactly what I'm hoping for lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Trucks are washed, equipment is ready, trailer is set up, plows and salter off the trucks. Go time next week.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Id love one more storm. Trying to use my new go pro one time so I can get a couple hundred thousand views


Go pros are old news for capturing snowplow footage.. all about the drones now lol


----------



## shawn_

I washed everything yesterday , so maybe something will come that was my desperation chance :weightlifter:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> I washed everything yesterday , so maybe something will come that was my desperation chance :weightlifter:


Like rain all day today ?

Well, you got it !


----------



## kawasaki guy

Started cleanups last week. Plow has been off since feb


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy said:


> Started cleanups last week. Plow has been off since feb


Even I'm in a snow belt compared to you


----------



## UniqueTouch

Good Morning my peoples. Wondering if anyone owns an older toro with the clamshell baggers. I need to replace the throttle cable and wondering if i have to remove the whole thing which i am trying to avoid and cannont find any manual online anywhere.


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> Go pros are old news for capturing snowplow footage.. all about the drones now lol


Yah I hear that. Unfortunately i cant drive and fly it at the same time. Im good but not that good lol. they do capture some sweet footage though


----------



## Randall Ave

Dreary day, but it is spitten snow here.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just saw Budd lake has a coating. Radar shows snow here but it's only rain. Going to pull some stumps, thank God for comfy heated cabs.


----------



## HeatMiser

Just rain here, watching it while I try to figure out why I bothered coming into the office today. Phone hasn't rang since Wednesday


----------



## iceyman

Doesnt get much worse than today.. windy rainy and 40.. awful


----------



## Randall Ave

Just went to Dunkin, went in it was sowing, come out, rain. Talk about a slow moving mess.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Just went to Dunkin, went in it was sowing, come out, rain. Talk about a slow moving mess.


Good refresher storm for the mountains


----------



## J.Ricci

Nothing but rain here obviously. Caught up on some office work now it's time to game plan for my fantasy baseball draft tonight. That counts as work right?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Ok, who's the nut who ordered a Nor Easter ?

Don't we have enough squishy mud soil around here?


----------



## Randall Ave

Wind is cranking now, anyway. Got a few strobes, brackets, and two old lights dropped off today. Any you NJ guys want them. Free for the taking.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Good refresher storm for the mountains


What you think? I think it's over, we spent most of the week pulling equipment off site and washing everything. Still going to keep two trucks ready Incase something happens.


----------



## shawn_

Is it considered a nor’easter when it’s honking west???


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Is it considered a nor'easter when it's honking west???


Its called miserable


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think? I think it's over, we spent most of the week pulling equipment off site and washing everything. Still going to keep two trucks ready Incase something happens.


Probably.. bunch of coastals on models but most likely for the interior


----------



## eastendpm

This week was productive. Wish this rain/wind held off the last 2 days, but can't complain getting an early jump like this.

Yesterday was a wash so went and picked up a mini skid steer.


----------



## J.Ricci

eastendpm said:


> This week was productive. Wish this rain/wind held off the last 2 days, but can't complain getting an early jump like this.
> 
> Yesterday was a wash so went and picked up a mini skid steer.
> 
> View attachment 192108
> 
> View attachment 192109


Congrats on the new machine. Mind me asking what it set you back? I sold my dingo a year ago and we've missed it ever since


----------



## sota

Any of you guys do gravel driveways in the Union County area? Right at exit 43 off Rt. 78.


----------



## shawn_

^ while we’re on the driveway kick. How about blacktopping drives? Need it done at my house & want to make it about 10’ wider , it’s currently all stone


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got home, steady light snow here with a sugar coating on cold surfaces. Not happy about it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shawn_ said:


> ^ while we're on the driveway kick. How about blacktopping drives? Need it done at my house & want to make it about 10' wider , it's currently all stone


Coyote coatings / Road runner paving

Ask for Rick to get his guy to give you a quote .at (732) 739-4545


----------



## UniqueTouch

Pmed you Sean with Paver Info


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sorry guys I gotta just do one more post real quick about nothing just so my quote number isnt the devil sign


----------



## sota

for reasons I won't even attempt to pave my driveway.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Besides the 30 mph gusts, today was quite spectacular


----------



## Pa Plowman

Pulled all the "Blizzard Sticks" and put em away, the Plow and Speader were washed and stashed right after our run of 3 Storms in 4 days

Hoping for a better Winter next time


----------



## LAB INC

Pa Plowman said:


> Pulled all the "Blizzard Sticks" and put em away, the Plow and Speader were washed and stashed right after our run of 3 Storms in 4 days
> 
> Hoping for a better Winter next time


Same, hope we have a better season next year.


----------



## lilsteve08

DOT was sitting on the side of 287 when I was coming home by Riverdale to 287 north for mahwah last night around 11pm, ready to salt the microscopic snow that might have come at 3am according to AccuWeather


----------



## iceyman

lilsteve08 said:


> DOT was sitting on the side of 287 when I was coming home by Riverdale to 287 north for mahwah last night around 11pm, ready to salt the microscopic snow that might have come at 3am according to AccuWeather


Gota be ready!! Lmao


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

lilsteve08 said:


> DOT was sitting on the side of 287 when I was coming home by Riverdale to 287 north for mahwah last night around 11pm, ready to salt the microscopic snow that might have come at 3am according to AccuWeather


Gov. Mepee issue a state of emergency?

Gotta get one more in, eh governor?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Coyote coatings / Road runner paving
> 
> Ask for Rick to get his guy to give you a quote .at (732) 739-4545


Shawn,

Saw Rick ( owner) in the gym this a.m.. He said give them a call, and he will send his guy to quote it for you. He did ask where the house was, and I told him "dunno". Not sure of their distance to the job specs.


----------



## truckie80

Day 1 of cleanups, everywhere's a heck of a lot cleaner than it was last year in the spring so far.


----------



## shawn_

If anyone is on IG shawn_devincenzo & SC- Shawnd9


----------



## Randall Ave

I guess the pot vote never made it today.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Swiney knew he didn't have the votes so he pulled it to prevent the embarrasment to him and the others of it being shot down.


----------



## sota

something told me that vote was never going to actually happen.
there's no way they want to actually pander to their "base" by letting them get stoned. their only objective is to screw everyone they can.


----------



## Randall Ave

If I heard correctly, the taxed on it we're going to be so high, it would have created a black market for it. So basically not much would change.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Day 1 of cleanups, everywhere's a heck of a lot cleaner than it was last year in the spring so far.


Funny, I was thinking the same today also. Lawns are still a bit soggy but we got 7 done today so I was happy.


----------



## djt1029

My guys flew today too, places are way better off than they were last season


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> If anyone is on IG shawn_devincenzo & SC- Shawnd9[/QUOTE


----------



## iceyman

Looking for a good weekend

@mriceyman on ig


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> If anyone is on IG shawn_devincenzo & SC- Shawnd9


Look me up my name is easier lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, fellas.... The no snow season has come to an end, here on the NJ shoreline. 

Spring is around the corner, work is trickling in for the business, and it's time to retrieve my snow markers, and call it a day.

Not the worst income year ever (for snow removal specifically), but down there at the bottom.

There's always next year.

Putting the plow away this week, and saying "Hi" to powerwashing / servicing / cleaning the trucks for the year.

Fun, fun fun.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Well, fellas.... The no snow season has come to an end, here on the NJ shoreline.
> 
> Spring is around the corner, work is trickling in for the business, and it's time to retrieve my snow markers, and call it a day.
> 
> Not the worst income year ever (for snow removal specifically), but down there at the bottom.
> 
> There's always next year.
> 
> Putting the plow away this week, and saying "Hi" to powerwashing / servicing / cleaning the trucks for the year.
> 
> Fun, fun fun.


We all need to hit iceyman for desert one night.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> We all need to hit iceyman for desert one night.


Hit icyman ???

You mean like this ???


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> We all need to hit iceyman for desert one night.


Doesn't Lab owe us all dinner?


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't Lab owe us all dinner?


Now that you mention it, me thinks you are correct.


----------



## truckie80

8 more cleanups today, this is a breeze. I'm sure something will go to **** soon


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> 8 more cleanups today, this is a breeze. I'm sure something will go to **** soon


Didn't it snow last year, today?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> 8 more cleanups today, this is a breeze. I'm sure something will go to **** soon


It's great breathing room compared to last year. No need to be in a major rush right now


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Didn't it snow last year, today?


And that wasn't even the last one.


----------



## J.Ricci

125 yards of mulch going in today, perfect landscape weather this week


----------



## iceyman

This is wat im waiting for


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> 125 yards of mulch going in today, perfect landscape weather this week


How many guys on 125 yards? My biggest account's only 30 yards


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I love this time of year.

Cool, breezy, sunny, and I don't sweat !

I would be in heaven for this weather all year long


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> And that wasn't even the last one.


We plowed the day after Easter last year. Had wet snow mixed with rain may 1 also.



iceyman said:


> This is wat im waiting for
> 
> View attachment 192197


When does your madness start?



S_Marino87 said:


> How many guys on 125 yards? My biggest account's only 30 yards


You can kick some serious ass with a skid steer and a few guys.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> How many guys on 125 yards? My biggest account's only 30 yards


I had all 11 guys on the one job today, it's a ton of hand work at this one unfortunately but it got done. Skidsteer helps obviously where possible and mini excavators are great for spreading in islands and entryways to the HOA. I've got another site that gets around 75 yards we'll do next week but that ones pretty wide open


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> When does your madness start?


We have 4 shops this year so as soon as we hit 60s we get busy.. 70s (hopefully Saturday) and well be rockin.. my events start last week of april.. were set up for a great year just need some dam weather


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Didn't it snow last year, today?


3/20/18
4/2/18
those are the 2 last dates I have for storms I plowed last year.


----------



## truckie80

sota said:


> 3/20/18
> 4/2/18
> those are the 2 last dates I have for storms I plowed last year.


By that April 2nd snow last year it was just funny


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys I need your help again please. Im a small time landscaper obviously. the past couple of years I have been basically doing everything myself and cannot do it anymore without being extremely depressed lol. My issue is Its hard for me guarantee someone 40hrs a week. More than likely they would get it but Im afraid to promise that. So i am looking to hire someone part time for around 30hrs a week. I don't know what to offer as far as pay for coming to cut lawns with me and mulch and top soil jobs and other landscaping stuff. I also sealcoat driveways so they would be coming with me as a helper filling buckets and what not. When you guys hire how do you advertise it or list it.


----------



## Oakplow

I am in the same situation as you. I have too much work to handle myself and too little to hire someone full time as I go through slow periods.

I found 2 guys that already have full time work 40 hours a week Monday through Thursday. Me and these 2 guys do about 70 houses Friday and Saturday. During the week I found a guy who works in the Union and he works with me when he is out of work and is waiting on the list. This is tough because one day he will be working with me and then gets a call and then cant work the next day.

I get every thing done but it's hard and I do alot of hours between estimates and working. 6am to about 8pm. Base pay should start at $13 and go up to about $18 depending on experience and work ethic. I know a general contractor starting pay at $25 and he cant find anyone skilled at that price point. A good guy is worth as much as you can give them because it's getting harder and harder to find people. Talk to people in your area, stop and talk to other employees of other companies ask if they have any friends that need work. DONT poach employees. This will bite you in the butt and will get you a reputation you dont want.

This works for me as I am still a full time student so between September and May my hours are limited.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Oakplow. thank you brother. I was thinking about doing the same thing. When my brother and father came out with me we could bang out 30 lawns in a day no problem but without them I can only get like 12 and im beat. But im thinking doing the same thing. everyone loves having the lawn done at the end of the week. Maybe bang them out in two days like that as well.


----------



## djt1029

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys I need your help again please. Im a small time landscaper obviously. the past couple of years I have been basically doing everything myself and cannot do it anymore without being extremely depressed lol. My issue is Its hard for me guarantee someone 40hrs a week. More than likely they would get it but Im afraid to promise that. So i am looking to hire someone part time for around 30hrs a week. I don't know what to offer as far as pay for coming to cut lawns with me and mulch and top soil jobs and other landscaping stuff. I also sealcoat driveways so they would be coming with me as a helper filling buckets and what not. When you guys hire how do you advertise it or list it.


When I was in the same situation needing help about 30-35 hours a week I just hired a guy full time and promised him 40 hours thinking I'd find a way, and I did. A few slow weeks I had him help me clean up my truck/trailer and service equipment but once I wasn't doing everything alone I was selling more work since the strain of doing everything myself was off me


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys I need your help again please. Im a small time landscaper obviously. the past couple of years I have been basically doing everything myself and cannot do it anymore without being extremely depressed lol. My issue is Its hard for me guarantee someone 40hrs a week. More than likely they would get it but Im afraid to promise that. So i am looking to hire someone part time for around 30hrs a week. I don't know what to offer as far as pay for coming to cut lawns with me and mulch and top soil jobs and other landscaping stuff. I also sealcoat driveways so they would be coming with me as a helper filling buckets and what not. When you guys hire how do you advertise it or list it.


Are you trying to grow or no? If you find someone solid who you work well with then take on more work. Next thing you know you'll have three other guys working for you.


----------



## Petr51488

Might be worth guarenteeing 40 hours and if you only end up with 35- pay the difference. It’s minimal and it’s worth peace of mind . And you’ll slowly add more work to fill in that gap and then some.


----------



## shawn_

Hire the guy full time & go get more work. With the
Additional guy it should be easier & filll in the void.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't Lab owe us all dinner?


I


J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't Lab owe us all dinner?


I sure do, I better pay up soon.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Now that you mention it, me thinks you are correct.


I think I owe for two years.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> I think I owe for two years.


I thought you were taking us all to Lobster House?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So, a burger at a diner, followed by a interlude with a hooker, are no longer on the table.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I
> 
> I sure do, I better pay up soon.


Somewhere near milltown And ill treat the ice cream after lol


----------



## shawn_

I’m in for dinner & Ice cream.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> I thought you were taking us all to Lobster House?


We should plan it, I honestly would treat if we could all agree on a time.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge said:


> So, a burger at a diner, followed by a interlude with a hooker, are no longer on the table.


Hookers might have to wait to next year.


----------



## rizzoa13

I don’t know you but I’ll go to the moon for a free meal.


----------



## shawn_

rizzoa13 said:


> I don't know you but I'll go to the moon for a free meal.


Haha , hey if it's free it's for me, u pick the time & the place and I will be there . Flexible schedule .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Catch is, you have to drive a fully equipped plow truck, including blade, 2 shovels, one snow blower, 3 bags of salt, and a Mexican shovelmonkey in,the passenger seat.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You southern NJ guys okay?

Smoke up here from all the pines on fire to the south of us..

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nj...te-forest-in-south-jersey.html?outputType=amp


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> You southern NJ guys okay?
> 
> Smoke up here from all the pines on fire to the south of us..
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nj.com/burlington/2019/03/fire-rips-through-state-forest-in-south-jersey.html?outputType=amp


not much down there.. said to be 100% contained last night.. got close to ocean county .. i loved the smell


----------



## rizzoa13

That’s north jersey.

Anything more northerly than exit 62 is north jersey.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Yeah... 8000 acres still on fire at 10:30 this am

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.app.com/amp/3325091002


----------



## V_Scapes

I can smell the forest fires this morning.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's raining now, although it is a fast mover, and won't do much for the fire


----------



## iceyman

rizzoa13 said:


> That's north jersey.
> 
> Anything more northerly than exit 62 is north jersey.


Yea no


----------



## iceyman

Wow up to 8000 acres and only 47% contained.. apparently all from an idiot with charcoal


----------



## J.Ricci

rizzoa13 said:


> That's north jersey.
> 
> Anything more northerly than exit 62 is north jersey.


And I thought my wife was bad at geography


----------



## iceyman

I would roughly divide it like this


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> And I thought my wife was bad at geography


You Ocean county guys get any work from the fire?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Any of you fellas seen the real "south" jersey ??

No, I don't mean a reality show, I'm talking about the areas in SW NJ where everyone talks like they are living below the Mason Dixon line ??

First time I experienced it, it was really weird. Stopped at a small diner and the,entire diner crew were all talking in southern slang. 

Apparently when the civil war ended, the southern troops didn't want to return home as losers, and decided to settle down and stake new claims in SW NJ. Generation after generation continues the southern drawl to this day.

Our waitress called us "Yankee northerners"

Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Any of you fellas seen the real "south" jersey ??
> 
> No, I don't mean a reality show, I'm talking about the areas in SW NJ where everyone talks like they are living below the Mason Dixon line ??
> 
> First time I experienced it, it was really weird. Stopped at a small diner and the,entire diner crew were all talking in southern slang.
> 
> Apparently when the civil war ended, the southern troops didn't want to return home as losers, and decided to settle down and stake new claims in SW NJ. Generation after generation continues the southern drawl to this day.
> 
> Our waitress called us "Yankee northerners"
> 
> Lol


If you was a Notherner, I must be a Canadian.


----------



## rizzoa13

I’m guessing your talking about somewhere around Port Norris or Dorchester. I have a wawa out there and those people are special.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rizzoa13 said:


> I'm guessing your talking about somewhere around Port Norris or Dorchester. I have a wawa out there and those people are special.


Yes. That's where I was. The guy I was with had, 40' matchstick, former Navy cruiser, drydocked down there. We drove through a very small town where all the homes were built before 1900. The route eventually wound up at some boatyard down there. Lunch was interesting nearby, to say the least.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Starting mulch tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> You Ocean county guys get any work from the fire?


We had an engine & brush rig out there early today, I didn't go though. Expecting an overnight call out


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> We had an engine & brush rig out there early today, I didn't go though. Expecting an overnight call out


Stay safe


----------



## iceyman

Baby brother being deployed in an hour


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> Baby brother being deployed in an hour
> 
> View attachment 192314


All the best from an old sailor to a young blood. Where's he off to?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Baby brother being deployed in an hour
> 
> View attachment 192314


Best of luck, keep safe.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Baby brother being deployed in an hour
> 
> View attachment 192314


Best of luck, stay safe. Godbless.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Baby brother being deployed in an hour
> 
> View attachment 192314


Best of luck. How long's his tour?


----------



## Randall Ave

Best of luck to him, stay safe.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The Real Heroes of America. Safe Return, please Thank him for his Service.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> All the best from an old sailor to a young blood. Where's he off to?


Baltic sea than who knows


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Best of luck. How long's his tour?


8 months as of now but can go up to a year i think


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> 8 months as of now but can go up to a year i think


Nephew spent 4 years in Afghanistan. Worked at the prison there.

Safe passage to the man.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey yall Im back. lol not that anyone noticed or cared. But I want to thank you all for helping with pricing jobs and what to pay my help. Our great governor is passing another fuel tax soon so another 20-30 increase and then the typical raises throughout the summer months. Do any of you tell your customers if fuel goes up it may be an extra couple bucks a month on the bill? Im beginning to think I may try it. I have about 50 customers who i know will understand. The others thats another story but I havent raised my prices really ever. What do you guys think about that and if you guys do anything like that or just raise your price each year


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> I would roughly divide it like this
> 
> View attachment 192302


Rt.78 and rt.195 was what I've been "taught" as the dividing lines between north/central and central/south.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey yall Im back. lol not that anyone noticed or cared. But I want to thank you all for helping with pricing jobs and what to pay my help. Our great governor is passing another fuel tax soon so another 20-30 increase and then the typical raises throughout the summer months. Do any of you tell your customers if fuel goes up it may be an extra couple bucks a month on the bill? Im beginning to think I may try it. I have about 50 customers who i know will understand. The others thats another story but I havent raised my prices really ever. What do you guys think about that and if you guys do anything like that or just raise your price each year


My grass buddy has customers who only get grass leave for 2$ a week increase


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey yall Im back. lol not that anyone noticed or cared. But I want to thank you all for helping with pricing jobs and what to pay my help. Our great governor is passing another fuel tax soon so another 20-30 increase and then the typical raises throughout the summer months. Do any of you tell your customers if fuel goes up it may be an extra couple bucks a month on the bill? Im beginning to think I may try it. I have about 50 customers who i know will understand. The others thats another story but I havent raised my prices really ever. What do you guys think about that and if you guys do anything like that or just raise your price each year


I wouldn't do it. Or if you raise prices don't say it's because of fuel. Because honestly - fuel will always go up. Will you lower it when the prices go down? Prob not. I remember reading in forums when gas was almost 5$ a gallon how some people wanted to do a fuel surcharge. to Me it's not worth it because I can't see that as being a worthy cause if someone brought it up to me. I raised my prices across the board for the first time in prob 8 years ( for strictly lawn cuts) and 99% of people didn't mind. If you say it's going up because of fuel- it kind of sounds like bs to me.

On a different note- we are flying through cleanups this year and are so far ahead of schedule. I can't remember the last time I've been this far ahead.


----------



## sota

You should consider raising your rates in line with inflation. When people ask you can tell them honestly, inflation has made everything more expensive.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> You should consider raising your rates in line with inflation. When people ask you can tell them honestly, inflation has made everything more expensive.


Sometimes you have to literally spell out what inflation is. The more things you list- the more they can relate. Insurance, workers comp, fuel, repairs, labor, materials etc.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Sometimes you have to literally spell out what inflation is. The more things you list- the more they can relate. Insurance, workers comp, fuel, repairs, labor, materials etc.


All valid points. Also better to raise prices slightly each year rather than after long stretches. I selectively raised a bunch this year. Some I raised almost $5/cut because I didn't want them anymore and still bit on it so good for me. 
We're flying through cleanups too, got about 35 done in 8 days. We might start putting some mulch down late week.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> All valid points. Also better to raise prices slightly each year rather than after long stretches. I selectively raised a bunch this year. Some I raised almost $5/cut because I didn't want them anymore and still bit on it so good for me.
> We're flying through cleanups too, got about 35 done in 8 days. We might start putting some mulch down late week.


I did 5$ a cut on 95% of my accounts and had very little pushback. I think if I raised a little each year on cutting people will be inclined to find someone else. That's just my opinion. Now with jobs like cleanups, sod, mulch etc- that stuff goes up every year. It's the set weekly/ biweekly rate that people don't like seeing go up each week


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks guys appreciate the information


----------



## Kevin_NJ

10 days away. Our tax dollars at work.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> 10 days away. Our tax dollars at work.


My response to that map is limited.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I wouldn't be surprised if the FV3 called for snow in late May.


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the FV3 called for snow in late May.


If it could be the Thursday or Friday before memorial day sign me up for that


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> 10 days away. Our tax dollars at work.


The fv3 is so bad they had to delay it becoming the new gfs.. its horacious


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> The fv3 is so bad they had to delay it becoming the new gfs.. its horacious


It was -2 out there today. Well it was in the reefer trailer I was in. Tho no one told me it would be on .


----------



## V_Scapes

Wintry potential for here on Friday.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Wintry potential for here on Friday.


Another salt run would be great


----------



## Dondo

Hey Fellers, I’m not in landscaping but I’ve read about you guys blowing mulch. Would it be possible to get dirt/top soil blown? My yard is a decent incline and I need to get it more leveled?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Another salt run would be great


Yea, in December.


----------



## djt1029

End of the day we'll have 90 cleanups done, a year ago today we hadn't even started yet


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> End of the day we'll have 90 cleanups done, a year ago today we hadn't even started yet


Damn. Cruising right along


----------



## shawn_

Wait is it going to snow? That’s fine bring on a 12” storm could use some more $$$


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of you guys found anything to use to kill grass and weeds other than roundup/ glyphosate in it? With all these resent articles of it causing cancer or could cause it- I’m trying to stay away from it


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll be done with cleanups middle of next week here



Petr51488 said:


> Have any of you guys found anything to use to kill grass and weeds other than roundup/ glyphosate in it? With all these resent articles of it causing cancer or could cause it- I'm trying to stay away from it


I've been doing some research on that with no luck yet


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> End of the day we'll have 90 cleanups done, a year ago today we hadn't even started yet


Damn...I wish I was that far along..How many are you doing per day?


----------



## sota

why do people keep mentioning snow.


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> Another salt run would be great


Salt run would be great, it won't happen for us but it would be nice. Our busy season's behind us, not much going on in the next few weeks other than AC service and a tank removal. A lot of afternoon naps at my desk coming up for the next few months


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> End of the day we'll have 90 cleanups done, a year ago today we hadn't even started yet


2 crews? 
We didn't start till the 9th last year. We've got around 50 done. I spent the past two mornings in the office working on estimates. Hoping to get a couple small mulch jobs done tomorrow morning before the cold rain.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> why do people keep mentioning snow.


Any snow will be in the mountains up in vt


----------



## UniqueTouch

Vegetation Killer. Kills everything good. Just don't walk on it and than walk on a section of grass you want to keep or you'll have foot marks through it


----------



## Kevin_NJ

HeatMiser said:


> ....and a tank removal....


You do oil tank removals? Would you be able to give me ballpark cost, PM is fine, and I doubt you'd want to come down my way for it anyway. But I have one I know I need to pull at some point in time. Looking to get an idea on what I may be in for. We switched to gas several years ago. I'm not looking forward to it. Feels like opening Pandora's box to me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Kevin_NJ said:


> You do oil tank removals? Would you be able to give me ballpark cost, PM is fine, and I doubt you'd want to come down my way for it anyway. But I have one I know I need to pull at some point in time. Looking to get an idea on what I may be in for. We switched to gas several years ago. I'm not looking forward to it. Feels like opening Pandora's box to me.


Tank removals are fun!

My moms house, years ago, we were allowed to "abandon" them. This required digging to the top, cutting a,large hole in it, pumping out the oil, scraping down the inside, getting inspected for clean, and filled with sand.

One of my customers had an above ground tank removed. The soil below was tested, found oil in the soil, and $200,000 in remediation later, it was all over

Township requirements dictated the process in both instances, as well as state regs based upon size of the tank.

Pretty sure it's different today.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> Damn...I wish I was that far along..How many are you doing per day?


Monday we got through 17 postage stamps, Wednesday 4 big ones.



V_Scapes said:


> 2 crews?
> We didn't start till the 9th last year. We've got around 50 done. I spent the past two mornings in the office working on estimates. Hoping to get a couple small mulch jobs done tomorrow morning before the cold rain.


I've been running both crews together so far, after next week I'll split them up. If the weather cooperates, we'll be done by Easter


----------



## djt1029

Kevin_NJ said:


> You do oil tank removals? Would you be able to give me ballpark cost, PM is fine, and I doubt you'd want to come down my way for it anyway. But I have one I know I need to pull at some point in time. Looking to get an idea on what I may be in for. We switched to gas several years ago. I'm not looking forward to it. Feels like opening Pandora's box to me.


Friend of mine had one removed last summer, since then her advice to people in similar situations has been "Just live there until you die and let your estate deal with it"


----------



## Kevin_NJ

djt1029 said:


> Friend of mine had one removed last summer, since then her advice to people in similar situations has been "Just live there until you die and let your estate deal with it"


I've considered that option as well.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Tank removals are fun!
> 
> My moms house, years ago, we were allowed to "abandon" them. This required digging to the top, cutting a,large hole in it, pumping out the oil, scraping down the inside, getting inspected for clean, and filled with sand.
> 
> One of my customers had an above ground tank removed. The soil below was tested, found oil in the soil, and $200,000 in remediation later, it was all over
> 
> Township requirements dictated the process in both instances, as well as state regs based upon size of the tank.
> 
> Pretty sure it's different today.


I was thinking of pumping any remaining amount out and filling it with sand myself too.


----------



## Hydromaster

Kevin_NJ said:


> I was thinking of pumping any remaining amount out and filling it with sand myself too.


My only thought on it is when it comes time to sell.
on the sales forms they always ask questions like, are there any derelict cars, Wells ,tanks or anything else buried on the property .
I guess if you forget, you forget but it is just something That could bite you in the butt
Down the road


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Hydromaster said:


> My only thought on it is when it comes time to sell.
> on the sales forms they always ask questions like, are there any derelict cars, Wells ,tanks or anything else buried on the property .
> I guess if you forget, you forget but it is just something That could bite you in the butt
> Down the road


My concern is that it is basically a ticking time bomb now. Problem is once I bring anyone in to remove or inspect it the State says I have to have a soil test done. If a leak is detected I'm screwed big time. The cost of remediation would likely exceed the value of the home/property.


----------



## V_Scapes

We had sleet from lunch time on today. Got three mulch jobs done though.


----------



## shawn_

@J.Ricci what year tornado is that you have on the market place.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> @J.Ricci what year tornado is that you have on the market place.


What's the benefit between a tornado and a striker? Striker is much cheaper but has more bed space and does a great job, plus same drag chain and electric motor I assume. I got a price for a tornado and almost fell over.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> What's the benefit between a tornado and a striker? Striker is much cheaper but has more bed space and does a great job, plus same drag chain and electric motor I assume. I got a price for a tornado and almost fell over.


Tornados are awesome I have left my salt in the spreader for 2 wks straight . Example this winter when we had that 2 week stretch of freezing cold weather around NFC championship weekend , my salt got loaded at -4° and the next day salted. 2 weeks later went to go salt again and it flew right out. The lid makes a huge difference & it is light enough where if your in a pinch and have 4 guys you can lift it into the bed of a pickup by hand .


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Tornados are awesome I have left my salt in the spreader for 2 wks straight . Example this winter when we had that 2 week stretch of freezing cold weather around NFC championship weekend , my salt got loaded at -4° and the next day salted. 2 weeks later went to go salt again and it flew right out. The lid makes a huge difference & it is light enough where if your in a pinch and have 4 guys you can lift it into the bed of a pickup by hand .


The thick walls on it are good for that, especially if you can't stockpile your own salt. I got a custom cover made for my striker which keeps the salt bone dry even in pouring rain.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> The thick walls on it are good for that, especially if you can't stockpile your own salt. I got a custom cover made for my striker which keeps the salt bone dry even in pouring rain.


It don't freeze when it's negative outside?


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> It don't freeze when it's negative outside?


Yea of course it does. But it stays totally dry throughout a storm. I've kept salt in it over night down to low twenties upper teens and it's been fine to spread in the morning.


----------



## Petr51488

Kevin_NJ said:


> My concern is that it is basically a ticking time bomb now. Problem is once I bring anyone in to remove or inspect it the State says I have to have a soil test done. If a leak is detected I'm screwed big time. The cost of remediation would likely exceed the value of the home/property.


Why not get tank insurance? It's not expensive


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Petr51488 said:


> Why not get tank insurance? It's not expensive


The plans I've seen are tied to oil sales (I converted to gas) and only cover up to $100k in remediation. Are you away of others?


----------



## Mike_C

Kevin_NJ said:


> The plans I've seen are tied to oil sales (I converted to gas) and only cover up to $100k in remediation. Are you away of others?


Just clean it out and open it as a bunker to illegals and meth heads and gov. murphy will probably give you some sort of tax credit


----------



## Petr51488

Kevin_NJ said:


> The plans I've seen are tied to oil sales (I converted to gas) and only cover up to $100k in remediation. Are you away of others?


Oh- I missed the part of you already converting. I'm sure there has to be some kind of insurance. This comes up all the time.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Week two of mulch starts Monday. Hopefully getting some 2nd (first real) cuts in next week too.


----------



## rizzoa13

On the oil tanks; don’t open up a removal permit until you’ve gotten a negative soil test back. Have the tests done and get them to pull samples from close to the tank but deeper than the tank so you can see if there is seepage. If it comes back that there’s seepage then don’t open the permit and just make it disappear. 

Asking for forgiveness is easier than asking for permission.


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> @J.Ricci what year tornado is that you have on the market place.


I'm not selling anything


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I'm not selling anything


I actually saw someone selling something on Snow contractors of America with the same last name too. But he was from PA.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Week two of mulch starts Monday. Hopefully getting some 2nd (first real) cuts in next week too.


Your mowing already??


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> I actually saw someone selling something on Snow contractors of America with the same last name too. But he was from PA.


Yeah weird J. Ricci was his name not sure on first name tho.


----------



## S_Marino87

rizzoa13 said:


> On the oil tanks; don't open up a removal permit until you've gotten a negative soil test back. Have the tests done and get them to pull samples from close to the tank but deeper than the tank so you can see if there is seepage. If it comes back that there's seepage then don't open the permit and just make it disappear.
> 
> Asking for forgiveness is easier than asking for permission.


Amen


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Your mowing already??


We mow with spring cleanups to pick up loose leaves, but actually mowing some grass this week it looks like.


----------



## sota

rizzoa13 said:


> On the oil tanks; don't open up a removal permit until you've gotten a negative soil test back. Have the tests done and get them to pull samples from close to the tank but deeper than the tank so you can see if there is seepage. If it comes back that there's seepage then don't open the permit and just make it disappear.
> 
> Asking for forgiveness is easier than asking for permission.


I would have thought companies that did soil testing were required by some government agency to report their findings.


----------



## rizzoa13

I’m sure you can find the right guy in your area to do it for cash. Maybe an employee of a larger company with contacts at the testing facility. That’s if they are even required to send results to the EPA, I’m not sure if they are.


----------



## sota

I'm not sure they are either, but that sure smells like something the gov't would want to stick its nose into.


----------



## LAB INC

Well I think it’s safe to say the season is over, certainly not the best. Hoping next season is better then this year. That’s a rap for me I am signing off for now. I will see you guys in the fall, wishing everyone a safe, profitable and productive spring and summer. Less then eight months we will be at it again!


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Well I think it's safe to say the season is over, certainly not the best. Hoping next season is better then this year. That's a rap for me I am signing off for now. I will see you guys in the fall, wishing everyone a safe, profitable and productive spring and summer. Less then eight months we will be at it again!


Have a great summer, see ya later.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Have a great summer, see ya later.


Thanks buddy, see you in the fall.


----------



## iceyman

Did we just get 2 weekend days in the 60s without rain?!?


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> We mow with spring cleanups to pick up loose leaves, but actually mowing some grass this week it looks like.


Well yeah you should if your de thatching, I wouldn't consider that a cut. Nevertheless, your still weeks ahead of us.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Well yeah you should if your de thatching, I wouldn't consider that a cut. Nevertheless, your still weeks ahead of us.


Remember he resides in the TROPICAL area of New Jersey.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Put the plow, shovels, salt bags, blowers run dry of fuel, markers, and spreader all in the storage unit. Swapped out snow tires for the all seasons and theyre going in tomorrow.

Goodnight, Irene, you unprofitable skank


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Put the plow, shovels, salt bags, blowers run dry of fuel, markers, and spreader all in the storage unit. Swapped out snow tires for the all seasons and theyre going in tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight, Irene, you unprofitable skank


Crap year.. it happens.. next year will be better


----------



## Mike_C

Next Monday we'll pull the last of the machines off sites, almost everything's already back home. The trade off of a crappy winter is worth it for an early spring for once this year, got a lot done already


----------



## iceyman

Im certainly up so far compared to last year


----------



## djt1029

Going to lock myself in the office this afternoon, looked at a ton of work over the last few days that I need to start writing up. Nice thing about a light snow winter is people always seem to be willing to spend a lot more on landscaping right out of it


----------



## UniqueTouch

Do any of you gentleman have a Caterpillar skid steer? Had an issue yesterday and wondering if it is fixed.


----------



## UniqueTouch

My machine sat a good 6 months and when i went to pick it up yesterday and load it on the trailer I had to jump it because it was completely dead. When I finally got the machine at the job site I jumped it again to get it off the trailer and than drove it down the street to the house we are doing work at and it stalled out again so i had to jump it again and then finally got it in the back yard and turned it off. I noticed the coolant was almost empty so i topped that off and trickle charged the battery over night and I notice the water seperator / filter was leaking where it disconnects so i turned it a couple times to tighten it back up. Left it over night and started this afternoon around 230 and it started right up and I let it run a good 5-10 minutes and idled it up but didnt use it and it seemed to be okay. Does anyone know if because the battery was so dead it would make it turn off while in use?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Next Monday we'll pull the last of the machines off sites, almost everything's already back home. The trade off of a crappy winter is worth it for an early spring for once this year, got a lot done already


It's nice to not be in a tizzy during the start of the season. And be able to get cleanups done before the grass starts pushing.


----------



## UniqueTouch

yea I second that. Definitely nice to get most of clean ups done before grass starts growing and you can get the stick and sticky balls up without a fight.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> My machine sat a good 6 months and when i went to pick it up yesterday and load it on the trailer I had to jump it because it was completely dead. When I finally got the machine at the job site I jumped it again to get it off the trailer and than drove it down the street to the house we are doing work at and it stalled out again so i had to jump it again and then finally got it in the back yard and turned it off. I noticed the coolant was almost empty so i topped that off and trickle charged the battery over night and I notice the water seperator / filter was leaking where it disconnects so i turned it a couple times to tighten it back up. Left it over night and started this afternoon around 230 and it started right up and I let it run a good 5-10 minutes and idled it up but didnt use it and it seemed to be okay. Does anyone know if because the battery was so dead it would make it turn off while in use?


I wouldnt let any of my machines or vehicles sit for that long with being started at least. We have all gehls so cant help ya there


----------



## JoeRagMan

Most newer Diesel engines use a 12 volt solenoid which is powered up when the engine is running. Turning the key off shuts off power to the valve which shuts off fuel flow. If the battery is spanked, alternator isn’t going to charge the battery properly and that fuel valve may not have 12 volts to stay open. As far as leaking fuel lines, not sure how they would be loose, most lines I’ve worked on were very tight.


----------



## Petr51488

I can’t be the only one being harassed by home advisor ?? They are relentless with trying to get them off the phone. I don’t usually like hanging up on people but these guys just won’t take no for answer. Even when you tell them you can’t take on any more accounts. They then ask how long are you booked for? I said 2-3 months. He then tells me yea- most guys are like that- but our clients are willing to wait.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks guys for the input i appreciate it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Petr - Your not the only one. I had them calling me for a year and finally the girl called and left a message saying Hi i just moved here and looking for a landscaping quote and left her cell phone number. When I called it back I go yes you called for an estimate? and she goes Oh did I say that, im sorry im from home advisor blah blah blah. And i tell her im not paying to compete with 3 other landscapers for the same job to get into a pissing match.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I told her I appreciate it but no thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> I wouldnt let any of my machines or vehicles sit for that long with being started at least. We have all gehls so cant help ya there


yes definitely a stupid decision on my part. I was so tied up with a family health issue whenever I had a spare couple minutes I was too lazy to go take the trip to where it was and start it up and run it. Def wont let that happen again no matter what.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> I can't be the only one being harassed by home advisor ?? They are relentless with trying to get them off the phone. I don't usually like hanging up on people but these guys just won't take no for answer. Even when you tell them you can't take on any more accounts. They then ask how long are you booked for? I said 2-3 months. He then tells me yea- most guys are like that- but our clients are willing to wait.


And if it's not them it's Houzz. Can't be bothered.


----------



## J.Ricci

Draft lottery was like watching a playoff game. That was intense


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Draft lottery was like watching a playoff game. That was intense


Season tickets just got tempting


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Season tickets just got tempting


Nhl wants us to be the next penguins .. im fine with that


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes said:


> And if it's not them it's Houzz. Can't be bothered.


Constantly being,hounded by Yelp.

I wonder of the folks of yelp, ever watched the south park yelpers episode?

Classic


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Season tickets just got tempting


I'll be renewing mine asap. Can't wait for next season


----------



## HeatMiser

Kevin_NJ said:


> You do oil tank removals? Would you be able to give me ballpark cost, PM is fine, and I doubt you'd want to come down my way for it anyway. But I have one I know I need to pull at some point in time. Looking to get an idea on what I may be in for. We switched to gas several years ago. I'm not looking forward to it. Feels like opening Pandora's box to me.


Sorry for the late response I'm in and out of summer hibernation. What kind of tank/how many gallons? Basically can be anywhere from a grand to a half a mil.


----------



## HeatMiser

Petr51488 said:


> I can't be the only one being harassed by home advisor ?? They are relentless with trying to get them off the phone. I don't usually like hanging up on people but these guys just won't take no for answer. Even when you tell them you can't take on any more accounts. They then ask how long are you booked for? I said 2-3 months. He then tells me yea- most guys are like that- but our clients are willing to wait.


I'm involved with home advisor, they're a pain in the ass even if you work with them but I do get some decent leads from them. 99% of it is complete **** though


----------



## Kevin_NJ

HeatMiser said:


> Sorry for the late response I'm in and out of summer hibernation. What kind of tank/how many gallons? Basically can be anywhere from a grand to a half a mil.


I don't recall the size, would have to check. 
Other than it being underground I don't know what you mean by type of tank. Material? Again, I don't know. It has fill and vent tubes sticking up through the ground and supply and return lines running to the former furnace.


----------



## HeatMiser

Kevin_NJ said:


> I don't recall the size, would have to check.
> Other than it being underground I don't know what you mean by type of tank. Material? Again, I don't know. It has fill and vent tubes sticking up through the ground and supply and return lines running to the former furnace.


Just size and location. Sent you a message


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Kevin_NJ said:


> I don't recall the size, would have to check.
> Other than it being underground I don't know what you mean by type of tank. Material? Again, I don't know. It has fill and vent tubes sticking up through the ground and supply and return lines running to the former furnace.


A must read https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0fNPbxIk9nV-vbCnDGU33V&cshid=1555029099282


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Thanks Dog. I saw something similar? to that awhile back. I thought I read someplace else, they had to be fully removed now, you couldn't just empty/clean/fill/abandon.
The State has stopped issuing grants for the removals too.


----------



## J.Ricci

Finished cleanups yesterday morning, cutting starts Monday


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Finished cleanups yesterday morning, cutting starts Monday


We probably won't start cutting until the 29th. About 6 working days of cleanups left then a scramble to try and get ahead of the mulch game before the grass really starts growing


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> We probably won't start cutting until the 29th. About 6 working days of cleanups left then a scramble to try and get ahead of the mulch game before the grass really starts growing


What a difference a year makes. Last spring we would have only had a few days of work in, this year we're wrapping up week three, it's awesome. Setting the guys up with mulch tomorrow so the boss can go buy a new toy.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> What a difference a year makes. Last spring we would have only had a few days of work in, this year we're wrapping up week three, it's awesome. Setting the guys up with mulch tomorrow so the boss can go buy a new toy.


Wat kinda toy


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Wat kinda toy


MXZ X 850 E Tec


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> MXZ X 850 E Tec


Getting good deal on it???


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Getting good deal on it???


There's no such thing as a good deal on brand new ****. They're letting new 2019 models go for good prices though. Gotta check it out tomorrow. I've got a real hard on for a mxz.


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone recommend a good diesel mechanic for my cat skid steer? I want to do a service on it and replace hydraulic lines under the cab.


----------



## iceyman

Pm sent


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thank you brother appreciate it


----------



## V_Scapes

Serious line of storms coming through early morning. Tornado watch issued for PA.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Serious line of storms coming through early morning. Tornado watch issued for PA.


Gona get a bit gusty later


----------



## djt1029

Woke up around 5:15 to the power going off on and off again, still off now. Looks like a good excuse to close the office for the day


----------



## Randall Ave

It was nice out here today at 7. Was just going to start a engine repair outside. Wind kicked up and the rains came.


----------



## J.Ricci

Just met with a guy who can't understand why we can't do a patio for him by the end of the month and made a huge deal out of it. I'll never understand some (most) people


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It was nice out here today at 7. Was just going to start a engine repair outside. Wind kicked up and the rains came.


This am it was beautiful.. chilly wind now


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Just met with a guy who can't understand why we can't do a patio for him by the end of the month and made a huge deal out of it. I'll never understand some (most) people


Tell him if he finds a guy to do it by end of the month then to keep your number for when u have to fix it


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Tell him if he finds a guy to do it by end of the month then to keep your number for when u have to fix it


We're actually on a repair this week for a job I originally priced the install on a few years ago at 28k and the owners bragged about having a guy who'd do it for 15. The attitudes from people this year seem worse than ever, they don't understand why I have a job "minimum" or that I'm already booked solid through July 4th


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> We're actually on a repair this week for a job I originally priced the install on a few years ago at 28k and the owners bragged about having a guy who'd do it for 15. The attitudes from people this year seem worse than ever, they don't understand why I have a job "minimum" or that I'm already booked solid through July 4th


The demands from customers within the past year or two seem to keep becoming more unreasonable. There's no human aspect anymore,it's as if we're machines with unlimited production. For instance last fall with all the rain and snow, I had people barking at me around Thanksgiving, unreal.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> The demands from customers within the past year or two seem to keep becoming more unreasonable. There's no human aspect anymore,it's as if we're machines with unlimited production. For instance last fall with all the rain and snow, I had people barking at me around Thanksgiving, unreal.


I have a customer that keeps calling about his trucks repair status. He still hasn't dropped off the deposit to start the job.


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> We're actually on a repair this week for a job I originally priced the install on a few years ago at 28k and the owners bragged about having a guy who'd do it for 15. The attitudes from people this year seem worse than ever, they don't understand why I have a job "minimum" or that I'm already booked solid through July 4th


How far ahead are you usually booked?


----------



## Petr51488

Crazy that last nights insane lightning / thunder struck a house in town early this morning and burned the whole thing up.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> How far ahead are you usually booked?


I'm usually booked with construction 3-4 months out, this year I already have a 3 week job booked for October also so I'm already running low on time


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I have a customer that keeps calling about his trucks repair status. He still hasn't dropped off the deposit to start the job.


I hope that deposit amount continues to climb.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Any you fellas recommend a block contractor in the Freehold area?

Have a referral asked of me

Thanks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Petr51488 said:


> Crazy that last nights insane lightning / thunder struck a house in town early this morning and burned the whole thing up.


I found garbage blown into my hedges from all over the hood. Blustery April day


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Any you fellas recommend a block contractor in the Freehold area?
> 
> Have a referral asked of me
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## treeguyry

Windy days are a beautiful thing for me. We'll be playing catch up all week


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Pm sent


Thank you. Most appreciated


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Windy days are a beautiful thing for me. We'll be playing catch up all week


I guess someone's gotta like them.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I guess someone's gotta like them.


I have too many dead branches that litter my property every wind storm.. if only my township wasnt busting my balls i would chop em all down


----------



## treeguyry

iceyman said:


> I have too many dead branches that litter my property every wind storm.. if only my township wasnt busting my balls i would chop em all down


Try dealing with them every single day, it's like the towns all want to one up each other on how frustrating they can be.


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Try dealing with them every single day, it's like the towns all want to one up each other on how frustrating they can be.


Yea well im in 20k in the last year fighting them.. to think my family has been here since the 60s and help shape the town over the years(my grandfather and father have donated more time to this town than anyone over the years) and to have one biatchy slut have something up here butt is really infuriating. Legal extortion is whats happening .. sorry rant over


----------



## djt1029

We’ll be done with cleanups at some point tomorrow. What a difference a year makes, last season our last day of cleanups was May 5th


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> We'll be done with cleanups at some point tomorrow. What a difference a year makes, last season our last day of cleanups was May 5th


About a week of cleanups left here but we're cutting commercials starting next week.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Is it still winter??

If not, maybe a NJ spring and summer thread?


Anyway... Anyone else suffering with allergies??? I can't remember a worse year for my allergies. Crazy pollen amounts here. Even my dogs are affected . they're scratching like crazy, and all are on flea meds.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Ugh...pollen sucks


----------



## Randall Ave

Happy Easter weekend. With this crappy weather, might just as well be snowen.


----------



## Mike_C

If there's ever a good time for a rainout, it's a Saturday of a holiday weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> If there's ever a good time for a rainout, it's a Saturday of a holiday weekend.


Only good time for a rainout is on a monday


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> If there's ever a good time for a rainout, it's a Saturday of a holiday weekend.


Depends on what your doing I guess. This is forcing a trip to Tractor Supply, if the wife goes, it always costs me more.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Depends on what your doing I guess. This is forcing a trip to Tractor Supply, if the wife goes, it always costs me more.


When they built one 3 miles from my warehouse i was extremely happy lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> When they built one 3 miles from my warehouse i was extremely happy lol


I have to drop something off at the IH dealer on 57 in Washington. Go to Smith motors and get parts for my 01 Ferd I'm trying to bring back to life. TS is right there. Need oil.


----------



## rizzoa13

What happens when your buddy grabs the hitch pin for the dump trailer and doesn't tell you...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rizzoa13 said:


> What happens when your buddy grabs the hitch pin for the dump trailer and doesn't tell you...
> View attachment 192750
> View attachment 192751


Somebody needs a whoopin


----------



## Randall Ave

rizzoa13 said:


> What happens when your buddy grabs the hitch pin for the dump trailer and doesn't tell you...
> View attachment 192750
> View attachment 192751


He wouldn't be my buddy anymore.


----------



## iceyman

rizzoa13 said:


> What happens when your buddy grabs the hitch pin for the dump trailer and doesn't tell you...
> View attachment 192750
> View attachment 192751


Good thing you chained up.. probably scared the crap out of you


----------



## Randall Ave

Took the wife to Hot Dog Johnnies for lunch, do I no how to treat a girl or what.


----------



## V_Scapes

Lucky it didn't hit the salter.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Took the wife to Hot Dog Johnnies for lunch, do I no how to treat a girl or what.
> View attachment 192752


Place ain't cheap, from what I hear. Been past hundred times, but never stopped


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> When they built one 3 miles from my warehouse i was extremely happy lol


TS is pretty good. Seems as though it has too much MIC stuff. Id like to see more MIA stuff, even if I gotta pay more.

I like this place. I'm there at least once a month..kid in the candy store. They are opening a bigger site in the fall right down on Elton Adelphia rd... I think

https://www.google.com/search?q=jos...io-Wall%20LLC,ru_q:Joseph%20Fazzio-Wall%20LLC

Glassboro is huge, and has more stuff, but I haven't been,down therr yet. Credit card would catch fire, if I went there.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Lucky it didn't hit the salter.


He aint hoppen for more snow , is he? Reminds me, I gotta bill someone yet for the season.


----------



## rizzoa13

I only pooped slightly when the trailer hit the ground.


----------



## rizzoa13

You can spend your retirement fund at fazzios that place is guy nirvana.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rizzoa13 said:


> You can spend your retirement fund at fazzios that place is guy nirvana.


Its the one place I can tell my wife "I'm gonna get screwed today" and she says have fun !


----------



## iceyman

Happy easter.. beautiful day here.. at least we open all shops 4-10 but dam the money left on the table for this holiday bugs the crap out of me


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm closing up now. Going home to try to clean up some of my yard. But the sky southwest of me is looken dark.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Place ain't cheap, from what I hear. Been past hundred times, but never stopped


Kinda tourist trappy, but we have been stoppen here before most guys on here been born.


----------



## djt1029

Happy Easter, last year Easter morning was full of plow prep this year cleanups are done. I'll take it


----------



## Randall Ave

I swear, it's raining at one spot in Jersey. And it's over my house.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> I swear, it's raining at one spot in Jersey. And it's over my house.


Someone telling you screw that yard today...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Someone telling you screw that yard today...


I went to Home Deeps, got a bunch of tulips, the deere here are hungrey, and I actually spent the morning working on a orange Sterling.


----------



## truckie80

Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


Do you need the job? If not move on


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


I actually just had a customer want to meet me at my mason yard today for a little 18x18 patio. Not even close to worth my time, they can go and check out the options first hand without me. I draw the line at bringing them a catalog in almost all situations and as far as planting work goes I probably only meet one customer a year on average at a nursery.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice day finally. We should all call in sick.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Nice day finally. We should all call in sick.


Would be nice if we got like 3-4 days in a row of nice weather


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Would be nice if we got like 3-4 days in a row of nice weather


Hopefully during the weekend.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


Unless it's a very specific specimen tree or something I never meet anyone at a supply yard. Turns them into entitled pricks and I have better things to do with my time


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


My designer meets with customers at nursery's a decent amount if they're willing to pay for it or if it's a big enough job that it's worth eating a hundred bucks to bill 6 figures. Other than that the line is drawn at samples & catalogs. My project manager, designer and I each carry a small libraries worth of catalogs and information for customers to give out but I'm not holding anyones hand.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Question for you guys who do a lot of install work, how big of a job does it have to be for you to be willing to go out to the nursery/supply yard and look at plants or samples with the customer? I've got a job later this week and the woman's driving me nuts with wanting to go over details over and over. It's not even a big job.


If it's a decent job and I know the people are serious about it I don't mind meeting them briefly and you know your getting the job at that point. Not for nothing plant talk is Greek to almost all people and the choices for hardscape is vast now.


----------



## djt1029

Mad scramble today to get done ahead of tomorrows rain. Could really use the office day tomorrow haven't been this behind on writing up jobs in a long time


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Mad scramble today to get done ahead of tomorrows rain. Could really use the office day tomorrow haven't been this behind on writing up jobs in a long time


I ran around like a maniac today too. Gonna have the guys mulch a planting tomorrow that we did today. I plan on being in the office all day tomorrow and a good part of Saturday.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I ran around like a maniac today too. Gonna have the guys mulch a planting tomorrow that we did today. I plan on being in the office all day tomorrow and a good part of Saturday.


Doesn't the color wash out of the mulch if you do it during / right before a rain? Happened to me a few times so I wait till it's dry


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Doesn't the color wash out of the mulch if you do it during / right before a rain? Happened to me a few times so I wait till it's dry


That's with colored mulch which we barely use any. Tomorrow will be double ground hardwood, never had an issue.


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Doesn't the color wash out of the mulch if you do it during / right before a rain? Happened to me a few times so I wait till it's dry


Another reason why dyed mulch sucks


----------



## iceyman

Anyone know what i could get for these big ass rocks.. its an island at my one shop that im taking out and adding a 3' vinyl fence instead. I think i have 6 of em


----------



## J.Ricci

Tarps and pop up tents tomorrow, about 2 hours left on our current project and we can move onto the next one Monday. Tried to finish today but it just wasn't happening


----------



## treeguyry

Taking advantage of the rain day and hitting my Stihl dealer...could be an expensive morning


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Tarps and pop up tents tomorrow, about 2 hours left on our current project and we can move onto the next one Monday. Tried to finish today but it just wasn't happening


----------



## Mike_C

Sending a few crews out but taking the rain out for the most part.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> That's with colored mulch which we barely use any. Tomorrow will be double ground hardwood, never had an issue.


I've used the uncolored stuff once and it turned white like a week later. 90% of my mulch is colored


----------



## V_Scapes

I think we've had about enough rain for a while now. Starting a decent sized job Monday so a dry stretch would be nice.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> I've used the uncolored stuff once and it turned white like a week later. 90% of my mulch is colored


In a week??
Crap mulch made with pallets and lumber will do that.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I think we've had about enough rain for a while now. Starting a decent sized job Monday so a dry stretch would be nice.


Hahahahhaah


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I think we've had about enough rain for a while now. Starting a decent sized job Monday so a dry stretch would be nice.


Doesn't look good for that unfortunately


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> In a week??
> Crap mulch made with pallets and lumber will do that.


Two weeks? Someone else did it on my customers property. Didn't use dyed mulch and the stuff looked horrible a few weeks later


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Two weeks? Someone else did it on my customers property. Didn't use dyed mulch and the stuff looked horrible a few weeks later


Good hardwood mulch holds its color for a long time


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Doesn't look good for that unfortunately


Don't remind me. First full week of lawn maintenance coming up for us too.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Don't remind me. First full week of lawn maintenance coming up for us too.


I dream of the money id make if we ever had a full week without rain.. feels like years ago


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I dream of the money id make if we ever had a full week without rain.. feels like years ago


Well it's almost May. And there's frost warning for tonight. Darn global warming is freezing us out.


----------



## djt1029

First day of cutting and the guys already put a rock though a storm door.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> First day of cutting and the guys already put a rock though a storm door.


Got that out of the way fast haha


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> First day of cutting and the guys already put a rock though a storm door.


So the rest of the season should be, accident free???


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> First day of cutting and the guys already put a rock though a storm door.


My buddy had 3 mowers go down today.. get the bad juju out early


----------



## truckie80

Lawns are long, the guys only got about 2/3rds of the usual Monday route done today. First week always sucks


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> My buddy had 3 mowers go down today.. get the bad juju out early


My guys had one of the walk behinds that decided it wanted to stop starting near the end of the day. Gotta love it.


----------



## Mike_C

The first week is always a nightmare, lawns are all a foot tall, half the equipment hasn't been used regularly in months and there's always something missing on every truck. I didn't look at the routes after the guys finished for the day but I'm sure there's a ton of carry overs for tomorrow


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> The first week is always a nightmare, lawns are all a foot tall, half the equipment hasn't been used regularly in months and there's always something missing on every truck. I didn't look at the routes after the guys finished for the day but I'm sure there's a ton of carry overs for tomorrow


9 carry overs here, not thrilled about it


----------



## iceyman

Fantastic forecast this week.. kill me


----------



## shawn_

Rain , rain & more rain ..... on my way to Niagara Falls CN & it’s the same there rainnnnnnn nice


----------



## truckie80

Gotta love when customers decide they're going to complain about their spring cleanup 4 1/2 weeks after it was done only after they finally look at the bill. Can't wait for this week to be over and it's only Tuesday


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Gotta love when customers decide they're going to complain about their spring cleanup 4 1/2 weeks after it was done only after they finally look at the bill. Can't wait for this week to be over and it's only Tuesday


I got one of those calls today too. Too early in the season to start getting frustrated.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Gotta love when customers decide they're going to complain about their spring cleanup 4 1/2 weeks after it was done only after they finally look at the bill. Can't wait for this week to be over and it's only Tuesday


Had one yesterday, just told the guy we'd re-cut the edges / turn over the mulch next week to shut him up and make him feel like he accomplished something. Can't afford the extra 15 minutes this week though with the forecast how it is and already running behind


----------



## Mike_C

Always get those people this time of year, lot of stupid complaints and way out of scope requests since the second half of last week


----------



## V_Scapes

It's the time of year when you get panic calls because people have grass taller than their knees because they didn't call someone in early March. Or you give someone a price for a job and they want you there yesterday.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> It's the time of year when you get panic calls because people have grass taller than their knees because they didn't call someone in early March. Or you give someone a price for a job and they want you there yesterday.


And when you tell them it will be a week before you get there because you booked other work they get their panties in a bunch.


----------



## sota

I'd just like a call back acknowledging if this guy is interested or not in doing my project. I don't care if it's done tomorrow or sometime in September or even later. I just want know if he's interested.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> And when you tell them it will be a week before you get there because you booked other work they get their panties in a bunch.


I wish I was only a week out. At this point I'm probably booked until late July with construction. Had two spring cleanup calls and a sod job that I turned down today.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I wish I was only a week out. At this point I'm probably booked until late July with construction. Had two spring cleanup calls and a sod job that I turned down today.


Same. I'm a solid month


----------



## V_Scapes

Glad to hear everyone is busy!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> It's the time of year when you get panic calls because people have grass taller than their knees because they didn't call someone in early March. Or you give someone a price for a job and they want you there yesterday.


So you have been to my house.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> So you have been to my house.


No but come to mine and fix my truck!


----------



## Randall Ave

I thought you fixed that.


----------



## iceyman

O look a warm sunny day.. good thing rain comes back tmrw .. was getting nervous wed have a nice couple days


----------



## truckie80

I'll be lucky to get all my cuts done by the end of the day tomorrow and that's without doing any other work all week.


----------



## Randall Ave

My grass will be so high, the deere will not find my tulips.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I thought you fixed that.


Nope


----------



## kawasaki guy

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Glassboro is huge, and has more stuff, but I haven't been,down therr yet. Credit card would catch fire, if I went there.


You mean Fazzio in glassboro? That place is great! Sell nice stuff too. Decent-good prices too. I stop whenever I am up in Glassboro.


----------



## rizzoa13

Me and my partner were up that way for work and stopped in so he could get some trailer tires. I walked out spending $400 and he spent $600... that place is intoxicating with how much good stuff they have.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well its Sunday, it's Jersey, and it's raining. Nothing new here.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well its Sunday, it's Jersey, and it's raining. Nothing new here.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> View attachment 193129


Game of Thrones girl? And the sun is peaking through. Simply amazing.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Game of Thrones girl? And the sun is peaking through. Simply amazing.


Never seen it.. GOT or the sun


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Never seen it.. GOT or the sun


I just started watching it, actually both. Anyway, not a clue to what is going on with it, I'm all ready done with it. Been real busy, now it's dead. Going home soon to play in the yard.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> *Never seen it*.. GOT or the sun


Thought I was the only one


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Thought I was the only one


Were the 1% ers lol


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Thought I was the only one


I'd rather watch paint dry


----------



## iceyman

Mulching made easy


----------



## fendt716

randall if shop is dead and want to do a road call to phillipsburg? have a 99 sweeper with a 5.9e in it that does not want to run.phone is 484-764-7530


----------



## J.Ricci

Typical Monday here, mason yard delivered 4 pallets of the wrong material and then the concrete truck broke down dead center of my site. Some days you just have to laugh and send the guys home a little early


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Typical Monday here, mason yard delivered 4 pallets of the wrong material and then the concrete truck broke down dead center of my site. Some days you just have to laugh and send the guys home a little early


Did you at least get your concrete poured?


----------



## V_Scapes

Never seen GOT either,not sorry about it. And who has time for that Avengers movie??


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Never seen GOT either,not sorry about it. And who has time for that Avengers movie??


Haven't been to the movies in a few years. We used to go the the Baker theatre in Dover for $2.00, course gas was 55 cents a gallon then.


----------



## Randall Ave

fendt716 said:


> randall if shop is dead and want to do a road call to phillipsburg? have a 99 sweeper with a 5.9e in it that does not want to run.phone is 484-764-7530


That would be a little far, what motor, Cummins? electronic or manuel?


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Mulching made easy
> 
> View attachment 193136


One of the best purchases I've ever made



V_Scapes said:


> Never seen GOT either,not sorry about it. And who has time for that Avengers movie??


Virgins?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> One of the best purchases I've ever made


Basically a two man crew?? Thing looks efficient for big properties like the hoa i live in


----------



## fendt716

randall cummins electronic


----------



## Randall Ave

What does the data link connection look like, I've run into yard switchers with Cummins that I do not have the correct link adapter. Has anyone tried to run codes on it.


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry


I watched an episode about a year ago, I was stuck home waiting for a delivery...20 minutes in that was it I couldn't do it anymore. And to hear people compare it to Breaking Bad is painful, or even worse The Sopranos


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> I watched an episode about a year ago, I was stuck home waiting for a delivery...20 minutes in that was it I couldn't do it anymore. And to hear people compare it to Breaking Bad is painful, or even worse The Sopranos


I watched it twice. Just to darn slow moving, boring for me.


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy said:


> Did you at least get your concrete poured?


Yeah, once my guys finished pouring the driver couldn't get the truck to move. Of course he was right in between the site and the pile of 30 tons of QP we planned on spreading to end the day.



S_Marino87 said:


> I watched an episode about a year ago, I was stuck home waiting for a delivery...20 minutes in that was it I couldn't do it anymore. And to hear people compare it to Breaking Bad is painful, or even worse The Sopranos


No show will ever top The Sopranos in my mind.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ha a quick little T storm roll thru.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Ha a quick little T storm roll thru.


This week is shaping up better than expected in regards to rainfall.


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Yeah, once my guys finished pouring the driver couldn't get the truck to move. Of course he was right in between the site and the pile of 30 tons of QP we planned on spreading to end the day.


My Monday was similar. I had to dig a base for a little 22' 16" high (including base course) wall. Rip out the bushes, stumps and roots and go to dump around 11. I get back to start digging and loading the extra fill and they are paving the street. Could not get get down the street again until 3-3:30.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Ha a quick little T storm roll thru.


Nice lightning show to the north.. the storm followed me south as i closed up the shops.. by the time it hit monmouth it was just rain


----------



## shawn_

Anyone going to Sima this year? Or has anyone been to Sima & thinks it worth/ not worth it. Was looking at possibily going .


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Anyone going to Sima this year? Or has anyone been to Sima & thinks it worth/ not worth it. Was looking at possibily going .


It's a good tax write off


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> It's a good tax write off


Don't need anymore tax write offs for this season .... lol so I guess it's not that good?


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Don't need anymore tax write offs for this season .... lol so I guess it's not that good?


It's alright, it's always interesting seeing whats new equipment wise, but other than that it's nothing special


----------



## V_Scapes

Speaking of equipment I've had a MT 85 rented for the past two weeks and I'm pretty impressed. Little machine with some good lifting power and can sneak through a 48" gate.


----------



## Exclusive contracting

I have been going the last couple of years it’s good


----------



## djt1029

Good day to sit in the office. Hopefully the guys can get another couple hours in on the mowing routes before the sky opens up again.


----------



## sota

rain, all this week. sucks.


----------



## V_Scapes

My guys made it till one. Rest of the week looks decent.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> rain, all this week. sucks.


Today's the worst well have this week


----------



## Mike_C

Last truck just pulled back into the yard, think I'm taking the rest of the afternoon off. If I hurry up I can get about a half hour of peace and quiet in until the kids get home


----------



## Randall Ave

Shows some rain for tomorrow per the weather channel, I gotta say, this really sucks lately.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Shows some rain for tomorrow per the weather channel, I gotta say, this really sucks lately.


Not as much as today but will still be another crappy one. The weekend looks beautiful.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Not as much as today but will still be another crappy one. The weekend looks beautiful.


I have a big weekend at the Preakness.. getting pretty desperate for a good job


----------



## djt1029

Light rain here already but supposed to clear until 5. Going to be a push just to finish maintenance this week, another week with hardly any time for extra work


----------



## J.Ricci

I recently scaled back the maintenance side of my business which was long overdue, only problem is now one crew handles all my cuts, trimming and mulch, with 3.5 days of cutting (4 this time of year) and constant rain, they're getting nothing else done. May's a miserable month


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I have a big weekend at the Preakness.. getting pretty desperate for a good job


Don't loose the profits betten on the ponys


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Don't loose the profits betten on the ponys


Lol im hope im too busy to even know theres a race going on


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Light rain here already but supposed to clear until 5. Going to be a push just to finish maintenance this week, another week with hardly any time for extra work


Yup it sucks....then people call and say why isn't my job done yet....well have you looked outside lately???


----------



## sota

raining hard again here. 3rd time today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Can someone please, MAKE IT SOP RAINEN.


----------



## V_Scapes

We're a day behind with mowing, rained out at 4 today.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I recently scaled back the maintenance side of my business which was long overdue, only problem is now one crew handles all my cuts, trimming and mulch, with 3.5 days of cutting (4 this time of year) and constant rain, they're getting nothing else done. May's a miserable month


How many places did you get rid of?



V_Scapes said:


> We're a day behind with mowing, rained out at 4 today.


I don't even know when my guys quit for the day, god forbid they tell me. I only sign the paychecks right


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Can someone please, MAKE IT SOP RAINEN.


2 year pattern of wet has no end in sight


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> I don't even know when my guys quit for the day, god forbid they tell me. I only sign the paychecks right


Same problem here, my guys only remember to "clock out" about once every 2 weeks


----------



## 512high

Gosh this pattern does suck, crappy winter now this, wonder if summer will go into late fall.... I hope this coming winter is better then last, 41F heat on ..........


----------



## Randall Ave

512high said:


> Gosh this pattern does suck, crappy winter now this, wonder if summer will go into late fall.... I hope this coming winter is better then last, 41F heat on ..........


Feels like a late fall day outside


----------



## Randall Ave

512high said:


> Gosh this pattern does suck, crappy winter now this, wonder if summer will go into late fall.... I hope this coming winter is better then last, 41F heat on ..........


My secretary retired to Dover NH. Anywhere by you?


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> I don't even know when my guys quit for the day, god forbid they tell me. I only sign the paychecks right


That sounds about right


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> That sounds about right


You don't know when your guys finish for the day? That's a problem.

My maintenance route is alittle lighter than last year, had a few move and some change. We picked up some better,more high dollar accounts which I'm happy about. And there's some breathing room at the end of the week if we get set back with weather or whatever. I also like being able to set up the maintenance crew on small half days jobs on Saturdays.


----------



## 512high

Randall Ave said:


> My secretary retired to Dover NH. Anywhere by you?


Yes kinda , about 50 miles away or so,I'm located about 35 miles north of Boston, she is near the coast


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> You don't know when your guys finish for the day? That's a problem.
> 
> My maintenance route is alittle lighter than last year, had a few move and some change. We picked up some better,more high dollar accounts which I'm happy about. And there's some breathing room at the end of the week if we get set back with weather or whatever. I also like being able to set up the maintenance crew on small half days jobs on Saturdays.


Yes I do. I was referring to them thinking all I do is sign the checks. We have time clocks, gps, cameras etc. not to mention we also have guys that want even more work at the end of the day so they do give you a call to see what else needs to get done. Im talking about the times they do not want to tell you they finished cause they think they will have more work to do. They do not understand the faster I get them off the clock the more money I save on overtime.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> You don't know when your guys finish for the day? That's a problem.


It's possible they clock out at the yard and he doesn't know when they're physically parked until seeing time cards, if I didn't live 300 feet from my yard I probably would never know when anyone was done until the AM


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> It's possible they clock out at the yard and he doesn't know when they're physically parked until seeing time cards, if I didn't live 300 feet from my yard I probably would never know when anyone was done until the AM


I can't tell you how many times I get home from dinner or something and see the truck is parked for the day. I get their hours the next morning, luckily my guys are honest


----------



## iceyman

Do you guys use time clocks or they manually write it.. for our shops we use clocks but any festivals is old fashion paper and pen


----------



## iceyman

Me this AM


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> How many places did you get rid of?


I cut my route in half, kept only full service maintenance customers and sold the rest. My business has been mostly design build for a long time so the change was well overdue.



truckie80 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I get home from dinner or something and see the truck is parked for the day. I get their hours the next morning, luckily my guys are honest


One of the reasons I like running the business from my house is I know when the guys get back. When I had a yard I found myself never knowing if they were home for the night or not until I saw timecards in the morning


----------



## Randall Ave

A customer I have got bagged by a trooper. He actually got written up for no washer fluid, among other things.


----------



## sota

how the *** is THAT a crime?


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> how the *** is THAT a crime?


I think that's what happens when you piss off the trooper


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> how the *** is THAT a crime?


Not a crime ... an infraction lol


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> Do you guys use time clocks or they manually write it.. for our shops we use clocks but any festivals is old fashion paper and pen


I just write it out, but I only have 2 full time guys


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Yes I do. I was referring to them thinking all I do is sign the checks. We have time clocks, gps, cameras etc. not to mention we also have guys that want even more work at the end of the day so they do give you a call to see what else needs to get done. Im talking about the times they do not want to tell you they finished cause they think they will have more work to do. They do not understand the faster I get them off the clock the more money I save on overtime.


My bad I meant to reply to djt. 
My yard is also my own property so it's hard for anyone to get away with anything. I have a great crew so I don't worry.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> My bad I meant to reply to djt.
> My yard is also my own property so it's hard for anyone to get away with anything. I have a great crew so I don't worry.


They punch out at my yard, other than getting them on the road in the morning/fixing whatever broke recently, I'm not there very much so I see the cards in the morning. They're good guys and work long days, unless its raining in which case they drive me crazy


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I think that's what happens when you piss off the trooper


did he threaten to boff the trooper wife or something? I mean you gotta try to piss 'em off that much, I'd think.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> did he threaten to boff the trooper wife or something? I mean you gotta try to piss 'em off that much, I'd think.


It's not as difficult as you would think


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> I cut my route in half, kept only full service maintenance customers and sold the rest. My business has been mostly design build for a long time so the change was well overdue.


I did similar last year maintenance wise and scaled back to only my full service customers. One crew of 4 now handles my full cutting route along with all my extra work. It's a beautiful thing and once we get caught up in a few weeks we'll be able to take a bunch of Saturday's off


----------



## treeguyry

Randall Ave said:


> A customer I have got bagged by a trooper. He actually got written up for no washer fluid, among other things.


I got whacked last week for no orange triangles.....cones don't count apparently since there's about 15 of them on that truck. Also the license plate was "dirty" and a hairline crack in a chipper light (which still works fine)


----------



## V_Scapes

I'll probably give everyone next weekend off. We've been pushing hard for two months straight,time for a breather.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I'll probably give everyone next weekend off. We've been pushing hard for two months straight,time for a breather.


I've been going 7 days a week since Christmas. Going to crack any day now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I've been going 7 days a week since Christmas. Going to crack any day now.


We don't work Sundays but we've cranked out alot of work.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I'll probably give everyone next weekend off. We've been pushing hard for two months straight,time for a breather.


I just had the discussion with the guys this morning if they'd rather work this Saturday or next, they decided to work next week so they can get back to back 2 day weekends. I'm not upset about it, long overdue


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I just had the discussion with the guys this morning if they'd rather work this Saturday or next, they decided to work next week so they can get back to back 2 day weekends. I'm not upset about it, long overdue


That's the difference getting a full week of work in, in March makes. Don't get me wrong I'm slammed with construction but the spring maddness slows up alittle earlier.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> I did similar last year maintenance wise and scaled back to only my full service customers. One crew of 4 now handles my full cutting route along with all my extra work. It's a beautiful thing and once we get caught up in a few weeks we'll be able to take a bunch of Saturday's off


Saturday's off? What's that? lol



djt1029 said:


> I just had the discussion with the guys this morning if they'd rather work this Saturday or next, they decided to work next week so they can get back to back 2 day weekends. I'm not upset about it, long overdue


I'm taking this Saturday off also, have to get some fishing and beach time in before benny season. The guys will be working though unfortunately


----------



## Oakplow

Had a guy come up to me while I was working, he had a old Dakota parked out front (he was relaying an old patio that should have been completely ripped out and redone with pavers). I guess at some point he talked to my customer trying to get a mulching and pruning job as I was backed up from rain on Monday and was only able to get there on Thursday. He comes to me and goes "hey what are you charging her like $150 right." I was charging her over 8x that price. This is what we are competing with. Sorry I was just blown away by what this guy is charging people.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nicest Saturday I can remember. Maybe things are changing.


----------



## sota

still haven't found a gravel driveway guy.


----------



## iceyman

50 bucks on war of will paid 305$ boom


----------



## prezek

iceyman said:


> 50 bucks on war of will paid 305$ boom


How was the crowd down there today? Worked late, missed the race and haven't read any local reports. I heard for black eyed Susan day they drew a great crowd.


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> How was the crowd down there today? Worked late, missed the race and haven't read any local reports. I heard for black eyed Susan day they drew a great crowd.


Infield was mobbed


----------



## prezek

iceyman said:


> Infield was mobbed


Just saw they drew 131,000. Down a few thousand from last year.


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> Just saw they drew 131,000. Down a few thousand from last year.


No triple crown horse and drew 131.. id say thats pretty dam good


----------



## prezek

iceyman said:


> No triple crown horse and drew 131.. id say thats pretty dam good


Baltimore tradition. Only time of the year people venture to that area of town...every Preakness I went to, I never saw a horse.


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> Baltimore tradition. Only time of the year people venture to that area of town...every Preakness I went to, I never saw a horse.


Lol yea its basically a concert that happens to be at a horse race now.. word is laurel park stealing preakness tho


----------



## prezek

iceyman said:


> Lol yea its basically a concert that happens to be at a horse race now.. word is laurel park stealing preakness tho


Yeah. Pimlico has been a dump forever. The owners don't want to put a penny in it. Tough neighborhood. Only race a couple days of the year there...most people around here don't really care. The city government is fighting to keep it at Pimlico.


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone know a good electrician who covers Rockland county NY? My buddy doesn't come up here and I need someone to reconnect a porch light when we finish up on this job


----------



## rizzoa13

I could talk you through it it’s really simple ...


----------



## S_Marino87

rizzoa13 said:


> I could talk you through it it's really simple ...


Yeah I can easily do it, but it has to be done by a licensed electrician


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Yeah I can easily do it, but it has to be done by a licensed electrician


Liability is a thing.


----------



## rizzoa13

In most places anyone is allowed to change a fixture by code. If the rough was there you can do any new light, outlet or switch legally. Im sure theres some uber strict townships around that won't let you but its worth checking.


----------



## S_Marino87

rizzoa13 said:


> In most places anyone is allowed to change a fixture by code. If the rough was there you can do any new light, outlet or switch legally. Im sure theres some uber strict townships around that won't let you but its worth checking.


Always better to pass the buck when working with what we'll call the "variety" of people I'm working for on this job. Trust me


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Always better to pass the buck when working with what we'll call the "variety" of people I'm working for on this job. Trust me


Oy vey


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Oy vey


Bingo


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Always better to pass the buck when working with what we'll call the "variety" of people I'm working for on this job. Trust me


Speaking of variety, the local Facebook page here is going bonkers over the county spraying roundup on the guardrails.


----------



## treeguyry

Hopefully everyone gets some time off this weekend, so far I've managed to keep a short schedule for tomorrow thanks to a few late nights this week


----------



## V_Scapes

We're taking a three day weekend, everyone could use a break.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> We're taking a three day weekend, everyone could use a break.


I need to come work for you.


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Hopefully everyone gets some time off this weekend, so far I've managed to keep a short schedule for tomorrow thanks to a few late nights this week


I'm shooting for only working a half day Sunday, and off Monday. But that means a solid day 1/2 of yard work.


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Hopefully everyone gets some time off this weekend, so far I've managed to keep a short schedule for tomorrow thanks to a few late nights this week


I choose the business where my busiest days are weekends and holidays.. doh


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I choose the business where my busiest days are weekends and holidays.. doh


Lately my best days are the weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Gota love it.. my brothers 30th bday party tonite.. get home from queens at 7 pm.. showered out the door at 708.. go to our local bar hosting the surprise party.. stay for an hour and a half.. bring kids home to put to bed.. let wifey stay to have a good time.. get back like 1030.. wifey well on her way to glory.. karaoke starts.. party doesnt stop(even tho she knew i had to work tonite) 1245 rolls around and i carry her out of the bar once the karaoke adrenaline wore off.. put to bed by 1 .. i get to go to work for 3 hours tonite and be up by 7 .. sometimes marriage tests you and i guess you have to give leeway for “mishaps”.. rant over.. thank god its not raining


----------



## iceyman

Oh and my brother was supposed to work for me at 8 am... good thing i double booked early shift so he can come in at 1 .. unreal


----------



## djt1029

Finished up work about an hour ago, got a couple big mulch jobs done. Time to have some fun


----------



## Randall Ave

Waiting for a customer to pick up his truck. After that, I figure at two Home Depot trips today. What do you guys do with the Tulips after they wilt, take them out or leave them,?


----------



## Mike_C

Left for the shore yesterday morning around 6:30, here before 8:30 then slowly but surely the crowds started to arrive. Is it September yet


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Waiting for a customer to pick up his truck. After that, I figure at two Home Depot trips today. What do you guys do with the Tulips after they wilt, take them out or leave them,?


We usually cut them about an inch from the ground and mulch over the top of them. If you don't care about it looking 100% perfect though just let them rot away its better for them


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Left for the shore yesterday morning around 6:30, here before 8:30 then slowly but surely the crowds started to arrive. Is it September yet


Counting the days to local summer


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like another wet week coming up. Bad time to start a drainage job tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like another wet week coming up. Bad time to start a drainage job tomorrow.


Shouldnt be drenching rain but hit or miss showers and thunderstorms


----------



## iceyman

Ill take some rain on tuesday after a beautiful week and holiday weekend. Nice to make payup.. another big weekend for me coming up.. huge 3 day job in nyc.. smaller job sunday and taking over concessions at the englishtown auction .. stress levels increasing steadily lol


----------



## iceyman

Incredible lightning show to my north and south last night.. a good hour of nothing but flashes from all directions.. chance today for some serious cells to come thru


----------



## V_Scapes

Someone please make it stop raining.


----------



## sota

On the contrary, make it rain harder. I want to see some flash flooding in certain places, and for certain people.


----------



## treeguyry

Had a long day planned of catching up on storm damage from yesterday then got rained out before 4PM. Not good, and more rain tomorrow now...another week of life in the tropics


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Had a long day planned of catching up on storm damage from yesterday then got rained out before 4PM. Not good, and more rain tomorrow now...another week of life in the tropics


Tree companies in Central Jersey must be slammed.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Tree companies in Central Jersey must be slammed.


Absolutely swamped here in Sussex with tree work, probably will take a month to catch up with it and that's with pulling guys off other crews to keep up. That was a hell of a storm that rolled through last night


----------



## sota

too bad you're so far away, I'd take any free wood that would make great firewood.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Someone please make it stop raining.


That'd be great


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Absolutely swamped here in Sussex with tree work, probably will take a month to catch up with it and that's with pulling guys off other crews to keep up. That was a hell of a storm that rolled through last night


That's right, I heard about the high school being closed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Solid down poor right know. Talked to a fire Dept guy from Landing, Lake Hopatcong. A lot of damage in that area.


----------



## djt1029

Rained out around 5 PM, there's no way everywhere's getting cut this week.


----------



## Randall Ave

Down pooring here, don't know how you guys can keep up. I am starting a project that don't fit insde, its going to take a while.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's been raining steady here for about two hours. Hopefully this is it for a while.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> It's been raining steady here for about two hours. Hopefully this is it for a while.


I think Noah is coming.


----------



## truckie80

This has to be worse than last year by now


----------



## sota

truckie80 said:


> This has to be worse than last year by now


nope. my basement is still dry.


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> too bad you're so far away, I'd take any free wood that would make great firewood.


Free firewood? Never heard of it


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Free firewood? Never heard of it


Highly competitive with prices. The range in pricing for a cord is nuts.


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> Free firewood? Never heard of it


When sandy tore through that year, she brought down a bunch of big ones in the area. Needless to say some of the people doing cleanups were happy to drop off big logs for me to deal with. This year we finally burned through the last of that storm. I wouldn't mind another event like that.


----------



## J.Ricci

Bring on a nice long drought


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Bring on a nice long drought


Pattern has to change eventually ... and if anyone wants logs i have enough to go around


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Pattern has to change eventually ... and if anyone wants logs i have enough to go around


This last weekend had to begood for you. I don't think we've had three days in a row on a weekend in a while with decent weather.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> This last weekend had to begood for you. I don't think we've had three days in a row on a weekend in a while with decent weather.


Yes finally had a really good weekend.. in the midst of a pretty decent weekend here too.. hopefully tmrw night the storms can hold off .. ive never heard of any of these bands that played yesterday but these guys were all dressed in tinfoil.. pretty whack


----------



## iceyman

So the festival opens at noon.. they announce its postponed til 6 because of possible storms later.. latest models show maybe a shower in nyc.. unbelievable.. costing me 30+ in revenue.. all because theyre scared to get sued and the insurance companies run the world now


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yes finally had a really good weekend.. in the midst of a pretty decent weekend here too.. hopefully tmrw night the storms can hold off .. ive never heard of any of these bands that played yesterday but these guys were all dressed in tinfoil.. pretty whack
> 
> View attachment 193627


What the heck is that, a mosh pit? Or what ever the younger crowd calls it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What the heck is that, a mosh pit? Or what ever the younger crowd calls it.


Lol just a whole lotta people in one spot.. it rained here for 36 secs and thats why they didnt open as scheduled... gut punch


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lol just a whole lotta people in one spot.. it rained here for 36 secs and thats why they didnt open as scheduled... gut punch





iceyman said:


> Lol just a whole lotta people in one spot.. it rained here for 36 secs and thats why they didnt open as scheduled... gut punch


Where is ya this weekend?


----------



## Mike_C

So much for that rain today, was supposed to go to a car show but had to make the call when they were still saying rain. Had it been a work day we'd be in the midst of a monsoon


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Where is ya this weekend?


Governors ball on randalls island.. they really screwed us bad today by not opening on time.. dam just easy money thrown away


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Governors ball on randalls island.. they really screwed us bad today by not opening on time.. dam just easy money thrown away


My island???


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> My island???


I was assuming u got 5% of the rent


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> My island???


I'll be there next week, I'll keep an eye on things for you


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> I'll be there next week, I'll keep an eye on things for you


Alot of things happening on that island.. tennis center.. buncha ball fields.. police headquarters .. mental institution.. ya know the normal stuff


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Alot of things happening on that island.. tennis center.. buncha ball fields.. police headquarters .. mental institution.. ya know the normal stuff


Mental Institution, yup, my place.


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Alot of things happening on that island.. tennis center.. buncha ball fields.. police headquarters .. mental institution.. ya know the normal stuff


FDNY training facility as well


----------



## Mike_C

Finally seem to be through the spring mayhem here, amazing what one dry week can do


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Finally seem to be through the spring mayhem here, amazing what one dry week can do


In a couple weeks I'll be done with mulch, last year that ran into August.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Finally seem to be through the spring mayhem here, amazing what one dry week can do


And just like that, tomorrow is looking like a washout


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> And just like that, tomorrow is looking like a washout


Sorry for u guys but it can rain every monday all year if i get weekends like this


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Sorry for u guys but it can rain every monday all year if i get weekends like this


Where are you this weekend?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Where are you this weekend?


Actually couple local jobs 10 minutes from my warehouse.. Saturday was really good.. even tho i cant charge nyc prices my profit margin is more than double my big shows


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> And just like that, tomorrow is looking like a washout


I wouldn't mind getting rained out tomorrow. I don't think we've had a full rain out day yet this spring.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I wouldn't mind getting rained out tomorrow. I don't think we've had a full rain out day yet this spring.


Same here, wouldn't mind the day off


----------



## truckie80

The guys cut until about 1 yesterday. Thursday looks sketchy also


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> The guys cut until about 1 yesterday. Thursday looks sketchy also


My crew made it till 3,about 4-5 houses behind not terrible. News 12 said Thursday is a washout but we'll see.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> My crew made it till 3,about 4-5 houses behind not terrible. News 12 said Thursday is a washout but we'll see.


According to the nam rain comes in at 8-9 am and leaves by 2-3.. kills u guys but i can still salvage a night if it clears then


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> According to the nam rain comes in at 8-9 am and leaves by 2-3.. kills u guys but i can still salvage a night if it clears then


Wonderful.


----------



## J.Ricci

At this rate I'll never get to spray the few lawns I have left


----------



## V_Scapes

Called the guys off for tomorrow. I'm seeing half inch of rain by noon.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Called the guys off for tomorrow. I'm seeing half inch of rain by noon.


Just got done doing a landing gear replacement tonight so I can hopefully stay dry tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Just got done doing a landing gear replacement tonight so I can hopefully stay dry tomorrow.


Landing gear?? Lmao


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Landing gear?? Lmao


This.


----------



## djt1029

Rain shut off around 11, ended up bringing a couple guys in to get 2 small mulch jobs done but it still feels like a wasted day


----------



## iceyman

My fathers day present to myself.. was on clearance at sams club for $275.. dam thing is fun and goes over everything.. just need tk take the governor off


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Rain shut off around 11, ended up bringing a couple guys in to get 2 small mulch jobs done but it still feels like a wasted day


Hard to get guys motivated starting late, it was a struggle today.


----------



## Hydromaster

iceyman said:


> My fathers day present to myself.. was on clearance at sams club for $275.. dam thing is fun and goes over everything.. just need tk take the governor off
> 
> View attachment 193922


 Now all you need is a couple coolers full of confections, someone in a clown costume riding it and you should get a good ROI 
in no time


----------



## iceyman

Hydromaster said:


> Now all you need is a couple coolers full of confections, someone in a clown costume riding it and you should get a good ROI
> in no time


----------



## iceyman

On a side note the tankers that were attacked by those iranian cackbags had my brothers ship go the there aid.. since last month theyve been on alert out in the persian gulf and today they got put into action.. really bad news right now on that side of the world


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Hard to get guys motivated starting late, it was a struggle today.


Cleared up alot earlier than I thought today, wish I would've told the guys to come in for the afternoon.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Hard to get guys motivated starting late, it was a struggle today.


My buddy got 1 crew out with no drivers so he had to man the truck to finish his Wednesday accounts.. these guys want all this money then dont want to work.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Cleared up alot earlier than I thought today, wish I would've told the guys to come in for the afternoon.


Yea was in and out alot quicker than modeled.. in the winter thats our 2-4 that ends up with .8 lol


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> On a side note the tankers that were attacked by those iranian cackbags had my brothers ship go the there aid.. since last month theyve been on alert out in the persian gulf and today they got put into action.. really bad news right now on that side of the world


I see that, looks like things are about to get turbulent over there. I'm kinda relieved my brother isn't re inlisting, best of luck to yours, praying he stays safe.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> My buddy got 1 crew out with no drivers so he had to man the truck to finish his Wednesday accounts.. these guys want all this money then dont want to work.


The problem with calling guys off the night before is they make plans to get stuff done that they otherwise couldn't, so asking for them to come in mid day never works. I'm not sweating it, we haven't had a rain out this spring till today.


----------



## J.Ricci

We got about 8 hours in today, can't complain about it.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> The problem with calling guys off the night before is they make plans to get stuff done that they otherwise couldn't, so asking for them to come in mid day never works. I'm not sweating it, we haven't had a rain out this spring till today.


That's why I always make the call in the morning. As much as I would like a day off as well I have been burned too many times by the weather.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> That's why I always make the call in the morning. As much as I would like a day off as well I have been burned too many times by the weather.


Agreed the morning is always ideal.


----------



## iceyman

Absolutely gorgeous out


----------



## iceyman

Happy fathers day


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Happy fathers day


You get the day off?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You get the day off?


Took the day off but heading in now.. have to set up for a carnival tonight that starts tmrw


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Took the day off but heading in now.. have to set up for a carnival tonight that starts tmrw


I started at ten, locked up at four. That is like a day off.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I started at ten, locked up at four. That is like a day off.


Had a nice 23 hour day yesterday.. got home at 4 am.. house full of people for brunch at 11 .. dragged ass then went to the pool with the kids.. now back on the job.. very unsettled week coming up


----------



## S_Marino87

Question for the landscape guys on here - My back lawn is pretty much completely infested with weeds (mainly clover and what through some online research seems to be ground Ivy and maybe plantain?) I tried some selective weed killer from Home Depot a few weeks back with almost no results other than thinning the clover. Curious what you guys are using, I found a pretty wide range of higher end herbicides for sale online but I have no idea how to decide which to go with


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> Question for the landscape guys on here - My back lawn is pretty much completely infested with weeds (mainly clover and what through some online research seems to be ground Ivy and maybe plantain?) I tried some selective weed killer from Home Depot a few weeks back with almost no results other than thinning the clover. Curious what you guys are using, I found a pretty wide range of higher end herbicides for sale online but I have no idea how to decide which to go with


Try surge, but make sure you put a sticker in it to help it bind to the clover better.



V_Scapes said:


> Agreed the morning is always ideal.


As much as I want to be nice and try to help my guys out by calling it ahead of time things change too fast. I had my guys come in at 12 that day and they nagged sh!t out which allowed me to get more of my extra work done on Friday/Saturday since we weren't playing catchup.

On another note this Tuesday looks to be more of the same BS. Just let it rain at night and sunny during the day so we can get things done.


----------



## J.Ricci

Surge is the way to go. My guys just sprayed my route yesterday and today when I drove by a few places I could already see some visible results. Just be sure with the ground ivy you really coat the plant. It's a little harder to kill.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Question for the landscape guys on here - My back lawn is pretty much completely infested with weeds (mainly clover and what through some online research seems to be ground Ivy and maybe plantain?) I tried some selective weed killer from Home Depot a few weeks back with almost no results other than thinning the clover. Curious what you guys are using, I found a pretty wide range of higher end herbicides for sale online but I have no idea how to decide which to go with


I switched to Surge for broadleaf from PowerZone a year or so ago, mainly since it's available in 30 gallon drums and my spray tech's have been very happy with it. Don't forget to get a sticker to mix in with it


----------



## truckie80

I use Q4 plus, the nice thing about it is it also works on crabgrass & sedges so you can get by just using it by itself.


----------



## V_Scapes

S_Marino87 said:


> Question for the landscape guys on here - My back lawn is pretty much completely infested with weeds (mainly clover and what through some online research seems to be ground Ivy and maybe plantain?) I tried some selective weed killer from Home Depot a few weeks back with almost no results other than thinning the clover. Curious what you guys are using, I found a pretty wide range of higher end herbicides for sale online but I have no idea how to decide which to go with


Sometimes if it's that bad it's easier to start over. Spray with Roundup, scrape garbage off and add topsoil. If you do wipe everything out with selective herbicide youll probably have to aerate and over seed in the early fall.


----------



## S_Marino87

Thanks guys, ordered a gallon of Surge today so I'll see how it works out



V_Scapes said:


> Sometimes if it's that bad it's easier to start over. Spray with Roundup, scrape garbage off and add topsoil. If you do wipe everything out with selective herbicide youll probably have to aerate and over seed in the early fall.


That's how I did my front lawn, it came out really nice but the back has some good grass mixed in and I'm trying to keep the cost down for now since I'm planning on building a deck back there as soon as I get some downtime


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive also had good success using a fertilizer blend with Lockup in it, turf needs to be wet for it to work properly.


----------



## AG09

truckie80 said:


> I use Q4 plus, the nice thing about it is it also works on crabgrass & sedges so you can get by just using it by itself.


Q4 is more expensive than Surge. The only real difference is Q4 does crabgrass. Surge will also do sedges.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Ive also had good success using a fertilizer blend with Lockup in it, turf needs to be wet for it to work properly.


I tried something similar this season for new houses that were loaded with weeds. I had mixed results. I still find the best way to knock out the weeds is by spraying them. The combo fert/weed product is good but it is also costly and to me results are at best just ok.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> I use Q4 plus, the nice thing about it is it also works on crabgrass & sedges so you can get by just using it by itself.


I use Q4 on crabgrass and stubborn sedges, works great but for the price that's pretty much all I use it on.



AG09 said:


> I tried something similar this season for new houses that were loaded with weeds. I had mixed results. I still find the best way to knock out the weeds is by spraying them. The combo fert/weed product is good but it is also costly and to me results are at best just ok.


Never had much luck with any granular post emergent either.


----------



## iceyman

I feel like im getting a crash course in fert applications lol


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> I use Q4 on crabgrass and stubborn sedges, works great but for the price that's pretty much all I use it on.


Yeah I just like the ease of a single product, no cleaning tanks constantly, no making sure the guys remember mix rates and all that while I'm working in the city etc.



iceyman said:


> I feel like im getting a crash course in fert applications lol


Believe it or not, you probably learned more in those 2 minutes of reading than is actually taught at the required pesticide classes lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey look, its raining. What a shock.


----------



## V_Scapes

Got soaked today. And yet again, maintenance crew is a day behind.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Got soaked today. And yet again, maintenance crew is a day behind.


We sat today out and happy we did. I am at the point where I may just say F$%* it and skip the Tuesday route all together and just continue with Wednesday. Thankfully the lawns have slowed down growing so if we skip a week the next week wont be so bad


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Source: https://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/images/nj_12month_pcp_dep.JPG
https://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/


----------



## djt1029

No cutting today either, got a couple good size mulch jobs done but that was it. Maybe we'll get another week without rain before Christmas...


----------



## V_Scapes

My guys got half the route done today. But with rain and storm chances for the next two days, whats the right answer.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> No cutting today either, got a couple good size mulch jobs done but that was it. Maybe we'll get another week without rain before Christmas...


If it was just light,showery rain wouldn't be a problem, it's these heavy downpours that shut you down for a day.


----------



## Mike_C

Starting to rain pretty good here, held off until now. No way the routes are getting done this week with tomorrow's forecast


----------



## J.Ricci

Another mud fest today


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Starting to rain pretty good here, held off until now. No way the routes are getting done this week with tomorrow's forecast


Do the people that you miss *****? Do you charge extra for next week? I never have.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Another mud fest today


So happy I didn't start another construction project this week. Next week isn't looking good either.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> So happy I didn't start another construction project this week. Next week isn't looking good either.


Couldn't go to either job we're currently in the midst of since we're up to poly sand and some final touches on one and belgium block on the other, did a planting instead and even that was a horror show.


----------



## iceyman

As the days tick away on my season.. fri-sun look good tho and i have a big Saturday upcoming.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> As the days tick away on my season.. fri-sun look good tho and i have a big Saturday upcoming.


Should be a killer weekend for you


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Starting to rain pretty good here, held off until now. No way the routes are getting done this week with tomorrow's forecast


Not looking good for me getting done either, so far we're only done through the end of the Tuesday routes and a couple of the Wednesday houses



V_Scapes said:


> Do the people that you miss *****? Do you charge extra for next week? I never have.


We don't miss cuts very often even with the rain since I usually just have the trimming/mulch crew go out and cut for a day or two if need be but when we do, I just charge them their normal cut the next week. Since it doesn't happen often it's worth it just to avoid the *****ing


----------



## HeatMiser

Heading down the shore for the summer tonight, no reason to stay up here hardly anything going on with work for the next 2 months



iceyman said:


> As the days tick away on my season.. fri-sun look good tho and i have a big Saturday upcoming.


What's this weekend?


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Heading down the shore for the summer tonight, no reason to stay up here hardly anything going on with work for the next 2 months
> 
> What's this weekend?


92.3 summer open at forest hills .. sold out show with gates opening at 3pm(usually gates open at 530 at this venue). Usually have around 22 employees but for this show have 32. The venue is worried about lines which is inevitable but we need to crank out product. Also have a really solid church carnival that has gotten rained on the last 3 days.. fri and sat will be insane there but wont make up for the full week.


----------



## HeatMiser

I'm old I never heard of any of those acts, but it should be a great weekend for it


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> I'm old I never heard of any of those acts, but it should be a great weekend for it


Im 35 and ive never heard of any of them.. my employees ask me who is playing at these shows and my answer is i have no idea but this is how many tickets were sold lol


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Im 35 and ive never heard of any of them.. my employees ask me who is playing at these shows and my answer is i have no idea but this is how many tickets were sold lol


Bunch of hipster bands.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Im 35 and ive never heard of any of them.. my employees ask me who is playing at these shows and my answer is i have no idea but this is how many tickets were sold lol


I'm 60, and I never heard of them


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Bunch of hipster bands.


As long as the buy food im a fan


----------



## iceyman

In our early years we did a snoop dogg concert and we did really well for that time and my mom was snoops biggest fan for awhile lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Solid steady downpoor now. And have a good money job on a moving truck that will not fit in side the garage.


----------



## iceyman

Well hopefully thats it for the rain this week.. wild week especially in sj


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Well hopefully thats it for the rain this week.. wild week especially in sj


Breezy and the sun is out, some clouds.


----------



## Mike_C

Rough start to the day yet again. Forecast for next week has to be better, can't be much worse


----------



## J.Ricci

2019-2020 Devils season just got a hell of a lot more interesting


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> 2019-2020 Devils season just got a hell of a lot more interesting


Can't wait for the new season! Big surprise with Suban today.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Can't wait for the new season! Big surprise with Suban today.


Need to give hall a reason to resign.. hopefully we can put a season together


----------



## iceyman

Great weekend for us .. this week looks pretty good also.. nice to make some good money


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Great weekend for us .. this week looks pretty good also.. nice to make some good money


Only speed bump this week looks like early Tuesday. Next weekend looks awesome too.


----------



## iceyman

The humidity is here.. i feel like each summer it feels worse than the previous year


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> The humidity is here.. i feel like each summer it feels worse than the previous year


We got a lot of rain early this morning.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We got a lot of rain early this morning.


We only had a quick line go thru down here


----------



## iceyman

Was checking out my trailer and noticed this..


----------



## snowpushers

I was checking my trailers last week and caught one shackle ready to break. We go through at least three replacements a year. We usually check them monthly during the busy season.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> The humidity is here.. i feel like each summer it feels worse than the previous year


that's kuz u gettin olds.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

My apologizes @Michael J. Donovan, temporary lapse in judgement.


----------



## sota

hate when I feel like I missed out on something at the cool kid's table...


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Was checking out my trailer and noticed this..
> 
> View attachment 194178


I absolutely hate replacing leaf springs


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Was checking out my trailer and noticed this..
> 
> View attachment 194178


Ice cream cone prices are on the rise.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Ice cream cone prices are on the rise.


Minimum wage is taking care of that


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I absolutely hate replacing leaf springs


Fantastic.. guess i shouldn't try it myself? Trailer will be empty tmrw.. is it just replacing the shackle that goes to the bolt? Haven't looked at it hard


----------



## snowpushers

Yes, not to hard to install. Just take off the broken shackle and take it to a Tractor Supply store to matchup the size. Also, buy a new bolt, nut and plastic sleeve that goes through the leaf spring.Should cost under twenty bucks. The tricky part is lining up the new bolt to go through the shackle and leaf spring. Put your jack underneath the triangular piece and lift from there, that will help to line up the holes in the leaf spring and new shackle. You may need to go to a trailer shop to buy the new shackle, because Tractor Supply has limited supply of trailer parts. Our local store did not have our size, but give it a try.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Fantastic.. guess i shouldn't try it myself? Trailer will be empty tmrw.. is it just replacing the shackle that goes to the bolt? Haven't looked at it hard


Those springs are a walk in the park, and the parts are cheap to buy.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Those springs are a walk in the park, and the parts are cheap to buy.


Thanks.. didnt look too difficult


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Thanks.. didnt look too difficult


Aside from crawling around underneath they're not bad.


----------



## prezek

If you haven’t already done it, make sure the holes on the equalizer (triangle) aren’t egged. I just replaced all shackles, equalizer and bolts on one side of one of our trailers for under $40? And about 15 minutes.


----------



## Randall Ave

prezek said:


> If you haven't already done it, make sure the holes on the equalizer (triangle) aren't egged. I just replaced all shackles, equalizer and bolts on one side of one of our trailers for under $40? And about 15 minutes.


Correct, the parts are cheap to buy. Just replace them.


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> If you haven't already done it, make sure the holes on the equalizer (triangle) aren't egged. I just replaced all shackles, equalizer and bolts on one side of one of our trailers for under $40? And about 15 minutes.


Thanks for all the help fellas .. gona take it apart tonite


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Thanks for all the help fellas .. gona take it apart tonite


Etrailer.com is a good site to buy this stuff. Did mine this spring on my dump trailer. Might as well replace it all. I did leaf springs, shackles, equalizers and bolts. Cheap insurance. You have everything taken apart anyway- might as well just do it all so you don't have to putz around with it when you actually need the trailer


----------



## iceyman

Had to cut the bolts off cuz they were rusted but was an easy fix.. actually went to the beach today with the family.. hot as hell.. nasty storms coming thru in a couple hours should cool us down for tmrw


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Had to cut the bolts off cuz they were rusted but was an easy fix.. actually went to the beach today with the family.. hot as hell.. nasty storms coming thru in a couple hours should cool us down for tmrw


Wind, heavy rain, and hail here


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Wind, heavy rain, and hail here


Snj gona get crushed again..here we miss all severe to north and south


----------



## sota

we got hammered here. lots of branches down, some bigger trees, at saw at least one car got klonked.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> we got hammered here. lots of branches down, some bigger trees, at saw at least one car got klonked.


It drizzled here for 20 mins.. crazy the gradient each way


----------



## Pa Plowman

Hey Guys 

Even though I'm from the other side of the Delaware, always have enjoyed reading this Thread. Hope Y'all have a great Summer!!!


----------



## iceyman

Pa Plowman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Even though I'm from the other side of the Delaware, always have enjoyed reading this Thread. Hope Y'all have a great Summer!!!


Feel free to contribute.. were not statist


----------



## sota

just sadistic (for living here)


----------



## iceyman

Gona be a perfect night.. i love this weather payup


----------



## S_Marino87

Anyone manage to get a long weekend with the holiday? Giving my guys off until Monday but I'm on duty the next 3 nights


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone manage to get a long weekend with the holiday? Giving my guys off until Monday but I'm on duty the next 3 nights


Nope, should be working now. But I locked up early at 7:30 tonight.


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> Anyone manage to get a long weekend with the holiday? Giving my guys off until Monday but I'm on duty the next 3 nights


Back to work Friday for a full day but I think we can take Saturday off. Broken up but still basically a long weekend. Of course an emergency job could always come in and throw a wrench in that


----------



## J.Ricci

Back to work tomorrow but it'll be an easy day then taking Saturday off. Hope everyone has a good Fourth


----------



## V_Scapes

Finishing up lawns today, guys are off for the weekend and the boss is going to LBI until Wednesday.


----------



## iceyman

Some hella rain tonight.. it’s amazing how a street can go from dry to flooded in a matter of minutes


----------



## sota

I've never had my phone blow up with alerts as much as this year.
Are people just overreacting? Or is mother nature really getting that froggy.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I've never had my phone blow up with alerts as much as this year.
> Are people just overreacting? Or is mother nature really getting that froggy.


Anytime a flash flood warning is posted your alerts go off.. it may seem overdone but look at dc couple days ago.. flash flooding had houses with 3 feet of water in them.. crazy weather is only gona get crazier.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Anytime a flash flood warning is posted your alerts go off.. it may seem overdone but look at dc couple days ago.. flash flooding had houses with 3 feet of water in them.. crazy weather is only gona get crazier.


I live in a town called Mine HIll, and I'm on top of that hill, before I flood out, Noah's ark will have to float by.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I live in a town called Mine HIll, and I'm on top of that hill, before I flood out, Noah's ark will have to float by.


I've said that about my place as well. Funny thing, I've had 2 rain-related floods in my basement in 20 years. One dropped so much water in such a short time that it blew out a foundation block due to water pressure (builder ****ed up and put debris behind the wall that degraded over time, forming a cavity for water to sit.) The other it rained so much it came up out of the french drain.


----------



## iceyman

Did i ***** about minimum wage yet to you guys?


----------



## sota

Everyone tested their generators lately?
NYC's recent blackout is a warning... things are going to get ugly this year, I can feel it.


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Did i ***** about minimum wage yet to you guys?


Up to $10 now right?


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Up to $10 now right?


Yep.. from 8.85 to 10 overnight.. cost me 2400 in payroll for the week.. kill me


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yep.. from 8.85 to 10 overnight.. cost me 2400 in payroll for the week.. kill me


I hope you gave yourself, [I mean your wife], a raise also.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I hope you gave yourself, [I mean your wife], a raise also.


The wife.. hell she is a teacher and will be for at least another 20 years just for the benefits alone.. which now she has to contribute to but thats a whole other story


----------



## sota

just did my state taxes.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> just did my state taxes.


For the month, quarter, year?


----------



## sota

quarter.
I stopped filing monthly years ago.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ok, this weather sucks. Bring on winter.


----------



## shawn_

I am 100% ready for winter . This heat sucks . Glad my job on the railroad isn’t that bad , but it still sucks.


----------



## iceyman

I wish it was only june 19th lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Suggestions on what to use on clover infestation? I'm not a lawn fanatic, but the clover drives me crazy when I'm mowing because it seems like it only gets knocked down and not cut.


----------



## J.Ricci

Kevin_NJ said:


> Suggestions on what to use on clover infestation? I'm not a lawn fanatic, but the clover drives me crazy when I'm mowing because it seems like it only gets knocked down and not cut.
> 
> View attachment 194628


Surge. Use a sticker and spray when it's under 90 degrees


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Thanks J, looking them up now. You prefer wet treatments over something like a Scotts turf builder dry? It'd be a higher investment for me to buy a sprayer, I'd rather not spray 1.5 acres by hand.


----------



## V_Scapes

Granular works but not typically as good as liquid. The lawn needs to be wet prior to a granular application.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Granular works but not typically as good as liquid. The lawn needs to be wet prior to a granular application.


I want to kill everything around the shop. What do I use? I tried stuff from home Depot. Not much success.


----------



## AG09

Randall Ave said:


> I want to kill everything around the shop. What do I use? I tried stuff from home Depot. Not much success.


Round up or any other non selective herbicide. Just make sure you are mixing according to the label specifications because some weed killers need different amounts of the concentrate to kill larger weeds


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> I want to kill everything around the shop. What do I use? I tried stuff from home Depot. Not much success.


Spray the hell out of it, especially if it's overgrown. Get the concentrate and mix it, way better than buying the pre-mixed bottles


----------



## Randall Ave

Looken like a dark monsoon out there right now.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Looken like a dark monsoon out there right now.


" dark monsoon "
How does that beer taste?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Power can't decide if it should stay or go out. Driving me and standby generator crazy. Power out, gen on, power back, gen shuts off, power goes out again. Done that at least 6 times in the last hour. 

There's no way (according to Generac) to put in a delay for the generator to remain running & online for x mins to make sure power remains on. Stupid.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> " dark monsoon "
> How does that beer taste?


Actually drinken a Heinekin now. I don't think I ever seen it rain that hard before.


----------



## V_Scapes

Couple good storms rolled through here earlier lots of lightning. Hoping it gets the hell out quick tomorrow morning.


----------



## iceyman

Power still out.. wind gusts were wild .. trees down everywhere.. had to move 250 tubs of ice cream from our main shop to another.. stupid busy week just made more busy with these storms


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Power can't decide if it should stay or go out. Driving me and standby generator crazy. Power out, gen on, power back, gen shuts off, power goes out again. Done that at least 6 times in the last hour.
> 
> There's no way (according to Generac) to put in a delay for the generator to remain running & online for x mins to make sure power remains on. Stupid.


#1stworldproblems lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Still raining. My roof leaked at the house, and I just got my yard cleaned up. Now I'm starting over. A lot of branches down.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Power can't decide if it should stay or go out. Driving me and standby generator crazy. Power out, gen on, power back, gen shuts off, power goes out again. Done that at least 6 times in the last hour.
> 
> There's no way (according to Generac) to put in a delay for the generator to remain running & online for x mins to make sure power remains on. Stupid.


You can't pop the main breaker and force the generator to run that way?
And they're full of it. The generator's logic control has parameters to tell it how quickly to start, and how quickly to shut off.
Which Generac unit anyways. I'll go do some digging.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> You can't pop the main breaker and force the generator to run that way?
> And they're full of it. The generator's logic control has parameters to tell it how quickly to start, and how quickly to shut off.
> Which Generac unit anyways. I'll go do some digging.


Transfer switch has two inputs, one from the meter and second from generator; one output to the breaker panel. When transfer switch detects the loss of utility it sends signal to genny to fire up, switch then sends power to breaker panel. Once transfer switch detects utility power is back it switches to utility and tells genny to cool down and shut off. Shutting off main in panel would do me no good. I'd have to install a service disconnect in between the meter & the transfer switch.

I agree 100% Generac COULD extend the time before switching back to utility, they COULD even make it user adjustable. To my knowledge, they have chosen not to.

Generator model is 0062490 an 17KW unit; I do not have transfer switch model handy at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey look, its raining again.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Transfer switch has two inputs, one from the meter and second from generator; one output to the breaker panel. When transfer switch detects the loss of utility it sends signal to genny to fire up, switch then sends power to breaker panel. Once transfer switch detects utility power is back it switches to utility and tells genny to cool down and shut off. Shutting off main in panel would do me no good. I'd have to install a service disconnect in between the meter & the transfer switch.
> 
> I agree 100% Generac COULD extend the time before switching back to utility, they COULD even make it user adjustable. To my knowledge, they have chosen not to.
> 
> Generator model is 0062490 an 17KW unit; I do not have transfer switch model handy at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


Yea, it's more about the transfer switch than anything, since it's doing command start on the generator.
We had a similar "fight" with a vendor at a client's with the generator's startup and shutdown modes, as we wanted a minimum run time that would at the very least recharge the UPS that was in-line with the load.
(Mains -> transfer switch -> UPS (APC Symmetra) -> loads)
It would only take a couple minutes for the generator to run long enough for the UPS to recharge fully after the input power loss time during startup and switch over, but we wanted double that.

That Symmetra 16K with a fully populated battery frame and at 40% load could run for 30 minutes, btw. We spec'ed out the timing as generator command started after 1 minute mains loss (power in the area was semi-unstable, so a sub-minute outage or brownout wasn't uncommon), and a minimum 10 minute run time supplying power. The transfer switch had 14 minutes to get the generator going, at which point we'd automatically start shutting down electronic gear gracefully (which took 10 minutes to power everything down in sequence. Writing the shutdown scripts for all that gear was "fun" ) That gave us a 5 minute buffer in case anything ran long shutting down, before the UPS dropped load due to power failure. I'm both happy and sad to report that all of that worked perfectly, both when the generator would start, and wouldn't (the time it punched a rod through the block was a fun day.)


----------



## J.Ricci

August 1st, time to start thinking about those snow contracts.


----------



## truckie80

Does anyone have any experience with the Boxer mini skid steers? I've been in the market for a mini and came across one in my area that the guys selling only a couple years old, don't know much about that specific brand though


----------



## iceyman

Another round of severe today


----------



## djt1029

Watching the lightning show from my truck, the guys got more hours in today than I expected at least


----------



## iceyman

Ive gotten poured on 3 times in 2 hours.. both of my fairs cancelled tonite


----------



## treeguyry

Sent everyone home and then the sun came out


----------



## UniqueTouch

whats going on my peoples. Wish this rain was snow


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol couldnt resist


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Sent everyone home and then the sun came out


Never fails


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone recommend a steer snow push box


----------



## Petr51488

Have you guys stopped using roundup now with all this cancer stuff in the news? And I’m assuming it’s not roundup specifically but anything with glyphosate


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Have you guys stopped using roundup now with all this cancer stuff in the news? And I'm assuming it's not roundup specifically but anything with glyphosate


Still using GroundClear here, also has glyphosate but I haven't been able to find an effective alternative yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

Had a lightning strike real close to the shop yesterday afternoon. Scared the heck out of me.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone recommend a steer snow push box


Rubber edge or metal?


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> Have you guys stopped using roundup now with all this cancer stuff in the news? And I'm assuming it's not roundup specifically but anything with glyphosate


I'm trying to find an alternative as well. I was just diagnosed with thyroid cancer in late June (not a big deal, got it early) but I'm all about looking for anything I can do aside from changing my line of work that decreases the risk of dealing with something like that again


----------



## sota

I've been using a mix of 1gal 30% vinegar, 1 gal water that's supersaturated with salt, 8oz of dawn liquid dish soap. stuff kills EVERYTHING it touches, and is all natural.


----------



## sota

also need to start thinking about a more permanent home for the generator.
thought about cordoning off a section in the shed and building it in there, but I need the space badly.
'course, I store it in the shed as it is.


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> I was just diagnosed with thyroid cancer in late June (not a big deal, got it early) but I'm all about looking for anything I can do aside from changing my line of work that decreases the risk of dealing with something like that again


Ah ****. Glad they got it early. How's the recovery going?


----------



## fendt716

unique touch there is a sale next week that has 2 or 3. patrick paving allentown pa. auction co. tom hall


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> I'm trying to find an alternative as well. I was just diagnosed with thyroid cancer in late June (not a big deal, got it early) but I'm all about looking for anything I can do aside from changing my line of work that decreases the risk of dealing with something like that again


I know you said it's not a big deal, but it doesn't feel right to not say anything in response. I'm sure you've got plenty of support but if you end up needing a hand with anything, feel free to reach out


----------



## Randall Ave

The weather people said sunny all day for Friday. They lied for here.


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> Ah ****. Glad they got it early. How's the recovery going?


Surgery and a lifetime of followups. Missed 2 weeks of work and I'm on light duty until my followup next week, keeping my fingers crossed I'm dying to get back into the ****



S_Marino87 said:


> I know you said it's not a big deal, but it doesn't feel right to not say anything in response. I'm sure you've got plenty of support but if you end up needing a hand with anything, feel free to reach out


I appreciate it


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The weather people said sunny all day for Friday. They lied for here.
> View attachment 195050


We dodged storms the last 2 nights in Middlesex


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> We dodged storms the last 2 nights in Middlesex


Great weather for you this weekend



truckie80 said:


> Surgery and a lifetime of followups. Missed 2 weeks of work and I'm on light duty until my followup next week, keeping my fingers crossed I'm dying to get back into the ****


Good luck with the doctor.


----------



## V_Scapes

I remember being at Site One in the spring and they had a glyphosate free Roundup alternative. Can't remember the name, next time I'm there I'll ask.


----------



## iceyman

Another chance at severe tmrw.. if we can get. Beautiful weekends ill take a tuesday washout


----------



## iceyman

Today was the equivalent of a snowstorm going 400 miles south in the 12 hours leading up to it


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Today was the equivalent of a snowstorm going 400 miles south in the 12 hours leading up to it


When it's rain, I'll take that.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Great weather for you this weekend
> 
> Good luck with the doctor.


Thanks. Tomorrow's the big day, keep your fingers crossed not sure I can take another 2 weeks of light duty


----------



## sota

Yea we got kinda got missed for rain today. I am disappoint.
Mostly because I put off my planned outdoor activities, thinking it would monsoon.


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Thanks. Tomorrow's the big day, keep your fingers crossed not sure I can take another 2 weeks of light duty


We are all praying for you. Good luck.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Today was the equivalent of a snowstorm going 400 miles south in the 12 hours leading up to it


Well...to make up for it...when I'm supposed to get 3' this winter and miss it by 100 miles..I hope you cash in!


----------



## V_Scapes

Weather has been pretty favorable lately. Anyone seeing decent sized acorns falling early?


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Thanks. Tomorrow's the big day, keep your fingers crossed not sure I can take another 2 weeks of light duty


Definitely thinking of you. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> Thanks. Tomorrow's the big day, keep your fingers crossed not sure I can take another 2 weeks of light duty


Good luck tomorrow


----------



## truckie80

Randall Ave said:


> We are all praying for you. Good luck.





J.Ricci said:


> Definitely thinking of you. Good luck tomorrow.





treeguyry said:


> Good luck tomorrow


Thanks guys, much appreciated. Unfortunately I'm delayed another week, suddenly I need another respiratory test for the cough I've had for 18 years all because some just out of med school kid says so. Anyway, I digress


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. Unfortunately I'm delayed another week, suddenly I need another respiratory test for the cough I've had for 18 years all because some just out of med school kid says so. Anyway, I digress


Better to be precautionary


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Better to be precautionary


He's just overcautious/covering his ass, I just had my spirometer test in July. Had the same cough since 9/11 but I get it, just itching to get out there tired of standing around outside doing nothing


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> He's just overcautious/covering his ass, I just had my spirometer test in July. Had the same cough since 9/11 but I get it, just itching to get out there tired of standing around outside doing nothing


Good luck brother.


----------



## sota

truckie80 is like the exact opposite of a millenial; he actually WANTS to work.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> He's just overcautious/covering his ass, I just had my spirometer test in July. Had the same cough since 9/11 but I get it, just itching to get out there tired of standing around outside doing nothing


Yea i hear ya.. amazing the difference between a veteran doc vs a newbie. Different world nowadays


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> He's just overcautious/covering his ass, I just had my spirometer test in July. Had the same cough since 9/11 but I get it, just itching to get out there tired of standing around outside doing nothing


If you just had it they should really just let you get back to work, but the kid's probably afraid of a lawsuit or just thinks he's a hotshot.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Is anyone selling a Great Dane Scamper 36" walk behind mower with the stand on type loop handles? I want one for my guys. They are good with the stand on but not fans of the old 36" belt drive Scag, which I think I wore the transmission out on last week. (and I would not mind a hydro WB either) No one seems to make the loop handle style WBs anymore according to my dealer that told me to find a Great Dane.


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy said:


> Is anyone selling a Great Dane Scamper 36" walk behind mower with the stand on type loop handles? I want one for my guys. They are good with the stand on but not fans of the old 36" belt drive Scag, which I think I wore the transmission out on last week. (and I would not mind a hydro WB either) No one seems to make the loop handle style WBs anymore according to my dealer that told me to find a Great Dane.


Never even heard of it


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Never even heard of it


Great Dane was very popular down here and still is. Which is no one wants to sell these things I guess.

I would do another new V Ride since I am happy with my 48" but not sure I like the new ones and want something light.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Great Dane was very popular down here and still is. Which is no one wants to sell these things I guess.
> 
> I would do another new V Ride since I am happy with my 48" but not sure I like the new ones and want something light.


The new V Ride is a no brainier. My dealer is pushing me to pick up a new 61.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm not a Scag guy, but I would go with a V Ride over a great dane any day of the week.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C said:


> I'm not a Scag guy, but I would go with a V Ride over a great dane any day of the week.


Not a stand on. Great Dane made a hydro wb with v ride style loop handle controls that no one seems to make anymore. The "Scamper". My Scag/former Dane dealer told me to find one of those. I already have a 48 V Ride I bought new 4 yrs ago and like but I want a new (at least to me) 36" wb with those controls to replace a pistol grip. Do not want another stander for what it gets used for.

A good amount of guys still run them here but don't want to get rid of them.


----------



## djt1029

kawasaki guy said:


> Not a stand on. Great Dane made a hydro wb with v ride style loop handle controls that no one seems to make anymore. The "Scamper". My Scag/former Dane dealer told me to find one of those. I already have a 48 V Ride I bought new 4 yrs ago and like but I want a new (at least to me) 36" wb with those controls to replace a pistol grip. Do not want another stander for what it gets used for.
> 
> A good amount of guys still run them here but don't want to get rid of them.


I saw a great dane for sale on the side of the road not too long ago, but I think it was their model of the stander. If I see it again I'll take a look for you


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Not a stand on. Great Dane made a hydro wb with v ride style loop handle controls that no one seems to make anymore. The "Scamper". My Scag/former Dane dealer told me to find one of those. I already have a 48 V Ride I bought new 4 yrs ago and like but I want a new (at least to me) 36" wb with those controls to replace a pistol grip. Do not want another stander for what it gets used for.
> 
> A good amount of guys still run them here but don't want to get rid of them.


Scag also makes a walk behind with the vride controls.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Scag also makes a walk behind with the vride controls.


My dealer told me they are both pistol grip style operation. Will have to go back on the website myself.


djt1029 said:


> I saw a great dane for sale on the side of the road not too long ago, but I think it was their model of the stander. If I see it again I'll take a look for you


thanks


----------



## iceyman

Gotta love having to call 2 different police departments on one night to deal with issues at 2 different shops.. the joys of a business owner


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Gotta love having to call 2 different police departments on one night to deal with issues at 2 different shops.. the joys of a business owner


Customers or employees?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Customers or employees?


One shop had a fox thats been lingering and last night customers started feeding it.. smh.. other shop had some guy laying in between my outside tables twitching and yelling stuff.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> One shop had a fox thats been lingering and last night customers started feeding it.. smh.. other shop had some guy laying in between my outside tables twitching and yelling stuff.


Not enough sprinkles on the cones?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Not enough sprinkles on the cones?


I think the guys had too many spinkles in life


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> One shop had a fox thats been lingering and last night customers started feeding it.. smh.. other shop had some guy laying in between my outside tables twitching and yelling stuff.


Could've been worse, between midnight and 1AM Saturday night I was looking for a guy wearing a dress carrying an inflatable raft around Newark so at least he didn't show up to your shop haha


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Could've been worse, between midnight and 1AM Saturday night I was looking for a guy wearing a dress carrying an inflatable raft around Newark so at least he didn't show up to your shop haha


At least you wouldn't have to worry about mistaken identity with that one


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Could've been worse, between midnight and 1AM Saturday night I was looking for a guy wearing a dress carrying an inflatable raft around Newark so at least he didn't show up to your shop haha


Lmao


----------



## treeguyry

Anyone in North Jersey on here do asphalt?


----------



## sota

good luck. I've tried for months to locally get someone to come out and no takers; not even courtesy GFY's.


----------



## djt1029

treeguyry said:


> Anyone in North Jersey on here do asphalt?


Where North?


----------



## treeguyry

djt1029 said:


> Where North?


Passaic County


----------



## Avalanche 2500

iceyman, just wondering if u have a booth @ the Big E. If the weather is good = $ it's worth a road trip for ya!! .
Maybe u could slowdown on shoveling that wet heavy wet SNOW ! Thumbs Up


----------



## AG09

treeguyry said:


> Passaic County


I don't, but a buddy of mine does. Where in Passaic County?


----------



## iceyman

Avalanche 2500 said:


> iceyman, just wondering if u have a booth @ the Big E. If the weather is good = $ it's worth a road trip for ya!! .
> Maybe u could slowdown on shoveling that wet heavy wet SNOW ! Thumbs Up


14 days long?? Damm :. I will look into it for next year


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Anyone in North Jersey on here do asphalt?


I also have a friend who does it but I know he's slammed.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

iceyman said:


> 14 days long?? Damm :. I will look into it for next year


I've been going there for 25 yrs+ Several thou attend. I use to have a friend to install a bottle for the fire protection
to pass inspection / this guy pd. him crazy $$. Lots off booths from A-Z +


----------



## Mike_PS

here is the new one for this season - https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-jersey-winter-2019-20.176957/


----------

